
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19797592" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19797592</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19797593" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19797593</a><p>YC Work at a Startup Career Expo, June 29: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;expo</a>
======
neilsharma
National Parks Service (under Department of Interior) | System Administrator
(GS-13) | Remote and Onsite | $96,856 - $128,920 | Washington, DC; Reston, VA;
Lakewood, CO (just outside of Denver)

Want to use technology to support the National Parks System? The Department of
Interior is partnering with USDS to pilot a new way to hire technical talent
for federal roles

The Department of the Interior is devoted to protecting and preserving the
natural resources of this great nation, including National Parks, Landmarks,
and the well-being of communities. Join the offices of the National Park
Service (NPS) to provide technical solutions that enable the NPS to deliver
world-class recreation and conservation services to the public.

Requirements:

You must be a US Citizen and be able to pass a background investigation.

Apply here:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/532244000](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/532244000)

The apply button will be available later today; so circle back!

~~~
ndarwincorn
Wow, my dad worked for DOI for 30 years as a research scientist and topped-out
at a GS-13. And you're starting sysads there?

~~~
neilsharma
There are lower and higher grade levels for Sys Admins. This particular role
is for a GS-13, which should be reflected by the required experienced.

~~~
ndarwincorn
Sorry if I was misunderstood. glup's reply to my comment nailed it.

He started in DOI as a seasonal post-doc for USFW at a GS-5. My point is
merely that the work he was doing then, much less at the end of his career,
was both much more specialized and much more intrinsically valuable than a
sysad working on this project. And I say that as a recovering sysadmin who's
overqualified for this role.

As glup pointed out, y'all have to be competitive though, so this was much
more of a comment about the priorities of labor markets than this particular
posting.

Regardless, appreciate y'all posting roles like this here.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
If anyone has questions about the US Digital Service, I'll keep an eye on this
thread. Here's a few things that we did in the last month or two:

\- a federal computer system that took six years to build was flaky, crashing,
and slow. It's 3.75M lines of Java code, and some engineers went in to get the
system back up, then helped add monitoring, then made changes based on that
monitoring which significantly sped up the system (80% faster, I think?). This
is a system that handles important processes for the government with 1,000
daily users and ~70,000 weekly users.

\- we consulted on how to make it easier for farmers to hire seasonal workers.
Most of the work was done by contractors, but we offered some product
management help and some content strategy. The new tool makes it simpler for
farmers to navigate a process that involves dealing with multiple federal
agencies. You can see the new tool/site at
[https://www.farmers.gov/manage/h2a](https://www.farmers.gov/manage/h2a)

\- we're running pilots on how to improve hiring in the US government. It's
harder than it should be to hire folks into government, and we're working to
improve that. This involves the Office of Personnel Management and several
other federal agencies. In fact, you can preview one of those job postings at
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/532244000](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/532244000)
and apply for that soon. But again, the main place to learn about us (and
apply!) is [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/) .

Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
collinstevens
I looked around the "Hiring FAQ" and it doesn't state if a degree is required,
is it?

Also, I saw the salary range had a maximum range of $160,000, is this a hard
cap? I'm already making this in base salary not including overtime and bonuses
and it does not seem that bonuses or overtime are mentioned in the FAQ.

I took a look at the housing situation near the office and to get something
close to comparable to my situation is nearly double the price of my current
living situation, yet I would make less with no upward potential, if given a
lateral transfer which would be the maximum.

I'm critical about this because I'm always interested in this position
(company/job?) when the hiring thread comes around. I look at this hiring post
every time this thread goes up, but never post anything because it doesn't
seem like it would work out due to quality of life loss and loss of upward
potential.

~~~
dkhenry
While the total compensation may be less then your total income now, I can
tell you its 100% possible to live in the DC area on that salary, without a
significant drop in quality of life. That includes if you have a family. The
Metro lines go out into the Virginia and Maryland suburbs and you can find
nice places to live with some of the nations top school districts.

Additionally while you will take a temporary hit to income, you will be
working on projects that have real impact on the lives of every american in
the country. You will be empowered to make changes and do what is right at the
highest level of the government. You will be heartbroken at the amount of
need, and the amount of pain that is caused by things you can fix. You will be
exposed to all the failures of the government, and you will be right at the
center of some of its greatest successes. At the end of your tour of duty you
will be sad that there wasn't more you could do, but you will be forever
grateful for the opportunity to have served and to have made the country
better. You will probably leave not even looking for the most money at your
next job, but just trying to figure out how you can continue to have purpose
anywhere near the same level you just experienced.

If you are on the fence do it.

~~~
collinstevens
I'm definitely near the fence.

Everytime the job posting comes up I pop up Zillow and try to do the math, but
quite literally a comparable house to mine is $700k-$800k where mine is only
$300k-$400k in TX near Dallas. I don't believe I would be able to support and
provide anyway near the same quality of life for my family, especially without
jeopardizing future savings I am currently able to make now.

You say after the tour of duty like you aren't able to stay employed, is this
true?

If I was single and had no dependents, I think I would have already applied,
because money wouldn't matter nearly as much.

I feel it is extremely unfortunate USDS doesn't offer remote work because they
could pull talent across the nation given the lower pay and higher CoL.

I know this would be a much more rewarding position than working for another
mortgage company or consultancy..

~~~
dkhenry
So you can't stay employed with the USDS after your tour of duty, after a
maximum of four years you have to leave ( and that is a good thing ). However
if you are able to be hired by the USDS you won't have a hard time finding a
job in the DC area after your tour of duty is over. The tech scene there is
very strong and they pay well even for the high cost of living. When I had to
factor in my dependents the thing that put me over the top is I thought it
would be better to show them by example the kind of life I wanted them to
live, rather then just provide them money.

~~~
andreareina
Why do you say that's a good thing?

~~~
dkhenry
For two reasons, first the work wears on you. It can lead to being cynical and
it can be flat out unhealthy to continue to work at that level of government
for a long period of time. The stress and pressure can be overwhelming.
Secondly its good to get back out into the commercial field and have first
hand experience with the state of the art. It means when you are talking to
people about what it comes from a deep knowledge of what has been done and
what was successful. Taking a break every half decade to refresh those skills
is valuable.

Also that time limit really lights a fire under you to get stuff done. The
people who are trying to use government services don't have years to wait for
things to get better, their lives depend on things getting better today.

------
fheisler
Hunter2 (YC W18) | secure coding evangelist | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE |
hunter2.com

Hunter2 teaches secure coding through interactive web apps that developers
exploit and patch. Instead of watching lame videos, you get real experience
hacking and fixing vulnerable code. Take a look at a demo lab to see the
platform in action:
[https://demo.hunter2.com/demo](https://demo.hunter2.com/demo)

If this looks like an interesting problem to work on, reach out! We're a small
remote team, looking for someone who can help spread the good word of secure
coding along multiple fronts - in writing, in person at events, through
partnerships and outreach, and interfacing with our current customers to help
share their stories.

If you're an engineer looking to flex your marketing muscles, or a growth
hacker wanting to work with some very technical partners, you could be a good
fit for this role.

About you:

    
    
      - some experience with / strong interest in appsec
      - technical enough to follow the demo lab
      - great writer, communicator, and facilitator
      - creative thinker
    
    

Remote-friendly, part-time or full-time, US-based and open to some travel
(primarily for conferences). Cannot sponsor visas. For a response, please
include "H2" in your subject line and share something impressive you've
accomplished :)

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (hunter2.com)

~~~
dyeje
Love the name.

~~~
decko
Not just me that got the bash reference right?

~~~
Dreas
I don't see anything. Looks like ______* to me.

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a fast-growing, all-remote company,
GitLab is a place where you can contribute and make an impact from anywhere in
the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values
transparency and collaboration.

We’re hiring engineering managers, security engineers, solutions architects,
product managers, support engineers, mid-market account executives, strategic
account leaders, recruiters, and more roles in every department. Here’s our
full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Read our 9 lessons for building an all-remote company:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/04/18/lessons-on-building-a-
di...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/04/18/lessons-on-building-a-distributed-
company/)

Want to learn more about GitLab? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

~~~
LeSaucy
In your engineering requirements you have a hard requirement for ruby and
rails experience. As a senior engineer with 15+ years experience dealing with
full stack from front end to writing Linux kernel drivers, but having not used
ruby or rails, what level of expertise would be required to be considered at
Gitlab? I use Gitlab professionally and have self hosted it for years now for
my personal projects, love your company structure and culture. Professionally
it’s quite difficult to acquire ruby experience from a place not already using
ruby anywhere.

~~~
emilycook
Hi! GitLab employee here, thanks for your question. Someone from recruiting
will be writing a more informative response to you by the end of the day. In
the meantime, we have outlined some of the rationale behind this requirement
here in this merge request: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/2695) (and a little more discussion here:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/issues/895](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-com/issues/895))

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

Tech Stack: Android team: Java. Desktop team: Electron, web stack (js, css,
etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Please email us your resume or GitHub to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to help detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, so we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but
early- and mid-career developers who have great software engineering chops can
find a great home here as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid
skills in python/django (on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to
be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
skwb
Do you have any roles for senior level graduate students?

~~~
whafro
After completing the degree? Sure. During the degree? Maybe :) From digging
through your comment history, it looks like you're in bioinformatics, so there
are potential avenues around software engineering, ML engineering (depending
on your computer vision exposure), and data science.

Feel free to reach out and I can help point in the right direction! jackson
dot wilkinson at mycompanysurl

------
slammer8
Disney Streaming Services | Full-time | REMOTE (US ONLY) + ONSITE | Multiple
Locations(SF, LA, NYC, Amsterdam, Manchester)

Awarded one of the most innovative companies by FastCompany, Disney is working
on a number of exciting tech initiatives. I work at Disney Streaming Services
which is building the new Disney+. There's openings in frontend, backend,
mobile (iOS and Android), data science, analytics, project management,
designers, etc.

Our culture is amazing. We're remote friendly (for the right candidates), work
from home friendly, and a very inclusive workplace.

Our careers site here [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-
jobs](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/search-jobs). Under "Business" filter by
"Disney Streaming Services"

If there's a job you're interested in- please send me your resume and the link
for the job and I'd be happy to refer you. I can only refer you for active
postings on the site.

You can reach me at samuel(dot)wu@disneystreaming.com

~~~
burger_moon
I don't see anything in the job postings about remote being available. Is it
worth it to apply if we don't live in the city the posting is for and not
inclined to relocate?

~~~
technobum
I do not speak for the company, but interviewed there, and they had remote
workers on the interview panel.

------
seushermsft
Microsoft | Boulder, CO | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE (can frequently
work from home) | Full Time

Microsoft is looking for a Senior Software Engineer in Boulder, CO for its
Commercial Software Engineering (CSE) team.

This is a role where you will work with a wide range of technologies and
languages, developing cloud solutions side-by-side with software engineers
outside of Microsoft. We are looking for a senior engineer who has a strong
background in cloud architecture, a history of mentoring junior engineers, and
strong software engineering skills. The role does involve traveling to
customer locations roughly twice every three months (flying in on a Monday and
out on a Friday) - all travel is planned well in advance.

This isn't a consulting role - there are no billable hours, we work side-by-
side with external engineers building projects with them, not for them.
Project schedules are determined collectively by both parties and we ensure we
don't burn engineers out (work-life balance is a high priority). This role
doesn't involve any on-call responsibilities during or after a customer
project.

Apply here: [https://careers.microsoft.com/i/us/en/job/579436/Senior-
Soft...](https://careers.microsoft.com/i/us/en/job/579436/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Microsoft Developer Blog:
[https://www.microsoft.com/developerblog/](https://www.microsoft.com/developerblog/)

~~~
brogrammernot
Anything on the product side for this by chance? Did sales/solution
engineering before but working in a product role in what you described sounds
so much fun.

~~~
seushermsft
I don't believe there is a role like this in the product teams at Microsoft
anymore.

There are groups within Commercial Software Engineering who are technology-
aligned and work within a specific domain (ex: Kubernetes or Machine
Learning), but that may not be what you are looking for. I did a quick search
on the Microsoft Careers page and didn't see any openings in those groups.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, F#) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

~~~
keithnz
just curious, you listed F#, are you using it?

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | Site Reliability Engineer | Remote, U.S. and Canada

You will be a member of a six-person Site Reliability Engineering (SRE) team
responsible for maintaining and evolving the operational infrastructure for
the Let’s Encrypt certificate authority. You'll work closely with our
application software developers and management to plan and implement the
future of the certificate authority, its software applications, and its
policies and procedures.

We're particularly interested in candidates with strong software engineering
backgrounds and/or those with experience working on well-run SRE teams. We're
looking to take our infrastructure automation to the next level.

[https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sre-
sw/](https://www.abetterinternet.org/careers/le-sre-sw/)

~~~
up_and_up
I applied a few weeks ago and heard nothing. Can I send a resume directly to
you?

------
tingletech
California Digital Library (University of California Office of the President)
-- ONSITE Oakland, CA

As a senior level applications programmer in the Publishing & Special
Collections group at the California Digital Library, this position is
responsible for the technical architecture, operations, and continued
evolution of a publication management system in support of the University of
California’s Open Access (OA) policies. The current system, comprised of a
research information management system (Symplectic Elements) and an
institutional repository (eScholarship), supports faculty participation in the
UC Academic Senate OA policy. This year, the system will be expanded to
implement the UC Presidential OA Policy, which covers all UC employees across
the institution’s ten campuses. The incumbent will primarily serve as the
technical lead for this project as it grows to its new scale, but specific
responsibilities are likely to evolve over time.

[https://www.cdlib.org/cdlinfo/2019/04/22/cdl-job-opening-
sen...](https://www.cdlib.org/cdlinfo/2019/04/22/cdl-job-opening-senior-
software-developer/)

[https://jobs.ucop.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=61702](https://jobs.ucop.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=61702)

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based) | Software Engineer | Full-stack Engineer | Frontend
Engineer with Design Experience || FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k + Amazing
benefits | [https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion to
directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our engineers and
data scientists solve dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of
partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are
able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could
be a great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2](https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2)

\- Full-stack Engineer: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2](https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2)

\- Frontend Engineer with Design Experience: Apply today!
[https://grnh.se/5446d4772](https://grnh.se/5446d4772)

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / Express / Node.js / GraphQL / Python
/ PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS

Fully funded medical, dental, & vision + unlimited vacation + remote first
culture + flexible working + 401(k) + wellness.

~~~
aj2419
Hi Do you require work experience for the SE roles? I am looking for a
junior/entry level SE position, you think I should apply to them?

~~~
jacobwg
I believe they do, but the best source for that would be
[https://www.thorn.org/careers/](https://www.thorn.org/careers/) to see if
anything fits.

~~~
aj2419
Thanks for the info.

------
jaswilder
Microsoft Azure AKS | Senior Software Engineer | Redmond/Boulder |
ONSITE/REMOTE [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/kubernetes-
servic...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/kubernetes-service/)

We are looking for software engineers who are excited about containers, and
container orchestration with Kubernetes. Who also have a passion for building
DevOps tools that make it easier for people to build, deploy and scale their
software on the Azure cloud.

Experience with container runtimes such as Docker, Rkt, runC, containers and
how they are enabled by the underlying OS components.

* Experience with workload/container orchestration using Kubernetes or similar platforms.

* Experience with Golang.

* Experience with Linux.

* Experience with terraform or ansible.

* Experience with building, shipping and operating reliable, distributed solutions.

* Ability to engage in site-reliability engineering practices.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/590353/senior-softwa...](https://industryuseng-
ms.icims.com/jobs/590353/senior-software-engineer/job?mode=view)

Software Engineer: [https://industryuseng-ms.icims.com/jobs/590350/software-
engi...](https://industryuseng-ms.icims.com/jobs/590350/software-
engineer/job?mode=view)

~~~
taesis
I'm sure this is going to increase the competition for these roles, but heads
up that the `icims.com` links weren't working for me, so you may need to use
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/590350/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/590350/Software-Engineer-II)
, which seems like the same position.

------
logandg
SimpleCitizen | Multiple Positions | Salt Lake City (SLC), Utah | Full Time |
Onsite | Visa

SimpleCitizen (YC S16) is a digital immigration and visa solution. Our
software helps people manage, prepare, and submit immigration applications and
track immigration status. The work we do daily has a large impact in our
customers' lives. We are a diverse team looking to hire talented,
collaborative teammates who are excited about improving the immigration
process for our customers. SimpleCitizen is a fast growing company, and these
positions will offer competitive salaries and equity.

We're a still a small team where everyone wears lots of hats. The roles we are
hiring for right now will have varied responsibilities but will also play a
foundational role in building independent but collaborative teams.

Those roles are:

\- Senior Frontend Software Engineer: This person will be a major contributor
to our Angular (2+) single page app.

\- Security Operations Lead: This person will help strengthen, maintain and
extend the security controls and processes we have in our organization,
product and software development lifecycle.

\- Integration Engineer: This person will continue to build out our
integration features and platform.

Tech stack includes: Python, TypeScript, Elixir, Java/Kotlin, Django, Angular,
Docker, AWS, GraphQL

Detailed job posts and application instructions can be found here:
[https://simplecitizen.com/careers/](https://simplecitizen.com/careers/)

Be sure to include "From HN" in your application subject line.

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Full-Stack
Engineer, UX Designer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru builds supply chain software for the cannabis industry. Our product
helps cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram.

We have early product-market fit: our customers love our product and we are
growing quickly. After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we just
closed our seed round from some top tier funds and angels (announcing soon).

We are a lean 7 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. Our stack is built from the ground up on
Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL. We are hiring experienced
full-stack engineers and a UX Designer to help take our product to the next
level. We love product-minded engineers that can own a feature across the
frontend and backend, even if they're stronger at one side of that.

Please email careers@distru.com your resume/LinkedIn/GitHub and mention Hacker
News :)

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory helps small and medium ecommerce sellers manage their
operations efficiently. We integrate with over 25 other systems (Amazon, eBay,
Shopify, QuickBooks, etc.) to give our customers a complete picture of their
business.

We are a bootstrapped customer focused startup led by a founding team with
decades of experience building companies.
[https://www.finaleinventory.com/company](https://www.finaleinventory.com/company)

You will be joining a small engineering team with members located in both US
and Europe. You will have personal responsibility for designing and delivering
features that delight customers and grow the business. Our technology stack is
predominantly JavaScript, using Node.js on the server, GraphQL for APIs, and
React for the user interface. We also use C++ for performance sensitive
components of our application.

We have open positions for both experienced engineers and recent college
graduates with a technical degree.

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com

------
zedpm
SRAM | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD Join an
awesome team of highly motivated, outdoor-oriented software engineers doing
Really Cool Things with bicycle data systems at SRAM[0] and live in the
outdoor adventurer's paradise of Spearfish, South Dakota[1], [2]. You can
expect a good work/life balance, a fantastic group of people to work with, and
a lot of input into tools, technology selection, and design.

Current stack: Python, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible, FreeBSD,
Linux, Docker

[0]: [https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-
engineer-...](https://www.sram.com/company/jobs/backend-software-engineer-
spearfish-south-dakota)

[1]: [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[2]: [https://visitspearfish.com/](https://visitspearfish.com/)

------
brongondwana
FastMail | Philadelphia | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev.html)

We're looking for an Email Client Application developer to join the FastMail
team in our Center City Philadelphia office.

Together with the rest of our team, you'll work on our email services
FastMail, Pobox, and Topicbox. When the vast majority of people get email for
free, the reason people choose a paid service is because they value both
privacy and a great user experience.

You'll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. You’ll work with our
collaborative team of front- and back-end developers, designers and
researchers. Improving our customers’ interactive experience, keeping it
secure and a delight to use is what we do, every day.

Our interfaces are built upon our own Overture framework and the new email
standard JMAP. It gives us full control from top to bottom to build the right
solutions to difficult problems. If you've worked with other MVC application
frameworks, like Apple's Cocoa, you should find Overture easy to pick up.

You'll have the opportunity to work at many levels:

* building features from scratch with our design and product teams

* optimizing and improving existing code

* tracking down and fixing elusive bugs reported by customers

Email us at jobs@fastmail.com to introduce yourself and tell us why you would
be a good fit for the job! This job requires clear communication, so that
message is part of your application, but please also include a PDF of your
resume.

------
sgallant
Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) | Remote | Full-Time
& Part-Time

Forestry.io is a content management system for sites built with tools like
Gatsby, Jekyll, and Hugo (static site generators or the "JAMstack"). We feel
the web is one of humanity's most important achievements and we're on a
mission to _help people build a better web_. Currently seeking:

• UX Designer

A user-centric, CMS-loving, product-geek and designer. Your role is to assist
our product team with wireframes, user flows, mockups, and clickable
prototypes. CSS experience would also be an asset.

• Technical support person

A friendly, driven, customer-centric person familiar with the JAMstack.

• Developer relations

Someone who loves modern web development that can spread the word about
Forestry among developers. This person must be highly motivated to increase
user-acquisition.

• Front-end developer

Dedicated to building the world's best (Markdown) WYSIWYG experience (using
ProseMirror).

• Web developer / Technical account manager

Assist, support and advise our corporate clients with their web development
needs. A customer-focused web developer with experience using Gatsby, Jekyll,
Hugo, CI/CD, hosting, etc.

• CSS specialist

Enthusiasm and passion for the web and web development with strong CSS skills.

\---

All positions are open to remote and we urge people from groups who are under-
represented in tech to apply :)

Please send a cover letter, resume, and code samples (where applicable) to
careers@forestry.io and mention this post in the subject.

------
jaredsilver
DataCamp | Full Stack Software Engineering Interns | New York City | Onsite

DataCamp’s looking for software interns to join our Growth team in NYC.

Our cross-functional Growth team consists of engineers, product managers,
growth marketers, and data scientists, so you’ll have the opportunity to shape
your role and gain experience across a variety of fields.

You’ll be well compensated, have access to free lunch catered daily, and work
out of the world’s most famous office building.

Experience with React or Ruby on Rails is preferred. Non-traditional
backgrounds are welcome.

Please email your personal site or portfolio to jared+internships@datacamp.com
if you’re interested in improving access to technology education for millions
of learners around the world.

For more about DataCamp, feel free to check us out in VentureBeat:
[https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-millio...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/17/datacamp-
raises-25-million-for-customizable-online-data-science-courses/)

~~~
ajay2894
Sir/Madam,

My name is Ajay Mohandas and looking for an internship opportunity in software
engineering.

I am currently pursuing masters in Information Systems from Northeastern
University and completed bachelors in Computer Science from India. I have two
years of work experience as a software engineer at Barclays Technology Center.

Kindly contact if the position is still open.

Thanking you. Regards, Ajay Mohandas, Ph: 857-654-4010 Email-id:
mohandas.aj@husky.neu.edu

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | General Wine
Developer | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project. CodeWeavers recently partnered with Valve Software to integrate Wine
into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the Steam Play (Proton)
initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games on Linux more
easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's ability to run
games.

We are hiring remote workers, US or international, local workers, and will
consider relocation, if desired, on a case-by-case basis. Please see link
above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to apply.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

~~~
brogrammernot
Switching over from KM to your product and love y’all. Looking forward to
ideally seeing some interesting product openings.

------
ntembrevilla
SocialSurvey | Lead Backend Engineer | San Ramon, CA/SF East Bay Area | Onsite
| Fulltime

Hello HN! Our CTO, Doug Warren, is hiring/building out his core team for
building a massively scalable communications and reputation management system.
We are on the lookout for a lead backend developer who is experienced using
cloud technologies that are powered by Golang, Node.js or Python and an expert
in writing queries using SQL data stores such as MySQL or PSQL and NoSQL data
stores such as MongoDB, Redis and Solr.

SocialSurvey is an established startup with a large customer base of
enterprise and SMB customers. We recently closed our series “A-round” of
funding to fully scale out our enterprise reputation platform across multiple
verticals.

Our products today are helping companies dominate local search and support
national brands by building and managing high-quality reputations of service
professionals and their business. Investors include Silicon Valley Partners
and Kennet Partners.

Does the idea of being an early team member for a fast growing start-up excite
you? Feel free to reach out to me directly: nicole@socialsurvey.com or apply
through our website: [https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-
developer/](https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-developer/). I
personally look at every submission…..thank you!

------
sink
Dwelo | San Francisco Bay Area & Draper, Utah | Software Engineer | Full-Time
| ONSITE Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our IoT
platform is the infrastructure enables the owners and managers of multifamily
properties (think, apartment buildings) to improve the efficiency of their
operations while offering smart homes as an amenity to their residents. We're
live in several thousand apartment units, in well over one hundred
communities, coast to coast in the United States.

More about what we are building and what we value: We process an absurd amount
of sensor readings and device commands every day. We want to put this
information to good use to help building owners make sound ecological
decisions about saving water, energy, heat, and more. Our entire engineering
team cares deeply about privacy and personal security, and we want to ensure
our product is built with those fundamental principles. We know that our
customers rely on our systems working all the time, every time, and our motto
is, 'Move fast and build secure, verified, fault-tolerant systems.'

We are looking for people with 4 or more years of industry experience to work
with us building our cloud APIs and data services supporting our IoT platform.
We are especially interested in talking to engineers who build with Python,
Rust, and Scala.

If this sounds exciting to you (and I hope it does) please go ahead and shoot
me an email with a CV / resume to scott at dwelo.com ... Or you can check out
our careers page: dwelo.com/careers

------
mgadams3
Grain | Frontend Engineer (React) & Backend Engineer (Elixir/Phoenix) | San
Mateo, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Grain is on a mission to make all voice & video conversations at work
accessible and useful. We do this by creating a replacement to Google docs
that syncs perfectly with modern calendaring and video conferencing tools so
that everyone is on the same page, with a perfect record of what is important
but without requiring massive behavior change.

Grain is founded by two brothers, Mike Adams (3X founder- previously MissionU
[acquired by WeWork] & Degreed) and Jake Adams (first employee/engineer at
Branch [$1B valuation]) and funded by top VCs and Angel Investors.

As a team, everything we do originates from a foundation of trust. We believe
in a culture of autonomy, transparency, open-mindedness, and direct
communication. We're a small all-engineer team and are looking to hire a full-
time front-end engineer with expertise in React/Javascript.

Software Engineer - Backend (Elixir/Phoenix): [https://angel.co/grain-
intelligence/jobs/495036-backend-engi...](https://angel.co/grain-
intelligence/jobs/495036-backend-engineer-elixir)

Software Engineer - Frontend (Javascript/React): [https://angel.co/grain-
intelligence/jobs/472528-frontend-eng...](https://angel.co/grain-
intelligence/jobs/472528-frontend-engineer-react)

------
marksb
SAF Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time | www.safplatform.com

SAF Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of alternative
investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our mission is to
give our clients control over the investment process through the use of our
platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track record of
success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team is 100%
remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South America and
Europe.

Full Stack Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv](https://bit.ly/2TqxdFv)

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of the
Americas. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
CoreMotionJobs
Apple CoreMotion | Scientists & Engineers | Cupertino, CA | Onsite

The CoreMotion team is a multi-disciplinary group bringing together
scientists, software and hardware engineers to expose the sensors of our
mobile devices to developers, and our fitness tracking features to our
customers. We are looking for a wide variety of talent to fulfill our mission,
including those with signals and HW experience to validate our inertial
sensors, those with a more statistical/numerical background for our Health
features, and those with a more Unixy bent to help develop our automation and
infrastructure tools for data pipelines. If any of these flavors are appealing
to you, please feel free to contact us at the email in this account's profile.

------
joubert
Netflix - TV UI engineering

Our team crafts the next-generation Netflix user experiences that define the
future of entertainment on TV-connected devices.
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/18/17585894/netflix-tv-
app-r...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/18/17585894/netflix-tv-app-redesign-
sidebar-easy-navigation)

We build our app using JavaScript / React and the same UI scales across
hundreds of game consoles, smart TVs, set top boxes, etc.

Netflix has a unique culture that lets you do your best work, own exciting
projects, and reach millions of customers every day:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/culture/](https://jobs.netflix.com/culture/)

Curious? Ping me on LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/joubertnel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joubertnel/))
or Twitter ([https://twitter.com/jouborg](https://twitter.com/jouborg)) or
apply at
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866978](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866978)
(but really, ping me :-)

Los Gatos, CA (we have shuttles across the Bay Area, I live in San Francisco)
ONSITE

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi, do you have an email address to contact you discuss to learn more on
openings not listed above as relates to python development? Thanks

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Multiple positions | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open positions:

• Director of Product Design • Senior React Native Engineer

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE (US only)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead | San Francisco, CA| Full Time At
Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Engineering Leads & Software Developers (particularly
frontend folks!). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote, at the moment we're focused on adding some
folks in the home office. Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We
have a great team full of people that really value working closely with
product, customer-experience, and users. Lots of interesting problems to
solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm always happy to chat with people
about healthcare, startups, whatever. Contact info's in profile.

------
abattaglia217
Agrilyst | REMOTE (US Only) or Brooklyn, NY | Senior Software Engineer | Full-
Time

Agrilyst is a web-based software platform that helps indoor farms manage their
crops and gain data-driven insights to make more profitable production
decisions.

We are looking for a talented and experienced senior engineer to join our
team. Our goal is to build and maintain an agile team that can build and
deploy quality code and features directly to our customers. Every member of
the team will be integral in improving the product and directly growing our
business. Our platform is built with Ruby on Rails and React on a Postgres
database.

The ideal candidate will have: \- 5+ years successful engineering experience
\- Experience working within a early/growth-stage startup team \- and will
love working with Ruby on Rails and/or Javascript

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/XWuF1rYibK/Senior-
Soft...](https://agrilyst.applytojob.com/apply/XWuF1rYibK/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Check out our company values! [https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb0...](https://medium.com/agrilyst/agrilyst-culture-
deck-40e4cd9eb048)

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medicial Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com](https://www.northstarnm.com)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, cloud systems, mobile applications, and production
equipment for medical and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3), C, C++, Rust, F#, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC,
Azure Devops, Git

Research: We are actively looking at adding the following technologies to add
to our stack: AWS, Azure, UWP, Android, and iOS.

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to hr@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Founding Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc build
for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working with
companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large seed
round from top tier investors.

We're assembling an A+ team - currently just 6 people with backgrounds from
Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNiIiCbiBJGi8jt0axEjbw/edit#)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
ahlatimer
Rabbet (YC S17) | Austin, TX | ONSITE, Full-time | QA Lead, QA Automation
Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | [https://rabbet.com](https://rabbet.com)

Rabbet uses machine learning to classify and parse documents and to structure
information for faster preparation and review of construction loan
documentation. We help real estate lenders and developers reduce
administrative burden and make better decisions for their large construction
loan portfolios.

We’re currently 20-ish employees, growing to 25-30 in 2019. The company is
backed by a leading FinTech VC, a large strategic investor, and YC. You’ll be
joining a company that values being purposeful, efficient, authentic,
transparent, curious, and agile.

Here’s a list of some of the tech we work with: Elixir, Python, React, GCP,
Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, Redis, circleci, sklearn, TestCafe

If that sounds interesting to you, please apply at:

QA Lead:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/vi...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/view/P_AAAAAAFAADjHNiLvRGoMek)

QA Automation Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/vi...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/contractsimplycom/view/P_AAAAAAFAADjDjOUoul2cqQ)

or view all of our other open positions:
[https://rabbet.com/career/](https://rabbet.com/career/)

------
tonyhb
Uniform Teeth | Full Stack Engineer | SF | $127.5K+ and _good_ equity

We're Uniform Teeth — the first premium, clinically credible consumer brand in
orthodontics. We're making orthodontics cheaper, faster, and more accessible
for everyone, plus we're backed by the same investors as Warby, Instacart,
Casper and GoodRx. Read about us in TechCrunch.

## The Role

Full stack engineers at Uniform use our capabilities to bring complex systems
together in an industry (orthodontics) full of antiquated infrastructure.
Projects span over our medical record system (UX and API), operations (eg.
manufacturing), and apps and to help build critical functionality for
customers (patients), clinicians, and support team.

You'll be responsible for owning features end-to-end with a team who loves
doing things right.

## Responsibilities:

\- Work with a range of systems, processes, and technologies across the stack
– from spec to API to UI implementation

\- Work with clinical, operational and back office teams to own and solve
problems end to end from our EMR (electronic medical record) to our app

\- Build new features for patients, clinicians, and support team alike

If you're interested reach out to tony@uniformteeth.com. More:
[https://bit.ly/2VH180g](https://bit.ly/2VH180g)

------
jmce
Civic Eagle | Senior JS Dev in civic tech | Minneapolis / REMOTE full-time |
[https://www.civiceagle.com/](https://www.civiceagle.com/)

We are building a web application to democratize policy advocacy/lobbying by
making legislative data more useful to more people. We are automating insight
into the complex, opaque and fast-moving processes that shape our lives.

We are backed by Techstars, graduating this week from the 2019 Anywhere class.
We have customers in several states and are solving big problems at an early
stage of growth. Our team is diverse and amazing:
[https://www.civiceagle.com/about](https://www.civiceagle.com/about)

If you are excited by the opportunity to improve democracy, please reach out.
We need a senior developer to join our team and take leadership on solving
hard problems. node.js + react. Experience with applied data science, textual
analysis, or interest in machine learning is a plus. This is a salaried
position in a remote-first team.

[https://www.civiceagle.com/build](https://www.civiceagle.com/build)

------
alxppp
Demodesk (YC W19) | Full-Stack Engineer, Backend Engineer | Munich, Germany |
ONSITE | VISA | full-time | [https://demodesk.com](https://demodesk.com)

Having recently graduated from Y Combinator in San Francisco (W19), we opened
our first office in Munich (Germany) and are now looking for world class
engineers to join our team.

We developed the first screen sharing technology designed for sharing web
apps. It's much faster and sharper compared to desktop sharing tools and also
allows customizing the meeting experience to use case specific areas. Starting
within sales, we can provide automated coaching on the fly: users have
complete insight into words spoken and content shared. Demodesk automatically
supports the sales rep with persona-specific sales playbooks, keyword-
triggered cheat sheets, content suggestions, and conversational metrics.

Technologies we currently use: Vue.js, Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Node.js,
Kubernetes, Docker, C, X11

Please visit our career page
[https://demodesk.com/offices/munich](https://demodesk.com/offices/munich) or
reach out to alex+hiring@demodesk.com

------
abaron
LendKey | New York or Ohio (Cincinnati) | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k - $150k+ |
Software Engineer/Senior Engineer/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer,
Associate Product Manager/Product Manager |
[https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to push our
platform into a new and more extensible direction. LendKey is a growth-stage
lending technology firm that partners with credit unions and community banks
to allow them to offer some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the
industry (mostly in student loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables
these community financial institutions to bring loans to consumers online,
making the end-to-end lending process easy & simple for both borrowers and
lenders. Because we're growth stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has
the advantage of being at a stable company but still have elements of a start-
up (115 employees currently). Also just named in American Banker’s ‘Best
FinTechs to Work For’ based on employee feedback reflecting our culture.

What we offer:

• Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, and product areas.
What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. For product roles ideally consumer-facing
experience, bonus for strong technical skills.

We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker/k8s, and adding Java and Go. We're building
microservices on AWS with kubernetes, and are actively pushing towards
automated deployments all the way to production.

I'm a technical lead and will answer any questions I can. Shoot me an email at
tony (dot) baron at-sign lendkey.com with resume or questions! Don't quite fit
and things sound interesting? Let's see if we can work something out, anyway.

~~~
aj2419
Hi I mailed you a few days back but did not receive any reply(aj2419@nyu.edu).
I wanted to ask you that do you have any Junior SE roles as well?

------
stevenguichard
FlowCommand (YC W16) | Full-Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, Sensor Engineer |
San Francisco | Onsite | $120k - $150k + 0.5% - 1.0% |
[https://angel.co/flowcommand](https://angel.co/flowcommand)

FlowCommand builds a new type of sensor and software system to monitor fluid
infrastructure around the world for leaks, theft, spills, and performance.
Fleets of our proprietary lightweight hardware generate raw acoustic data and
then send that data directly to our server via cellular/satellite; we then use
a mix of physics equations, signal processing, and anomaly detection to
determine the behavior of fluid (volume and speed) in pipes.

A few upcoming projects:

We’re planning to send a robotic submarine 10,000 ft underwater to attach our
sensors to pipelines sitting on the ocean floor, with the goal of detecting
and stopping oil leaks that harm marine wildlife. Build the application that
allows operators to monitor their pipeline for leaks and alert them to an
impending environmental disaster.

Our Houston office has a remotely operable flow loop (ie an obstacle course
for fluids) that allows us to approximate field conditions and gather raw
acoustic data. The digital signal processing specialists who write our
firmware need to capture test data, but the sensor processes millions of
measurements per second, making it difficult to store and process the test
data. Build a system that allows them to efficiently test their latest DSP
algorithms under a variety of flow conditions.

Technologies we currently use Web Apps: Python, Django, React Data Pipeline:
pandas, scikit-learn, Heroku/AWS Sensor Firmware: C++, System Verilog

Please reach out at jobs@flowcommand.com

~~~
ultrasounder
Thanks for the post. Intrigued about your HW stack. Are you looking to hire a
HW person with embedded FW experience coupled with SystemVerilog experience?
Are you remoteok?

------
adambrod
Haven Connect | Multiple Software Engineers (front-end, back-end) | Full Time
| Austin, TX | ONSITE | [https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)
Haven Connect is a software company that uses automation and a deep
understanding of the regulatory challenges for affordable housing to get low-
income Americans into units faster and at a fraction of the cost. We provide
an online platform for the affordable housing community. This currently
includes an online application portal for low-income applicants, and a CRM
like dashboard for property managers to maintain a waitlist and communicate
with applicants over a long time period.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Elixir, TypeScript
      - React, Redux, React-Apollo, Webpack, Babel, Cypress
      - Postgres, RDS, Algolia, Twilio, Heroku, AWS
    

[https://havenconnect.com/careers](https://havenconnect.com/careers)

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/haven-
connect](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/haven-connect)

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Backend Software Engineers & Applied Cryptographers |
Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. We offer competitive base salaries, great benefits, all
of the control in an early stage start-up, and of course, equity.

We’re looking for strong backend engineers and applied cryptographers to join
us. We’re a fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make
smart decisions. We’re using Rust, Terraform and Docker, and looking for
engineers who have experience designing and developing distributed systems
with a passion for quality.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | Onsite | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate.

Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
recent grads, or visa candidates, please.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Systems Engineer | Seattle, Toronto |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to __hack on open source software __in Seattle or Toronto. Most of our code
is Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following (and if you are not, we’ll
help you get there):

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux, networking.
      * Kubernetes.
    

We’re looking for __junior and senior engineers __to join the team.
Gravitational is a company started by engineers to build products for
engineers. We are not a SaaS, we are stable, profitable and growing.

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Christmas bonus.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Flat company structure: report directly to the CTO.
      * Relocation package, including international relocation to Toronto.
    

Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

------
bweitzman
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity
[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. Over half of millennials and nearly a third of American
adults are into astrology. We just raised $5m from the people behind companies
like Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking to bring talented software developers to join our 8-person team
in Chinatown, NYC. We’ve been taking a full-stack approach to the way we work
but are open to having you dive deep into areas you’re especially passionate
about.

Our stack includes

* Haskell for our backend API

* Swift and Android Native for our mobile apps

* React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)

* AWS to host our infrastructure

* PostgreSQL

We want your help

* Shipping new features in our iOS app

* Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users

* Developing internal tools to give our content editors super powers

* Using TB of analytics data to help the product team develop insights

* Making this the best place to work

$0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation (min 4 weeks),
conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> ben at costarastrology.com

~~~
seagreen
How has haskell been going so far?

I'm also curious why you chose Typescript over the more FP frontend options
(not that I think it's a bad choice at all).

~~~
bweitzman
I think Haskell's been working really well for us. Strong types give a lot of
confidence during refactoring. The language is performant too which has
definitely helped us as we've been scaling.

Personally, I like to stay pretty close to the javascript when doing web work.
Elm, Purescript, GHCJS all have their benefits but I find it just too
difficult to integrate with the rest of the (disjointed) web development
toolkit.

------
chriskanan
PAIGE | AI Engineers and Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

PAIGE is a start-up using machine learning to improve cancer diagnosis. We're
looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. You'll be part of a team
of world-leading experts in machine learning, computer vision and pathology.

Requirements for AI Scientist Role:

\- PhD degree (or defending very soon)

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR,
IJCV, MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Requirements for AI Engineer Role:

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Key Responsibilities:

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work.

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees. Learn more and apply at
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

We also have open software engineering roles.

~~~
ghanghas
would you consider recent graduate student for AI engineer roles who has
gained research experience at academic level?

~~~
chriskanan
Potentially. Apply and I'll review your resume sometime over the next couple
weeks

------
philngo
Recurve (previously OpenEE) | Senior Front End Engineer | REMOTE ONLY | Full
time

We enable transparent measurement and verification of energy savings in order
to drive investment into flexible energy solutions to help decarbonize the
grid.

In other words, we help our energy utility customers learn to run building
energy efficiency programs with results reliable enough to eventually be a
viable alternative to building new power plants.

We're building a data-intensive user interface and looking for an experienced,
mission-driven, product- and user-focused engineer with a strong front end
focus who isn't afraid to dig in on the back end if needed. We're a team of
~20 with 7 engineers.

Stack: Vue frontend, python/django/django-rest-framework/postgres backend.
Experience in those those technologies preferred, but not totally necessary.

Reach out to me at phil@openee.io

~~~
philngo
Clarification: non- US/Canada applications are accepted, but North American
time zones are preferred.

~~~
kristophesankar
Hi! I know you all need a senior dev at the moment but do you all hire
juniors?

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera, Inc. | Engineering | Product Management | Quality Assurance |
Professional Services | US | Europe | Asia Pacific | Latin America | Full-time
|
[https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html](https://www.cloudera.com/careers.html)

Cloudera and Hortonworks officially merged on January 3rd, 2019.

Cloudera is advancing digital transformation for any data, anywhere. We are
THE Enterprise Data Cloud, from the Edge to AI.

At Cloudera, we believe that data can make what is impossible today, possible
tomorrow. We empower people to transform complex data into clear and
actionable insights.

Powered by the relentless innovation of the open source community, Cloudera
accelerates digital transformation for the world’s largest enterprises.

We invite you to check us out, and all the cool opportunities available. Will
you join us?

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, Android, Data) and
Engineering Manager | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer (Ruby / Rails) Senior Backend
Software Engineer Android Engineer Senior Android Engineer Engineering Manager
Data Engineer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

~~~
husam212
Applying link is broken, it renders "The page you requested is unavailable".

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Full Stack Engineer, Platform Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Data
Scientist | NYC, Remote | Full-time

Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG), is developing a new
platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome process that can take weeks and
requires a business owner to answer dozens of questions to even get a quote.

We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you. We're building an in-house
team to take on a $150B market opportunity. Be a part of a small group that is
committed to solving a big problem. Competitive salary plus equity available
to all employees.

Reach out to ebozeman@attuneinsurance.com if you're interested.

------
ilkon
A shameless advert:

For those who are not comfortable with the current comment thread page, here
is a more convenient search interface for job positions posted here:

[https://jobasis.com/](https://jobasis.com/)

(I know that this is not the first or even the second attempt to wrap it in a
nice cover. Hope that this one is handier than previous ones)

~~~
tyteen4a03
Would love the ability to filter by location.

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Software Engineer | Flatiron, NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available | $75k-$115k & Equity | Healthcare & Benefits |
[https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/winit-app/jobs/68416-software-engineer) About Us:
WinIt is the industry leader helping drivers fight their parking & traffic
tickets. Our long term goal is to become a one-stop solution to assist drivers
with their automotive related challenges. This includes helping drivers
finding the best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing options,
mechanics etc. We've bootstrapped the company and have dismissed over $10
million worth of fines. Our team: We are a small development team with members
who take on multiple roles across the stack. We strive to always be improving
our process and code bases, to use the correct tools for the tasks at hand,
and to help grow our collective skills.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems with a clean and maintainable approach. You will write modular, high-
quality code while actively contributing to peer code reviews. You are an
intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can formulate new ideas
and execute them within an existing development environment. Ideally, you
enjoy a hands on approach in determining how you and the team can develop
technology to meet the company’s business needs.

Skills: We’re seeking developers with full stack skills and experience. Our
primary web application is written in Angular, however, we consider ourselves
to be a React team. We’re developing new projects in React, and are actively
transitioning our web app to React as well. We use Node.js on the backend,
with MongoDB as the datastore for our primary products. We appreciate
developers with an array of backend skills, but experience using Node in a
backend environment is a must. Mobile experience is a plus, but we are not
hiring strictly mobile devs at this time. Our applications are native Android
and iOS applications, written in Java and Swift/ObjC respectively.

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience, writing production
level code, or experience deploying your own projects to a userbase.

------
AGJacob
1Password | DevOps Engineers | Toronto | Remote and Onsite

1Password remembers your passwords for you. It's used by millions around the
world and by thousands of businesses who want to keep their passwords safe.

We're looking for people to join our DevOps team. You must be based in Toronto
and we have an office there, but you will be working from home most of the
time. The rest of the 1Password team is remote and distributed around the
world.

Learn more and apply: [https://1password.com/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://1password.com/jobs/devops-engineer/)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including recommendations,
search, payments, and core platform.

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity (or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity).

We are currently looking for a Recommendations Engineering Manager – someone
who is experienced in leading, coaching and mentoring our recommendations
engineering team. You have a strong technical background and are able to
contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building teams and
practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of ownership
and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the
Head of Technology and happy to answer questions related to these roles \-
recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
SoftwareMaven
Ksplice @ Oracle | Full Time | Remote |
[https://ksplice.oracle.com/](https://ksplice.oracle.com/)

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel and applications while they are running, eliminating unplanned downtime
for systems running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security
fixes. We are a distributed team engineers working to provide rebootless
updates for supported kernels and "restartless" updates for supported
applications. The applications and operations team is responsible for all the
services our users interact with as well as keeping the lights on behind the
scenes.

We're looking for a software engineer to help us expand the web services we
provide to our customers. As a small team with a broad remit, you must be
comfortable with the entire stack, from the Linux shell at the bottom to
Python and Django (or similar) at the top (bonus points for experience with
Terraform or Ansible). You must also be willing to assist with operations
tasks. While our goal is to automate everything we can with code, there are
times where ssh and the bash command prompt are the best tools for the job.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/), and you can contact
me by email at travis.jensen@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is
an equal opportunity employer.

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Engineering Manager - Infrastructure, Data Science Manager -
Analytics, Senior Product Manager, Senior Full Stack Engineer, Data Scientist,
Senior Data Scientist - Modeling, Senior Frontend Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Full Stack Engineer, Technical Program Manager, Senior Data Journalist,
Account Manager, Director of Account Management, Lead Account Manager -
Strategic Accounts, Senior Account Manager, Senior Finance Manager, Facilities
Manager, Marketing Operations Analyst, Chief People Officer, Recruiting
Coordinator, Chief Revenue Officer, Senior Account Executive

------
saskia_byte
Hypernode by Byte | Tech lead HNweb | Amsterdam , The Netherlands | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://www.hypernode.com](https://www.hypernode.com)

Industry: Web Hosting, Web Technology | Company size: 11-50 people | Company
type: Private

Technologies: Django, Python, HTML, CSS, vuejs react, Linux

Hypernode by Byte is a software engineering company, developing a PaaS for
e-commerce, recently released on the international market. We are looking for
a strong tech lead that knows his/her way around in web application and
systems.

Skillset : \- a full stack developer with solid experience in Python/Django.
\- Development knowledge of HTML, CSS, experience with one of the major
JavaScript frameworks, ie vuejs,react \- TDD & CICD \- Take charge of the team
to accomplish set goals and future plans \- has a natural drive to stay up to
speed with the latest technological innovations. \- be experienced with
working in agile project teams (Scrum)

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing. Interested? For more details check:
[https://www.hypernode.com/viewjob/?tech-
lead](https://www.hypernode.com/viewjob/?tech-lead) Or apply via email :
elisabeth.vandergrinten@hypernode.com Please include links to repos and sample
work, if possible.

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY OR Chicago, IL | Onsite | Senior Software
Engineer | Visa Transfer | Full-time

Publicis Spine, a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring full stack web
developers and data engineers to build a digital marketing tool for our
clients. Our clients are large national and international companies.

Publicis Groupe has been in business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO
was appointed recently and he is determined for the company to have solutions
in the digital marketing arena.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails for the back with Angular on the front. Openings
are for the NYC or Chicago office. We would love if you have both Rails &
Angular, but knowing either one well is fine (and you are open to learning the
other.)

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Links to job openings:

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654872-senior-
data-engineer)
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647146-senior-
software-engineer)

Apply at links or Contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

------
unignorant
Nash | Backend, Mobile, Platform, DevOps | REMOTE |
[https://nash.io](https://nash.io)

We are looking for talented people to help us build and secure infrastructure
for the centralized/cloud-based components of our hybrid decentralized
exchange. If this sounds like your skillset, or even sounds like something
you'd like to learn to do, we'd love to hear from you! We are a small team
(about 30 people) and our main hiring goal, whatever the position, is to
recruit more brilliant, humble people. We work primarily in Elixir and
TypeScript for our core services.

* All open roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io)

* Mobile: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/c6af3c24-ff17-4154-add9-225b9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/c6af3c24-ff17-4154-add9-225b9b75d603)

* Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/1928193c-a2d8-47a4-a392-a99987...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/1928193c-a2d8-47a4-a392-a99987d597a8)

* Platform / DevOps: [https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa4066...](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io/665430a0-f9a4-4cc8-8c76-fa40661e67b6)

Also feel free to email me directly at ethan@nash.io. I'm our CTO and happy to
answer any questions about the company.

~~~
endgr
Hey Ethan! I saw this post and was wondering if production experience is
required for the backend position. Elixir is the dream language for me to use
professionally, but I've only used it outside of work (hackathons, etc). I do
use Clojure and Haskell at work though.

Thanks, Pedro

~~~
jakecadams
Hey Pedro, we have an elixir backend from a very experienced team. Shoot me an
email jake@grain.co, would love to talk!

------
champagnepapi
Hungryroot | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.hungryroot.com](https://www.hungryroot.com)

Hungryroot is an online, direct to consumer food product brand that sells all
sorts of healthy foods from fresh-cut veggies to ready to eat sauces that you
can eat and cook by themselves or pair together. We have raised over $22M from
in VC funding, with [https://lsvp.com](https://lsvp.com) as a lead investor

We’re looking for a highly motivated, problem solving software engineer
excited to play an integral role in our lean, rapidly growing Technology team.
If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) lets chat.

Your profile (nice to have's):

    
    
      - Professional experience with Python and a framework such as Django or Flask.
    
      - Proficiency in SQL is a big plus.
    
      - A good understanding of general computer science concepts, design patterns and trade-offs.
    
      - Experience with AWS or similar cloud services is a plus.
    
      - Professional experience with HTML/CSS/Javascript

Check out more here:
[https://www.hungryroot.com/careers](https://www.hungryroot.com/careers)

Or email careers@hungryroot.com with "HN Software Engineer" in the subject.

------
gobrana
Doist | Backend Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Web Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#web-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more fulfilling way to
work and live.

We're a multidisciplinary, fully remote team that’s passionate about creating
products, like Todoist and Twist, that improve people’s lives. We thrive on
innovating new solutions to old productivity challenges and we seek to rethink
how productivity tools are made.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

~~~
navyad
Impressive talk :[https://doist.com/blog/running-remote-2018-doist-
presentatio...](https://doist.com/blog/running-remote-2018-doist-
presentation/)

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors | CyberSOC Consultant | Philadelphia PA, USA | REMOTE
(USA) | Full Time

Be a part of our CyberSOC! SRA is looking for a SOC Consultant specific to
night and morning watch. This role will be involved in the day-to-day, 24x7,
operations of the SOC. This is an outstanding opportunity to work with a wide
variety of tool sets and various client organizations. Responsibilities
include eyes on glass security monitoring for threats and use of the latest
security monitoring technologies to detect malware and hackers. Consultants
will use Security Information Event Management tools (SIEM), Endpoint
Detection & Response tools (EDR), and Network Security Monitoring tools (NSM)
such as FireEye, Fidelis, Splunk, Intel/McAfee, RSA, IBM, Symantec, Resilient,
Cybereason, Tanium, CarbonBlack, Bro and Snort.

Security Risk Advisors is a fast growing 130+ person security firm focused on
improving security holistically, from doing red team engagements to building a
security strategy and everything in between for Financial Services,
Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, Technology, Industrial and Consumer Products
industries. Security Risk Advisors maintains a fast-paced and innovative
culture that focuses exclusively on engagements that solve the emerging needs
of our clients. Our environment fosters the continuous professional
development necessary to remain at the top of our game.

Apply here:
[https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/1313EB2813?viewe...](https://securityriskadvisors.workable.com/j/1313EB2813?viewed=true)

------
Rezo
Cloudcraft | Senior Software Engineer; UX Designer; Graphic Artist | REMOTE
only | Full-time [https://cloudcraft.co](https://cloudcraft.co)

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Senior Software Engineers with React & Node.js experience.

\- UX Designers

\- Graphic Artists with technical chops (please include your portfolio when
applying).

Cloudcraft provides tools for software developers, currently focusing on AWS
architecture design. Join our small 100% remote team and you will have the
chance to make a big impact and take ownership of projects and your own work.

Our ideal candidate is self-motivated, has excellent written and verbal
communication skills, is interested in UX and has a sense of design, and is
always looking to improve and learn. Previous experience with AWS services,
contributing to open source or personal github projects and any additional
programming languages are a big plus.

Our stack consists of JavaScript with React on the frontend and Node.js on the
backend and literally every single AWS service due to our product's unique
nature. You'll have the opportunity for a lot of learning and experimenting on
the job!

We're bootstrapped, profitable and growing. Competitive salary and serious
about work-life balance. Work from anywhere in the world. To apply please
email jobs@cloudcraft.co with your resume or any links you'd like us to check
out, and include "HN: [Position] Cloudcraft" in the subject line. No
recruiters or agencies please.

------
namrata13
Coinbase | Payments Engineering | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

We’re looking for people to join our Payments Engineering team. Payments team
is one of the most mission-critical engineering teams at Coinbase and is in
charge of connecting our products with a wide variety of blockchain networks
in a reliable, secure, and extensible way. In this role, you’ll be at the
center of the team that connects the world’s largest crypto exchange to crypto
assets and integrate new fiat payment rails to the Coinbase platform.

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to us directly:
namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

Here are some projects that you will be working on:

1) Scaling our real-time payments-processing platform that millions of users
across the world rely on every day.

2) Building microservices for transactions processing and integrating with
payment processors for international expansion

3) Implement self-correcting and fault-tolerant systems to provide reliability
over unreliable providers.

4) Provide real-time balances and positions for accounts on the Coinbase
platform

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rust, Java, GoLang, Postgres, Distributed systems, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker Apply for openings here
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers) or Reach out to
us directly at namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

------
mjrials
Curebase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE (US only)

Biomedical R&D is at an all-time high, but clinical trials are still
expensive, slow, and traditional. The reason is the limited pool of research
hospitals which R&D sponsors (like pharmaceutical companies) can use to run
their trials. The overhead and training required to do research constrains the
supply of these research hospitals, and leads to massive inefficiency.

Curebase takes a new approach. We empower every physician to be a researcher
with streamlined software. This lets us run any trial in parallel, and enables
sponsors to bring their inventions to market faster than ever.

Today, we use our growing physician network to power studies in many exciting
areas of medicine, such as smoking cessation, STD testing, and nutrition. We
have also participated in Y Combinator S18 and raised $2.5MM in seed funding.

I'm looking for self-motivated, generalist web engineers to join us early. If
meaningful ownership of a healthcare product and helping to define an
engineering culture sound interesting to you, please email me directly via
matt (at) curebase.com, or read more and apply at
[https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/](https://angel.co/curebase/jobs/)

------
Eclyps
Slytrunk | Node Developer, React Developer, Data Engineer | Fulltime | Remote
(US only) | slytrunk.com

Slytrunk is a small team of technical experts focused on developing beautiful
software applications with a range of incredible clients.

We're looking for skilled engineers for the following roles:

    
    
      - Back-end engineer with a strong Node background [0]
      - Front-end engineer with a strong React background [1]
      - Data Engineer with strong experience with distributed data systems (Cassandra, Kafka, etc) [2]
    

We're a very small team with some really awesome clients/projects. All of us
are remote, but are highly collaborative. Slytrunk was founded 10 years ago by
two engineers and to this day continues to be engineer-focused. Check out the
links for more information. Applications go directly to the CEO and founders.
Even if you'd like more info before applying, feel free to drop us a line and
we can provide you more details.

[0] [http://bit.ly/sly-software-dev](http://bit.ly/sly-software-dev)

[1] [http://bit.ly/sly-frontend-dev](http://bit.ly/sly-frontend-dev)

[2] [http://bit.ly/sly-data-engineer](http://bit.ly/sly-data-engineer)

------
j4pe
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco | onsite
in Toronto | [https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

I'm a dev at Instacart, where we're building the world's largest market for
groceries. Lots of novel problems, lots of room for experienced people to have
big impact.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service
    

Or if you're interested, feel free to reach out to me - email in my profile.

------
alexbeja
Store No.8 (Walmart's Incubator) | Brooklyn, NY | Senior Software Engineer,
Senior Data Engineer | ONSITE | FULLTIME | 150k-200k

Store Noº 8 is Walmart's start-up incubator working on products that are
anywhere from 1 to 10 years out (think Google X, but focused on commerce). We
are building technology in a fast-paced environment that has the potential to
impact millions of lives. We are a scrappy and entrepreneurial team with
access to the resources of the world's largest retailer. We're building
cutting edge technology from our lab in Brooklyn and our journey has just
begun.

Apply Here: Senior Software Engineer:
[https://angel.co/store-n-8/jobs/539627-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/store-n-8/jobs/539627-senior-software-engineer)
Senior Data Engineer: [https://angel.co/store-n-8/jobs/539613-senior-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/store-n-8/jobs/539613-senior-data-engineer)

Benefits:

\- Competitive salary and equity \- Health, dental, and vision Insurance \-
Commuter benefits \- Flexible vacation policy \- A large, open workspace in
Brooklyn’s Greenpoint neighborhood \- A kitchen full of fresh fruit and snacks

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2017
report by the Federal Reserve 15.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US
alone, transferring a sum of money 4X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a
way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the recipient can Deposit
them online by verifying their bank account instantly. Furthermore building
and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant verification and
disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what Stripe and Square of
have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile payments.

We’re Seed -> Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a small but great team
and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin Laws of Angelist thru
one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more ) i.e. this would be
a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
domh
ReadMe (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://readme.io](https://readme.io)

ReadMe provides every company the ability to easily create beautiful
documentation, and build loyal, productive developer communities. With ReadMe,
you can build developer portals that combine support, tutorials, topical
guides and API exploration. ReadMe makes it trivial to keep docs up-to-date
and has community oriented features that help drive adoption.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/readme](https://www.keyvalues.com/readme)

Here are our open roles:

\- API Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6DOToDfwc7Rq?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Product-focused Node/React Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKbSRLOxZHG4?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.js, Express, MongoDB/Mongoose, Testing (Mocha, Jest,
Supertest, Nock), and Nginx (Caching server, SSL certificate generation
service) Frontend: Angular 1, React Hosting/Infrastructure: Heroku, AWS,
MongoDB Atlas, GitHub, Codeclimate, CircleCI

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~50 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Staff Software Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Senior Software Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Product Manager

* Growth Marketing Manager

* Head of Talent

* Customer Support Specialist

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
elisabethvg
Hypernode by Byte | Devops engineer (Medior) | Amsterdam , The Netherlands |
Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.hypernode.com](https://www.hypernode.com)

Industry: Web Hosting, Web Technology | Company size: 11-50 people | Company
type: Private Technologies: Linux, Python, Ansible, SaltStack, AWS, OpenStack,
networking, DNS, security (firewall / iptables), databases, storage

Hypernode by Byte is a software engineering company, developing a PaaS for
e-commerce, recently released on the international market. We are now looking
for a strong DevOps engineer that knows his/her way around in Linux and is a
pro in automating everything

Skillset : Can install, provision, manage, monitor and troubleshoot Linux
servers (web, application, storage and databases) Experience with network
technology & A hacker's mindset Automation knowledge, CICD Knowledge of
hosting (DNS, Mail)

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing.

Interested? For more details check:
[https://www.hypernode.com/viewjob/?devops](https://www.hypernode.com/viewjob/?devops)
Or apply via email : elisabeth.vandergrinten@hypernode.com

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer, Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for both a Software Engineer and a Senior Software
Engineer. We’re an in-house custom development “consultancy” building and
maintaining small to medium sized web and mobile applications in support of
research, teaching and learning, and other University activities. We also run
the Student Developer & Mentorship Program where we train and hire students to
work on some of our custom development projects.

We're looking for developers to build high-quality, well-tested, and robust
web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React), make and
guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and remediate
existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative,
and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit the links below:

* Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/54287BR](http://bit.ly/54287BR)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/53581BR](https://bit.ly/53581BR)

If you have any questions please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at}
yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
kaplona
Awesense | Cleantech | Frontend / Full Stack Developer | Vancouver, Canada |
ONSITE

[https://www.awesense.com/](https://www.awesense.com/)

We help electric utilities modernize their grid with our hardware devices and
cloud-based grid analytics platform. Our goal is to transform the planet into
one that is fuelled by modern, reliable and clean energy.

We are hiring an intermediate/senior developer with a frontend focus. You will
work in a small team of talented developers, participate in technical and UI
design decision making from the very beginning of development lifecycle
process, and lead the frontend architecture design. This job comes with
interesting challenges of data presentation on the map and using other
visualization tools. Our tech stack is React on the frontend, and Python,
Scala and Spark on the backend. We offer good work-life balance, friendly
environment to work in, and an opportunity to reduce global emissions and thus
improve the world's wellbeing.

If you are interested, send us your resume at
[https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.awesense.com/about/front-end-engineer/)

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | Functional
Safety Software Engineer |
[https://www.ghs.com/jobs_usa.html#safety](https://www.ghs.com/jobs_usa.html#safety)

We seek an experienced software engineer to conduct safety analyses, develop
functional requirements tests, and conduct design reviews for Green Hills
Software's real time operating system and the suite of C and C++ development
tools. As a Functional Safety Software Engineer, you will be responsible for
ensuring that Green Hills Software safety-critical products are safe for our
customers to use to build vehicles, medical devices, and industrial control
systems that people's lives depend on every day.

Job Requirements:

* An understanding of compilers, assemblers, linkers and debuggers and their role in developing embedded software

* An understanding of the concepts of real time operating systems

* At least two years of programming experience in high level languages, C and C++

* Experience with UNIX and with scripting in languages such as Python and shell scripts

* Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or equivalent experience

* Ability to learn and understand how complex software systems work

We're also hiring for Development, Consulting, and Testing positions, both in
Santa Barbara and worldwide:
[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html)

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and with plenty of ambition. We're looking for
generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world
problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | up to £95k + Equity

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Remote | Relocation| Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance engineers to work directly
with our technical founders (CTO & Chief Scientist). If you have experience in
C++ and are interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech,
please reach out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones.)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built a suite of products with focus on analytics and rights management
around audio-visual content targeted at content creators, marketers and rights
holders.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
    

Remote is only available for US based candidates. For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly allowance for co-working or commuting, free books, conferences, ...
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
    

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

~~~
xhkkffbf
Ghosted me after setting up an interview. Fair warning.

~~~
doh
I do apologize. Unfortunately can’t identify what happened, but in any way it
was definitely mistake on our side. We do not take candidate’s time lightly
and try to be as prompt as possible (usually we make a decision within a
week).

Again, I apologize for our mistake.

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com
Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of its development
teams. At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have
more freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

Here are the highlighted roles for May | Rust Developers | Frontend API |
Product Marketing Manager - Futures |

Feel free to send me an email with your contact information (phone, Github,
LI, resume, or other) to ryanz@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one of the
vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
amatop
Arthena | New York | ONSITE, Full-time |Data Engineer, Data Scientist
|[https://arthena.com/](https://arthena.com/)

Arthena is the first quantitative investment firm for art assets. We're a
small(15 employee, Series A) but growing company building quantitative pricing
methodologies in the $60B/year art market. Our technology enables higher
accuracy than traditional appraisers with orders of magnitude improvements in
speed and scale.

We have built tools that crawl the internet for art market data, clean data,
price art, and visualize results. Our core technologies enable a variety of
different business applications. We're built on Python, Pandas, Postgres, lots
of regex, many machine learning models, k8s, and the GCP ecosystem.

You would have the opportunity to own and lead high stakes initiatives within
the company as well as work with top engineering talent.

If this sounds interesting to you, please apply at:

Data Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arthenacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arthenacom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACXFpTekU2tfa4?trackingTag=hn)

Data Scientist:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arthenacom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arthenacom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACXIA9na_aD8L6?trackingTag=hn)

Apply here: [https://arthena.com/careers](https://arthena.com/careers)

~~~
synchron
Do you transfer Visa?

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York,
NY | Full-Time | 130k-160k + Equity | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer \- Senior DevOps Engineer

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
mecameron
Gravie | DevOps/Sys Admin | Minneapolis, MN | Full time | ONSITE

Gravie is reinventing health benefits, making them easier and more affordable
for employers and employees.

We're is looking for an experienced and effective Jr. DevOps/Systems
Administrator to support our infrastructure as we grow. Our ideal candidate is
a highly motivated, goal-oriented, team-focused with a passion for automating
systems and infrastructure.

Our development stack is JVM based, initially started with Groovy/Grails but
we have been incrementally transitioning to Clojure/ClojureScript for the last
2 years. The DevOps group assists the product engineering team, but also
supports other corporate infrastructure like Tableau, SugarCRM, Microsoft
Dynamics GP, and many SaaS offerings. We are exclusively hosted in AWS and use
CloudFormation and Salt for configuration management.

Perks to working at Gravie: Flexible health insurance • Company retirement
investment regardless of your investment • Unlimited vacation • Flexible work
from home • Work/life balance

More: [https://www.gravie.com/about-us/careers/](https://www.gravie.com/about-
us/careers/)

------
VSCO
VSCO | Oakland, CA | Full-Time |
[https://vimeo.com/277517881](https://vimeo.com/277517881)

At VSCO, we care deeply about pushing the boundaries on what our users can do
with photos on their mobile device. We strive to not only equip people with
powerful tools to transform their images, but also the context of education
and community to challenge the idea of what is possible on a phone. We believe
every person is on a journey to craft their voice and style, and we have a
unique opportunity to join them along that journey.

Engineering Manager, Web: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-
web-oaklan...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-web-oakland)
Engineering Manager, Server: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-
manager-server-oak...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/engineering-manager-
server-oakland) Software Engineer, Android:
[https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-android-
oakl...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-android-oakland)
Software Engineer, iOS: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-ios-
oakland](https://vsco.co/about/careers/software-engineer-ios-oakland) Sr.
Sotware Engineer, Data: [https://vsco.co/about/careers/sr-software-engineer-
data-oakl...](https://vsco.co/about/careers/sr-software-engineer-data-oakland)

Feel free to contact directly at erin@vsco.co

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
looking for especially Backend (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, ScyllaDB), Data
(Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine Learning Engineers (Python, Pytorch,
Fast.AI) who will help us building a world-class recommendation tool that will
help people find content they love.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, San Jose, Toronto | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Front-end Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast-growing seed-stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors, including
YCombinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, scientists waste over a billion hours
trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures using
tools like PowerPoint. BioRender is on a mission to give all scientists the
tools to visually communicate their research in a fraction of the time, while
significantly improving quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech, Abbvie and many more
of the best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript + Typescript (React frontend, Node.js backend, MongoDB), AWS
(S3, cloudfront). Our product is very frontend heavy. Team: 16 people total, 3
developers Onsite only

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com More info on the position:
[https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-
developer/](https://biorender.com/job/senior-full-stack-developer/) Other
positions (we are hiring sales, customer success, medical illustrators and a
technical recruiter!)
[https://biorender.com/careers/](https://biorender.com/careers/)

------
cbellina_sofi
SoFi | Engineering and Product | San Francisco CA, Seattle WA, Salt Lake City
UT, Claymont DE, Helena MT | OnSite | Full-Time |
[https://www.sofi.com/careers](https://www.sofi.com/careers)

SoFi is a new kind of consumer finance company helping people achieve
financial independence and realize their ambitions.

We build products that help our more than half a million members Get Their
Money Right. From SoFi Money — a modern take on the checking and savings
account - to SoFi Invest - a new investment platform that includes our market-
leading robo-advisor, online brokerage (stock and ETF trading) and crypto
investment products - SoFi is addressing the biggest financial challenges of a
new generation through a modern approach to lending and personal finance.

SoFi has achieved significant scale. We've raised nearly $2 billion in funding
since 2011, have over 700,000 members, lent out over $25 billion, and are one
of the top ten issuers of asset-backed securities in the United States. But we
are just getting started. We have ambitious plans ahead, and to be able to
execute on them we will need the help of great talent like you!

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles, from individual contributors to
architects, managers, and directors. See here for the list of open Engineering
positions:

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vdipkwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vdipkwe)

We are also hiring for Product and Design professionals, see here for a full
list of open Product and Design positions:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nhipkwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nhipkwa)

------
roshanj
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE Infrastructure / Platform /
Backend / Web / DevOps Software Engineers

We are hiring engineers for the Software Infrastructure team I lead at Skydio
(we build self-flying camera drones:
[https://youtu.be/p1c-H8NdiEA](https://youtu.be/p1c-H8NdiEA) )

Our team owns a wide variety of projects in our stack, including backend APIs
which power our mobile apps, infrastructure to run 3rd-party code inside
vehicle simulators on EC2, on-vehicle real-time process management, Linux
system config, large-scale structured log data processing and analysis, devops
and deployment challenges, complex front-end web apps, etc. Most code is
written in python, C++ or javascript/typescript.

Our founders met as MIT grad students building autonomous fixed wing drones
before co-founding Google X's Project Wing. We have an incredibly strong team
across many disciplines.

Check out our press to see why we consider ourselves the world-leader in
autonomous flying devices:
[https://www.skydio.com/press/](https://www.skydio.com/press/)

Job descriptions below however you can feel free to reach out to me at roshan
[at] skydio.com

Web Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0f3082)

Platform Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde00...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde0028a85)

~~~
mauliknshah
Hello, I, Maulik Shah, am a masters student in AI, graduating from the
University of Georgia in this May. My thesis research is in the area of
decision planning in Multi-agent systems, and I believe I can be useful in
Planning and control engineering. Could you please share your contact
information to communicate more about that?

------
jm277456
The Financial Gym | New York, NY or Remote | Remote OK | No Visa
[https://financialgym.com](https://financialgym.com)

The Financial Gym is putting the ‘personal’ back into ‘personal finance’. We
take a fitness-inspired approach to finances, teaching you to make smarter
money choices that add up over time. Train with us, achieve balance, decrease
stress, and become empowered by your money.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/the-financial-gym](https://www.keyvalues.com/the-
financial-gym)

Here are our open roles, more to come, if you don't see a role here email me
and we will see if you can be a good fit for another role:

\- Senior Full-Stack or Specialized Software Engineer:
[https://financialgym.com/senior-full-stack-
developer](https://financialgym.com/senior-full-stack-developer)

\- 2-3 Mid-Level Full-Stack Engineers: mailto:julia@fingyms.com

\- Front end Mid-Level Engineer

\- 1 Scrum Master / Project Manager

Tech Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Docker, Heroku

------
cwojno
Skool | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time |
Onsite | 155k-260k

    
    
      * Problem: Education systems are gatekept, expensive, slow, outdated, unpersonalized.
      * Mission: To democratize education, instill lifelong learning and collectively educate Earth.
      * Product: Social learning network that incentivizes intelligence and contribution, not fame.
      * Traction: Validated idea, early dev stage, CEO with $30m/y e-learning company, 6y exp.
      * Funding: $10M bootstrapped.
      * Stack: Golang backend, React frontend, various datastores.
      * Values: Student obsession, laser-focus, high standards, long-term thinking, stay lean, scientific reasoning,
        ALL in, full transparency, question everything, invent impossible.
    

Want to join a team of thinker-doer engineers with a hatred of bureaucracy and
a bias for building, on a quest to educate Earth? We’re looking for Senior
Frontend (React) and Backend (Go) Engineers to join our small self-organizing
team.

Above market pay, ownership via RSU’s, superb benefits, relocation allowance,
lots of sun.

Interested? Send us an email hackernews@skool.com

------
merqurio
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona (Spain) | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

    
    
      * Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow.
      * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it.
      * Product: Natural language processing models and a data access interface for researchers and pharma companies.
      * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage.
      * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs.
      * Stack: Python, Dask, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, and Kubernetes among others
      * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.
    

Join a multidisciplinary team of mathematicians, statisticians,
bioinformaticians and physicians working hard to make clinical research fast,
accessible and ubiquitous. Enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather.

Want to know more? Ping me at gabi@iomed.health

Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
intrinsic
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
mcm1
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Senior Engineers, ML Engineers,
Bioinformatics, DevOps | Onsite |
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers) Freenome
is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the tools they
need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By applying
advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in genomic
science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-stage
cancer and make treatments more effective.

The Engineering team is responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic
data, its (anonymized) patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the
Machine Learning platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python
3/React stack on Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team
looking to expand to nearly 30 by the end of the year, so now's a great time
to come for growth opportunities - growing teams around you, working on
cutting-edge platforms for pipelines and ML!

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Software
Engineer | Intern | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Software
Engineer \- Summer Core Infrastructure Intern

To learn more about these positions, please visit
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

~~~
Arcesium
Arcesium also has a new Sales Engineer role open. Please feel free to visit
our Careers site above to learn more and apply!

------
jsomara
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-
time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build this next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Jordan (jordan AT citrine DOT io) if you have any
questions.

------
aaronlidman
Aurora Innovation ([http://aurora.tech](http://aurora.tech)) | Fullstack or
Frontend Engineer | Pittsburgh/Palo Alto/SF | Onsite full-time

Self-driving cars. Aurora has assembled one of the most experienced leadership
teams in the industry to build the next leading self-driving vehicle company -
including leaders from Google/Waymo, Tesla, Uber ATG, Apple, and others to
deliver the benefits of self-driving technology quickly and safely around the
world. We are partnered with some of the largest automakers on the planet and
funded by some of Silicon Valley’s best venture capital firms, including
Greylock and Index Ventures.

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for building tools and
web interfaces for visualizing and making sense of data.

Our stack includes: TypeScript, React, Webassembly, Three.js, Python and more.

\- Apply here:
[https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4025943002](https://aurora.tech/jobs/?gh_jid=4025943002)

\- Feel free to email me alidman@aurora.tech if you have any questions

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
mynock
BetterUp | Software Engineer (Full-Stack) | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.betterup.co/](https://www.betterup.co/) BetterUp is a personal
transformation platform that brings professional coaching to employees at all
levels. Our mission is to help people everywhere pursue their lives with
greater clarity, purpose, and passion, so our product was developed by a team
of leading behavioral scientists, researchers, and technologists. We're
already transforming the way companies approach talent development at high-
performing organizations like LinkedIn, Salesforce, Capital One, Deloitte, and
Logitech among many others.

We are an agile development shop that lives and breathes lean startup
principles, continuous deployment, and have built culture of engineering
quality where each team member is empowered to have an impact on our mission.
Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Postgresql, AWS, and Docker
and our principles and practices include:

    
    
      - Comprehensive test coverage (> 95%)
      - Maintaining up to date dependencies (minor dependencies upgraded within 1 week of release, major dependencies 1 month)
      - Continuous Deployment (ship early, ship often)
      - Performance as a feature (< 250ms 95th percentile API response time)
      - "Just in time" Architecture (invest in architecture in lockstep with product initiatives)
    

We provide amazing benefits (unlimited vacation, volunteer days), but if you
ask the team they’ll tell you that the greatest benefit we offer employees is
an incredibly meaningful mission and transformative work. If you’re interested
in joining our Full-Stack Engineering team apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterup/jobs/935618)

------
udfalkso
Diet ID | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | Detroit, MI USA | Onsite or remote |
Full time

Diet ID, designed by leading experts in nutrition and preventive medicine, has
reinvented how we assess and improve diets for better health. We empower
people to rapidly figure out where they are and where they want to go, and
give them a guided, step-by-step path to get there using a quick and accurate
image-based pattern-matching system. Learn more about us at
[https://dietid.com](https://dietid.com)

We are looking to hire a Senior Full-Stack Engineer to join our small team.
Ideally you can join us on-site at our main office in Detroit, but we are a
semi-distributed company with employees in New York, Connecticut and Texas as
well.

Our application is a Ruby on Rails back-end with a React front-end (and some
React Native). If you're deeply familiar with these (or similar) technologies,
and find the idea of helping people assess and improve how they eat for better
health, then please send a resume to tech@dietid.com. Thanks!!

------
scorebook_live
Scorebook Live | San Diego, CA or Spokane, WA | Full-time | Sr. Software
Engineer | [http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com) | REMOTE or
ONSITE

With Scorebook Live, real time scores, detailed stats and game recaps are no
longer limited to the pros. Our iPad app takes the place of the traditional
paper scorebook and broadcasts game data in real time to fans across the web.
Fans can follow all their favorite teams whether it's the local high school or
their own personal rec league team.

You will be working directly with the CTO to drive the future of our technical
architecture, product development, and makeup of the engineering team.

We are well funded and can offer a lot of freedom to the right candidates. Our
current stack is Ruby on Rails, GraphQL and React on AWS, and are looking for
someone familiar with these technologies or willing to learn. Experience
scaling Rails apps is a huge plus.

If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link to your
linkedin, github, etc) to careers@scorebooklive.com

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Sr Software Engineer, ML Validation, SWE - Infra,
Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite,
INTERNS, VISA | Full-time

Come build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
simulator, and fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as
well!

We recently opened ~5 new Software positions across the Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

~~~
DanFeldman
Also, potential interns: My team (infrastructure) is hiring software
engineering intern(s). Work on terabyte/petabyte scale autonomous vehicle data
pipelines, ML infra, and/or robotics simulation. Apply for intern+swe
infrastructure positions on the job site.

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
mbs348
BackerKit (YC W13) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.backerkit.com](https://www.backerkit.com)

BackerKit is the best way for crowdfunding creators to manage their backers,
help fulfill their campaign on time, and allow them to focus on what they love
doing—making something awesome! We've helped thousands of creators to raise
over $115M, supporting them in everything from surveys to shipping.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit](https://www.keyvalues.com/backerkit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/backerkit/488b7d87-8ead-4ac4-91cb-59a3d1c0f168?lever-
source=hacker-news)

Tech Stack: Ruby (2.5 at the time of writing), Ruby on Rails (5.1),
Backbone.js, Postgres, Redis

------
dpinkney
OkLetsPlay | Clojure | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://okletsplay.com](https://okletsplay.com)

Are you an enthusiastic team player looking for an opportunity to be impactful
with plenty of room for growth?

LetsBet is the gold standard online betting platform for competitive gamers
and we’re growing our engineering team. We're a distributed Clojure shop and
we're currently hiring employees #6 and #7: front-end or back-end developers.

With LetsBet, gamers can increase their game stakes and win cash for playing
skill-based games (think Chess or Fortnite).

As employee #6 or #7, you'll have room to grow into whatever role you like,
from managing to leading to being the expert of the systems. You'll also be a
key part of our initial culture, as we establish the bar for the employees to
come.

We offer an awesome path for growth, along with salary and equity.

Start the discussion by sending your resume and info to hiring at
okletsplay.com and we'll set up a call.

General qualifications:

\- Ability to communicate clearly over text

\- Willingness to wear many hats and touch many systems

\- Experience with (or strong interest in) functional programming

\- Comfortable in a GNU/Linux or macOS environment

\- Experience with competitive games is a plus

Front-end stack: ClojureScript, React, re-frame

Front-end test stack: Unit, Integration, Multi-Integration

Back-end stack: Clojure, Kafka, MongoDB, Redis, Docker

Back-end test stack: Unit, Integration

[https://okletsplay.com/](https://okletsplay.com/)

~~~
randomClojurist
How do I apply?

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Full-stack Engineer, Frontend Focus | Full Time

Serotiny is a synthetic biology design firm that invents custom proteins to
cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help design proteins involved in CAR-T
therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

Industry: Synthetic Biology, Biotherapeutics, Bioinformatics, Genetics

Location: San Francisco

Stack: Javascript (Ember) front-end, REST API written in Go

Role: Front-end and data-visualization engineer - design, code, and deploy
novel interfaces for protein design that interact with our custom API.

Perks: Small credentialed team, flexibility, community engagement

Benefits: Health, Dental, Vision

Compensation: $100-150k + Equity

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Fron...](https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Front-
end)

Happy to chat. My name is Justin, and my email address is my name at
serotiny.bio

------
Boxxed
Systems and Technology Research | Software Engineer | Boston area | Full time

We solve hard problems, usually (but not always) for the government. We’re not
some stodgy defense contractor but rather small teams of engineers,
mathematicians and software engineers that get things done and actually
deliver product. Some examples of the types of projects we work on are
counter-botnet botnets and programming language research to improve security.

We’re particularly looking to hire software engineers that are well-versed in
modern cloud environments and steeped in database tech. We're probably a
little bigger than most companies here (about 200) but have great benefits and
a flexible work environment -- everyone has their own office and the freedom
to work on what they want. Feel free to apply through the website or through a
PM to me – if the former, please mention hn!

[https://www.stresearch.com/software-
engineer.html](https://www.stresearch.com/software-engineer.html)

~~~
mont
Do all of your jobs require a clearance?

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote quite conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently seeking:

\- good Node, React, Rails, WordPress, and enterprise Azure e-commerce
developers, as well as excellent technical project managers. We prefer people
with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but there are always
exceptions.

\- a couple of excellent, principal-level, general-specialist software
engineers who are comfortable leading tech teams, identifying and solving
clients' real (as opposed to reported) problems, architecting solutions from
scratch, refactoring existing codebases, putting out occasional fires, and
moving fairly seamlessly from one project / language / framework to another.

We do web and app (and occasionally some blockchain) development for a panoply
of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new startups -- right now the
distribution is roughly 50-50 -- and we pay well.

~~~
finkin1
What's the best way to contact you/your company?

~~~
csbartus
Exactly! Can't find these jobs on their homepage, too.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * Quantitative Developer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

~~~
elechi
May I ask why the move from Erlang to C++?

~~~
bostik
Someone else asked this maybe a year ago. I've been prodding our exchange team
to write a proper post about it but they have been ... busy. The move is also
still in progress.

But a short version is pretty simple: lack of available talent, unsuitable
memory model, performance. Erlang's shared-nothing model is great for
concurrency; it does not work well when dealing with data structures that are
subject to invasive operations. (Limit order book sees _very_ rapid
modifications.)

I'll have to nudge our exchange team again about the writeup. Maybe we'll have
it at some point.

------
gcommer
Drop | REMOTE (US based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We’re expanding beyond our San Francisco-based team to include great REMOTE
talent located anywhere in the US.

Tech: React, Express, Redis, Node, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | NYC, LA, or Remote (US-based only) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer (React/Redux/Node/Rails; min 5 years experience; US-based only): [https://grnh.se/d9476cd51](https://grnh.se/d9476cd51)

* Director of Engineering (React/Ruby/Python; min 8 years programming experience + 2 years engineering management experience): [https://grnh.se/2b3503ec1](https://grnh.se/2b3503ec1)

* Senior Product Manager, Consumer: [https://grnh.se/7aa5579a1](https://grnh.se/7aa5579a1)

* Product Designer (UI/UX Design): [https://grnh.se/f88890861](https://grnh.se/f88890861)

* Director of Product Design (UI/UX & Management experience): [https://grnh.se/b81283a01](https://grnh.se/b81283a01)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Node, Postgresql,
ElasticSearch, Python, AWS services

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | www.sonder.som

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. Our software powers everything from running our
warehouse/supply chain for furniture and consumables, to managing housekeeping
operations, to a fantastic booking and guest experience. It's Airbnb, Doordash
and Amazon fulfillment systems all under one roof!

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2981a7052](https://grnh.se/2981a7052)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/28006a552](https://grnh.se/28006a552)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to part data and industry
leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic part data
in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager * Account Executive *
More positions opening soon...

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
PericlesTheo
CreditDigital | Senior Ruby on Rails developer | ONSITE (London) | Remote
(UK)| Full-Time

CreditDigital([https://creditdigital.co.uk](https://creditdigital.co.uk)) as a
business is changing the world of business payments (£680bn worth of unpaid UK
invoices). This opportunity presents numerous challenges and technical
projects that we could be working on from Open Banking to Credit Checks.

We are looking for a full stack, product focused engineer to help us build our
core platform.

We offer £90,000 salary plus equity and some great perks including 35 hours a
week. You can find a bit more here [https://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/79851/ruby-on-rails...](https://workinstartups.com/job-
board/job/79851/ruby-on-rails-full-stack-developer-at-credit-digital/)

Feel free to get in touch to find out more information:
pericles@creditdigital.co.uk. Just mention you found us from hacker news.

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF or Paris | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for national healthcare systems in
developing countries. Our work is used by governments and institutions that
provide services for over 130 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

Our goal is to help policymakers make data-driven decisions. We're building
early warning systems for disease outbreaks, automatically detecting low-
quality data, and developing other ways to identify and visualize the most
effective health interventions across entire countries.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, critical systems.

Apply here:
[https://www.zenysis.com/#careers](https://www.zenysis.com/#careers)

------
sz4kerto
Patients Know Best | Remote only | Full time | GMT+-2 only

Our service makes life better for millions of patients, healthcare
professionals and carers. Our roll-out in NW London makes us the UK's largest
patient portal, and we're expanding into a global market. We're fully remote,
and we've built the company this way since the start. We rely on good
communication & collaboration (both within and across teams), and we're still
small enough that you'll meet everyone.

We are hiring software and site reliability engineers -- see our opening at
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html).
Our tech stack is Java, Angular, some Kotlin, Python, Go, Docker/Swarm
(Kubernetes is coming soon), PostgreSQL.

We're currently looking for engineers relatively early in their career (1-5
years of experience), but we are generally open to exceptions. :)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello.. do you have an email address to learn more about and discuss on these
opportunities? Thanks

~~~
sz4kerto
Sure. Contact me at mate @ companydomain.

~~~
pydeveloper22
Thanks.. will reach out soon

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
jmtame
Agave.com | CTO | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.agave.com](https://www.agave.com) Stack: Rails 5, React JS,
Heroku

At Agave, we're building the modern, self-service hiring platform for
companies of all sizes. We help companies source, attract, recruit, and retain
job candidates.

Why should you be excited to join us? Finding your next job is one of the
biggest decision someone will make, and yet it's a deeply broken, inefficient
process with old and expensive software. We want to fix all of these problems
and make hiring delightful for both teams and candidates.

We're looking for a CTO. The ideal candidate has experience using Rails and
React, and has worked at a startup before, or previously started a company and
has CTO-level experience. Agave is funded by leading early-stage investors,
including SV Angel, Box Group, Active Capital, Background Capital, and others.

Please reach out to me directly: jared at agave dot com.

------
johnjwang
Assembled | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.assembled.com/](https://www.assembled.com/) | Full-time

Assembled is rebuilding how customer support teams operate. We’re building a
platform that manages shifts, automates schedule changes, and routes realtime
information for customer support teams. Our customers include fast growing
tech companies like Stripe, Casper, GoFundMe, and many more. We’re a small
company looking for foundational members of our team who will be super
customer-centric and excited to take on lots of responsibility.

We work in project-based units of work. Some recent examples include:

\- Generating optimal weekly shifts using Monte Carlo tree search \-
Dogfooding our API to implement flexible CSV exports \- Integrating Intercom
as a new data source \- Creating a spreadsheet-like calendar experience for
large teams

If this sounds exciting, send us a note with your resume to
recruiting@assembled.com.

------
dweekly
Medcorder - Redwood City, CA - onsite - full time - Android Development Lead -
[https://medcorder.com/](https://medcorder.com/) \- on-site preferred (but we
try to minimize commute wastage with lots of WFH)

Medcorder is helping empower patients and their families by recording the
conversation with their doctor and automatically transcribing the meeting and
immediately sharing it with friends and family. We believe this is a
meaningful first step in bridging informal and formal health care teams and
making sure we can put the right information about a patient in the right
hands at the right time.

We just closed our $2.5m seed round led by Future Ventures and are still
literally working out of my garage in Silicon Valley, so if you ever wanted to
get in on the ground floor of a Valley startup working to help people
understand their health, this is it!

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/google-vet-david-weekly-
laun...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/google-vet-david-weekly-launches-
medcorder-app-to-record-doctor-notes.html)

If you've shipped consumer Android apps and can lead a team in building
smooth, reliable, well-tested mobile applications from the ground up, I'd like
to talk to you. Java, Kotlin, React Native, whatever you see fit - we will be
looking to you to set technical direction for Android development.

This is my third startup and I've spent significant time at larger companies
like Google and Facebook so while there's a good chance we will fail (hey it's
a startup), you'll be treated fairly and respectfully and will have kind,
smart, and accomplished coworkers. We also have family so understand how to
work hard while being present parents and we value that. This is going to be
more of a marathon than a sprint.

David at medcorder daht com

------
fiqteam
FortressIQ | Full Stack, DevOps, Front-end & Back-end Engineers; Data
Scientists | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

We're building a data platform to help Fortune 500 companies get the most out
of their automation and AI initiatives, and hiring several engineering and
data science positions, each of which come with a full time salary, great
benefits, and a strong equity stake.

We've been called one of SF's most exciting startups and one of the enterprise
tech companies to watch in 2019. Learn more about us at:
[https://www.fortressiq.com/](https://www.fortressiq.com/)

View all roles:
[https://www.fortressiq.com/about/#careers](https://www.fortressiq.com/about/#careers)

All positions are full-time in downtown San Francisco, where our office is
just off the Montgomery Street BART stop, near Union Square. Drop us a line at
careers@fortressiq.com.

------
ajiang
Soda Labs | Founding Backend Engineer | Los Angeles & Taipei | REMOTE | Full
Time

Soda Labs is a hardware-as-a-service venture builder, founded by YC & Google
alumni, venture backed by top VCs and the largest OEM in the world. We create
(and own) companies from scratch, focused on connected hardware with SaaS
revenue profiles. We have an exclusive relationship with Foxconn, the world's
largest OEM, as both as an investor and strategic partner. Our vision is to be
AWS for HaaS, making it simple and inexpensive to prototype, test, and launch
HaaS companies at scale.

We're seeking a founding backend engineer in LA (or entirely remote, with
occasional visits to Taipei). You'd be owning the entire backend architecture
for managing a global network of IoT / Hardware-as-a-Service devices. You'd
also be instrumental in helping us create new companies from launch to scale.

\--

Email me at andrew at sodalabs.co and include "HN" in the post

------
SarahAnne03
Confluent | IT Systems Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite

Confluent was founded in 2014 by Jay Kreps, Neha Narkhede and Jun Rao, the
original creators of Apache Kafka®. The company is now a little over 4 years
old.

The IT Systems Engineer is a new position on the team at Confluent. This is a
great opportunity to add immediate value and build something (nearly from
scratch) over time.

The right person will have 5-7 years of progressively increasing
responsibilities in a DevOps role with an emphasis on providing responsive,
high quality DevOps Support, creating IT automation tools, performing audits
as required for compliance initiatives, and managing access to engineering
resources in the cloud and on-prem.

Apply Here: [https://jobs.lever.co/confluent/6e86a564-de91-47ff-
ae49-bc9f...](https://jobs.lever.co/confluent/6e86a564-de91-47ff-
ae49-bc9f72072eff)

Looking forward to hearing from you! Sarah sarah.arcoleo@confluent.io

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | San Francisco |
[https://junipersquare.com/careers](https://junipersquare.com/careers) | Full-
time | Onsite At Juniper Square, we’re transforming the commercial real estate
investment industry—one of the oldest, largest, and most inaccessible
investment industries.

We believe we can change the industry for the better through software, and
we’re seeking passionate, talented, and service-oriented people to join our
team.

We raised a series B backed by Ribbit Capital in December, and we're growing
fast. The founders have strong track records, the product team has deep domain
knowledge, and the engineers... well, we're nice people, anyway.

Here's the Senior Engineer req, but we've got others too:
[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=985943](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers?gh_jid=985943)

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/) At 98point6 we are
reimagining the future of primary care through in-app messaging and by pairing
physician experience with AI and automation. We've recently raised a $50m
Series-C and launched in all 50 US states plus D.C.

We're moving quickly in the digital health space and hiring for numerous
positions. Open engineering roles include:

\- Software Engineer, Data Engineering

\- Mobile Software Engineer - iOS/Android

\- Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- DevOps Manager

\- Security Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

If you're interested please email us careers [AT] 98point6.com or apply
directly at our careers page:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com)

We’re a Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it.

We're looking for experienced, excited (and exciting!) engineers, data
scientists, and data engineers at all levels (yes all levels of whatever they
mean!) to help us build an amazing team while creating awesome software for an
immensely underserved market on the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
royalharsh95
BrowserStack | Mumbai, Dublin | Full-Time | Onsite

BrowserStack’s mission is to make developers’ lives easier. Our cloud-based
automated testing platform eliminates testing’s biggest pain points, helping
you deliver bug-free websites and mobile applications, fast. Now you can focus
on what matters most: delivering awesome experiences to end users.

With our combination of more than 2,000 real mobile devices, browsers and
operating systems, you can be confident in your product working everywhere.
Today, more than 25,000 global customers in every sector rely on us as the
world’s most reliable web and mobile browser testing platform.

We're hiring for all types of roles! Check out the roles here:
[https://www.browserstack.com/careers](https://www.browserstack.com/careers)

I work in the Data Engineering and Analytics team. Feel free to reach out to
me for referrals: harsh.v@browserstack.com

------
peppage
Carnegie Hall (carnegiehall.org) | NYC | Front End Developer | Full-time |
Onsite

Carnegie Hall's mission is to present extraordinary music and musicians on the
three stages of this legendary hall!

The Web Development team is looking for a front end dev with skills in front
end coding and UI/UX designs. You'll work on a team with two backend
developers to write Sitecore modules that can make our ticket buying
experience awesome. The ideal candidate will take ownership of Carnegie Hall’s
frontend and be able to take a project from inception to release.

We currently use SCSS, Vue.js, C# (Razor templates).

View the job description here: [https://www.carnegiehall.org/About/Contact-
Us/Careers/Front-...](https://www.carnegiehall.org/About/Contact-
Us/Careers/Front-End-Developer)

If you have any questions please reach out mpeppler {at} carnegiehall {dot}
org. Thanks!

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE Sourcegraph is on a mission to make it
so everyone, in every community, in every country, and in every industry can
create products using the best technology. The innovations of the future will
all rely on software and we want to bring the future sooner by building the
best tools that help developers answer questions about their code.

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp use Sourcegraph every day.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)

[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
ryanatallah
Tableau | Senior Backend, Infrastructure & Cloud Operations Engineer | Palo
Alto, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Would you like to work on one of the most disruptive products in the Business
Intelligence industry? Tableau revolutionized self-service data visualization
by replacing paper reports with dynamic, interactive data visualizations to
help people see and understand data. Help start a new revolution as an
Infrastructure & Cloud Operations Engineer on the Natural Language Processing
team, leveraging cutting edge technologies to enable analytical capabilities
powered by natural language.

Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-
Alto...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Palo-Alto-
CA/Senior-Infrastructure-Engineer--Development_D56693)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Senior Software Engineer | Oakland, CA (full-time) and
Anywhere in the world (contract)

Our mission is to bring trust, transparency, and ease to one of life's most
stressful experiences - moving. We're helping drive a better consumer
experience and our SaaS product helps these companies run their business. The
problems we solve for this industry are the same faced by many service
businesses, so the opportunity is big.

Just this past year, more than 11K moves were booked and managed through our
platform. We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new!

Our stack is Rails, React (Redux), React Native, and Postgres.

What you'll get at Oncue:

\- The opportunity to join a small but highly nimble engineering team.

\- A competitive salary and meaningful equity in a company that is rapidly
signing up paying customers.

\- Work with experienced Sales and Product leaders at an early stage startup
that has a proven business model.

\- A diverse and inclusive team. 60% of our leadership team is female. We also
strongly believe in promoting internally to leadership roles.

Some core values and benefits:

\- As an engineer, you will be working on projects that not only impact small
businesses but also end consumers like yourself. You will be building not just
to help businesses grow but also materially impact consumer experience.

\- We provide a high degree of autonomy and ownership over projects. This is
not just lip service. We are there to help each other, but trust in your drive
and initiative to take projects to successful completion.

\- All of us work from home on Fridays!

We are looking for a full-time senior engineer in Oakland, and 1-2 remote
part/full-time contract engineers in other parts of the world.

If this sounds interesting, reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co

-Vineet, Co-founder

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 400 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Ahrefs, Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of Croatia)

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
exien
BPI Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Onsite |
[https://www.bpi-software.com](https://www.bpi-software.com) We are a growing
company that is making health care more affordable and available to everyone.
Our purpose is to aggregate, parse and provide reporting on medical policy
data in order to reduce costs and increase coverage for patients. Job Posting:
[https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Senior-PHP-
Developer-...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/BPI-Inc/jobs/Senior-PHP-
Developer-78b05bf37c3dad1d) Tech Stack: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Postgres,
AWS. If you’re interested in learning more, please contact hr@bpi-
software.com.

------
cylix
Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | Backend/Infrastructure Software
Engineer

Whova is creating a new team in charge of developing its distributed
development and production infrastructure to support our continuous growth.

We are looking for a talented software engineer interested in pushing our
infrastructure to the next level, as well as working on our mobile backend.
The position is basically a mix of SRE and backend development.

That's a brand new team, so that's a great opportunity for career advancement,
learning and solving unique challenges.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on: [https://whova.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Online Software Engineering Teacher | Indian Timezone |
REMOTE | Full Time | INR 35 lac |
[https://mclarencollege.in](https://mclarencollege.in)

I'm developing a live online course to teach software engineering to people in
India. I'm looking for a software engineer with excellent knowledge of Java
who is interested in teaching live classes of students online. Would be useful
to also have some experience with any of these technologies: Flutter,
Firebase, Android, SQL, Git, Python, Vue, Typescript. Excellent spoken and
written English is essential. Position is remote and available worldwide but
you will need to work between 8:30am-5pm IST. Contact me at
mark.mclaren@mclarencollege.in

------
niallwingham
Boosted.ai | Toronto, NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE | Full-Stack Engineer

We are a start-up making machine learning and portfolio analysis software for
hedge funds, banks, and other financial institutions. We are a small
company—nine people and two years old—but we have completed a seed round, are
well capitalized, and have paying customers. Our team includes general
software engineers, specialized ML practitioners, and finance & sales
professionals.

We are currently hiring for all seniority levels within our software
engineering team. Our backend is mostly python, some java; our frontend is
react; our data stores are mostly postgres and solr, some oracle. (That is
just FYI, experience in any particular language or framework is not
necessary.)

Please email phil@boosted.ai to apply.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Sr. PM, Rails and React engineers | Full Time | DC, SF |
On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 675
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

For engineering, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres)
and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our
current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking
for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own the process
from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

For product, we're looking for someone who is particularly detail-oriented and
wants to be THE expert in every aspect of the product, to drive innovation and
execute product initiatives across the company, working closely with the
founders and engineering team. We want someone who will take ownership over
the ideation, technical development, launch, and measurement of success.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
0x174
ReadCoor | Hardware Software Engineer and Pipeline Software Engineer |
Cambridge, MA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.readcoor.com](https://www.readcoor.com)

ReadCoor is a company developing a platform for DNA sequencing in 3D tissue.
We are a multidisciplinary team of biologists, chemists, hardware and software
engineers building this technology to assist in the next leap of biological
research and discovery.

Why 3D Spatial Sequencing?

Current state of the art DNA sequencing will tell you what raw "source code"
you have. Various RNA sequencing technologies and recent single cell
techniques will give you "runtime configuration" information. These techniques
will tell you what molecules are present in a tissue, but they do not tell you
where the molecules are located.

Our sequencing technology maps their location in exquisite detail. We can, for
example tell you not just that a virus’s DNA was found in a sample, but also
allow you to view the intact tissue and see which individual cells were
infected. We apply this technology to all areas of biomedical research
including infectious disease, neuroscience, and cancer biology.

Pipeline Software Engineer

Our backend pipeline engineering role is responsible for building and scaling
out our ingestion and processing pipeline.

This pipeline uses a lot of python (numpy, scipy, skimage, pandas, dask, zarr
to name a few libraries) to process individual tissue samples which range in
size from 1-5 TB of images (and growing).

Hardware Software Engineer

Our Hardware Software Engineer is responsible for writing code that enables
our automated sequencing platform.

To accomplish this we use python, C++, and JS to control a complex mutli-axis
imaging platform with integrated high-precision fluidics.

If interested, please visit [https://www.readcoor.com/job-
openings](https://www.readcoor.com/job-openings) to see the Pipeline and
Hardware positions.

~~~
avip
I really wanted to apply, but the process was very annoying. It seems
redundant to re-type all the information so clearly mentioned in my cv into
various forms.

~~~
0x174
I'm sorry to hear that. If you (or any other interested parties) would prefer,
you can email them to info@readcoor.com instead.

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | New York, NY (25% on-site with
clients and 75% remote) | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work will
consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. To do
this, you’ll be working at every stage of patient care from the exam room to
back-end analytics. Some examples of what your weeks may look like: creating
an emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders, or building a secure messaging platform for client and doctor
communications.

You'll be working directly with our clients (the veterinarians and staff)
using Vetspire, and talking with them almost every day to better understand
their needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling
role to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. As such, this is more than just an engineering
role, as, although you can code and develop remotely, you'll be expected to go
into the hospitals every now and then to talk with the users directly,
understand their needs, design solutions with them, and iterate on the
results.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
dcwilson
Strava | Denver, CO and San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Strava is now looking for Web Engineers, Android Engineers, and Security
Engineers to join both our DENVER & SF locations to work onsite out of either
office. We are looking for Engineers with 5+ years of experience in Scala,
Ruby and/or JS/React.

If you're not familiar with us, we are the app that aims to be the home of
people's active lives. We're based in San Francisco and we opened a Product
Engineering focused office in Denver at the beginning of 2018.

If interested - please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.strava.com/careers](https://www.strava.com/careers). We look
forward to hearing from you!

------
nakmachine
PayJoy | Android, Infrastructure, Test, and Full Stack Engineers | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | $100k-$150k + equity | www.payjoy.com

PayJoy brings smartphone technology to customers who otherwise could not
afford it. Our smartphone lock, data science, and world-class platform give
access to credit to consumers for whom it was before inaccessible. Our goal is
to help the next billion people worldwide gain access to credit, first via
high end smartphones.

If you're interested in joining a rapidly growing startup with a social
mission, apply at:
[https://www.payjoy.com/careers/](https://www.payjoy.com/careers/) or send me
an email yunfan@payjoy.com.

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7e228c81?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Dev Ops Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a9203b93-9fd2-42ca-8f17-16cba4d9fa20?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Quality Automation Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/2e04923d-dd27-474f-8415-8da86561e9c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Data Science Internship: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/ddcdbffd-
cf1e-4c71-b1bc-db5cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/ddcdbffd-
cf1e-4c71-b1bc-db5cc8b195ff?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com) We build smart payments hardware and
software to enable a global open commerce platform. We're trying to bring the
same kind of superpowers to merchants that the iPhone did to consumers. We've
raised over $130M (including $100M from Alipay) and are growing fast after
launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
priyeta_
Zagat + The Infatuation | New York, NY | Product Engineers | On-site | Full-
Time

The Infatuation is a restaurant discovery platform and our goal is simple: to
bring you the most honest and trustworthy opinions on where to eat in every
situation. We're in the process of building a new Zagat after acquiring it
from Google last year, with a focus on user generated content and are looking
for senior engineers to form the backbone of our organization.

Our tech stack revolves around React, Vue, gRPC, Go and Kubernetes.

To apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theinfatuation/jobs/4129950002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theinfatuation/jobs/4129950002)

------
kod
LKQD | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Austin, TX 78704 or
Foothill Ranch, CA 92610

LKQD is a video advertising platform that handles hundreds of billions of
events daily. We're a small division, fewer than 40 people, in a large public
company (Nexstar Media Group, NASDAQ: NXST).

You'd be working with me on the core adserver, written in Scala, with
supporting microservices in Go. The deployment environment is Linux on
Kubernetes.

Need to have:

    
    
      - Clear communication
      - Experience in a language with a decent type system (Scala, Rust, Ocaml, F#)
    

Nice to have:

    
    
      - Ad industry background (OpenRTB, VAST, VPAID)
    

Email me at cody@lkqd.com, I promise to be respectful of your time.

------
oplav
Major League Baseball (MLB) | New York City, San Francisco | Software
Engineering | Full Time

Come build cool baseball related technology! Projects range from building and
deploying tools that help run baseball, APIs for casual games, and services
that reach millions of users.

Tech Stack: Java 8+, Python, React, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS

Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21](https://grnh.se/2ebff7e21)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1](https://grnh.se/45fa6d9f1)

Senior Software Engineer (SF):
[https://grnh.se/0f9db3501](https://grnh.se/0f9db3501)

------
deeptruth
Mythic Markets | Multiple Roles | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | ONSITE
| [https://www.mythicmarkets.com](https://www.mythicmarkets.com)

Mythic Markets is the platform to buy, sell, and trade fractional shares in
alternative assets with enormous fandoms. Starting with pop culture
collectibles, we're securitizing rare and appreciating assets like vintage
comic books and collectible card games, allowing anybody to invest in
nostalgia.

* Backend Engineer - PHP, Python, Javascript, AWS

* Engineering Manager - looking for someone technical to help lead and mentor a team of engineers to deliver quality software.

If interested, please reach out to: tony {at} mythicmarkets.com

------
omarish
Coinbase | Software Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

Our first step on that journey is making digital currency accessible and
approachable for everyone. Two principles guide our efforts. First, be the
most trusted company in our domain. Second, create user-focused products that
are easier and more delightful to use.

All openings here: [http://coinbase.com/careers](http://coinbase.com/careers)

Reach out to me directly and I'll put you in touch with the right person.
omar.bohsali+hn@coinbase.com

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Director of ML, Leadership & IC roles for Scala & Elixir Engineers |
San Francisco, Beijing | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making studio produced TV shows and movies available for streaming
everywhere and to everyone, 100% free. Some of our studio partners include
Warner, Lionsgate, MGM and Paramount.

Why work here:

* Learning is a huge part of our culture. We frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills. * We love OSS, both using & contributing back. We sponsor a few widely used projects as well. * Strong engineering culture and a focus on data driven decision making. * Tubi has a solid business model that generates healthy revenue and does not rely on VC to keep the light on.

Common Requirements:

* Based in SF Bay Area or Beijing or willing to relocate. For SF, existing US work authorization, H1B, O1, GC, etc * At the moment, we are only hiring for Senior roles, at least 4-5 years of industry experience as a Software Engineer

Some of the positions we have open:

\- Tech Lead Platform Engineer (Scala): Lead the team and use Scala & Akka to
build reactive, large scale systems that serve ML models, power
recommendations, AdTech, etc.
[https://grnh.se/5905b1721](https://grnh.se/5905b1721)

\- Tech Lead Platform Engineer (Elixir): Lead the team and use Elixir to power
our entire API layer, content management and large scale video processing.
[https://grnh.se/db7e29e41](https://grnh.se/db7e29e41)

\- Director of Machine Learning: ML is core at Tubi, and a true competitive
edge. From logistic regression, to MAB, to NN, there is a huge variety of
problems beyond recsys waiting to be solved
[https://grnh.se/88341be71](https://grnh.se/88341be71)

Lots of other roles open as well, see
[https://tubitv.com/static/careers](https://tubitv.com/static/careers)

------
brryant
Webflow (YC S13) | Remote (HQ in San Francisco) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com)

Webflow empowers designers and developers to create powerful, stunning
websites — entirely visually. With the world's first customizable visual CMS,
integrated with a designer that writes HTML and CSS for you, you can host
sites or export prototypes on Webflow. Our mission is to democratize the
development of software by providing visual abstractions over complex
technology and logic.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/webflow](https://www.keyvalues.com/webflow)

We're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652507&gh_src=2cf0acd31](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652507&gh_src=2cf0acd31)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1651124&gh_src=2cf0acd31](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1651124&gh_src=2cf0acd31)

\- Product Manager:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1650875&gh_src=2cf0acd31](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1650875&gh_src=2cf0acd31)

\- Growth Product Manager:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652438&gh_src=2cf0acd31](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652438&gh_src=2cf0acd31)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652006&gh_src=2cf0acd31](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1652006&gh_src=2cf0acd31)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1662377](https://webflow.com/about?gh_jid=1662377)

Tech Stack: Node.js, React.js, Redis / Mongo, AWS, Kubernates / Terraform /
Docker

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
ammmir
Private Business Network | Go Engineer | Anywhere, REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://privatebusiness.network](https://privatebusiness.network) |
$120K-$150K USD

Private Business Network (brought to you by the makers of the PIA VPN service)
is building a next-generation cyber security solution for SMBs that want the
ease-of-use of a consumer VPN (On/Off), but need centralized management,
powerful web filtering, and end-to-end encrypted audit logging.

We are growing the team and adding a Golang engineer to work on our custom VPN
framework for the server and cross-platform clients. This is an exciting
opportunity to be a part of a new B2B SaaS offering and to directly influence
the product. The work is challenging, but fun for the right candidate: cross-
platform apps, user management, SSO, billing, end-to-end secrets/key
management, device management, application delivery, to name a few!

Our infrastructure is managed with Packer, Terraform, and Docker and we use
both AWS and bare metal hosting providers. We're strong believers in a "less
is more" philosophy and still use Makefiles and shell scripts with a sprinkle
of Python in our build process.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Cross-platform (native or hybrid) app development experience (macOS, Windows, Linux)
        * Familiar with network protocol design, C10K problem, and Go garbage collector highly desired
        * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography, AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.)
        * Experience containerizing applications using Docker (e.g., Kubernetes concepts desired!)
        * Familiarity with Curve25519, ECDH, secret sharing, WireGuard, osquery, MDM, etc. are a huge plus!
    

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@privatebusiness.network with "Private Business Network
Application" in the subject line and include your current resume, links to
shipping apps or code you are most proud of. Thanks for looking!

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Researcher + Machine
Learning Engineer + Product Manager | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for software engineers, machine learning engineers, developer
evanglist, and growth product manager. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send
us a note at flywithus@kite.com.

------
AlexMuir
Manchester, UK | Boxmove and Others | Rails/React Full Stack Developer |
REMOTE | Full or Part Time.

We run a few different businesses, and we need a remote full-stack developer
to work in-house on various upcoming projects. It's varied work - there's a
lot of different things to work on. Think of it as a Developer in Residence
role.

Industries: Logistics, eCommerce, Publishing, Advertising.

Stack: Mostly Rails/React/Postgres. We've got some legacy Wordpress stuff that
needs an occasional poke. Open to moving to Elixir for greenfield stuff.

Role: Getting stuff built. Full-stack developer with the ability to set up
servers and explore new tech as needed.

To give an example of a first project (which I'll also post on Seeking
Freelancer because it needs doing ASAP).

We need an eCommerce platform for small chains of brick-and-mortar shops
(1-20) to list and sell their stock online. Mainly we are talking furniture,
books, CDs and DVDs (... yes, CDs and DVDs). Challenges you'll tackle:

\- Set up a white-label storefront for our individual clients.

\- Set up an own-brand platform that searches across all our clients.

\- Taking barcodes / ISBNs and fetching article information from online
sources.

\- Click-and-collect reservation system with notifications to the shops

\- iPad-based interface for shops to list and manage stock.

Other businesses we run: [https://boxmove.com](https://boxmove.com),
[https://www.howacarworks.com](https://www.howacarworks.com),
[https://www.thebigspace.co.uk](https://www.thebigspace.co.uk), a lot of
mobile games sites.

We're flexible and you'll have a lot of freedom to get stuff built and
shipped. It's an ideal role for someone who would like to do their own startup
but wants get a breadth of skills before striking out in a couple of years.

Compensation: £40k - £55k+

Send me an example of something you've built.

me@alexmuir.com

------
peteratt
Stride | Android Engineer (all levels) | San Francisco, CA

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are. On the
engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Kotlin, Postgres, Akka and some
cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park, but we
also support and nurture remote workers. We offer fantastic benefits (after
all, it's our product!) and you'll be surrounded by the most driven, smart
people I know. We have a supportive, productive culture that's respectful of
your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

~~~
pra123
Do you guys allow remote outside US for this position?

------
nullfocus
Policygenius | Multiple positions | Flatiron New York, NY | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [https://www.policygenius.com](https://www.policygenius.com)

Policygenius is a NYC-based tech startup that makes it easy to compare and buy
insurance online. Since 2014, we’ve raised over $52 million of venture
capital, established ourselves as a pioneer in Insurtech and helped more than
4.5 million people get vital coverage for their families.

We're rapidly growing and looking for people with grit, great attitudes and
creative problem-solving skills to join our powerhouse team. Come see why we
were voted one of INC's best workplaces of 2018!

Our tech stack: React, Rails, GraphQL, Go, gRPC, Google Cloud hosted, Docker /
Kubernetes, full test automation / CI / CD Our culture: We are a strong
product-driven shop, with deep collaboration between Product, UX, and
Engineering.

Hiring for the following roles:

Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544126](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544126)

Data Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544131](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1544131)

Senior Staff Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195)

Staff Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193)

Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1641227](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1641227)

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parsers, interpreters, virtual
machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
sabalaba
Lambda | System Software Engineer - GPU Cloud | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) |
Onsite | Full Time We're looking for a system software engineer who wants to
build a deep learning GPU cloud management system. You will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
alishasthomas
Lyric Hospitality|Director of Product Management|San Francisco, CA|ONSITE|VISA

At Lyric™ we design spaces and technology to empower a more creative and
connected world. As the leading tech and data-powered real estate and
lifestyle hospitality company, we’re reimagining the future of living for the
modern business traveler. Our premium and purposeful Creative Suites™ – set
within inspired buildings in the most exciting neighborhoods in the country –
combine the productivity of a workspace, the inspiration of an artistic
studio, and the amenities of a luxury hotel. Whether you stay one or 200
nights, we’re building a network of living spaces that make you feel at home
everywhere. Our focus is on flexibility, purpose and community to help you
unlock possible.

Sitting at the nexus of Product Management,Engineering, Revenue Management,
Data Science and Finance, this Director of Product Management will be
responsible for managing the teams that define, build, iterate on and
continuously improve the tools and products needed to achieve financial
success for the company, including our customer-facing dynamic pricing SaaS
offering called Wheelhouse. The ultimate goal is to create a multi-billion
dollar profit-generating business as well as the platform that empowers the
entire industry.

Apply here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric/jobs/1592694?t=bd99e15e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric/jobs/1592694?t=bd99e15e1)

------
jgyllen
Peek | Backend Engineer, Principal Platform Engineer, Sr iOS Engineer, Web
Team Lead | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE & VISA (transfer+treaty) | Full-
time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in San Francisco and Seattle. We're well-
funded and are growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here: > Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b048c8491](https://grnh.se/b048c8491) > Principal Platform
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/bc186d791](https://grnh.se/bc186d791) > Senior iOS
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5cb706351](https://grnh.se/5cb706351) > Web Team
Lead: [https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1](https://grnh.se/25c80e8b1)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance

About us: Teads was created in 2011 in the south of France in Montpellier. We
were the first to offer OutStream Video Advertising formats, allowing you to
keep the Web free AND enjoyable for everyone. We have united and empowered the
best publishers in the world and distribute ads to over 1.4Bn people every
month within professionally-produced content.

Our engineering team brings together more than a hundred talented individuals
(feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning challenges as
well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted on AWS (3
regions, 1500 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.tv](https://engineering.teads.tv) and our job
offers [https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers) Have a great
day :)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Lead Software Engineers, QA Engineers,
Signals Experts | MD, VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite [http://www.ctic-
inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology a 50 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work with
locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA is looking for software and QA engineers
with interest in SDR’s, networking, and visualization. We’re primarily a JVM
shop integrating sensors and equipment into a 3D GIS tool for RF modeling and
analysis that runs on Android, Web, and Desktop. We’re pushing hard for
government open source! I’ve worked everything from CRDT’s to OpenGL shaders
to even sewing sensors into a vest. Lots of opportunities to learn including
graduate education to self-directed training. We're looking for people that
are passionate about RF and GIS and want to work in small teams. Schedules are
flexible and we rely on tools to work asynchronously.

Quick vid to get a feel for what myself and other employees think:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk)

We won't whiteboard you. Check out the open sites below and apply closest to
you:
[https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll](https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll)

------
faithlifedevs
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
alicetech
Compensation: $150 - $190K base; 0.1% - 0.5% equity (commensurate with
experience) Location: Menlo Park (1 minute walk from Menlo Park Caltrain); If
you live outside of the San Francisco Bay area, telecommuting / remote work is
OK. Or if you prefer, we'll relocate you to the San Francisco Bay area. ALICE
Technologies is the world’s first artificial intelligence platform that
understands construction.

DUTIES: Work closely with customers and engineers to have an outsized impact
on our product Code across all levels of our stack to bring our breakthrough
technology to market Architect and implement new product features using
TypeScript, and React/Redux Reinforce our current feature-set and code base
with enterprise-grade stability, scalability, and usability Develop technical
assessments for interviews and attend recruiting events requiring engineering
insight Provide on-call technical assistance to ensure the health of our
product

QUALIFICATIONS: BS, MS or PhD in computer science or related field 5+ years of
software engineering experience 3+ years of JavaScript experience, TypeScript,
and React/Redux 2+ years of experience working with algorithm-heavy products &
code (e.g., business logic implementation, performance optimization, etc)
Experience with SaaS web applications Experience with webpack or other
frontend build systems Familiarity with SQL / NoSQL databases, networking
(e.g. common protocols, such as HTTP and IP, as well as routing fundamentals)
Seniority Level Mid-Senior level

------
ncordon22
Pluralsight | South Jordan, Utah| Boston, Cambridge, Massachusetts: (Onsite)
Machine learning, Data science, Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineers
(Node.js,C#,.NET, Python, Javascript, React.Js, Tensorflow, Redux.Js),
Software Platform Engineer, Senior IOS Engineer, Senior Security Engineer |
Remote: Systems Engineer, Principal Product Manager, Salesforce Engineers.

We’re Hiring! Pluralsight empowers businesses everywhere to build adaptable
teams, speed up release cycles, and become scalable, reliable and secure. We
help companies narrow their employee's skill gaps by providing them with the
necessary training to increase their tech skills.

We come to work every day knowing we’re helping our customers build the skills
that power innovation. And even better? We don’t let fear, egos or drama
distract us from our mission to democratize technology skills.

We have the autonomy to do our jobs, transparency to eliminate office politics
and we trust each other to do the right thing. Our teams thrive in an
environment with creativity around every corner, challenges that keep us on
our toes and peers who inspire us to be the best.

Together, we bring different viewpoints, backgrounds and experiences, and
united by our mission—we are one. We can’t wait to meet you.

Apply here: pluralsight.com/careers Read more about Pluralsight culture:
[https://plrsig.ht/2Gb1bYD](https://plrsig.ht/2Gb1bYD)

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | iOS Engineer & Android Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE (USA only) |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com) Fleetio is a modern
software platform that helps thousands of organizations around the world
manage a fleet of vehicles.

Our engineering team is made up of 9 mid to senior-level developers who love
their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit team that's used to moving fast
and taking on responsibility. That said, we have lives outside of work, and we
know you do too. We are a family-friendly company (all 53 of us) that is still
young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but old enough (est. 2012)
to be a stable and healthy place to work.

iOS Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/930B3B4AF9](https://www.workable.com/j/930B3B4AF9)
Android Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/9770DAC4CD](https://www.workable.com/j/9770DAC4CD)

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, 401K w/match, strong remote working culture (30% of our
employees work remote), professional development budget, etc.

If you’re passionate about crafting quality code and building beautiful iOS or
Android applications used by tens of thousands of customers, we would love to
hear from you! Apply today!

~~~
DrewSommer
Hello, I am Drew Sommer and would be thrilled to work for Fleetio. I have a
Masters Degree and 8+ years experience as a mechanical design engineer, and
several Nanodegrees from Udacity in Android development. I have chosen to
switch careers for a faster paced environment that allows remote work,
learning, and exciting growth. I love that your company is forward-thinking
and offers work-life balance as it aligns with my core values. I believe in
making the world a better place, strong work ethic, and helping other people.

I would really like to become a part of your team. Please let me know what
skills I should focus on to get a remote position with your company? I don't
mind starting at an entry level position and am eager to prove myself as a
talented, worthy, and reliable asset. I am very driven, detail oriented, and
self sufficient. I organize my time, learn fast, and acquire additional skills
as needed. I do well working with teams, under different management styles,
and have experience mentoring others.

My currents skills are: Android, Java, Gradle, Firebase, Python, SQL.

I sincerely hope there is an opportunity in your organization for a developer
with talent, drive, and passion.

Thank you for your time,

Drew [https://github.com/apsommer](https://github.com/apsommer)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/apsommer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/apsommer/)
drew@sommerengineering.com

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Software Engineering, SRE, & Product | Remote and Onsite |
Atlanta, GA

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web. We’re
accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that allows
developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high definition
analytics from their sites, then make those analytics available through a
powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session playback, and machine learning
insights.

Capturing and processing data at this level of completeness is no mean task.
Challenges range from developing highly performant JS that hooks into the
browser at its lowest levels on our Recording & Replay team, to building the
backend that scales to ingest and provide analysis of all that data on our
Search & Insights team. And the scale that FullStory runs at means that there
are lots of interesting problems and opportunities for high-leverage
contribution.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

Email me for more info: dk@fullstory.com , or check out our jobs page:
[https://fullstory.com/careers](https://fullstory.com/careers)

------
blatherard
The Orchard | Software Engineers; DevOps Engineers; QA Automation Engineers |
NYC or London | Onsite |
[https://www.theorchard.com/about/careers/](https://www.theorchard.com/about/careers/)

Hi, I'm an Engineering Director at The Orchard. We're hiring for lots of
engineering-related roles in NYC and London, including on my team (which is
responsible for digital distribution of music). We're one of the premier
distribution companies, preferred partners of both Spotify and Apple (at least
last I checked, the only digital distributor with this distinction). We do a
lot with Python, React and a lot with AWS, plus a number of other interesting
tech, in a nicely laid-back environment.

Here's a blurb I cribbed from a job listing about what the company does: "The
Orchard is a leading music distribution company distributing music from
artists such as Ozuna, Jorja Smith, Run The Jewels and Kelsea Ballerini. With
cutting edge operations and an unparalleled global team, The Orchard partners
with companies of all sizes to make their music available across hundreds of
digital outlets and physical retailers around the world. At The Orchard, the
focus is to provide a comfortable, social and engaging environment to
encourage productivity and creativity."

Drop me a line at pinfieldharm@theorchard.com if you'd like to learn more or
just chat.

------
mrjogo
Carbon Robotics ([https://carbon.ai/](https://carbon.ai/)) | Lead Software
Engineer, Lead Computer Vision Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Guadalajara,
Mexico | Onsite

Carbon Robotics is building an easy-to-use, low-cost robotic arm for the
manufacturing industry. There's still a huge number of manufacturing tasks
that could be automated by robots, but are not. The biggest barriers to
adoption are the cost of the robots and how hard it is to set them up or
change what they are doing. We're tackling these problems by taking a
customer-first approach to building a robot that is more intelligent and user-
friendly.

If you've ever wanted the code you write to move things in the real world,
we're the company for you. We're looking for a Lead Software Engineer to help
build the application side of the robot, and a Lead Computer Vision Engineer
to develop the robot's understanding of the world.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/carbonai/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/carbonai/view/P_AAAAAAEAAJLJeJV35y-1fv)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/carbonai/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/carbonai/view/P_AAAAAAEAAJLAAzHwq39gmM)

------
humanhunt
MakerSights | Lead: Data Science + Senior: Fullstack, Frontend, and Backend
Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE

\- MakerSights uses real consumer input to enable world-class brands to decide
what products they manufacture and sell. \- We're a _profitable_ , 28-person
startup, based in SF's beautiful Jackson Square and we're going to double
headcount and revenue this year. \- Daily we work with the most exciting
client-brands in the world and help them save millions of dollars, including:
Nike, Lululemon, Oakley, Madewell, Luxottica, Levi and more!

We are the product decision platform for retail, bridging the gap between what
brands think consumers want and what consumers purchase. Aligned with the
retail calendar, MakerSights’ AI-driven technology partners with product
teams, informing and de-risking decision-making – across early-stage
concepting, line planning, and go-to-market – before resources are committed.

Data Science: [https://grnh.se/334cd2772](https://grnh.se/334cd2772)
Fullstack: [https://grnh.se/55971d322](https://grnh.se/55971d322) Backend:
[https://grnh.se/7d2c45c42](https://grnh.se/7d2c45c42) Frontend:
[https://grnh.se/40bd7c3e2](https://grnh.se/40bd7c3e2)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developer| Philadelphia, USA| ONSITE| VISA|
www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ candidates.

Primary Responsibilities: \- Develop new software and enhance existing systems
in C++ on a linux platform. \- Create tools to process, store and analyze
quote, order and financial data. \- Work closely with our quantitative
research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements of the Candidate include: \- Undergraduate or graduate level
degree in Computer Science or Mathematics. \- C++ programming experience in a
Linux environment. \- Excellent academic record. \- Strong problem solving
skills. \- Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including Perl, Bash
or CSH is a plus. \- Knowledge of relational databases including Sybase, SQL
Server and Oracle is a plus.

To apply directly, please visit:
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | almost all roles and levels (entry level jobs not available til
next year) | SF, LA, Charlotte, London, Leeds | Full Time, On-site |
[https://creditkarma.com/careers](https://creditkarma.com/careers)

Credit Karma is a unicorn (4B+ valuation) personal finance product that
champions financial progress for its members. I’ve been there for almost four
years and seen it grow from startup to powerhouse and it’s been the best job
I’ve ever had. We are hiring in each of our offices for SWEs and leaders and
we’d love to have you. I’m particularly looking for folks who want to join our
team in LA for an as yet unannounced business and in the UK in either Leeds or
London to help us win our second international market. If you are interested
in personal finance, machine learning, scala, react, kotlin, beam, swift,
kafka, typescript, or Google cloud and have a growth mindset; boy do I have an
amazing job for you.

I’m particularly looking for frontend / full stack web engineers in LA and
platform engineers in the UK.

Apply online or email me directly at matt (at) creditkarma (dot) com. I’m one
of our VPs of Engineering and lead international and other emerging verticals
and I’d be jazzed to help you find a great team. I’ll apologize ahead of time
if I don’t respond directly to everyone particularly new grads, the volume on
these posts can be immense...

------
rubiquity
Amazon Web Services (AWS) - AppSync | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE
(US/Canada relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

AWS AppSync is a managed service that enables our customers to build data-
driven applications using nothing but a declarative query language (GraphQL).
AppSync provisions and manages all of the underlying AWS infrastructure so our
customers can focus on their apps. Our customers love how easy we make it to
rapidly iterate and deploy their applications at large scale.

We're looking for people that want to build and operate large scale
distributed systems. You'll be on a team of people with diverse perspectives
that work hard and have fun solving customer problems. You'll find yourself in
a fast paced culture that values written thought and long-term oriented
thinking. We work with a wide variety of tools ranging from Java, Go,
TypeScript, and Python at the code level to the very same tools AWS customers
use.

I'm the hiring manager so please feel free to reach out to me directly with
any questions. My email is rrcb@amazon.com

You can read more about the job here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/821369/](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/821369/)

You can learn more about AWS AppSync here:
[https://aws.amazon.com/appsync/](https://aws.amazon.com/appsync/)

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers, PM's,
Designers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | Onsite

Named one of TIME Magazine's "50 Most Genius Companies of 2018", Cameo is a
marketplace where users can book personalized video shoutouts from their
favorite athletes, influencers, actors, musicians, and celebrities. From Snoop
Dogg to Tony Hawk, Charlie Sheen to Jennifer Love Hewitt and everything in
between - our mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We've doubled in size since October and are scaling
up big time in 2019 with a ton of interesting challenges on the horizon.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Fullstack - LA or Chicago
      * Software Engineer, Frontend - LA or Chicago
      * Software Engineer, Backend - LA or Chicago
      * Senior Software Engineer - LA or Chicago
      * Engineering Manager, LA or Chicago
      * Product Designer
      * Product Manager
    

_Tech Stack:_ We're a heavy React/Redux and Node.js shop with some really
interesting challenges on the React Native end for our mobile component.

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs), or email me directly
at alex@cameo.com to learn more.

------
shpat
Galois | Full Time Research Engineer, Technical Project Lead, Hardware
Engineer, Software Integration Engineer| Portland, OR, Arlington, VA, Dayton,
OH |

Galois is looking for software and hardware engineers, researchers, technical
project leads, and software integration engineers that enjoy working on
challenging problems in computer science. We collaborate with organizations
like NASA, DARPA, and Amazon Web Services to explore blue sky ideas and turn
them into usable technology.

Galois is employee-owned, we have a one-level flat organizational structure,
and we make important decisions as a group. We love to learn and share what we
know, and that’s a big part of how we approach R&D, so we have no hard
requirements for previous experience with similar work.

Some of the things we've worked on in the past: Formal methods, static
analysis, binary analysis, cryptographic algorithms, domain specific
languages, programming languages theory, abstract interpretation, type theory,
formal verification and software correctness, reinforcement learning,
autonomous systems assurance, communication security, cyber-deception for
network defense, DDoS defense, provable hardware security, statistical anomaly
detection for detecting advanced persistent threats.

We think working here is awesome (See
[https://lifeatgalois.com](https://lifeatgalois.com)) To apply:
[https://galois.com/careers/](https://galois.com/careers/)

------
alexhuerta
Farmers Business Network℠ | Backend Engineer | San Carlos, CA | Fulltime,
ONSITE

At Farmers Business Network, we’re democratizing information from thousands of
farmers to help them make better decisions in an opaque market. With the
world’s largest unbiased agricultural dataset, we’ve disrupted the industry
with our products including:

    
    
      * FBN Direct: Our online store for chemical inputs saves our members tens of thousands of dollars by surfacing market data, alternative products, and transparent pricing 
      * Seed Finder: Provides agricultural analytics for better decisions, and economic analytics to keep them from being ripped off 
      * Profit Center: Provides up to date local market data and analysis, saving members time and helping them find better deals
    

We’re upsetting the status quo, and our members and investors (Series D 190
mil) love us for that.

Your Role Agriculture combines complex biological, mechanical, meteorological,
chemical, and economic systems. Our team needs help with:

    
    
      * Building infrastructure to efficiently process, transform, and analyze large amounts of data from these systems 
      * Building services to enable farmers to derive insights and take actions based our unique dataset 
      * Enabling our data science team to perform complex analyses
    

Apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200927)
Or email me a ahuerta@farmersbusinessnetwork.com

------
TLV_J
Transview Logistics, LLC | Software Engineer, DevOps | Boulder, CO | Full-time
| On-site or Remote |
[http://transviewlogistics.com](http://transviewlogistics.com)

At Transview, we build transformative cloud-based ERP and logistics support
platforms designed specifically for metals service centers. This includes
structural steel, alloys and other metals for industry.

Our flagship product is a shipping optimization solution. We plan product
shipments with truck loading constraints, traffic constraints, delivery
constraints and more all in a single optimization solution; which allows us to
find cost savings no other routing platform can. We build solutions that meet
specific industry and customer needs in our flexible and comprehensive routing
engine.

Hiring for:

1) Ruby on Rails - Come build web-based ERP integrations that perform
efficiently and reliably for our clients running multi-million dollar
operations.

2) DevOps - We integrate with a lot of legacy and modern ERP systems. Our
routing engine uses a lot of CPU resources that need to be ready when our
customers need them. Our app servers are utilized by around the clock
warehouses that ship millions of dollars worth of product a day. We want you
to help us succeed!

We offer competitive pay, flexible hours and interesting problems to solve!
Come join our growing team. Please send your resume and any questions to
jobs@transviewlogistics.com.

------
esthercrawford
Squad (YC W18) | Android / iOS Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco | REMOTE
| [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io)

Squad is a new way to communicate with your friends––sharing screens and
chatting live on video together. It’s the next best thing to hanging out IRL.
Our novel approach makes screen time more connective and collaborative for Gen
Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCLc5CY7ZJjtl)

\- iOS:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCKs3Ppxi8xXO)

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping me directly with any
questions at esther@squadapp.io

------
zackbrown
Haiku (YC W18) | Senior Engineer, Generalist | REMOTE (Based in San Francisco,
CA)

Haiku's mission is to "revolutionize software creation by unifying design and
code." We're an early-stage but well funded funded team of 6. Are you #7?

We're seeking a language-agnostic[1] senior developer who shares our passion
for "the holy grail" of unifying design & code. We approach this through a
commercial lens, but have lofty ambitions that require some invention +
innovation. You'll be working on compilers, cross-platform native tech
(Android expertise a huge plus!,) UIs, rendering performance, our server
stack, and everything in between.

We're an adventurous, tight-knit team. We offer excellent comp (with an option
for no-BS significant equity ownership,) medical/dental benefits, and unique
perks like remote-team summits. Last year we all met up in Patagonia.[2]

Reach out to jobs@haikuforteams.com with your resume — we're being very picky
with this hire, but we'd love to chat if you're up to the challenge.

[1] Our stack includes TypeScript + the depths of the `tsc` compiler (e.g. AST
work); Swift + Objective-C; Kotlin + Java; Web/high-performance rendering
work; Typescript + Vue UIs, Typescript/Javascript + React UIs; Go + SQL for
servers.

[2] [https://www.haikuforteams.com/blog/remote-team-
summit](https://www.haikuforteams.com/blog/remote-team-summit)

------
sriharis
nilenso | Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE, REMOTE (India) |
[http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com)

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative. We work on problems that
challenge us, in domains with high impact. And at the moment, we're looking
for non-male applicants to improve gender diversity.

We know that not everyone can or wants to work from our office in Bangalore.
As of 2019, we have two fully remote employees on staff, and plan to hire
more. A more comprehensive list of our company policies are outlined here:
[https://blog.nilenso.com/blog/2017/02/14/nilenso-policies-
by...](https://blog.nilenso.com/blog/2017/02/14/nilenso-policies-by-the-
people-for-the-people/).

Large scale, distributed, low-latency, and high throughput systems generally
catch our interest, although we're often faced with even more interesting
challenges.

We have an affinity to work with functional languages: Clojure, Elixir,
Haskell et.al, although experience in these is not a prerequisite. We write a
fair bit of Ruby, Go, Java, Shell, Purescript, Clojurescript, etc as well.
Right tool for the right job.

You can read more about working at nilenso here:
[https://nilenso.com/careers.html](https://nilenso.com/careers.html). Write to
us (careers@nilenso.com) if you're interested in owning and running nilenso
with us.

------
ThePhysicist
KIProtect | Senior Backend SWE; Internships; Working studentships | Berlin |
ONSITE | Full Time / Part Time | Diverse Team

At KIProtect ([https://kiprotect.com](https://kiprotect.com)) we help
organizations to protect and securely share sensitive data, empowering them to
build new, data-driven business processes in a privacy-preserving way. We have
developed several new approaches to data pseudonymization, anonymization and
PII (personally identifiable information) detection and we keep pushing the
boundary of what's possible.

We are looking for a backend developer familiar with Golang. You should be
passionate about working on privacy-enhancing technologies, agree on our team
values (embracing diversity, mutual respect, excellence and ownership) and be
able to work from our office in Berlin (Charlottenburg) for at least 3 days a
week (we are open to part-time arrangements and partial remote work). Here's
the job description:

We can also offer technical (backend, frontend, algorithm research) and non-
technical (marketing, copywriting, market research) internships and working
studentships. To see details for all open positions, check out our careers
page:

[https://kiprotect.com/company/careers](https://kiprotect.com/company/careers)

If you're interested please ping us directly at careers@kiprotect.com.

\-- p.s. we are not yet able to provide visa or relocation assistance.

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer, Product Designer | San Francisco |
Full-time | ONSITE | [https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker lets cryptocurrency holders connect their wallets and exchanges
and see their portfolio, wallets, and transactions in one place. Users can
also generate their cryptocurrency tax returns with the click of a button. Our
mission is to enable everyone to use cryptocurrency.

CoinTracker is loved by cryptocurrency holders — over 100,000 connected
cryptocurrency wallets & exchanges, over $10B of cryptocurrency transactions
tracked, and over $200M of capital losses claimed. We are already profitable,
generating over $1M in annual revenue and are uniquely positioned to tackle
some of the biggest opportunities in cryptocurrency.

    
    
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital, Juan Benet (Filecoin CEO), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m
      * https://unchainedpodcast.com/why-you-shouldnt-trust-crypto-exchange-reports-for-your-taxes/
    

Job Description: [https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-
software...](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/444855-full-stack-software-
engineer)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include a smart cities platform, Link (such as
LinkNYC), Transit, Connect Communities, and programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript, Python, Go, Scala, Swift, Ansible, AWS
Services, Docker, React, Android, iOS, and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineering, Front End
      * Senior Software Engineer, Client Experience
      * Senior Software Engineer, Transit
      * Technical Manager, Service Desk
      * Tech Lead, AdTech
      * Tech Lead, Ad Products
    

You can also see some of our open roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

If you're generally interested in smart cities or you see a role on the list
that you're interested in, feel free to reach out to me at matt.joseph [ at ]
intersection.com with "Hacker News" in the subject.

------
asood123
Segovia/Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/)

Segovia is payment gateway infrastructure primarily used to move money to
Africa. Customers include charities that want to transfer cash directly to
people in Africa as well as small businesses that maintain workforces across
developed and developing world.

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/)

Taptap Send is remittance app to send money to Africa. We are specifically
working towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-
border payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9%).

Open Roles:

\- Head of Engineering:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jgmw/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jgmw/)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jvp5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jvp5/)

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)
Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates.

Factual is the location data company that the world’s most valuable brands and
technology companies trust to understand and intelligently grow their
businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts build the
best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and transform their
businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on places and people
worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
sambeau
Third Light | Cambridge UK | thirdlight.com | Onsite / Remote (UK, maybe EU)

Third Light makes a media library management and sharing platform that helps
people to manage tag and sort through large collections of media files:
images, videos audio and Documents (including adobe PSDs etc). We're
transitioning from a 'DAM' to a Work-in-progress media sharing platform, from
a Web UI to a full-page javascript app, from a PHP back-end to a Go micro-
service architecture.

We're looking for a Front-end developer and a front-end technical lead. We're
a small easy-going tech company with some interesting tech, lovely UIs and a
bunch of big-name clients.

Typescript/AngularJS looking to move to Angular. Lots of fancy drag & drop,
interactive, async UI and web socket-driven updates.

AngularJS (with gradual move to Angular) | TypeScript | Node.js toolset |
JavaScript | HTML5 | CSS3 | SASS| SVG | Canvas | WASM | Electron| PDF.js |
WebSockets | Drag & Drop | Infinite scrolling | Web Notifications | and more

More details here:

[https://angularjobs.com/job/angular-developer-remote-from-
uk...](https://angularjobs.com/job/angular-developer-remote-from-uk/)

and

[https://angularjobs.com/job/senior-angular-developer-
remote-...](https://angularjobs.com/job/senior-angular-developer-remote-from-
uk-2/)

------
techaprl
APRL (Pronounced Apparel)| Digital Marketing + Community Engagement &
Engineering/Technology Intern | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE or Remote

We are a cutting edge, fast growing men’s fashion-tech startup based in Los
Angeles. We are the world’s first mobile app to offer millennial men unique
quality fashion sustainably, affordably + conveniently. We do this by
connecting a peer to peer network of fashion seeking dudes to like minded
fashion owners so that they can rent + buy fashion. (Think of it like the
StyleLend or Airbnb of rad men's fashion).

Job Description:-
[[https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html][https://docs.google.com/d...](https://aprl.biz/jobs/intern.html\]\[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH...\]\(https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH..\)).

Website: [[https://aprl.la](https://aprl.la)] iOS APP:
[[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i...\]\(https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/aprl-mens-clothing-
network/i..\)).

Reach out directly to tech@aprl.la

------
rdli
Datawire | Boston, MA | Full time | Onsite | Tech lead

Datawire builds OSS software for Kubernetes, including Ambassador and
Telepresence. Demand for our products is skyrocketing, and we're looking for a
tech lead who can lead our commercial products team that builds on our open
source stack. Our core stack is Golang, Python, Envoy Proxy, and Kubernetes.

(Also, if you're an engineer who likes to hack on this kind of stuff, send us
an email too. We're OK with remote engineers, not OK for the tech lead.)

Email careers@datawire.io.

------
kamkha
Slang ([https://slangapp.com](https://slangapp.com)) | Boston, MA & Bogotá,
Colombia | Onsite or Remote

→ Software Engineers, Product Managers (PMs), Product Designers

Slang started as an MIT research project on using AI and NLP to make learning
a new language as efficient as possible, and has grown into an adaptive
English-learning platform that offers an unprecedented variety of specialized
English courses and proficiency tests in 50+ industries like Law, Oil & Gas,
and Aviation. With just a small team, we’ve already created the largest
professional-English offering in the world, and now we’re scaling up to
release 1,000 more courses over the next three years.

Learners use our learning apps to submit millions of language activities per
week, managers use our LMS to visualize the progress of their students or
employees, and our Content team uses our internal tools to provide expert
curation and refine the output of our models.

We just closed a round and are scaling up our 6-person Product team to grow
those applications. We're looking for engineers, product managers, and product
designers. Our backend combines a Ruby/Rails API with a data-intensive Java
stack, and our frontends include a React/TypeScript/MobX web UI and Cordova-
based hybrid mobile apps.

I'm Kamran, the CTO — email me directly at kamran+hn@slangapp.com!

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to contact us
by writing a mail with your CV to recruiting@smapiot.com.

Important: Emails from recruiters and spam factories will be ignored.

------
tg3
Sparkswap (YC S18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://sparkswap.com](https://sparkswap.com)

Sparkswap is the first cryptocurrency exchange built on Lightning Network
atomic swaps. For the first time, it’s possible to make instant trades between
blockchains while keeping custody of your assets. We’ve built a new and better
way to trade cryptocurrency - one that doesn’t require you to deposit your
funds on an exchange and expose them to loss or theft.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap](https://www.keyvalues.com/sparkswap)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f904...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/9203c802-2083-4658-b23c-f9043dc54ec3?lever-
source=KeyValues)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/893c6338-fae3-466b-b1ef-
aae6...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparkswap/893c6338-fae3-466b-b1ef-
aae6fc8aad9b?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Golang, gRPC, MongoDB, Leveldb, LND (Lightning Network
implementation), Bitcoind/Litecoind, Docker / Docker Compose

~~~
avdrav
Offchain Labs, Inc. is building the Arbitrum platform to unlock the full
potential of smart contracts, making them private, cheap, and easy for
developers to build sophisticated applications. We've recently announced our
funding round ($3.7M from Pantera Capital and others) and will be building out
our engineering team in both Princeton and NYC.

We’re particularly interested in developers with experience in one or more of
the following areas: * Compilers and Architecture * SDK Development * Security
Engineering

We love to write code in C++ Go and Solidity, and are looking for strong
developers with multi-language skills. Blockchain experience is __not
__required!

Software Developers:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html)

Developer Relations:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html)

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@offchainlabs.com

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | New York City, San Francisco, and Vancouver | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs) Build the future of teamwork.

Asana helps teams organize and manage all of their work, from small projects
to strategic initiatives. More than 60,000 organizations and millions of users
across 195 countries rely on Asana to focus on the work that matters most,
including Airbnb, Disney, KLM Air France, NASA, Uber and Vox Media. For the
last three years, Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE
and one of Glassdoor’s Best Places to Work.

Some open roles:

* Software Engineer, Product, in Vancouver: [https://grnh.se/17c436191](https://grnh.se/17c436191)

* Software Engineer, Android in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/7682b4df1](https://grnh.se/7682b4df1)

* Software Engineer, Mobile Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/e6f160201](https://grnh.se/e6f160201)

* Data Scientist in New York City: [https://grnh.se/64abbada1](https://grnh.se/64abbada1)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Software Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE,
VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa will be solving interesting and challenging problems at
the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
ciferkey
Galatea Associates | Associate | Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, and
London | ONSITE

Galatea Associates has established a rock-solid reputation among Wall Street
investment banks for delivering mission-critical systems in a timely and
efficient manner. We've built this reputation with our excellent teams and our
unique organizational approach. Some of the largest financial firms in the
world choose to partner with Galatea. Read about some of our past projects
here: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/about/projects/](http://www.galatea-
associates.com/about/projects/)

Associates at Galatea excel at combining technical skill with industry
knowledge. Associates don’t just write code, they interact with our clients to
understand their challenges and continue to work with them until they have
built solutions that work. We strongly emphasize growth and learning in our
Associates. Senior members pass on their development, client interaction, and
team management skills and give them the opportunity to take on more
responsibility. We want Associates to feel empowered to control their future
here.

To learn more about Galatea Associates, current career opportunities
(Boston/Somerville, Tampa Bay, Durham, and London), our fun and unique culture
please visit: [http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-
openings/](http://www.galatea-associates.com/job-openings/) or submit resume
and letter of interest directly to: careers@galatea-associates.com

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
audace
Applecart | Backend Engineer | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE

Applecart | Mobile Engineer (React Native) | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE

Openings:
[https://applecart.recruiterbox.com/](https://applecart.recruiterbox.com/)

Applecart is hiring engineers to help build a D2C product that compensates
consumers who refer their personal networks to brands and products that they
genuinely love.

Backed by Endeavor, Aspect Ventures, Joe Lonsdale, Mike Stoppelman (ex SVP of
Engineering @ Yelp), and many other great angels.

------
mueller_b
Lendable | Backend Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE Lendable is the UK's fastest
growing consumer lending platform. We are well-funded, profitable, and grew
fourfold last year. In the five years since inception we have lent over £500
million to UK consumers. Our automatic lending platform allows customers to
apply for and receive their loan in under 20 minutes (instead of the industry
norm of 2+ days).

We are looking for: \- Software engineers experienced in PHP with CQRS and
Event Sourcing to kick start a new green field project. We are building this
new product from scratch in a DDD approach. Tech Stack: Mostly Symfony with
some services in python, node.

\- Software engineers experienced in PHP and Symfony to work on the existing
loans platform. We'll gladly support you learning some more specific stuff
that we use: Amazon SQS, Aurora, Docker, React.JS, Ansible.

\- Devops engineers to shape our environments using Terraform and Ansible who
are comfortable to manage deployment pipelines into a Kubernetes environment
while helping developers grow. You will love this if you are open to new ideas
and happy to build them - less likely if you’re looking for guidance. We use
AWS but eyeing up to GCloud and Azure. Development stack is PHP, Python, Node,
FPM, nginx, Aurora, redis, elasticsearch.

Interested in any of these roles? Get in touch with benjamin@lendable.co.uk

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX — and why do we exist?

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies.

Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open
accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong to active users.

Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and
professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the price of
Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants on a
level playing field.

Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in
computer science, financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX
launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to become one of the most
important marketplaces in the crypto space.

Out hottest positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in
learning more. For questions: reach out to people@bitmex.com

Senior Data Eng- [https://grnh.se/f602ee3a2](https://grnh.se/f602ee3a2) Senior
PM- [https://grnh.se/a43b96db2](https://grnh.se/a43b96db2) API Engineer-
[https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientists, Engineers | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago,
Toronto, Seattle | Onsite Full-Time | Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists,
software & machine learning engineers, and business consultants who specialize
in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma combines advanced skills in computer science,
artificial intelligence/machine learning, and statistics with deep industry
expertise. We are a rapidly growing team and are hiring data scientists – from
entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [ [https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Ap...](https://talent.bcg.com/apply/FolderDetail/Gamma-Full-time-
Application/10020534) ]

~~~
aanfhn
Been eyeing data engineering on BCG Gamma for a while now but am admittedly
confused as to how that role fits at Gamma, which seems heavier on the DS
side. Any chance you could describe the profile of a <senior> data engineer
the group is looking for? I've also seen data engineering roles for Gamma only
on the general BCG jobs site but never on Gamma's jobs site.

------
arram
ZeroCater| Full-Stack Engineer | SF- ONSITE | www.zerocater.com

Startup Series B Funding from Cleveland Avenue LLC ($12M)

ZeroCater, a provider of office catering and snacks, is currently growing our
Engineering team!

Come join a small Engineering team that works closely with our customers and
Product to ship code every day. We value ownership, independence,
collaboration, communication, and bias towards getting things done with
measurable results.

The ideal person for this role enjoys problem-solving and leveraging
technology to ultimately create delight for customers. Might that be you?

Tech: In production, we use Django, PostgresSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ on the back-
end, and React as well as Vue.js on the front-end.

Perks: 401k match (immediately vests), 10 paid holidays, 3 weeks PTO, 5 days
(40hrs sick time), Employer paid health insurance (82% or $50 mo HSA- $100
family), Snacks & catered lunches daily, Team offsites, $100 month towards gym
membership, $500 annual learning budget, Dog-friendly office, Commuter
benefits, Pick your own equipment, Generous Equity

We can transfer an H1B visa but are not set-up to issue a new one.

Please apply here:
[https://zerocater.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=1585898](https://zerocater.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=1585898)

Article on funding: [https://tcrn.ch/2JKETgx](https://tcrn.ch/2JKETgx)

------
rgjordana
Magic Leap | Senior Computer Vision R&D Engineer | Zurich / Lausanne | Full-
time | ONSITE

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are building a lightweight, wearable device
that is capable of changing the way we experience the world around us. Our
mission is to harmonize people and technology to create a better, more unified
world. We are growing quickly, and this is the time to get on board and play a
role in shaping the way people will be interacting with the world tomorrow.

Magic Leap’s office in Zurich, Switzerland is a center of excellence for
Computer Vision and Deep Learning. Our Zurich team is looking for an
experienced engineer in Computer Vision, Deep Learning, and/or Robotics, with
exceptional technical skills acting as a team player, and who is passionate
about shaping the future of computing. We are looking for someone who can
prototype quickly, while applying the fundamental understanding of the
principles behind each vision problem to create clarity from ambiguity.

Do you want to play a key role in developing software that could change the
way people interact with technology? Are you a self-starter who likes to take
initiative and see your vision become reality?

If yes, then email me at akucherenko@magicleap.com or apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1596977](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1596977)

------
lgas
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA or Menlo Park CA Interos Solutions, Inc. is a
fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-driven SaaS application that
delivers our commercial and government customers insights into their ever-
changing business ecosystems. The core of our platform is the compilation,
analysis and visualization of dynamically changing big data collected across
open source, proprietary and public data sources. To accelerate our growth, we
are putting together a team of Haskell engineers, data analysts, data
scientists, UI/UX professionals and product managers. We are committed to
building a world class product organization that leverages tools like Haskell
and latest machine learning techniques to achieve outsized results as
individuals and as a team.

Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. You will have room to shape your work and have an outsized
impact on our product and our culture. We're looking for engineers who relish
solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the subtle
details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an innovative
engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell as well as
web technologies and databases. Experience with machine learning, big data and
cloud infrastructure are a plus.

[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
matusnovak
Hindsight Software | Senior Software Developer | Epsom, Surrey UK | ONSITE |
Full-Time |
[https://www.hindsightsoftware.com](https://www.hindsightsoftware.com)

Hindsight Software is a small but growing company based in Epsom, Surrey but
with a global market. We create enterprise-grade tools and provide training to
help companies integrate behaviour driven development (BDD) into their
software development process.

You will immediately become a contributor to the development of our flagship
product, Behave Pro, a native app for Atlassian Jira. Behave Pro for Jira
Cloud is developed using JavaScript, TypeScript, MongoDB and runs on AWS using
a microservice architecture. The user interface for the product is developed
using React and Redux.

Your CV doesn’t have to list these programming languages as we believe great
programmers can switch languages. What we do want to see is strong experience
in writing quality code, TDD and building web applications.

If you would like to join our team, please send your CV and a covering letter
to hireme@hindsightsoftware.co.uk Since CVs can be a little boring (especially
if we’re reading lots of them!), please use the letter as your opportunity to
stand out from the rest and tell us why you’re the best person to join our
team in this role.

You can find out about this role more here:
[https://www.hindsightsoftware.com/blog/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.hindsightsoftware.com/blog/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(15 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: [https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Devops Engineers Business Analysts, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Engineers, Designers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Hi everyone, this is Josh Carr, VP of UX at Aclima. You may have noticed us
posting in the "Who is hiring?” threads for a few years now. We've met some
really awesome folks through this network and wanted to let you know that
we've recently closed some large contracts and are actively recruiting
designers and engineers.

If you care about climate change and air quality, live in Portland or the Bay
Area and want to apply your skills to something impactful, come meet the
people at Aclima. We work on the most challenging problems with measuring air
quality. Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-
by-block resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate
science, enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution
maps of emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate
matter. Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima
transforms how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and
industries to improve human and planetary health.

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
aaronbrethorst
Twistle | Seattle, WA | Full-time Onsite

Twistle, Inc is a Seattle healthcare technology startup, founded with the goal
of improving the health of our population. We are building an intelligent,
focused platform that facilitates automated communication between healthcare
organizations and their consumers. We're looking for an experienced software
engineer to join our team. Our platform is (and always will be) evolving, thus
experience with a specific technology is not explicitly required.

Our product is in market, and we have paying customers using our product to
improve patient outcomes.

All of our engineering team members are "full-stack". This means that we touch
everything from scaling our backend in the cloud, to building UIs for mobile
devices (and everything in between). Healthcare technology experience is not
required. The ability to work both autonomously and collaboratively as part of
a team is required. We all share responsibility for putting the best product
possible in the hands of our customers.

Our engineering team strongly believes in individual autonomy and
responsibility, and less in number of hours or lines of code. We work smarter
first, then harder because we love what we're doing.

Stack: JS/HTML, Objective-C/Swift, Kotlin, Python/Django, MySQL,
Chef/Docker/AWS

Please send a resume to jobs@twistle.com to connect with us.

------
ddispaltro
Goodcover | REMOTE (US based) | Senior Software Engineer | SF, CA | FULL-TIME

Goodcover is building an insurer with the radical idea: We give unused premium
back to the customer. We are starting in California with Renters insurance. We
are looking to expand engineering and will be launching this year.

We are looking for someone senior who can hit the ground running. We are a
pretty pragmatic functional shop, who develops entirely in Scala, including
the frontend (Scalajs).

Email me if you’re interested. Dan AT goodcover dot com

------
ahmeda18
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Atlanta

PagerDuty is the leading digital operations management platform for
organizations. Over 10,000 enterprises and small to mid-size organizations
globally trust PagerDuty to improve digital operations, drive revenue,
mitigate threats, protect assets, and delight customers. We were included in
the 2017 Deloitte Technology Fast 500 for the second year in a row, Inc. 500
and Forbes Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2018 Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, Toronto, Atlanta
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/6f501ae4-a5ef-46d0-955a-d341...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/6f501ae4-a5ef-46d0-955a-d3417b147b9b)

Senior Database Automation Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Atlanta
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

Senior Data Engineer, Analytics | San Francisco, Toronto, Atlanta
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/73c0c2cf-e786-4438-8c94-5a20...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty/73c0c2cf-e786-4438-8c94-5a20e3b88585)

And many more: [https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the Fintech
industry. We are a small technology group seeking a self-starter that enjoys
the craft of coding and developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate
is someone who can communicate well with the business side and take a project
from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship from seasoned,
senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut
train station, which is a 45 minute ride to New York City.

Apply Online Here:

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/progr...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/programmer---compliance-
technology/job?mobile=false&width=875&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

\--------------------------------------------------------

We are also hiring in a Devops engineering role for those interested in
infrastructure automation

Apply Online Here:

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1974/infra...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1974/infrastructure-engineer/job)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

Arbor is a protein discovery company -- we're uncovering nature’s inventions
at scale, with novel computational approaches and high throughput technologies
in the wetlab.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)).

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of data. We make heavy use of python and cloud
computing (e.g. Google Cloud), and develop a lot of our stack in-house. You
will be expected to work closely with our incredible team of scientists as we
push the boundaries of discovery together.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAIbIamiFAxdEEu)

------
nvader
Big Health | Engineering Manager (San Francisco), Senior Product Engineer
(London, UK) | San Francisco, CA or London, UK, depending on role | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE for exceptional candidates | VISA

Are you passionate about mental health? At Big Health, we're building a
digital medicine platform that uses clinically proven techniques to help our
users deal with the problems of worry and sleeplessness.

Our evidence-based techniques draw on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are
already helping people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and infrastructure team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers. We have two offices (in London and SF), and for the right candidate
we'd be open to sponsoring a visa or supporting a remote role.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email our head of recruiting Lauren at
lauren.lazo@Big health.com (no space) with a resume.

Or apply directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-
via=-u1ppSKpEp](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-via=-u1ppSKpEp)

------
thong-le
People.ai (S16) | SF | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

People.ai automates manual data entry, increases sales productivity, and
provides actionable intelligence across all your management tools. Founded in
2016 and based in San Francisco, People.ai is backed by Y Combinator and
Silicon Valley’s top investors, including Andreessen Horowitz and Lightspeed
Venture Partners.

Head of Site Reliability Engineering - [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/b58dc44d-d078-4667-ba27-2314...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/b58dc44d-d078-4667-ba27-231417f50271?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Backend Software Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/71bf79f6-abd8-4002-a557-0238b6d05183?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Frontend Software Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/e9af7399-95ca-49ff-a99f-8e80...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-
ai/e9af7399-95ca-49ff-a99f-8e804efabad8?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Technical Recruiter - [https://jobs.lever.co/people-ai/2204a8cb-
efa6-4bde-ace4-6310...](https://jobs.lever.co/people-ai/2204a8cb-efa6-4bde-
ace4-6310cb918370?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
d8niel
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD; Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE, REMOTE,
FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. drchrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

www.drchrono.com/careers

Engineering Manager (Billing):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/41480df6-6786-442a-b500-350a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/41480df6-6786-442a-b500-350a8320b141?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews%20may%202019%20WHT)

Product Manager (Billing):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/83a628ab-6b0f-4a7c-9835-dc5e6cd645c7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews%20May%202019%20WHT)

Software Engineer (Python Django): DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/d9891070-0a99-4207-b72a-d26e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/d9891070-0a99-4207-b72a-d26e92bdcc58?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews%20may%202019%20WHT)

------
swirbk
Sierra Wireless | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Onsite | Full Time
| [https://sierrawireless.com](https://sierrawireless.com)

Sierra Wireless is developing an IoT-focused data orchestration platform
called Octave. It offers intelligent data acquisition, end-to-end security,
distributed stream processing, and full command and control capabilities.
Octave is not a data-pipe; it is a platform that ensures you get the the right
data at the right time, with the right priority, to the right system of
record. Octave is engineered for IoT solution developers and operators, made
to last, and built to accelerate transformation.

Our DUMBO office is currently comprised of a handful of individuals, all
engineers. We operate as a startup within an organization that has over 1,000
employees worldwide.

We are looking for a software journeyman to join our tightly-knit Brooklyn-
based development team. Our stack includes Java, Clojure, AMQP, NoSQL, and the
Hashicorp suite. The role is primarily Java focused, although there will be
opportunities to work on anything from RTOS and embedded linux to cloud
services.

Photos of our office:
[https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj](https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj)

To apply, please send your resume to swirbk@gmail.com

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Senior Back-end engineers & Front-end Engineers

\- Sr. Product Manager

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA (for experienced candidates), London
Experienced backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
Data Science Engineers (data scientist working within an engineering team)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247)
iOS Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

-

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
\- Our multimodal transport app helps millions of people to get from A to B in
our 40 cities \- Citymapper Pass is a Mobility-as-a-Service (MaaS) solution
live in London ([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) \-
And we are running shared-cab service in London
([https://citymapper.com/ride](https://citymapper.com/ride)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Full Stack Engineer, Data Pipeline Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-Time
| [https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

STRIVR just announced a deal with Walmart where we are helping to train all of
their employees! We are managing VR devices and building VR content on a large
scale and have some very interesting problems to solve in such a new space.

STRIVR transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating
VR into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | London, UK | Senior Data Engineer, Data Engineer | ONSITE |
FULLTIME | VISA

WorldRemit is the global FinTech success story that has been described as "the
WhatsApp of Money" (Business Insider) and "Changing the world of remittances"
(BBC). Backed by leading Silicon Valley investors with more than $140m in
funding, our app and website help people send money to friends and relatives
in more than 140 countries. We're a high-volume business – our customers send
hundreds of thousands of transfers every month – and we're growing fast.

As a (full stack) Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets.

Senior Data Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1535337)

Data Engineer [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1539...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1539013)

TECHNOLOGIES: SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka, Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark,
Airflow, Docker, pandas

------
Tessian
London, UK | TESSIAN | Sequoia-backed machine learning for Human Layer
Security | On-Site | Full Time | Visa sponsorship possible | www.tessian.com

Our mission is to keep the world's most sensitive data and systems private and
secure, so we're building the world's first Human Layer Security (HLS)
platform. We’re a team of mathematicians, data scientists & engineers building
breakthrough machine learning and natural language technology to analyse,
understand & protect enterprise email networks. We've recently raised a $42m
in Series B funding, led by Sequoia. We're hiring for Engineers, Product
Managers & Data Scientists at all levels, and our open roles are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian)

We're particularly looking for experienced frontend engineers.

\- - -

Senior Frontend Engineer - Read more & apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/2c175a8b-773f-4df4-8e46-d70f4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/2c175a8b-773f-4df4-8e46-d70f4fae1be8)

We believe that our product, whilst highly technical, should deliver a best-
in-class user experience where complexity is hidden. As a Senior Frontend
Engineer, you will play an integral part in rebuilding our portal from the
ground up to help us achieve this. You'll be experienced in Javascript and
know a good framework. We use React, but Angular of Vue experience is great if
you're happy to make a move to React on the job.

\- - -

------
bobzoller
Good Eggs | Senior Data Platform Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
REMOTE (US only) | [https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/)

At Good Eggs, we believe feeding your family well shouldn’t come with a trade
off — be it your time, your standards, or your wallet. We’re pioneering a new
way to fill your fridge, by sourcing the best food from producers we know and
trust, and bringing it straight to you — all at a price the same or less than
your grocery store.

We run a healthy agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We're looking for a Data Platform Engineer who is interested in a
multidisciplinary engineering environment and is excited to support the
culture of data alongside a passionate, mission-driven team.

As a Data Platform Engineer, you'll work on ingest, modeling, warehousing, BI
tools, and have significant influence over the tools & processes we deliver to
our customers (Analysts, Engineers, Business Leaders). We have a modern data
platform and a strong team of DevOps Engineers and Full-Stack Data Analysts to
collaborate with. Some of the tech involved:

    
    
      * custom code written in multiple languages (primarily Node.js/Typescript, but also Python and Go)
      * Fivetran & Segment
      * Snowflake
      * dbt
      * Mode Analytics
      * a modern, AWS-based, containerized application platform
      

[https://grnh.se/db1252a61](https://grnh.se/db1252a61)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE [Remote-US OK],
FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

Alpha is the fastest way to learn about your future customers. We are a SaaS
platform that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. Our customers use us to identify great opportunities,
throw out poor or disastrous concepts, and refine their ideas. Alpha users ask
plain English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not
weeks or months. We're currently looking for both full-stack software
engineers.

We spend a ton of time thinking up new ways to automate and speed up
organizational learning. If that sounds exciting to you we encourage you to
apply!

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js -
AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | UX Designer; Biostatistician | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is a company on the forefront of battling cancer and other genetic
diseases utilizing the latest gene sequencing techniques and best-in-class
custom software tools. We are pioneering new approaches leveraging molecular
diagnostics for the benefit of humanity. As part of a smaller company, your
ideas and contributions will have a significant impact on the products
ArcherDX produces. These are the same products that can make a significant
difference in the quality of diagnosis and potential long-term welfare of real
people.

A couple of our open positions:

* UX Designer 3/4: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a869...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a8699e0cfd0169a85f1682228f)

* Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a969...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a969dbe6c00169e4166fee2eed)

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Senior Data Scientist | NYC | Full-time

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH as well as seed investors, and we work with
researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

We are looking for a senior level data scientist to help drive our efforts in
data analysis and machine learning. Primary responsibilities will include
analyzing our sensor data to better characterize patients' behavioral
patterns, and developing algorithms for personalized just-in-time
interventions to assist patients whose mental health is deteriorating.

Details are here: [https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/data-
scientist-2019.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/data-scientist-2019.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
thill_joinroot
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite / remote | $80k-$150k |
[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 500+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone. So, you're in luck.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
misiti3780
Math & Pencil | Full-time | Remote | NYC | 1099
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

Math & Pencil is looking for an experienced UI/UX developer to join our team
full-time. The position is remote, you can work from anywhere, and basically
set your own hours (as long as you make a scrum call 3 days a week for 20
minutes). It’s important that you are able + interested in working on
problems, features, and bugs independently and delivering reliable code in a
time frame set by yourself. You would be working directly with the founders of
the company and the clients to build complex, performant, front-end
applications in React. Although you will have the ability to work on multiple
projects, initially you will be work with us and an established client in the
Insured-tech space. This position would be ideal for someone who likes to work
with the latest technologies and also enjoys having a big impact on the
product.

The current front-end stack is React+Redux, Typescript compiled with webpack
and deployed using Jenkins. Finally, it is important that you have strong
SCSS/CSS skills. The backend is written in Python (Django) and deploys to EC2.

If interested, please contact at joseph.misiti@mathandpencil.com

------
winslow
PatientPop | Los Angeles (Santa Monica, CA) | Full-time | ONSITE At
PatientPop, we believe healthcare providers should focus their attention on
delivering quality care to patients. That's why we devised a solution that
allows providers to build a thriving practice, without being tied down by the
burdens of business growth.

We've helped thousands of providers since our founding in 2014. Along the way,
we cultivated an incredible work environment — one of the best, according to
Great Place to Work.

[https://patientpop.com](https://patientpop.com)

Multiple positions currently open

Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/0d684fa81](https://grnh.se/0d684fa81)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6be1b4a61](https://grnh.se/6be1b4a61)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://grnh.se/251a33b71](https://grnh.se/251a33b71)

Senior Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/775cc7091](https://grnh.se/775cc7091)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/9aa95c6d1](https://grnh.se/9aa95c6d1)

I'm currently a lead engineer at Patientpop feel free to ping me with any
questions.

------
nightvoomer
Coupang | Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

Data Platform is looking for passionate Data Engineers to join our team in
Seattle! This is part of an exciting group chartered to implement the next
generation Data Platform for Coupang.

Our vision for Data Platform is to provide reliable, scalable, and worry-free
tools to manage, process, and visualize data at scale. Those tools should be
adopted by internal teams/users voluntarily and with trust and empower them to
build large scale data applications at ease, as well as make data-driven
decisions including those time sensitive ones.

Please refer to below links for Job descriptions:

Senior Principal Data Engineer:
[https://rocketyourcareer.usa.coupang.com/job/seattle/senior-...](https://rocketyourcareer.usa.coupang.com/job/seattle/senior-
principal-data-engineer-data-platform/23024/11514632) Senior Data Engineer:
[https://rocketyourcareer.usa.coupang.com/job/seattle/senior-...](https://rocketyourcareer.usa.coupang.com/job/seattle/senior-
big-data-engineer/23024/10755245)

Techstack: Presto,Spark,Hive,Cassanda,Hbase,Kakfa,ElasticSearch

I am an engineer that uses our data platform, you can contact me at mckendon
at coupang.com

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and are close to
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it
        takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of
        technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even
        if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: jobs-hackernews@procedureflow.com

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any
questions!

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/)

No rockstars or ninja developers here. We are a team of friendly and
passionate software engineers, product owners and designers striving to build
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

\- Lead Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-android-developer-bangkok)

\- Lead iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-ios-developer-bangkok)

\- Lead Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer-
bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/lead-web-developer-bangkok)

\- Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-bangkok](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-bangkok)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://nimble.link/2JaElDv](https://nimble.link/2JaElDv)

------
oskari
Aiven | Site Reliability Engineers, Customer Success Engineers, Developer
advocates | Helsinki / Boston | ONSITE / REMOTE |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers) Aiven is a cloud
technology startup creating fully managed cloud services from the best open
source database and event streaming technologies.

Our cloud services allow our clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on the best open source technologies, and we're also active open source
contributors.

We're headquartered in Helsinki, Finland and can help you relocate here, but
we also have employees in other cities across European Union and United States
and welcome remote applications. We're now looking for new team members to
work on site reliability engineering, customer success and developer advocacy.

[https://thehub.fi/jobs/company/aiven](https://thehub.fi/jobs/company/aiven)
lists more of our open positions. Please note that while the site lists the
positions in Helsinki, many of them are also available for remote employees in
other locations across EU and US.

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer / Software Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto.

We have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (co-op to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on
software engineers who can wear multiple hats in an agile team within our
Enterprise Information Management group. We do DevOps & Software Development
to better manage our Big Data Lake and advanced analytics platform.

We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of
RAM. We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Why TD? We offer a great work life balance, and the opportunity to work in a
dedicated big data team of over 100 engineers.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Bias for default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Cloudera and Elastic (ELK) stacks
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, find my email address in my profile.

~~~
shankarp
"Bias for default" \- can you explain what you mean by this? Doesn't everybody
have this bias? (i.e the countries where organ donation as default option on
DMV forms have the highest organ donors percentage)

------
sleepybones
TheTake.ai | Software & ML Engineers | NYC | Full Time | Onsite

Software Engineers: You will have substantial impact on the design and
development of multiple critical components of the infrastructure that runs
our industry-leading video metadata generation and delivery pipelines.

If you have experience in Java, Python, MySQL, and cloud environments like
AWS, please reach out to us at makay(at)thetake(dot)com.

Machine Learning: You will train custom models with curated data and evaluate
performance to improve accuracy of our product. This position has the ability
to help shape the future of our company.

If you have demonstrated experience or projects in deep learning using a
neural network framework such as TensorFlow, Caffe, Torch, or Theano and
experience with Python, NumPy, and pandas, please send your resume to us at
makay(at)thetake(dot)com.

TheTake.Ai is a white label offering built around its patent pending neural
network that identifies where and when products, people and other items appear
in images and video.

You can read more about us at TheTake.ai or here:
[https://www.pymnts.com/news/omnicommerce/2019/digital-
contex...](https://www.pymnts.com/news/omnicommerce/2019/digital-contextual-
commerce-artificial-intelligence/)

------
paxos_recruiter
PAXOS | NYC, London, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time | $100k - $200k |
www.paxos.com/careers Paxos is a venture-backed, post series-B, regulated
financial institution that is building infrastructure to enable movement
between physical and digital assets.

We’ve raised $93M to date, have about 110 team members, and we’re expanding
rapidly. Our board of directors include former FDIC chair Sheila C. Bair,
former senator Bill Bradley, and former NYSE CEO Duncan Niederauer.

We are looking for Software Engineers to work on applications that move money,
lower settlement risk, and bring blockchain tech to big markets.

Our tech stack is mostly React/C#/Go/Kotlin on AWS + docker/kubernetes

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of our roles:

-Jr/Sr./Staff Software Engineers ([https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/sr-software-engineer/))

-Sr. Front End Engineer ([https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/](https://www.paxos.com/senior-front-end-engineer/))

-Product Managers ([https://www.paxos.com/senior-product-manager/](https://www.paxos.com/senior-product-manager/)

Read more: (www.paxos.com/careers/)

email me at amckinley@paxos.com for more information or to set up a quick
chat!

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) |
Copenhagen, Denmark VISA provided | Backend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for Software Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension • Insurance – Health, Life,
Disability, Critical Illness, Accident • Performance related bonus • Breakfast
and Lunch • Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy •
Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc • Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups • Fruits and
Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

Apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)
or reach out to me on farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
alwaysunday
DocStation | Senior Product Designer | Austin, Denver, REMOTE (US Only) |
[http://docstation.co](http://docstation.co)

DocStation is a platform that makes it easy for pharmacists to transition away
from dispensing pills to providing clinical care for patients. We built the
platform with their workflow in mind as opposed to billing requirements, which
plagues most of the industry/market. We’re also in a unique position because
the majority of the tech innovation has happened at the Hospital/Health System
level while pharmacy has been left in the stone age; which is a huge market
opportunity as pharmacy starts to catch up.

We receive data from insurance claims on a daily, weekly, monthly cadence that
we transform into patient profiles, medication lists, and insights in the UI
in order to augment the clinical work of pharmacists to give them time back in
their day. We have lots of data at our fingertips and we need your help
presenting it to pharmacists so they can take even better care of their
patients.

Apply here:
[https://docstation.workable.com/j/C2C67B6E2A?viewed=true](https://docstation.workable.com/j/C2C67B6E2A?viewed=true)

------
stevetursi
William Hill US Digital | Multiple Engineering Roles | Jersey City, NJ, USA |
FULLTIME | ONSITE | 160-200K | williamhillplc.com

Whether it’s working out the odds on the winners of the Kentucky Derby or the
Super Bowl, our work has a direct impact on every customer who places a bet.
And putting that experience front and center of everything we do has helped us
become a real betting powerhouse in the UK and Nevada – and now we’re bringing
that expertise to New Jersey. William Hill is America’s largest Sports Book
operator and our award-winning sports betting app allows you to instantly
place bets in the palm of your hand, and all of that is completely legal here
in New Jersey!

We code the platform which our odds traders use to update the prices on live
events. Making sure our customers have up to the minute in-play chances right
there and then. And we really do mean that our teams process 464 bets every
single second. Our platforms have to reflect millions of real-time, In-Play
sports events, so developing systems that are designed for low latency and
high throughput is critical. Currently hiring:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Scala/Akka

\- Functional Programmer, Clojure/Haskell/Erlang

\- Senior DevOps Engineer, AWS/Docker

\- Data Architect, Hadoop/Redshift

All jobs are listed at [https://angel.co/l/2eubtM](https://angel.co/l/2eubtM)
or email us at hiring@williamhill.us

I’m an engineer here - if you have questions, feel free to send a note to me
personally. Contact info in profile.

------
avocade
Diet Doctor Sweden AB | Senior Front-End Engineer & Front-End Lead (etc) |
Stockholm, Sweden | FULL-TIME | €40-60k+ | Equity (stock) | ONSITE |
[https://dietdoctor.com](https://dietdoctor.com)

Join the code surgeons at DIET DOCTOR engineering ️

We're looking for product-focused & driven Frontend engineers to join our
30-person Stockholm office (the Silicon Valley of Europe™) and help deliver on
our vision – becoming the most TRUSTWORTHY online health company in the world.
(On that last note, Trustpilot just made us No 1 in our category:
[https://www.trustpilot.com/review/dietdoctor.com](https://www.trustpilot.com/review/dietdoctor.com))

Apply in 2 minutes at: [https://careers.dietdoctor.com/jobs/196340-senior-
frontend-e...](https://careers.dietdoctor.com/jobs/196340-senior-frontend-
engineer?promotion=89531-trackable-share-link-ask-hn-thread)

Oh by the by: DD has taken zero VC money, so we're fully in charge of our
destiny. And we're offering fresh new SHARES (no funky stock options) in the
company to employees two times per year. Boom, time to join the rocket ship

------
Kabootit
Homesnap | Javascript Engineer | Bethesda, MD | Full-time, ONSITE
[https://www.homesnap.com/](https://www.homesnap.com/)

Multiple slots available, mid to senior experience preferred.

Homesnap is an award-winning technology company serving the real estate
industry. We're well-funded and based in Bethesda, MD. Our website and app
empower people to find and share accurate, real-time real estate information,
whether they are standing in front of a house or sitting on a couch.

We've been awarded several prestigious awards, including 2018 Washington Post
Top Workplaces, Inc. Magazine Best Workplaces, #43 on Deloitte's Fast 500, and
DC Inno Coolest Companies.

We are looking for JavaScript Engineers who are motivated to combine the art
of design with the art of programming. Responsibilities will include
implementing visual elements and their behaviors with user interactions. You
will work with both front-end and backend web developers to build all client-
side logic. You will also be bridging the gap between the visual elements and
the server-side infrastructure, taking an active role on both sides, and
defining how the application looks and functions.

Email us at tthompson@homesnap.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
CayleyatRitual
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes) | Toronto, ON | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We recently announced our international expansion plans
([https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-
pmn/bu...](https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/press-releases-pmn/business-
wire-news-releases-pmn/ritual-announces-international-expansion)) and are
looking to double our Engineering team to support our growing business (from
50 to 100 engineers). We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior
talent. Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email cayley@ritual.co

------
dherbst
Warner Bros. Digital Labs | Android Software Engineer, Front End Engineer |
Philadelphia, PA, New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | wbdl.com

WB Digital Labs (subsidiary of Warner Bros.) is a fast-paced, innovative
development division working to build the next generation of video-enabled
entertainment brands. We are looking at nothing less than to shape the future
of media by combining our cutting-edge technology, design, and marketing
capabilities with the world’s most beloved and iconic brands (eg. Looney Tunes
& DC Comics) to build a portfolio of next-generation multi-media entertainment
services and delight fans everywhere.

Details at the below links for each position:

\- Senior Software Engineer, Front End
[https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?168984BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?168984BR)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167762BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167762BR)

\- Software Engineer, Android [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?167765BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?167765BR)

~~~
araballipawan
Hi,

I was interested in another position. Could you please let me know if you can
help me with that?

Link: [https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-
jobs/?166183BR](https://www.warnerbroscareers.com/find-jobs/?166183BR)

Thanks, Pawan

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Mobile Developers, Android and iOS | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE |
Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views. JW Player also started as and
continues to be the most popular open-source video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Software Engineers, primarily looking
for mobile expertise with either Android or iOS to further build out our SDKs.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Backend/Java & Frontend/Angular) | Zurich |
Full Time | ONSITE -> EU citizenship required

We are a rapidly globally growing software startup providing our clients with
an intuitive SaaS platform to manage their corporate mobility.

A team of 55 people, featuring over 23 nationalities, located in one of the
most liveable cities in the world; Zurich. Check out our team at
[https://www.instagram.com/avrios/](https://www.instagram.com/avrios/)

We are hiring for 8 engineers in total, backend and frontend.

-Backend (Java) position: [https://avrios.workable.com/j/01FCCA3ED0](https://avrios.workable.com/j/01FCCA3ED0)

-Frontend (Angular) position: [https://avrios.workable.com/j/9DB50DEC53](https://avrios.workable.com/j/9DB50DEC53)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.workable.com/](https://avrios.workable.com/)

To learn more about our mission visit [https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com...](https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com/2018/09/03/avrios-has-quietly-
raised-14m-for-an-ai-fueled-fleet-management-platform/amp/)

Or get in touch with me directly at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
naftaliharris
SentiLink | Software Engineer (backend, platform, infra, machine learning) |
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | sentilink.com

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including Andreessen Horowitz,
Max Levchin (Affirm CEO/PayPal Co-Founder), and former presidents/CEO's of
Visa, Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

We recently closed our Series A [1] and are hiring software engineers to help
us build our identity platform. Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and
Python (for the ML part) on k8s and the work involves a lot of complex and
sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs](https://angel.co/sentilink/jobs) or shoot a
resume/github/linkedin to me, (my first name at a domain I'm sure you can
guess).

[1] [https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-
startu...](https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-startup-
sentilink-raises-14-million-2019-3)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Developer blog: [https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)

More about us:
[https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about)

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset. We're adding features, improving
security and fixing issues.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby.

Location: GMT+1 to GMT+8. (We're increasinly going remote! I'm the company
owner and I'm also remote. Currently we have developers in South Africa,
India, Lebanon and myself Singapore)

Salary: $30k - $60k

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and put "Hacker News" somewhere in
the subject. Please add a link to a specific open source contribution or issue
you've logged (no matter how small or long ago).

------
msangha
Huddl.ai ([https://www.huddl.ai/](https://www.huddl.ai/)) | Backend Engineer |
Front End Engineer | Data Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

Huddl.ai is developing a next generation meetings with memory platform that
provides the core meeting functionality (audio, video and messaging). In
addition, we provide context to meetings, capture critical moments, and focus
valuable time spent in meetings to drive outcomes.

We just closed a round of funding from Bain Capital, Bloomberg, and Propel.vc
and expanding our team out of downtown Mountain View.

Please use these links to apply -

Backend -
[https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/b0045fb8-ddd7-4ffe-9779-592389779d...](https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/b0045fb8-ddd7-4ffe-9779-592389779d99/backend-
engineer)

Front End -
[https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/f7fc5e49-9948-44bf-95d6-dd1243349d...](https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/f7fc5e49-9948-44bf-95d6-dd1243349d7e/front-
end-engineer)

Data -
[https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/0bf4b1dc-58b8-4a9f-b9ab-33b39bcc13...](https://www.huddl.ai/jobs/0bf4b1dc-58b8-4a9f-b9ab-33b39bcc134b/data-
engineer)

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, RFID readers and gateway hardware, and platform management
software such as ItemSense.

If you're interested in IoT and RFID technology and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a few software developer positions
available and we hope that you'll consider joining us.

Senior Software Development Engineer #1 (Java):
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw0)

Senior Software Development Engineer #2: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw0)

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fwx)

All job openings: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | San Francisco, CA | H1-B Transfers | Senior (to principal)
Software/Data Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

ABOUT THE TEAM The experimentation platform team is a small, nimble group of
hybrid data science / data platform / software engineers that are focused on
enabling data-driven decision making throughout the company. We run the entire
experimentation stack at Stitch Fix - from backend services to metrics
pipelines, dashboards, and internal notification systems. We also act as an
informal sounding board for proposed experiments and new experimental designs.
While our main workhorse is A/B tests, we also support other testing policies
such as multi-armed bandits and geo-randomized marketing campaigns. As a team,
we are driven by the thrill of helping our colleagues make better decisions
faster and with less friction, which directly increases the velocity of the
business.

ABOUT THE ROLE -
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs?gh_jid=1567008&gh_jid...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers/jobs?gh_jid=1567008&gh_jid=1567008)
* IC position on the experimentation platform team, which is part of our
algorithm-development platform team within our Algorithms organization * We
product manage, build, and run the platform - we don’t run or analyze
experiments ourselves * There are many aspects of the platform to which you
can contribute: engineering of the core golang services, JS/React frontend
UIs, spark data pipelines, bandit engine, a self-service metric metadata
repository, statistical computation framework, and much more!

Tech-Stack: golang, docker, python3, spark, presto, druid, React.js, R

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | WeChat/Mobile/Front-end/Backend/Full stack Developers, DevOps
Engineers, Software Architects & more | Hong Kong, Paris, Shanghai | ONSITE,
INTERNS | [https://wiredcraft.com](https://wiredcraft.com)

You'll get to work with iconic brands, creating digital products for tens of
millions of users. Think Starbucks' mobile apps or e-commerce and loyalty on
WeChat for Nike.

We value transparency, ownership and getting sh*t done [1]. We're not an
"agency" [2] and are trusted by top leadership to make something people want.

You'll get to work on bespoke apps (Web, WeChat or mobile) as well as
contributing to our proprietary solutions (DMP, Social CRM, headless
e-commerce...).

Find a position and apply there:
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/)

\---

[1]:
[http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/](http://playbook.wiredcraft.com/article/culture/)
[2]: [https://wiredcraft.com/blog/no-we-re-not-an-
agency/](https://wiredcraft.com/blog/no-we-re-not-an-agency/)

------
crad
AWeber Communications | Chalfont, PA, ONSITE or REMOTE | Senior DBA |
[https://aweber.com](https://aweber.com)

[https://www.aweber.com/careers.htm](https://www.aweber.com/careers.htm)

AWeber is an email marketing platform that allows 100,000+ small businesses
and entrepreneurs to create and send emails people love. We're consistently
voted one of the top companies to work for in PA and have a ton of benefits.

We're looking for a full-time (preferably onsite but remote ok for the right
candidate) Senior DBA to help oversee our large Postgres infrastructure (and
other DB technologies as well).

For more info on this role, visit [https://www.aweber.com/careers-
application.htm?gh_jid=150505...](https://www.aweber.com/careers-
application.htm?gh_jid=1505053)

We have a handful of other onsite-only engineering related roles open as well:
[https://www.aweber.com/careers-
engineering.htm](https://www.aweber.com/careers-engineering.htm)

Stack: Python (Async & Tornado), React, Swift, Kotlin, Postgres, Redis,
DynamoDB, AWS, Ansible, Linux, Docker, K8s and a fair amount of other stuff
too.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Senior/Principal
Software Engineer | [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding a
Senior/Principal Software Engineer to our team. Stack = (Angular, Python, AWS,
big data, docker, k8s, MongoDB, git, etc)

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth,
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/)

Cobalt builds autonomous security robots that keep buildings safe by combining
the reliability of machines and the friendly face of human-in-the-loop “Robot
Specialists.” Security costs U.S. companies over $200B a year and is a very
difficult task for humans to perform because of long monotonous hours. We have
robots deployed to customers nationally and are an incredibly fast moving team
- we went from nothing to shipping our first robots in 12 months! We are 40+
people now and are looking for folks who are scrappy, collaborative, excited,
and eager to share their knowledge and expertise with the rest of our team. To
see more about our values and company culture, visit
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/)

Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

* All Open Roles: [https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/)

* Robotics Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e-220401fd8b15)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/e00d5c11-7bc1-4255-aca5-ada02dbd6a83)

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of fourteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
wafelj
Zemanta/Outbrain | Senior Data Scientist | Ljubljana, Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA,
Fulltime

Outbrain powers content recommendations to increase user engagement and page
views on sites like CNN, FoxNews, MSN, and Time Inc. Outbrain also enables
publishers and top brands to distribute their content across our wide
publisher network. We recommend 250 billion articles and videos each month to
more than a half a billion people worldwide. Zemanta is Outbrain's subsidiary
handling real time bidding.

Senior Data Scientist: Zemanta/Outbrain is seeking an experienced Data
Scientist with strong backend engineer skills to optimize its bidding into a
dynamic and large-scale online marketplace. The position requires modelling
price points that will optimize Zemanta's gain from bidding on media, in a
dynamic environment of hundreds of millions of auctions per day, involving
other strategic players. In addition to modelling the optimal buying dynamics,
the successful candidate is expected to be able to implement the optimized
media-buy policy in a production-grade environment.

Apply at
[https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D](https://zemanta.workable.com/j/15FB6F3B4D)

------
psawaya
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://humaninterest.com](https://humaninterest.com) Human Interest
(formerly Captain401) is a YC-backed Series A startup with $14M raised. Our
product helps over 1,000 startups and small businesses all over the USA offer
their employees a great 401(k) plan. We're incredibly proud of the progress
that we've made, but know there's much left to do. Our team (currently 58
strong) is ambitious yet humble, and driven by an important social mission:
helping everyone save for retirement.

Our engineering team includes a former VP Engineering for an 80 person team, a
former Google Chrome tech lead, and several startup veterans. We're built on
Node.js, TypeScript, React, and Postgres. If you're experienced with other
technologies but interested in working with those, that's fine. :)

If you're an engineer and you want to help scale a rapidly growing business
that helps small businesses in 47 states, drop us a line.

See our jobs and apply here:
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

Or reach out to me directly: paul [at] humaninterest [dot] com

------
Propeller
Propeller Aero | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE | Full Time Perm |
[https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/)

Propeller gives you the power to manage and measure your site yourself, with
3D mapping and visual data analytics tools that everyone can use.

We're comprised of tight-knit, decentralized teams. Our people have the
freedom to approach, own, and solve problems creatively. We’re 100% about
impact, and 0% about ego.

>> Data Analyst (Sydney) -
[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/2f35bd8add72-data-
analyst?...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/2f35bd8add72-data-
analyst?source=www.propelleraero.com/jobs&popup=true)

>> Sr. DevOps (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-
senior-devops...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-
devops-engineer?popup=true)

>> Director of Customer Success (Denver) -
[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/3777571f1d92-director-
of-c...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/3777571f1d92-director-of-customer-
success?source=www.propelleraero.com/jobs&popup=true)

>> Talent Acquisition Manager (Sydney) -
[https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/4146b2a9b538-talent-
acquis...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/4146b2a9b538-talent-acquisition-
manager?source=www.propelleraero.com/jobs&popup=true)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
petrochukm
WellSaid Labs | Seattle | ONSITE |
[https://wellsaidlabs.com/](https://wellsaidlabs.com/)

WellSaid Labs uses deep generative models to create hyperrealistic voice-overs
for books (i.e. audiobooks), videos, assistive devices, call centers, video
games, etc.

Our launch:

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/07/wellsaid-aims-to-make-
natu...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/07/wellsaid-aims-to-make-natural-
sounding-synthetic-speech-a-credible-alternative-to-real-humans/)

[https://www.geekwire.com/2019/ai2s-incubator-gives-birth-
wel...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/ai2s-incubator-gives-birth-wellsaid-
startup-synthesizes-amazingly-realistic-
voices/?fbclid=IwAR0uHTuvoJ9xf7VRWUSG4jFVfspY407ppRUzRSwbYFLqh6w_fYe-YJy-CBo)

We have also secured substantial seed funding from top-tier VCs and are
building out our funding team. We are a spin-out from Allen Institute of
Artificial Intelligence (a.k.a. Paul Allen's AI Lab)

You'll work in one of these roles:

\- Full stack engineer

\- Infrastructure engineer

\- Deep learning engineer / researcher

\- Deep learning performance engineer

You'll pioneer in the first commercial deep generative model editor.

Email michael[at]wellsaidlabs[dot]com

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including front-end, back-end,
infrastructure, and machine learning. If you are always looking for things to
improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, ES6, Sass, Webpack, Babel

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can find our jobs showcase and more information at
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen or Budapest or Europe ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4122590002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

~~~
ProtsenkoAlex
We are also looking for a Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002))

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

Even though some companies have already found success with machine learning,
the vast majority of organizations large and small still struggle to launch
new machine learning products and services. The problem isn’t that machine
learning algorithms don’t work, but that they are too hard to use.

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
jonathanho
Peloton | Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Peloton is a digital fitness company based in NYC. Our company is reinventing
in-home fitness with a new take on blending together the best hardware,
software, and instructional content with an eye towards becoming a 'Netflix
for fitness'.

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have lots of opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, as the SRE team, our
goal is to make sure that our developers can get the job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646)

We have many other open positions listed on our career page:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers)

~~~
Sir_Vival
Do more Peloton jobs have the option to be remote? My wife is an accountant
and she's looking for something, but it's hard to find non-dev remote jobs.

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | Remote | Full stack Software
Engineer

Acceptable timezones: between -3 and +3 hrs from UTC.

We're hiring a full stack developer (NodeJS, ReactJS, Typescript) to join our
team of 6 remote developers (incl. the engineering manager in Copenhagen).

Minimum 6 years of professional software engineering experience, some of it
working remotely.

Job & company description:
[https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20role%20-%20Ful...](https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20role%20-%20Full%20stack%20software%20engineer%20-%202019-05-01.pdf)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full time | Remote or Onsite | QA Engineer

Acceptable remote timezones: between -3 and +3 hrs from UTC.

We're hiring a QA Engineer to join our team. We're currently 6 developers
(incl. engineering manager), 2 data scientists and a product owner. We are
looking for someone to take on the role of QA Lead. The key responsibility is
to ensure that features pushed to our end users have been thoroughly vetted
and meet our high quality standard.

The software team is remote. The product owner, engineering manager and data
scientists are in our offices in Copenhagen.

Job & company description:
[https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20role%20-%20QA%...](https://docs.portchain.com/hiring/Portchain%20role%20-%20QA%20Engineer%20-%202019-05-01.pdf)

------
gghootch
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-70k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you fully
understand your stock options’ value and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

Complex challenges we’re working on next include: multiyear tax forecast
analysis, recommendation engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and
UI.

Things have been going very well here at Secfi, and consequently in 2019 we
aspire to grow the team 3x. We’re looking for ten software engineers and two
product managers to join us:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Interested? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
pusherSF
Pusher is looking for Sales and Marketing candidates for our brand new San
Francisco, CA office!

Pusher provides developers real-time APIs to build communication and
collaboration features in their products. If you use Lyft, read The New York
Times, send emails with MailChimp, collaborate on inVision, order food with
DoorDash, or use thousands of other apps, you stay realtime with Pusher like
millions of others each day.

Pusher is headquartered in London, UK, with a growing office in San Francisco,
CA, where we support customers and developers throughout the world.

Developer Advocate, Content -
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1003367](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1003367)

Senior Sales Ops Manager-
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1008665](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1008665)

Senior Account Executive -
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/834970](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/834970)

Check out our other roles in UK & USA at: [https://pusher.com/careers#open-
positions](https://pusher.com/careers#open-positions)

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
bhcto
BlocHealth, Inc | Senior DevOps Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE
[http://www.blochealth.com](http://www.blochealth.com)

BlocHealth is speeding up healthcare professional hiring and credentialling by
building the smart portfolio for healthcare professionals and organizations.
We're focused on building software that eliminates the healthcare paperwork
associated with background checking and vetting people before they are allowed
to care for patients.

BlocHealth's team is tiny, and we're looking for people who have strong
opinions about shaping culture positively. We're hoping to find experienced
people in the field with a focus on customer security but also customer
service. We take personal data storage seriously. If you're the sort of
engineer who actually reviews the source code of packages before you use them,
but also understands that you have to protect your users because none of them
will read the warning label, then we want you.

Apply here:

[https://angel.co/blochealth/jobs/540219-senior-devops-
engine...](https://angel.co/blochealth/jobs/540219-senior-devops-engineer)

------
elementsNL
Elements Interactive | Senior Python/Django Developer | Almere, The
Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA, Relocation assistance

Elements Interactive is a digital agency founded in 1996, building web and
mobile applications for a diverse range of clients with HQ in NL. Our team has
over 60 professionals from around the world, who all share a passion for tech,
innovation and learning from each other. We care a lot about growing our
skills, delivering quality work and having fun along the way!

Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses budget to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours

* regular fun events with the team

* travel costs compensated (if daily commute to office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

See more info & our projects here
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed...](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/4DCF348701?viewed=true)

------
schwartzie
PromoteIQ | Backend Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps Engineer, and more | NYC |
ONSITE | [https://www.promoteiq.com](https://www.promoteiq.com)

Lots to build as our B2B SaaS business continues to grow: add new
features/capabilities, improve and streamline existing ones, improve scaling
and technical performance, and some huge greenfield projects on the horizon.

Collaborative 15-person NYC-based engineering team of domain specialists who
tackle interesting technical challenges and contribute meaningfully to overall
system architecture: build services to handle thousands of requests a second,
process hundreds of GBs of data daily, create sleek and functional UIs for
some of the world's largest retailers and consumer brands, manage
infrastructure as code for high-availability environments, and automate
comprehensive test suites.

Stack varies by discipline, and includes: Python, Java, C++, Javascript,
React, Redux, Node.js, AWS, Ansible, Spark SQL, Kafka, and Elastic Stack.

Strong and still-evolving dev management practices built on Scrum methodology.

Current openings:
[https://www.promoteiq.com/jobs/](https://www.promoteiq.com/jobs/)

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | AWS DevOps Engineer for Healthcare Software Platform | Ann
Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA |
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/) What we do
actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ( [https://goo.gl/zntNUd](https://goo.gl/zntNUd) ). This is a major
societal catastrophe - and it needs to be fixed. Part of the solution is the
long-overdue modernization of our nation's health IT infrastructure. This is
CareEvolution's mission - to create better patient outcomes by modernizing -
and connecting - our health IT systems.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

We're looking for AWS engineers with experience in some of the following: EC2,
VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS. A more complete picture of job qualifications can be
found here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/249670/aws-devops-engineer-
fo...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/249670/aws-devops-engineer-for-
healthcare-software-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes (PDF please!) to resume@careevolution.com .

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals CAN apply, but
only if you live within the US.

------
Woopra
Woopra | Software Engineer |San Francisco, CA | Full-time

 __Attn __React Developers - early stage startup (pre-funded & profitable, 8
team members, and over 1000+ customers)

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from both data warehouses (i.e. MySQL / Postgres) and 3rd party
(i.e. Salesforce, Stripe, Segment) channels to help make data more
collaborative across entire organizations without the reliance on SQL or Data
Science.

Check out our Q1 Frontend Product Updates (Medium article):
[https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296](https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296)

We recently rebuilt our entire application with React/Redux and we're super
excited about our roadmap. We have also profitably self-funded our selves to 8
team members and over 1000+ customers.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

 __Please mention HN when you submit your application __

------
scottbcovert
Tython | Salesforce Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time or Part-time
| ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://www.tython.co](https://www.tython.co)

Tython provides consulting services to Salesforce partners, customers, and
ISVs with a focus on lightning web components, Apex development, and backend
integrations.

As the founder at Tython, I've been working on the Salesforce platform since
2010 and in that time provided consulting and development services to Fortune
100 companies and nonprofits alike, released products on the Salesforce
AppExchange, and spoken at Salesforce’s annual Dreamforce conference multiple
times. In 2014 I formed the DC Salesforce developer group and later that same
year my team and I were awarded 4th place and $20,000 at the Dreamforce
Hackathon.

Tython is currently a two man show, but we're looking to build out a fun,
diverse, and supportive team of both junior and experienced Salesforce
software engineers. Reach out if you would enjoy working with a small group,
having a flexible work schedule, and building complex
applications/integrations with the Salesforce platform.

Interested? Send your resume to careers@tython.co (no recruiters please)

------
afader
AppSheet | Software Engineer (Data/Machine Learning) | Portland, OR | Full
time | ONSITE

We're looking for a full-time software developer to join our new Portland-
based AI and Machine Learning team. We're bringing together a small, focused
group of people to create a self-improving platform where anyone can create
their own app---without writing a single line of code. The role involves
working on high-risk, high-reward engineering problems and having the
opportunity to take your ideas from prototype to production. You'll work on
problems that cut across areas like machine learning, human-computer
interaction, databases, compilers, and programming languages, and be a
foundational member of a new team.

[https://angel.co/appsheet/jobs/360190-software-developer-
dat...](https://angel.co/appsheet/jobs/360190-software-developer-data-machine-
learning)

[https://xconomy.com/seattle/2019/04/26/appsheet-
raises-15m-t...](https://xconomy.com/seattle/2019/04/26/appsheet-
raises-15m-to-help-people-who-arent-pro-coders-build-apps/)

------
hexr
Hexr | Backend Software Engineer {Node.js, python, AWS, Backend > Frontend} |
London EC1 | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://hexr.com/blogs/careers/backend-software-
engineer](https://hexr.com/blogs/careers/backend-software-engineer)

We build Custom 3D-printed cycling helmets (here's us in the current WIRED
issue [MAY/JUNE 2019]:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BwpJ0UalDZY/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BwpJ0UalDZY/))

You will be one of the core team members and will be responsible for
automating manual parts of the helmet generation and production pipelines,
creating and maintaining new APIs and (serverless) microservices, improving
our software stack and accelerating its transition into a more robust and
secure cloud processing platform.

Skills we are looking for:

\- Javascript (Node.js) / Python \- AWS \- Experience writing (serverless)
microservices and shaping APIs from scratch \- Experience working with the
Frontend (bonus: Vue.js, babylon.js) \- (bonus) Experience with 3rd-party
integrations like Shopify, Mailchimp etc. \- (bonus) Experience with event-
driven architectures

Email: hackernews@hexr.com

------
perrocontodo
Tyro Payments | Software Engineers, DevOps, Security and more | Sydney,
Australia | Full time | ONSITE | Visa sponsorship possible |
[https://tyro.com](https://tyro.com)

Hi. I'm a Software Developer at Tyro. My company is looking for great people
to join us in this great trip to disrupt the business banking sector in
Australia. We have embraced XP wholeheartedly: Agile, pair programming, TDD,
etc. We're a JVM based shop but moving quickly to the cloud. We need smart,
energetic people that want to have fun and are not afraid to question the
status quo. Our basic tenets are: Innovation, Fairness, Empowerment, Respect,
Transparency and Work-life balance. And this is not just lip service, I'm a
witness. This is a multi cultural, diverse company.

Sydney is a great place to live. Vibrant, modern, with great weather. Some of
the best beaches in the world. And with a great, active technology community.
The company is prepared to sponsor visas for successful candidates.

Visit our career page for more info and for an updated list of the open
positions [https://jobs.lever.co/tyro](https://jobs.lever.co/tyro)

Good luck!

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Back End Developer, Front End Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Front End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
leegutman
Enigma Technologies| Software Engineering, Data Science, Machine Learning,
Product & Strategy| New York, NY| Full-time, On-site
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)
[https://www.enigma.com/engineering](https://www.enigma.com/engineering)

Enigma’s mission is to empower people to interpret and improve the world
around them. We do this by transforming how data is seen and used in the
enterprise. Enigma connects internal and external data to surface insights
that inform business decisions, solve problems and unlock new opportunities.
From combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety, Enigma’s data and
technology is changing the way the world uses data.

Our engineers and data scientists are tackling some of today’s hardest
problems: Entity resolution and linking, Maneuvering with data at scale, &
Semantic encoding and inference.

Apply via the careers link above or reach out directly at
lee.gutman@enigma.com

Featured Roles:

Software Engineer: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-
engineer-1](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-1)

Data Scientist: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-
scientist-2](https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-scientist-2)

Product & Strategy Lead: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-
lead](https://www.enigma.com/careers/product-strategy-lead)

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/356debe5-adf0-4599-95bf-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/356debe5-adf0-4599-95bf-26dc7899e23f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (SQL, Java, Python, Groovy)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/95045dec-b37f-4036-a60c-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/95045dec-b37f-4036-a60c-46ae8e896d4e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (Java, JavaScript, JEE, Spring, Hibernate (JPA2), React)

* Senior Data Science Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1fea54d3fb55?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (SQL, Python)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
bensummers
Haplo | London | ONSITE | Software Developers (all levels)

We build applications to help universities manage their research on top of our
open source information management platform.

Haplo is a small bootstrapped company, founded over 10 years ago. We always
have the excitement of building new things, within the stability of an
established company.

[https://haplo.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/senior-
developer)

[https://haplo.com/jobs/developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/developer)

In particular, we're looking for:

DEVELOPER - ACADEMIC REPOSITORY

We're particularly looking for someone with an interest in academic publishing
who'd like to work with us on the open source Haplo Repository. Our research
publications repository is a significant advance in repository technology, and
we need more colleagues to help us roll it out!

[https://haplo.com/repository](https://haplo.com/repository)

GRADUATE DEVELOPERS

Did you graduate last summer, or are you graduating this summer? We're a great
place to start your career and would love to hear from you.

[https://haplo.com/jobs/junior-developer](https://haplo.com/jobs/junior-
developer)

[https://haplo.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://haplo.com/jobs/new-graduates)

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | Back-end Engineer, DevOps engineer, Mobile Engineer |
REMOTE | Full Time | [http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

We are a fully remote non-profit working to help the underserved manage and
improve their health. We are hiring for several roles right now. Our interview
process is described here:
[http://bit.ly/cmhiringprocess](http://bit.ly/cmhiringprocess)

Open roles: Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/de00ad76-7488-4f2c-93cc-f2fe5455c123)
Mobile Engineer (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/8e8cc0d1-11fc-4052-a1ea-5c2536120b17)
Senior DevOps Engineer (US Only):
[https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

------
emma21
Contunity GmbH | Lead Software Engineer with Python | Full-Time | Munich area,
Germany | ONSITE | [https://www.contunity.eu](https://www.contunity.eu)

Contunity is the future of electronics engineering. Schematics, PCB layout and
software at the push of a button. Half time, half costs or even less.

We are a start-up from Munich, creating an online software solution to empower
development teams to easily build embedded systems, without deep knowledge
about electronics.

Our stack: NodeJS, express, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, pm2, Angular 7, service
workers, passport

Open role:

* Lead Software Engineer with Python

Your Profile:

\- You have excellent knowledge of Python.

\- You like to solve hard problems and digging into new, unfamiliar topics.

\- You value the benefits of startups and take responsibility in a dynamic,
agile environment.

More details:
[https://www.contunity.eu/home/career.html](https://www.contunity.eu/home/career.html)

Apply here: [https://odoo.contunity.eu/jobs/detail/lead-software-
engineer...](https://odoo.contunity.eu/jobs/detail/lead-software-engineer-
with-python-full-time-19)

Please note that we, unfortunately, currently cannot offer relocation or visa
support.

------
ksr-jobs
Kickstarter | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.kickstarter.com](https://www.kickstarter.com)

Kickstarter is changing how millions of people around the world engage with
art and creativity. There’s something special about knowing your hard work and
talents are helping tens of thousands of creative projects come to life.

Software Engineer, Payments [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/software-
engineer-payments](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/software-engineer-
payments)

Senior Security Engineer [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/staff-security-
engineer](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/staff-security-engineer)

Senior Software Engineer, API [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/senior-
software-engineer-ap...](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-api)

Senior Full Stack Engineer, Project Community
[https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs/full-stack-engineer)

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Software Engineer, Applications |Full-stack / Front
End | Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999685504946-Sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999685504946-Software-
Engineer-Applications)

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include flexible
work hours, unlimited time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave,
and work from home Wednesdays.

What's it like to work with me? See my manager README at
[https://www.alexdangelo.com/manager-readme-for-alex-
dangelo/](https://www.alexdangelo.com/manager-readme-for-alex-dangelo/)

------
evanjacobs
Amazon - Alexa for Everyone | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE (Seattle,
WA) | Full Time

Alexa for Everyone is focused on making Alexa an indispensable part of the
lives of people with disabilities, older customers, and family caregivers. We
are a small team of engineers and product managers and we have an ambitious
road map for the year.

We are looking for engineers who love to invent new experiences on behalf of
customers and are willing to dive into any layer of the tech stack in order to
deliver those experiences on a large scale.

Please take a look at two of our open positions listed below or reach out to
me (I'm the Hiring Manager) directly at evan@amazon.com

Current open positions:

Sr. Software Development Engineer:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/696864/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/696864/senior-software-development-
engineer-alexa-experience)

Software Development Engineer:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/839068/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/839068/software-development-
engineer-alexa-experience-and-devices)

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Front End Developer | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services.

This is an exciting Engineering role with significant involvement in driving
the growth of Borrowell through creative Engineering and Marketing. You will
be a vital contributor who will work at the intersection of Borrowell’s
Engineering, Marketing, Product, and Design functions. This role will be
focused on engineering projects directly related to revenue growth, user
acquisition, and conversion rate optimization.

This person will be responsible for designing, coding and modifying
Borrowell’s website, helping develop media campaigns and working on web
applications from concept through reality. This person will work
enthusiastically with our internal marketing and brand teams to develop
visually appealing and innovative web features backed by user-friendly design
and clear navigation.

Apply today:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC](https://www.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC)
borrowell.com/careers

------
tellus
Tellus (tellusapp.com) | Android (Kotlin), iOS (Swift), backend (Ruby/Rails),
UI/UX designer, product, and growth | Silicon Valley | Full-time only |
Competitive salaries and equity depending on role and experience

Tellus is an ambitious real estate technology startup founded by serial
entrepreneurs in 2016 to become the most comprehensive platform for investors
and homeowners. This unique sector is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
plagued by uninspired product offerings — yet at the same time, real estate
contributes up to 18% of the U.S. GDP. We’re a team of seasoned operators and
developers with home base in the Silicon Valley who loves to move fast and
wants to do something no one has figured out.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you’re looking for a challenge unlike any other and yearning to join an
experienced team, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and
references or code/work samples to us at jobs <at> tellusapp.com. Please note,
we generally don’t respond to generic resume blasts. We’re looking for
exceptional individuals who have a true interest in what we’re doing.

------
gip
Handshake | [Senior|Lead] Data [Engineers|Scientists|Analysts] | San
Francisco, CA & Denver, CO | Full Time

Handshake's mission is to democratize opportunity and make it easy for _all_
students to build a meaningful career, no matter where they go to school or
who they know. Handshake has 8+ million students and young alumni and 300,000+
employers recruiting students across 700 schools.

I am a new manager who is closely involved with trying to fill our positions
in data engineering (data engineers and scientists). Looking for engineering
leads, software developers, data scientists and analysts who want to help us
build the new generation of our platform. Working with our datasets is fun and
everyone still has a huge impact on our direction.

Apply online at
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/) \--
also feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with people about students, opportunity,
diversity, startups, whatever. Also drop me a line in case you wanna grab
coffee in SF. Email (base64): Z2lsbGVzQGpvaW5oYW5kc2hha2UuY29t

------
SeanMcTex
Handsome | Austin, TX | Freelance | Remote |
[https://handsome.is](https://handsome.is)

Handsome is looking for a talented freelance web developer to work closely and
collaboratively with our design team to create extraordinary, award-worthy
website experiences. The ability to create visually amazing, world-class work
is a requirement -- your portfolio is the best way to show your skills for
this role. Knowledge of web UI frameworks is less important. We value
diversity and welcome applicants from underrepresented groups.

Handsome is a digital experience agency. We work with the world’s most
innovative brands to create digital products, services, and businesses that
help them thrive in a progressively connected world. Our client partnerships
include FedEx, Keller Williams, Dell, Facebook, Home Depot, Nickelodeon and
others.

If you'd like to work with us on this or future projects, please tell us about
yourself using our Technical Talent Registry here: [http://hnd.sm/tech-
talent](http://hnd.sm/tech-talent)

If you have questions, feel free to contact me at sean.mcmains@handsome.is

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

UserLeap is modernizing customer surveys with artificial intelligence.
Leveraging years of industry experience, UserLeap helps its customers uncover
the most critical issues across their user base, helping to improve conversion
rates and increase retention. No longer will companies need to rely on teams
of people calling and surveying their customers.

This is your chance to join a startup in one of the most exciting phases,
where you can become an early member of the team and play a vital part in our
growth. We’re quickly signing larger and larger enterprises and looking for an
experienced Senior Frontend Engineer to own and develop new features for our
customer dashboard.

UserLeap is based in San Francisco, CA. The company raised a venture financing
led by Hack VC. The CEO has been an early team member for 5 successfully
acquired startups, including Weebly (acquired by Square), Vurb (acquired by
Snap Inc) and Extrabux (acquired by eBates).

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com, or apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/userleap](https://jobs.lever.co/userleap)

------
marcinx27
Pivotal Labs | UX Product Designer, Product Manager, Sr. Software Engineer |
New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

Pivotal Labs is Pivotal’s consulting arm and a recognized leader in modern
software development practices. We work with many of the world’s most
influential companies, helping them not only build great software, but
fundamentally create a culture of innovation. Our approach is informed by over
20 years of experience and continuous improvement, and blends lean startup,
user-centered design and agile/XP.

Our methodology is about evolving, in both development and innovation, and our
culture is empowering. Our 2,000+ employees across offices worldwide subscribe
to an ethos of kindness. We make a point to bring empathy to each and every
project, and are guided by a purposeful mission— to transform how the world
builds software.

Sr. Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b2dfc8dc1](https://grnh.se/b2dfc8dc1)

UX Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/81c6807b1](https://grnh.se/81c6807b1)

Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/f255ae891](https://grnh.se/f255ae891)

~~~
jdhn
If we apply to any of these, is there a way to mention that we saw the posting
on HN?

~~~
marcinx27
Not on the form, but feel free to mention it to whoever you talk to.

------
joshpadnick
Gruntwork | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | 100% Remote | Full-Time |
[https://gruntwork.io](https://gruntwork.io)

Our mission is to make it 10x easier to understand, build, and deploy
software.

We are currently focused on knocking all the grunt work of DevOps, where our
goal is to make it 10x easier to get up and running with production-grade
infrastructure as code on major cloud providers like AWS and GCP.

You'll work with a wide range of tech including Go, Python, Bash, AWS, GCP,
Terraform, Docker, Node, React, and whatever else is necessary to solve the
problem. Prior experience is less important than an ability to quickly ramp
up. Much of your work will be open source.

We are 100% self-funded and have been profitable from day 1. We compute
salaries and bonuses formulaically, which results in an above-market salary
with generous benefits. We also employ a progressive equity system to more
equitably distribute the proceeds of any future liquidity event.

Email us at careers@gruntwork.io.

For more info, see:

\- [https://gruntwork.io/careers](https://gruntwork.io/careers)

\- [https://blog.gruntwork.io](https://blog.gruntwork.io)

------
zbear
STREAMLABS | VANCOUVER, CANADA | Full-time | Onsite | VISA PROVIDED |
[https://streamlabs.com](https://streamlabs.com)

Streamlabs offers the #1 ranked tools for streamers. We build tools and
software allowing live streamers to engage with viewers, monetize their
broadcasts, and grow their channels. We have paid out over $275m to streamers
since 2014.

\- (URGENT) iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/e3d6b062-a4d1-4e17-bdd7-188...](https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/e3d6b062-a4d1-4e17-bdd7-18802e6938a5)

\- Backend Software Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/9882f0a8-5cd8-476f-932e-5b3...](https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/9882f0a8-5cd8-476f-932e-5b396877b50f)

\- Visual Designer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/c1cb72f0-75a1-4faf-8b86-86d...](https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs/c1cb72f0-75a1-4faf-8b86-86d0f58a273a)

Check out more opening:
[https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs](https://jobs.lever.co/streamlabs)

------
kaitlynkarat
Karat | Full Stack Engineers, Product Manager, Solutions Engineer | Seattle,
WA | REMOTE | Full-time | www.karat.com

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of top engineering organizations -- primarily first-round technical
interviews. Our network of experienced Interview Engineers have conducted tens
of thousands of technical interviews with software engineering candidates.
Clients increase capacity to interview and unlock engineering productivity,
all while providing exceptional candidate experiences.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Full-time employees receive
unlimited time off, 100% coverage of health, dental, and vision insurance,
401(k), equity and the freedom to work from wherever you’re most comfortable.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Solutions Engineer - Seattle or Remote - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/d8ee32692](https://grnh.se/d8ee32692)

Product Manager - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/bade0b402](https://grnh.se/bade0b402)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

------
pmohun
Anthem | Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA |
Full-time, Onsite

Anthem is a Fortune 30 company that specializes in for-profit health insurance
and is the largest member of the Blue Cross Blue Shield Association.

As part of an ongoing push to rapidly grow our digital capabilities, we are
hiring talent to make our large volume of data useful to improve people's
health.

We are hiring software engineers into several teams that will focus on
building internal machine learning models for predicting health outcomes,
building blockchain based systems to improve security and transparency among
the healthcare ecosystem, and generally make healthcare a more modern
experience.

Put candidly -- this is a new group within a traditional organization that is
growing quickly and looking for top talent. There are more roles than people
at the moment and a lot of projects going on in this space. This is a great
opportunity to use the resources of a large American company and solve
problems at the complex intersection of technology, health, and regulations.

We currently serve 40 million members and just finished our best performance
year to date.

If you're interested, reach out directly to phil.mohun (at) anthem.com

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow,

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Director of Engineering- Cloud Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ee8bd8511](https://grnh.se/ee8bd8511)

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/488afecd1](https://grnh.se/488afecd1)

Senior Information Security Specialist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/90b015d41](https://grnh.se/90b015d41)

Senior Data Scientist (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/af0be0291](https://grnh.se/af0be0291)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/af0be0291](https://grnh.se/af0be0291)

Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d55dd1741](https://grnh.se/d55dd1741)

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role, somewhat less
customer-facing than AIE and FAE above ◦ Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning
and/or C++/HPC/Parallel programming/performance programming skills – ideally
we want a mix of both ◦ Seattle & Palo Alto • AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦
Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep Learning, ideally also with C/C++
background ◦ Palo Alto or Seattle Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA / Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF,
etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React) -
Senior Security Engineer (SAML, identity, OAuth, etc) (please use [hnfe] or
[hnse] in subject line for the above).

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

~~~
seagreen
Why is this downvoted? It's a rust job in an important field.

(Disclaimer: I don't work there, but I've met a couple people who do.)

------
grantrutherford
Component Sense | Web Developer | Full Time | Scotland | PERMANENT & ONSITE

We are a tech company operating in the electronic manufacturing sector and our
systems allow us to buy and sell electronic components globally, which helps
prevent waste. We are actively working with over 2.2 billion electronic
components, trying to ensure they are used for their intended purpose instead
of becoming scrap!

Our organisations intent is to lead electronic manufactures toward zero waste.
If needless waste gets under your skin and unnecessary damage to our global
environment bothers you then join us at Component Sense.

We are looking for a skilled, productive developer to help building and
developing our suite of bespoke in-house applications.

Tech Stack: PHP (Laravel), JavaScript, TypeScript (Angular), MySQL.

Perks: Competitive salary, Generous pension plan, 30 days vacation, Company
Library, Birthday celebrations!

Once established in the team we offer flexible work hours and remote working.
Be part of a company that has a real impact on the environment as well as
society.

Find out more and apply here -
[https://componentsense.recruitee.com](https://componentsense.recruitee.com)

------
ascorbic
Aerian | Bath, UK | JavaScript / TypeScript / React / React Native | ONSITE |
aerian.com

We're a 25-person agency based in the woods just outside Bath, creating web
and mobile apps and games for large and small clients. These include the BBC
(hundreds of projects), CNN, Historic Royal Palaces (the Tower of London!), as
well as lots of non-profits and public sector clients.

We're hiring mid-level and senior JS devs, ideally with experience with React
or similar frameworks. A lot of the work will be TypeScript, but it's OK if
you don't have experience using it yet. You'd be working on a mix of
greenfield projects and maintaining existing projects, and while it would
mostly be front-end it would probably include some Node work too - including
voice skills.

Our hiring process has a short at-home project, and an in-person interview
possibly with a phone-screen beforehand if you're not nearby. The interview
doesn't have whiteboard coding or quizzes, but is based around discussion of
your at-home project.

Perks include free gym, electric car scheme and working on lots of interesting
projects.

If you're interested, get in touch with me directly: matt.kane@aerian.com

------
maximilianburke
UrbanLogiq | [https://www.urbanlogiq.com](https://www.urbanlogiq.com) | FT On-
site Senior Software Engineer | FT On-site Software Engineer | FT UX Designer
| Vancouver, Canada UrbanLogiq, a venture-backed startup with offices in
Vancouver and New York, and graduate of the 500 Startups program, has a
mission to help governments and public servants unlock the insights hidden in
their data to help build better communities.

Our cloud-based platform aggregates existing disparate data sources, automates
key workflows found in government, augments existing data sources with
complementary and supplementary data streams, and provides analytics to give
planners and engineers a more complete and thorough view of the situations
they need to make decisions on. From small cities, like the City of Delta, to
large cities, like the City of San Jose, to regional levels like the Province
of British Columbia, our goal is to bring actionable intelligence to all
levels of government regardless of size.

More details on these particular positions can be found here:

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-
software-...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6099b41b81f7-senior-software-
engineer)

Software Engineer - [https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-
enginee...](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/6cf22c91536c-software-engineer-
product)

UX Designer - [https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/d92a431f87e0-ux-
designer](https://urbanlogiq.breezy.hr/p/d92a431f87e0-ux-designer)

------
chiamonkey
Holland & Barrett (US) | Engineers (all levels), Product/Program Managers (all
levels) | Chicago | On-site

Holland & Barrett International is one of the world’s leading health and
wellness retailers and the largest in Europe. With over 145 years of
experience in the industry, our name is a familiar sight in almost every major
city and town across the UK and is becoming increasingly more visible further
afield, in markets as diverse as the Netherlands and Malta to the UAE, China
and India.

We're opening an engineering and retail technology office in Chicago.

I'm looking for full-stack JavaScript developers (all levels), Java developers
(all levels), Elastic Search developers (Senior), Product and Program Managers
(all levels). Candidates with experience in eCommerce and retail technology
will be prioritized.

We're nurturing a startup-like culture but have global footprint, corporate
means and funding isn't an issue.

Full-time. Sponsorship is available but we've limited capacity (right now).
Email from recruiters not invited to respond and/or not on the company's
existing preferred supplier list will be ignored.

Send me our resume and details to start a discussion.

E: chrisricci@hollandandbarrett.com

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
13 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 4 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post [1]

We're also looking for a part time UI designer contractor!

1:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
rdl
Tezos (Nomadic Labs) | Technical/Documentation Writer | Paris, FR | ONSITE

Tezos is a top-20 cryptocurrency project with a focus on on-chain governance
and security. We're a decentralized ecosystem with multiple entities working
together toward a common goal.

Among other hiring needs (in NYC, Paris, Europe-generally, etc.), we're
particularly interested in (English-language) technical writer/documentation
and training developers to help build some really good developer, integrator,
and end user documentation.

We're also constantly hiring (mainly PhD) OCaml developers and other technical
roles, but we've got a more solid pipeline of those people -- tech writer,
training development, and release engineering less so so far.

Compensation/etc. is "market". Perk: you get to work with a ~35 person team
with ~22 CS PhDs, great ties to French academic institutions, etc., and a
beautiful office in Paris (with private offices, with doors). Open source
software, lots of opportunity to learn/grow your career and network.

Speaking French is helpful (socially, since you're in Paris), but you can get
by professionally in English-only if you'd like (but you probably want to
learn French, at least for the great restaurants).

We'd like this to be ONSITE in Paris, but there is travel to NYC/Zurich/etc.
as you wish. Happy to help with relo, visa, etc. as needed (EU person is
probably easier, but for the right people we'd hire globally for someone who
wants to be in Paris).

For more information please contact me at ryan.lackey@tezos.com and I'll put
you in touch with the hiring manager, or answer preliminary questions.

------
eli
Python/Full-Stack Engineer | Industry Dive | ONSITE | Washington, DC

Industry Dive is looking for a full-stack engineer who is curious and
motivated to join our product development team. We use a variety of open-
source technology, and our core application is written in Django. We believe
in cross-functional teams, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many
other projects, including data products, mobile applications, and devops. This
job reports to the VP of Engineering.

Industry Dive strives to provide an inclusive and welcoming environment. One
of our core values is for employees to bring their unique perspective and
personality to a variety of projects. Your voice and the work you’ll do here
matters to your teammates, other teams within the company and our customers
and readers.

OTHER OPEN POSITIONS: Salesforce Administrator, Ad Ops Coordinator, UI Design
Engineer, Sales, and many openings for business journalists and editors.

More info and application at
[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)
or I'm happy to answer any questions by email eli-at-industrydive-com

------
ShaneCurran
Evervault ([https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)) | VP of
Engineering + more | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE

At Evervault, we're working to make data privacy simple. We're building simple
developer tools that allow companies to process personal data in a secure
environment, so they can forget about data privacy and focus on doing what
they do best: building their product. This is a unique opportunity to get in
on the ground floor of a world-class team, helping to fundamentally re-
architect how companies handle personal data.

We're VC-backed by some of the best investors in the business and are now
building out our team in Dublin.

As VP of Engineering, you'll be responsible for building out our core tech
team over the coming months and for driving the design and build processes of
our infrastructure.

We're also looking for talented software engineers and designers so if you, or
anyone you know, would be a good fit then please don't hesitate to get in
touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

Reach out at shane@evervault.com if you're interested.

------
mollyatpax
PAX | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.paxvapor.com](https://www.paxvapor.com)

PAX is a leading consumer technology company that designs and manufactures
premium vaporizers for safe and responsible consumption of legal cannabis. PAX
devices are compatible with the PAX Mobile App that allows consumers to bring
control, predictability, and simplicity to their cannabis rituals.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

Recruiting Contact: molly@pax.com

* See All Open Roles: [https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71](https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71)

Tech Stack: Cloud Foundry on AWS for hosting all servers, Akamai CDN, Java
8/Kotlin used on all backend services and APIs, RDS (AWS MySQL) used for
account data storage, AWS S3 used for raw storage, RedShift used for
analytics, React.js used for web based front end clients (including
dashboards), Swift for iOS, Kotlin for Android, Python for Data Science

------
junelay
Ommo Technologies, Inc. | Algorithm Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full Time | Salary
+ Equity | www.ommo.co

At Ommo Technologies, Inc., is making computing more human and effortless. We
developed a patented permanent magnet based position tracking system that
achieves sub-millimeter level precision, mobile form factor, and no line of
sight requirement. We imagine a world where our interaction with digital
objects are as natural and intuitive as with real objects.

Seed funded by a VC, Ex-Apple/Samsung/Intel/Huawei/Riot Games Team of 8
currently

We are looking for an experienced Algorithm Engineer with specific experience
in sensor fusion algorithms with IMU/positioning systems, ideally a specialist
in Kalman filter implementations. Bonus points for familiarity with subjects
such as electromagnetism, motors, dynamic models, simulation building, medical
devices, and more.

We are a small team and looking for core team members who will help guide the
direction of the company to meet long-term challenges. If you believe you have
the experience and understanding and a desire to grow into an engineering
leadership role, please send an email to kyul@ommo.co with your resume.

------
arciini
Travelchime (YC W19) | Full-Stack Developer; Designer | San Francisco or
Remote | [https://travelchime.com/](https://travelchime.com/),
[https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs](https://travelchime.com/blog/jobs)

Travelchime is building tools to make leisure travel easier. We're a YC W19
graduate who's looking to hire our first (non-founder) engineer and first
designer.

We believe that travel makes us and the world better, and are trying to lower
the bar to travel by bringing together all the information you need to travel
in the best tool to organize your plans. Our product so far is a Google Docs
for planning travel and sharing recommendations.

We’re an engineering and product-heavy team. A typical week’s work involves
talking to users, prioritizing tasks on a kanban, designing on Figma, and
building and shipping continuously. Harry and I have worked at Stripe,
McKinsey, and Google and studied Computer Science at Yale. We've built
profitable travel businesses in the past, and at Travelchime, we try to take
the best parts of each of the our past workplaces and bring them together.

We believe in work-life balance. We work regular hours, take time off as a
team to eat lunch together (and even cook!), exercise, and enjoy time with
friends and family. We love travel and believe it rejuvenates us and makes us
better people, and have quarterly travel offsites where the goal is to just
enjoy visiting a new place and use the tools we’ve built.

If you enjoy travel, and would love to make it easier for the rest of the
world to do it, send us a note at founders@travelchime.com! We’d love for you
to join our team.

------
alexmarion
GoTab Inc. - Software Engineer | Washington, D.C. | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://gotab.io/info/careers](https://gotab.io/info/careers)

GoTab is building a data and payment platform which meshes cutting-edge and
established alike. We’re looking for experienced software developers who enjoy
a fast paced startup environment and complex problem solving. With GoTab you
will have to opportunity to work across multiple environments including IoT,
Node JS, native applications, and more.

Required:

\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science (or equivalent), with a minimum of 3
years relevant experience

\- Excellent communications and remote collaboration skills

\- Advanced asynchronous Javascript on Node.js with ES2015 and ES2016
constructs

\- Strong knowledge of relational databases, preferably with PostgreSQL

\- HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, jQuery

\- Full competency with software development workflow tools such as JIRA, Git,
and CI tools such as CircleCI/Bamboo/Jenkins

Preferred:

\- Experience with building and deploying applications on Heroku

\- Familiarity with Amazon Web Services, particularly AWS SNS, SQS, S3 and API
Gateway

\- Experience with Marko templating

\- Familiarity with any flavor of Linux

\- Familiarity with software development on low-power devices such as
Raspberry Pi, The Chip or Pyboard

------
madmax108
Tact.AI | Bangalore, India & Sunnyvale, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Tact ([https://tact.ai](https://tact.ai)), we're building the next
generation of AI-driven enterprise sales SAAS. Tact.AI is the world’s first
mobile sales productivity suite. Our device-native, conversational platform is
used by Fortune 500 companies to transform the daily sales experience in the
field and maximize the value of their CRM investments. Tact.AI brings together
state of the art conversational AI built on a platform with a razor sharp
focus on scalability and extensibility, tied together by a UX-first approach.

The India Centre of Tact.AI (which I’m an early engineer at) was set up in
July 2018, with a focus on bringing together engineering talent to take
Tact.AI to the next level, in terms of features, capabilities and scale, while
building up on the culture of inclusion that we have always prided itself
upon.

We are funded by Accel, Redpoint, Comcast, Amazon, Salesforce, Upfront &
Microsoft Ventures (and have been covered by TechCrunch, Forbes, VentureBeat,
you-name-it).

We’re always on the lookout for great engineers (at the moment we're actively
looking for NLP/AI Engineers and Backend/Platform Engineers, while passively
talking to engineers interested in what we're building who may not fit these
roles directly) as we scale up the India centre, but same roles are also
welcome in Sunnyvale. We had quite a bit of success with the Who's Hiring in
the past, so here we go again!

To apply, shoot out your resume and the role you are interested in to:
Y2FyZWVycy1pbmRpYUB0YWN0LmFpIA== (or feel free to AMA). Do mention HN
somewhere in your mail so we know where you are from! :)

~~~
thekhatribharat
We, unfortunately, cannot base64 our email, as recruiters might not pick it
up.

------
volodia
Afresh | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Afresh is a Series A startup focused on automating the food supply chain using
AI with the ultimate goal of eliminating food waste. In the US, about 40% of
all food waste occurs in supermarkets and downstream, largely due to
inefficient manual ordering processes. This waste leads to >$80B in economic
losses as well as 1.5 billion tons of greenhouse gas emissions, which is
comparable to the emissions of Japan.

Afresh is commercializing a technology developed as part of a Stanford
research project that automates the pen-and-paper processes used by
supermarket operators. This technology cuts retail food waste by >50% and
dramatically increases the stores' profit margins.

We are founded by a team of Computer Science PhDs, MBAs, designers, and
engineers from Stanford, Berkeley, CMU. We're backed by former Google CEO Eric
Schmidt's firm (Innovation Endeavors) and the first investors in Instagram,
Stitchfix, SoFi, and Heroku (Steve Anderson of Baseline Ventures).

We're growing fast: we're in a partnership with 4 large regional grocers
representing 500+ stores and >$10B in revenue. We're also looking for smart,
enthusiastic, dependable people interested in applying cutting-edge technology
to problems with significant societal impact.

Our open roles are: * Machine Learning Engineer * Backend Engineer * Site
Reliability / DevOps * Mobile Developer * Full-Stack Web Developer Full job
descriptions available at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/afreshtechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/afreshtechnologies)?

Feel free to reach out directly to volodymyr@afreshtechnologies.com (I'm the
CTO)

------
wehriam
Bunch | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://bunchenterprise.com/](https://bunchenterprise.com/) | Onsite | Visa
sponsorship available

Bunch builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions of
people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team leans
heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server technologies
- think time series databases, IPFS, and IoT - to offer features for a market
with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed applications that use drones to
assess disaster sites for insurance companies, distributed systems that move
huge amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces
that give financial organizations real-time insight on what’s happening behind
markets. We value elegance in implementation and invest heavily in the user
experience.

The Bunch offices are the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) bunchenterprise (dot) com - I'd
love to hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs](https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
sgurnick
UCLA Library | Development Support Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-
time Career

We're hiring at the UCLA Library. Our team is accepting application for a
Development Support Engineer position.

We call our Linux Operations Engineering team - Development Support. We do
this because it embodies who we are as individuals and the relationships we
cultivate with our colleagues. Our mission is to embrace DevOps as a culture,
rather than a job description. The focal point of our efforts is to support
the Library’s software development projects by enabling our developer
teammates to use the tools, infrastructure, procedures, and workflows to get
the job done with as few hindrances as possible. Within our team, no one
throws tasks or responsibilities over a wall. The phrase, “That’s not my job”,
doesn’t exist here. We understand that DevOps is everyone’s job. We support
one another and don’t point fingers of blame.

If this resonates with you, and sounds like an environment you’d like to be a
part of, please consider taking a look at our job posting:
[https://ucla.in/2IGcURR](https://ucla.in/2IGcURR)

------
aleckiefan
Flare Jewelry | Boston, MA | Backend engineer, Mechanical engineer | Full-time
| [https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/](https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/)

We put hidden buttons into your jewelry so you don't have to make compromises
for your safety.

Started by two female founders, Flare is reinventing personal security with
data-driven technology solutions that give people the freedom and power to
boldly live the lives they choose. Sitting at the intersection of hardware and
software development, our technology turns wearable accessories into escape
buttons.

\- Backend: [https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/25a4025d610f-backend-
softw...](https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/25a4025d610f-backend-software-
engineer)

\- Mechanical: [https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/ed7b187afb89-mechanical-
en...](https://flare-jewelry.breezy.hr/p/ed7b187afb89-mechanical-engineer)

I'm Flare's head of engineering. Please send any questions or comments and
I'll do my best to reply quickly. I'm mike at flarejewelry dot co.

------
bckmn
Front-End/UI Developer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing here at OfficeLuv
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)) and are looking for a
Front-end/UI Developer to help us shape our product. You will help design,
develop, and deliver the technology that powers OfficeLuv and our loyal
customers. You will work within our tech/product team to build applications in
the browser and on mobile devices.

We’re building for the long run. You’ll be excited about our rapid, iterative
progress and providing direct benefit to our customers. We’re standardizing
and automating a process that’s ripe for it. You’ll be shaping the management
of offices across the country! We are automating and expanding the pulse of
purchasing and communication in the workplace. You are a thinker, a maker, and
a passionate advocate for the Minimum Delightful Product that helps us "ship
it" every week.

We run a very collaborative and growth-mindset product team. We focus on
automating as much as possible (continuous integration and deployment for all
systems) so we can all sleep soundly at night. If you want a taste of our
management style, [you can read about it][0]. [We contribute][1] to the open
source community and communicate within our company continuously. Read more
and apply here:
[https://www.officeluv.com/careers](https://www.officeluv.com/careers)

[0]: [https://github.com/andjosh/as-your-
manager](https://github.com/andjosh/as-your-manager) [1]:
[https://officeluv.github.io/](https://officeluv.github.io/)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | junior full stack | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Junior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> grnh.se/866aea7c1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products.
using react and a service oriented architecture with docker and go now for a
few years, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work
on the full stack. We are building internal- and external-facing software in
the health-insurance space.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you prefer
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with easy commute and cheap, good food options around

~~~
tyteen4a03
The link says the job position is no longer open.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Mobile, Graphics, and ML engineers | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite
| [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (14 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to convert text content into video. We've
found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots
of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP,
artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical
challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

\- Mobile Developer: we haven't built a mobile app before, so this is a great
chance to work on something really greenfield. You'll set up the whole
architecture, decide which tools we use, how we release updates, and drive the
direction of our mobile development! Looking for some React Native experience
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/B2928CA74B](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/B2928CA74B)

\- Machine Learning Engineer: specializing in NLP problems like document
summarization and understanding, topic extraction, and recommendation systems.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/964B167919)

\- Graphics Developer: Intermediate position, contribute to our video
rendering pipeline using javascript, webgl, pixijs. Looking for someone with
experience in digital content creation tools, familiarity with computer
graphics tools, data structures, and algorithms.
[https://lumen5.workable.com/j/93A836A2D1](https://lumen5.workable.com/j/93A836A2D1)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on! Check
out our ongoing projects here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
stephengordon
Criteria | Junior Front End Developer & Junior Back End Developer | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Criteria is a technology company that’s changing the way employers find and
hire great talent. We are on a mission to make the hiring process more fair
and objective.

More than 3000 companies currently use our product for hiring and we are
growing quickly. We've been ranked on the Inc. 5000 list of America's fastest
growing private companies for four years running, and we've also earned a spot
on BuiltInLA’s 100 Best Places to Work in Los Angeles 2019. If you want to
know more about what it's like to work here check us out on Glassdoor! Here's
a link to our Glassdoor profile: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-
at-Criteria-EI_IE...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Criteria-
EI_IE1146223.11,19.htm)

We're looking for a smart and talented Junior Front End Developer and Junior
Back End Developer to join our small, but growing team.

You can read more about the position here:

Junior Front End Developer - [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/junior-
front-end-devel...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/junior-front-end-
developer-criteria-
JV_IC1146909_KO0,26_KE27,35.htm?jl=3225930801&ctt=1557339564577&srs=EI_JOBS)

Junior Back End Developer - [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/junior-
back-end-develo...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/junior-back-end-
developer-criteria-
JV_IC1146909_KO0,25_KE26,34.htm?jl=3225911674&ctt=1557339583929&srs=EI_JOBS)

Thanks, Stephen

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Software Engineer | ONSITE Berkeley, California | Full-Time |
[https://www.voleon.com](https://www.voleon.com) Quant hedge fund co-founded
in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon Group combines an academic
approach to research with an emphasis on scalability and risk management to
deliver cutting-edge technology at the forefront of the finance industry.

At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of machine
learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the problem of
financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual events
within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/7af8f796-e956-4438-8607-ebc63b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon/7af8f796-e956-4438-8607-ebc63b9..).

Other: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

~~~
blobbers
Also have jobs related to sysadmin and cyber security.

------
ktgeek
Instructure | Chicago | [https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[https://code.instructure.com/](https://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for team leads, software engineers, and software engineers in
test. See here for the list of open positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?location=Chicago%2C%20IL&t...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?location=Chicago%2C%20IL&team=Engineering&commitment=Full-
time)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Scala, Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering
problems for you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at kgarner(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineering manager, not a recruiter - to apply you'll have
to go through the lever job board). Note that jobs are onsite.

------
jmaslin
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

------
fh973
QUOBYTE | Santa Clara, CA and Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

 _Quobyte_ is developing a software storage system for file, block and object,
built around a parallel file system core. Customers use our _Data Center File
System_ for HPC clusters in industry and academia, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, postproduction, origin and CGI clusters, and as a scalable
backend for SaaS products.

The _Quobyte Data Center File System_ is a full-stack storage system, which
means that engineering work covers everything from kernel development over
database design to distributed systems engineering. In short: lots of
challenging and fun problems!

Engineering:

* Senior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Junior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Test Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Support Engineer - Berlin, Germany and US

Sales:

* Channel Manager, EMEA

* Sales Engineer - EMEA, US West / Central / East

* Enterprise Sales - EMEA, US West / Central / East

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

We are looking forward to receiving your CV via work@quobyte.com.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning accounting app that offers full end-to-end
compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in beautiful
Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over 80,000 paying
customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) - customers love
what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 190 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), developer tooling, data science

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
rjkeck2
Marlo | Senior Backend Engineer & Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston | Full-
Time, On-site | [https://getmarlo.com](https://getmarlo.com)

At Marlo, we are building software tools to bring meetings into the 21st
century. From our Net Meeting Score algorithm to diagnose unproductive
meetings to new third-party integrations for data collection, we are shipping
exciting new features to our customers every week. We are looking for our
first full-time engineering hires to join us in our quest to make meetings the
best they've ever been.

We're a venture-funded startup out of Harvard's MS/MBA program and are looking
for a senior frontend engineer and senior backend engineer to help us build
out the tech team. These roles would have the ability to morph into tech leads
/ engineering managers very quickly as we hire more junior developer.

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Postgres

Frontend: React, Redux, CSS

DevOps: Docker, Google Cloud Platform

Apply on AngelList at [https://angel.co/l/2gpw6U](https://angel.co/l/2gpw6U)
or email us directly at john(at)getmarlo(dot)com

------
Erem
INSTRUMENTAL | Senior SRE: Systems | 中国 深圳 (Shenzhen, China) | Full-time,
Onsite | instrumental.com Interested in a Systems SRE role with a twist?

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Instrumental, you'll apply your expertise in
linux configuration and software development to guide development of our
distributed compute platform and make sure our software deploys correctly,
runs well, and can be modified at a moment’s notice. The twist? This compute
infrastructure is not in the cloud -- it's distributed around the most secure
factory floors of the world.

This isn't a solo job -- you will be working together not only with fellow
SREs as we build this new team, but with developers, operations, and product
staff in a quest to improve the way that things are made, wherever they are
made.

Sound interesting? Apply here!

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/instrumentalai/view/P_AAAAAACAAE5IsttMBhrkbN)

Relevant Technobabble: Ansible, Terraform, Bash, Docker, Python, Ubuntu, Squid
Proxy, Packer, Linix, DevOps

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
vladicravich
Artery (artery.is) | Full Stack Developer | Onsite | Toronto, Canada

Apply and learn more: www.artery.is/jobs

Want to create scalable social infrastructure for cultures, communities and
cities around the world?

Artery is tackling the next frontier of the sharing economy – culture. Our
platform allows anyone to open their private spaces and self-organize intimate
performances (music, dance, theatre, food, wellness, talks) that happen in
their living rooms, backyards and storefronts. The concept is as old as
sitting around a fire, but we’re introducing algorithmic relevance and social
trust to scale this like never before.

You’ll work with a great technical team to add features on the existing web
platform and launch our apps. If you are passionate about building movements
and comfortable with the constant iteration and creative problem solving that
a small team offers, we’d love to hear from you!

The front end stack includes Backbone, Marionette, Bootstrap. Our backend is
in Golang + Neo4j.

Our team is supportive, diverse and passionate. As an early stage product, the
potential for leadership and growth is limitless.

Competitive salary, flexible hours and meaningful equity (stock options).

------
JED3
Pathlight | Software Engineers | SF | full-time | onsite |
[https://pathlight.com](https://pathlight.com)

Pathlight (pathlight.com) was founded by two entrepreneurs who wanted to
tackle a challenging and unsolved problem: managing people every day is really
hard and no one has built software to help. After selling their last company
to Yelp, they started noticing that managers in every department were
struggling, regardless of how experienced they were. Engineering managers
weren't able to flag, diagnose, and manage anomalous behavior. Sales and
Customer Service managers had 20 tabs open in their browser just to figure out
was going on. Every single one of them was reinventing the wheel and their
teams were suffering because of it. After all, who hasn't had a bad or
stressed or too busy manager?

Trey and Alex realized that, for the first time, there's enough data available
for software to help intelligently manage people. The idea for Pathlight was
born.

We're at this exciting inflection point – we've shipped product, have users
that love us, and have just raised our Series A from a Top VC, but the team is
still super small, with a lot of opportunity for ownership and leadership.
Joining Pathlight now means becoming part of the founding team of engineers,
each of whom will have a massive impact on the product, platform, engineering
culture, and company itself.

Front-End: React, Redux

Back-End: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/1408512?gh_jid=1408512)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
cyri
Magazine zum Globus | (Senior) Go Backend Developer for E-Commerce | Zurich,
Switzerland | FULLTIME, ONSITE | No Visa, No Relocation |
[https://www.globus.ch](https://www.globus.ch)

GLOBUS is the most fascinating department store in the world. We understand
customers as our personal guests. We inspire them with our attentive,
courteous 5-star service. Our unmistakable aesthetic style in product
selection and shop design convince. Our customers value our pronounced
attention to detail as well as our passion for the highest quality.

GLOBUS is driving digital transformation and investing millions of Swiss
francs to provide its customers with a unique omni-channel experience. The
department store focuses on the customer's needs in terms of assortment and
experience, while specialist retailers stand out in terms of assortment and
advice.

You will be part of the Globus E-Commerce Development Team and help us to
build to build services for our online shops, our customers shopping apps and
several employee apps. Our microservice architecture (kubernetes clusters) is
built with Go on the backend side and React, Next.js, Node.js on the frontend
side (using TypeScript).

Coding Experience with Golang, understanding of E-Commerce architecture.

Instructions how to apply: Please send your CV to tobias DOT felbecker AT
globus DOT ch [DE/IT/FR only: [https://migros-gruppe.jobs/de/unsere-
unternehmen/globus/offe...](https://migros-gruppe.jobs/de/unsere-
unternehmen/globus/offene-stellen) sorry no EN website ] A position for a
Senior Frontend Developer is also available

Let them know you found the job via hackernews

------
r00p
Ninety Percent of Everything | Data Scientist | London | ONSITE

Contrary to popular belief it is not planes but huge sea-faring vessels which
are responsible for transporting more than 90% of all products across the
globe each and every day. Our customers own and manage container ships,
tankers, car carriers and bulk carriers which navigate the high seas 24/7
monitored by land-based maritime experts. Ninety Percent of Everything are
making the next generation of apps which enable this to happen with the click
of a button.

We’re a London-based startup consisting of Physicists, Mathematicians,
Engineers of all stripes, Developers, Designers, Maritime specialists and
industry veterans.

Our office is in the heart of London, next to both Hyde Park and Oxford
Street.

The tech we use: Python, pandas, sklearn, tensorflow, flask, SQL, git, http,
grpc, influx, elasticsearch, kafka, kubernetes, docker

The theory we use: Statistics, probability, newtonian mechanics, fluid
dynamics

We're looking for candidates with at least an undergraduate degree in
Mathematics, Physics, Engineering or Statistics. We welcome applications from
junior candidates. Please send your resume to careers@90poe.io

------
biddle
Adobe | Web Application Engineers | Full-time, Onsite | SF

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to help re-imagine Photoshop for the web.
We're building a user-first, non-pro focused app that empowers everyone to
easily build the stunning images and design they can imagine - with the
simplicity, power and joy of playing with simple building blocks.

[http://reinventimaging.com](http://reinventimaging.com)

Good design is hard, but the applications we use to build our designs should
make it easy, so we're using the power of excellent UX and machine learning to
help make that a reality.

We're solving challenging, engaging problems that include:

\- Creating a highly performant rendering on low-end devices in a browser
environment \- Offline-first real-time collaborative image editing \- Large
scale social discovery, learning, sharing, remixing of creative imagery &
content \- Utilizing machine learning to speed up and improve the creative
process

We’re a small but rapidly growing team, backed by the tech and resources of
Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: TypeScript, Web Components,
Canvas/WebGL, WebAssembly, Node.js, AWS. You'll also have the opportunity to
contribute back to open-source projects.

Join us to change how the world creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Web Software Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Software-Engineer---Digital-Imaging_69344)

Senior Web Automation Software Quality Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Software-Quality-Engineer_74488)

Senior Engineering Program Manager (SF)
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienc...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienced/job/San-Francisco/Senior-Engineering--Program-
Manager_68502)

\--> Add a note that you found this post on Hacker News! <\--

------
katieroadmunk
Roadmunk | Web Developer, Dev Ops, Growth Dev, Software Test Specialist|
Kitchener, ON or Toronto, ON | Fulltime, Onsite | www.roadmunk.com/careers

We are a scale-up based in Toronto and Kitchener focused on creating a web-
based SaaS solution for aligning companies to the product vision.

All of our roles we are open to having someone based in either of our office
locations.

Feel free to reach out and ask if you have any questions :) katie@roadmunk.com

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | Lead React Front-End Engineer (Gatsby) | San Diego OR San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full time

Housecall Pro | Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite |
Full time

Housecall Pro | Product Analyst Lead | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full time

[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Backed by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom)

------
blfletcher
EyeLevel.ai | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite EyeLevel.ai is the first native
conversational marketing platform and global publishing network comprised of
digital assistants and chatbots. The EyeLevel.ai platform brings together
advanced Natural Language Processing (NLP), with proprietary data modeling and
scoring, to ensure end users receive marketing messages and promotions, in the
context of a conversation, that feel like recommendations from the
conversational application.

We're hiring a senior frontend engineer, someone strong in redux and react
with familiarity with building a full web stack in a production cloud
environment. Our ideal candidate will grow with our company into an
engineering leader and architect.

We're also hiring a data engineer with an adtech background, someone familiar
with the full adtech stack for delivering digital display ads on web and in
mobile.

Our careers page describes our culture a bit more:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel](https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel)

Feel free to reach out to me directly: benjamin.fletcher@eyelevel.ai

------
20kleagues
Planto Limited | Reverse Software Engineer | Remote and Onsite | HK$30,000 -
HK$40,000 + equity | Hong Kong

Planto is a fintech company in Hong Kong working to create a digital financial
advisor which works for Asia. Planto’s Reverse Engineers are pivotal in our
mission to make financial lives as seamless and efficient for our users. As a
reverse engineer, you will contribute towards the backbone of the Planto
ecosystem in our aggregation team which works to bring our users’ financial
data in one place by reverse engineering mobile APIs.

We will help with visas if you want to work in Hong Kong and qualify for the
role.

All applicants will go through a test before the interview.

Requirements: 2 years experience in reverse engineering mobile apps as a hobby
or professionally. IDA Pro/Ghidra and Frida experience is key.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/planto-io/jobs/540473-reverse-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/planto-io/jobs/540473-reverse-software-engineer)

Planto: [https://www.planto.hk/en/](https://www.planto.hk/en/)

~~~
OkGoDoIt
To clarify, HK$30k is around USD$4k. Is that monthly salary? That can’t be the
annual salary for such an intense job in a city with a higher cost of living
than San Francisco.

~~~
20kleagues
This is monthly, sorry I missed the /month in the post.

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Sales, Software Developer | Full Time | Waterloo, Canada | Onsite,
Remote | [https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup building a lead generation tool that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We have sane working
hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8 hours a day.

# Open Positions

\- Sales Development Representative (SDR):
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/4932](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/4932)

\- Software Developer (Java):
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/10918](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/prospect/10918)

# Perks

\- Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

\- Benefits (Health, Dental, etc) through our company HSA

\- Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

\- Vacation travel spending allowance

\- Laptop of your choice

# How to Apply

Contact aamir@tryprospect.com or apply at the links above

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite

[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress), Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post, and I love working here.
Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share knowledge,
flexible hours/wfh, dog-friendly office, happy customers that give good
feedback, interesting problems to solve, strong sales growth.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:

[https://angel.co/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-software-
en...](https://angel.co/defensestorm/jobs/541601-senior-software-engineer)

------
ethn
Truepill (YC S17 :-: Series A) | Software Engineer (Full-Stack Web / Front-End
/ Back-End ) | Full-Time | ONSITE | SF Bay Area |
[http://truepill.com](http://truepill.com)

If you're interested in:

\- Joining the team behind the fastest growing Pharmacy, ever

\- Being an active participant in the decision-making process of a profitable
YC company

\- Applying your technical skills to a meaningful domain outside of tech
(while learning about industry insider nuances), that has real-world medical
implications

\- Being part of a small engineering team that not only measures daily active
users but also physical products shipped, revenues, and real profits

\- Being part of a small engineering team that ships not only software
products but also physical products

\- Experiencing the impact of your code on the operation of not just machines
but the work-flow of real people (specifically, pharmacists, technicians, and
packers)

\- Full ownership of the features you contribute

Our stack: Python, Node JS, React, GraphQL (+ Apollo), AWS, Ruby, MySQL

We offer a competitive Bay Area salary, stock equity, healthcare insurance,
and other employee benefits comparable to FAANG. ethan at truepill dot com

------
andrew-loca
Localytics | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | NO
VISA

Localytics helps the world’s leading brands understand how users engage with
their apps and how to improve loyalty through personalized and more meaningful
app experiences. We are a Gartner’s 2018 Magic Quadrant Leader for the Mobile
Marketing Platforms, and our customers include Bose, Redbox, Live Nation,
ZipCar, The Weather Channel, ESPN, Bloomberg, Eurostar, and GoPro.

Multiple positions in Engineering and Product:

* Senior Software Engineer, Distributed Systems (Backend)

* Senior Scala Engineer (Backend)

* Principal Software Engineer (Backend)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

* Senior Mobile Software Engineer (iOS, Android)

* Senior UX Designer

* Data Scientist

Our tech stack is AWS (DynamoDB, RDS, S3, SQS/SNS, Kinesis, Lambda, ECS),
Scala, Go, Snowflake, Docker, Kubernetes, Argo. No prior Scala or Go
experience is required but desire to learn is.

Our systems process in real time 4 billion data points per day, analyze
petabytes of data, and reach billions of users and devices for top brands in
the U.S. and worldwide.

Interested? Email me directly at anovikov+hn@localytics.com. Please include
your résumé and a link to your github profile if applicable.

Candidates only. No recruiters please.

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)) | Engineers | New
York | ONSITE & REMOTE | 140k-160k

Flip is making moving into and out of a space as easy as deciding where you
want to go. We'll take on your apartment lease and pay your rent so you can
leave as soon as you need to.[0] We’re backed by USV, Collaborative Fund, and
Tusk Ventures.

We're hiring talented engineers to join our engineering focused team. At Flip,
you'll find private dedicated workspaces, a quiet environment, and a distinct
lack of regular meetings. We're flexible on in-office employees working from
home, and you can work whatever hours are optimal for you. Our team is
intentionally small and experienced.

We're hiring:

* Frontend Engineers

* Internal Tools Lead

* Mobile Lead

Apply here: [https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe, WhatsApp (pre-FB), and Netflix. If you
like and respect how those companies operate give us a shout.

[0] [https://flip.lease/instant](https://flip.lease/instant)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona ONSITE | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Technical PM

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (frontend, backend)

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is a leading EdTech startup providing AI based conversational tutoring
and assessments to education and training industry.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Software Developer

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in UX design and API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE for strong candidates |
[https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve got a
ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and acquisition of analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with Typescript, React, Node, C++, Kubernetes and great technical
operations are critical to our success.

Right now we’re particularly focused on hiring for:

Site Reliability [https://strea.mr/2vg6wJ8](https://strea.mr/2vg6wJ8)

Video [https://strea.mr/2IDvDhK](https://strea.mr/2IDvDhK)

All job postings are here:
[https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY](https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY)

Interested in us but don’t see what you like? Hit us up at
jobs@golightstream.com

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to brittany_dinsmore@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | DevOps Engineers, Software Engineers | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-time | [https://www.gridspace.com/](https://www.gridspace.com/)

Gridspace is a speech software company out of SRI, the lab behind Siri. Its
software processes millions of spoken interactions for some of the world's
most respected businesses. From contact centers to trading desks to voice
networks, enterprise operators use Gridspace to capture, understand and handle
all their mission-critical voice communications. Gridspace's real-time,
accurate and massively scaleable speech processing technology has been
recognized by NIPS, NoJitter, HBR, Forbes and the BBC. Gartner named it a
"Cool Vendor" and Forrester covered Gridspace its latest NLU briefing.

The company is hiring for its office in Los Angeles and offers a challenging
mission, competitive compensation, and a high-quality working environment.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gridspace)

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft | Lahore, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using
web and cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers Backend Engineers (Python/Django) Lead Data Scientists
React Developers Machine Learning Engineers DevOps Engineers

To Apply: [https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/) To email:
pod@arbisoft.com

------
avdrav
Offchain Labs, Inc. is building the Arbitrum platform to unlock the full
potential of smart contracts, making them private, cheap, and easy for
developers to build sophisticated applications. We've recently announced our
funding round ($3.7M from Pantera Capital and others) and will be building out
our engineering team in both Princeton and NYC. We’re particularly interested
in developers with experience in one or more of the following areas: *
Compilers and Architecture * SDK Development * Security Engineering

We love to write code in C++ Go and Solidity, and are looking for strong
developers with multi-language skills. Blockchain experience is not required!

Software Developers:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html)

Developer Relations:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html)

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@offchainlabs.com

------
diwank
Mauna AI | NLP Engineer | Remote OK | Market salary and equity options| 5+
year experience preferred

Mauna is building tools for creating state-of-the-art conversational
experiences. The core product is a framework for creating natural-sounding,
intelligent and adaptive conversational agents without having to know a
mixture of advanced AI, NLP, NLU, ASR, Neural TTS, SSML or Computational-
linguistic programming. We are a light-hearted, fast-paced and fun engineering
team that appreciates diversity in opinion, candidness, ability to take risks
and learn from mistakes but does not tolerate drama, politics or hubris.

We are looking for a Natural Language Processing Engineer to help us create
NLP primitives that offer a more familiar mental model for Conversational UX
developers.

We are very early stage company but the team is run by an experienced C-team
and backed by some of the most esteemed researchers in the field. For a
glimpse of our current platform specification (actively evolving), please look
at: [https://spec.mauna.ai](https://spec.mauna.ai)

------
tarynjs
Core Scientific | ONSITE | Bellevue, WA | www.corescientific.com

Core Scientific offers the opportunity to be part of an exciting team
exclusively focused on two hypergrowth industries: blockchain and artificial
intelligence.

We are a group of product visionaries, talented engineers, and customer-
obsessed inventors who tackle the world’s most complex deep learning,
artificial intelligence challenges in order to deliver best-in-class
infrastructure and software solutions. Our solutions enable companies to host
and monitor their blockchain or AI hardware, optimize blockchain mining, run
complex AI, render jobs at scale, and get the best ROI on their hardware.

We are hiring the following: GPU Compute Architect, Principal Full Stack
Engineer (react/node), Sr. Software Architect, DevOps Engineers, Storage
Architect, Netsuite Developer, SDET, Solution Engineer, Data Scientist and ML
Engineers (python).

All positions are base plus equity.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/corescientific](https://boards.greenhouse.io/corescientific)

Not all jobs are listed yet - should be by EOD.

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | VP Engineering | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.scruff.com](https://www.scruff.com)

SCRUFF, one of the largest gay social dating apps worldwide, is hiring a VP of
Engineering.

There are myriad skills our VP of Engineering must possess and cultivate, but
the most important are sincere empathy, crystal clear communication, and
technical excellence. These skills are equally weighted. The VP of Engineering
is a "hybrid" role with one foot in management and the other in engineering,
and acts as a liaison between project expectations and development tasks.

Ideal candidates have a minimum of 7 years of professional software
development experience, 3+ years managing development teams, and have shipped
major software projects. You will be responsible for managing projects
distributed across a team of 10 engineers, some based in NYC and others based
in remote home offices.

See more at:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/vpeng](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers/vpeng)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for the following position:

Full-stack developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
mparr4
Greensea Systems | 2 UI Engineers & a Robotics Engineer (Nav and Control) |
Richmond, Vermont | Onsite | Full Time

Greensea is a world leader in navigation and control technology for marine
robotics. We develop software and hardware, revolutionizing the working
relationship between people and machines, both on and under the sea. Our
technology gives robotic systems the intelligence to work autonomously and
operators the tools to effectively communicate with them. Greensea’s business
includes commercial navigation and control products, research and development,
and large custom developments for some of the most demanding and spectacular
projects done beneath the ocean.

Some details:

\- Mostly C++, some python and bash. UI uses QT framework.

\- There are travel opportunities to exotic locales in support of our
customers (though travelling is not required)

\- There are fun/interesting/unsolved problems in this space

\- Great proximity to skiing, hiking, mountain biking, etc.

\- Generous vacation

Apply here: [https://greensea.com/join-our-team](https://greensea.com/join-
our-team)

Feel free to reach out, I'm a robotics engineer on staff

------
pbiggar
Dark | Infrastructure Engineer | Early Stage | Full-time | San Francisco |
Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. Read more at
[https://medium.com/darklang/the-design-of-
dark-59f5d38e52d2](https://medium.com/darklang/the-design-of-
dark-59f5d38e52d2).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development. • Phase: Trying it out with
first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product. • Funding: $3.5m • Market: We're targeting existing
developers for the next few years • Mission: allowing a billion people to code
• Values: Impactful, Decisive, Collaborative, Introspective • Stack: OCaml,
Kubernetes, Rust

== Salary/benefits == Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good
benefits, including healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team == CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of
CircleCI

== Interview == 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with CTO, customized
after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite.

== More == [http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Front-end Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Business Analyst - [https://jobs.poki.com/business-
analyst/en](https://jobs.poki.com/business-analyst/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
ebarhydt
VoiceOps | San Francisco, CA | Full-stack | Onsite | Full time

VoiceOps is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco!

Using machine-learning, we transcribe and analyze millions of recorded sales
calls, and give insights back to sales teams so that they can make data-driven
decisions.

Lots of opportunity to have lots of ownership quickly, as we grow from a team
of 5 to 25 this year. We don't care much about what experience you come in
with — we look for very smart/tenacious engineers who want to play a critical
role in building a great product.

We're funded by great folks like Accel and Bain Capital Ventures, and our team
comes from Harvard, Yale, Twitch, Uber, LinkedIn, and more. We're coming off
our Series A and our business is growing fast. We're a product-first team, and
we often "wow" our customers with thoughtful UX/UI that's rare in the
enterprise.

B/c we build for sales teams, one of the cool and unusual things about
VoiceOps is that even our engineers end up learning about how to be great at
sales (an important life skill!).

Reach out to me (Ethan) at ethan@voiceops.com to chat.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGER, CHANNELS (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE ADVOCATE (BOULDER)

* ELECTRICAL ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* BACKEND & FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* SALES DIRECTOR - STRUCTURE CORE (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
jbfm
360Player | Senior Backend, Senior Frontend | Stockholm, Sweden | Full time |
ONSITE

360Player is an app for soccer players, coaches, teams, clubs and everyone
else involved in a player’s career. We provide professional tools and data to
all clubs, involve the players more in their careers and teams, and ensure
communication is centralised. Our long term goal is to reduce selection of
players based on physical attributes in young ages, since kids born early in
the year or are early in puberty have an advantage not present in adults.

We’re working in Go in the backend, and React + Cordova for the app.

Frontend: [https://thehub.se/jobs/senior-frontend-
developer-8](https://thehub.se/jobs/senior-frontend-developer-8) Backend:
[https://thehub.se/jobs/senior-backend-
developer-10](https://thehub.se/jobs/senior-backend-developer-10)

Read more about us at [https://www.360player.com](https://www.360player.com)

Feel free to contact me at john@360player.com

------
seanmcd1
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backward for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

Email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
fenn
Volantio (YC W09) | Full-stack Developers | Atlanta | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.volantio.com/](https://www.volantio.com/)

Ever gotten bumped from a flight, missed your connection due to a delay or
gotten dragged off a plane? We fix that (amongst other things that are hard
for airlines and bad for passengers).

We're a B2B2C platform used globally by airlines to help deal with the
vagaries of unpredictable demand, weather and the world in general.

Read more about us here:
[https://www.volantio.com/press/](https://www.volantio.com/press/)

We use: React, TypeScript | Python, Django, Celery | Postgres, Redis, RabbitMQ
| Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform | Scikit Learn, Keras, Pytorch

Read more about position/apply here:
[https://angel.co/volantio/jobs/334502-senior-full-stack-
deve...](https://angel.co/volantio/jobs/334502-senior-full-stack-developer-
interested-in-the-airline-industry)

Feel free to email jobs@volantio.com directly too.

------
nolite
Boundless Digital | Senior Backend / Frontend (Django / VueJS) | ONSITE /
PARTIAL REMOTE | Paris, France |
[http://www.boundlessdigital.fr](http://www.boundlessdigital.fr)

Boundless aims to simplify the world of computer networking, by providing
tools to help automate deployments, management, and monitoring.

Our current principal product is a web based Wifi management system, which
allows anyone to create a guest wifi access page in minutes, using a drag and
drop interface. We’ve partnered with the world’s leading networking vendors to
create a unified platform, and are currently continuing development on this
product, and beginning a new product line to help the full on automation of
network management.

We’re a very small team, bootstrapped profitable, and based in the center of
Paris.

Our stack is made of Django, Django Rest Framework, AWS, Postgresql, and is
full serverless.

We’re looking to hire for two positions to help continue our growth

Backend: Django, Django Rest Framework

Frontend: Vue

Ideally you have at least 5 years of experience with a similar stack, in a
startup or tech company.

Package:

\- Market salary

\- Health insurance

\- 50% metro tickets

Contact: sidney@boundlessdigital.fr

------
BCG_Platinion
BCG Platinion | Software Engineers (Application, Web, Mobile)| Berlin, Germany
| ONSITE

We’re a Design and Engineering Team in Berlin staffed by a group of software
engineers and designers. We use human centered design principles to ideate,
design and build prototypes and MVPs for a variety of clients.

We’re part of the Boston Consulting Group (BCG) family and are therefore
backed by their resources and have access to their rich domain expertise and
knowledge base. However since we're a separate self-contained unit, we are not
management consultants and are completely engineering focused.

We’re looking for self-driven individuals with a broad set of technical skills
who can bring fresh ideas from multiple areas including artificial
intelligence and machine learning, UI/UX design, mobile and web application
development, large scale system design, information retrieval, natural
language processing/generation, distributed systems and blockchain
applications, etc. In essence, we’re looking for generalists who want to
tackle a wide range of problems (greenfield and brownfield) in a fast-paced
environment.

Our work spans multiple domains so we’re tech stack agnostic. We work with
whichever technologies are needed for the problem at hand and we also
encourage and support team members in broadening their knowledge and acquiring
new skills.

Our team is currently small (<15 people), close-knit and growing. We’re a mix
of nationalities and our working language is English.

We offer a competitive salary with profit sharing, flat hierarchy, access to
all the latest equipment and software you require, a large air-conditioned
office building in Mitte and so much more.

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! Please contact me at
yeboah-antwi.kwaku AT bcgplatinion.com

------
dlgrit
Grit Software Systems | Software Engineers | Seattle | Onsite | $75,000 -
$150,000 |[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/251533/software-engineer-
grit...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/251533/software-engineer-grit-
software-systems)

Grit Software Systems's mission is to bring enterprises into the future by
creating innovative solutions for enterprise developers problems. We pride
ourselves in bringing a new level of technical excellence to Enterprise
development problems.

We were founded in 2017 by a former Principal Engineer at Microsoft who worked
on Azure Active Directory. Our core business currently is Active Directory
consulting for Fortune 500 companies, but your role will be in creating new
products for companies similar to our current clients.

We are looking for programmers at all experience levels. Our stack consists
mostly of C#, but we do not require C# experience.

You can apply to our company through the Stack Overflow careers link provided
above, or contact us at info at gritsoftwaresystems dot com

------
joaomppeixoto
Anchorage | Multiple Roles | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Visa

We’re building the first crypto-native custodian, bringing the best of
security engineering to digital asset custody. By providing financial
institutions with a new and safer means of safeguarding their investments, we
are securing the foundation of the crypto financial system.

Digital assets are the future of finance, but this new financial system is
still in its early days. The next step for crypto is institutional investment,
which is currently bottlenecked by a cold storage security model that’s
failing to meet the needs of institutional investors.

We're looking for pationate people on the following roles: * Software Engineer
Embedded * Software Engineer iOS * Software Engineer Backend * Software
Engineer Frontend * Software Engineer Security * Software Engineer
Infrastructure * Blockchain Researcher

If you would like to join us in this new challenge please apply on
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchorage](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anchorage)
www.anchorage.com

------
interblag
M-KOPA Solar | Engineers | REMOTE (ideally GMT+0 - GMT+4) or ONSITE in
Nairobi/London

M-KOPA Solar is a large-scale solar energy company focusing on pay-as-you-go
systems for emerging markets, primarily in East Africa. We sell small home
solar systems that provide lighting and energy to customers who are not
currently well-served by the traditional electricity grid. We currently have
over 700,000 direct customers and are expanding quickly. M-KOPA may not be a
household name in some job markets, but we have a lot of traction, and a solid
runway of interesting engineering work.

By joining us, you will get to work on a compelling area of social value,
while also getting the engineering + distributed systems challenge of working
to maintain and evolve a (rapidly growing) ~1 million device IoT installation.

We are actively hiring backend engineers, embedded systems engineers, data
scientists, product managers, and devops engineers. C#, C (embedded), Python,
Azure, Kubernetes, etc, but we are open to engineers of all backgrounds.

Please contact owen.scott@m-kopa.com for more information.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Do you want to be a part of a company that's democratizing medicine? Do you
want to build software that helps to save lives? Butterfly Network, Inc. has
raised >$350M to develop and commercialize a handheld, smartphone-connected
ultrasound probe powered by AI. We operate at the intersection of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning to create breakthrough technology that
becomes smarter with each new patient.

We are growing faster than ever and have opportunities across the
organization:

Full-stack Engineers (mid, senior, principal)

Data Engineers

iOS and Android Engineers

Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers

QA Engineers

Embedded and C++ Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

Software Engineers with ultrasound experience

And more! Please contact me for more information at maria@butterflynetinc.com

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-butterfly-
iq.html)

------
aduggan
Toast | Dublin Ireland | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full Time

At Toast[1] we make cloud and android based Point of Sale software that helps
restaurants grow, thrive and do what they love. Our Guest Engagement team in
Dublin is looking for product minded Senior Software Engineers interested in
making an impact. You will be building the next generation of products to help
our customers attract, retain and reward their guests. If you are interested
in working with others, using the latest technology to solve real problems and
want to see the delight your work can bring to our customers, then this is the
role for you.

We are looking for engineers with 5+ years of experience, ideally in object
orientated programming languages or JVM based programming languages. You can
see the full spec here
[https://careers.toasttab.com/?url=job&gh_jid=1674117](https://careers.toasttab.com/?url=job&gh_jid=1674117)

If you are interested in learning more email me aduggan on toasttab.com

[1] www.toasttab.com

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Frontend Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

Pilot: internet that doesn't suck.
[https://pilotfiber.com](https://pilotfiber.com)

Pilot is a fast-growing, modern ISP offering the best internet in New York. We
deliver fiber-optic internet with no annual contracts, backed by amazing
customer experience and powerful technology. Our customers get gigabit
connectivity, a 100% uptime guarantee and 24/7 proactive support. We're a
passionate, close-knit team that believes businesses have more important
things to worry about than their internet connection.

Our Software Engineering team is small and today consists of talented full-
stack Engineers that are primarily focused on backend technologies. We are
looking to hire our first dedicated Frontend Engineer to play a critical role
on our Engineering team and ensure that we are designing the best possible
product experiences.

[https://pilotfiber.com/career?gh_jid=1609882](https://pilotfiber.com/career?gh_jid=1609882)

OR

Email andrew @ the domain above.

------
james-a
Artory | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a software engineer with a focus on cryptography to join
our team in Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently
working in the following areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Budget to visit conferences

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/sourceress?team=Engineering)

~~~
peteretep
I applied for this role some time ago, and although it didn't work out in the
end, the interview process was excellent, and the people were smart and
friendly.

------
frabcus
Memrise | Software Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship
and relocation available | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)
Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user-facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Backend Engineer

* Frontend Engineer (React) - Senior

* DevOps Engineers - Mid-level and Senior

* Data Scientist

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
ericjust
Project X | Full Stack Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://pjxmedia.com/careers](https://pjxmedia.com/careers)

Project X seeks a Full Stack Software Engineer to contribute to the
development of our industry-encompassing media buying platform. You will join
a small, high impact team that works in close contact with users, leading to
rapid product and feature development. You'll have the opportunity to wear
many hats, and define your own role and career growth, all while helping us in
our mission to transform a centuries-old, $8B industry.

Working at Project X means joining a passionate, fun-loving team that is
bringing fresh thinking to an age-old industry. Entrepreneurialism is at the
core of everything we do, so we hire self-starters and give them the autonomy
— and the resources — they need to help us reach our ambitious goals. We're a
founder-controlled company where all employees have direct access to
leadership and a commitment to skills development.

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [https://www.primatelabs.com/](https://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time Onsite | Software Developer | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for enthusiastic software developers to work on
Geekbench, our popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help
develop and analyze benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench. This is
a great position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level
and low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking for candidates with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if
you had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means
these are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

These positions are onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send an
email to jobs@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
Adriana_Alves
Volkswagen SDC:LX | Software Developer | Full time | ONSITE | Lisbon, Portugal

At SDC:LX, we iterate quickly using lean and agile methodologies within a
balanced team and end-customer focus. We believe and employ a low-hierarchy
and equality-based culture, where Software Developers, Product Designers and
Product Managers work together as equals.

We’re hiring Full Stack Software Developers that are committed in delivering
quality code by applying TDD, CI/CD and pair programming. We are looking for
people that are eager to learn and love to stay updated with tech. We're
currently using golang, kotlin, python, react and angular, but this changes as
we learn and grow.

You read more about the role here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1246477496/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1246477496/)

And follow our journey here:
[https://twitter.com/VWDS_SDCLX](https://twitter.com/VWDS_SDCLX)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Quality Engineer, Project Manager | Menlo Park, CA, | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a healthcare company whose mission is to detect cancer early, when it
can be cured. GRAIL is focused on alleviating the global burden of cancer by
developing pioneering technology to detect and identify multiple deadly cancer
types early. The company is using the power of next-generation sequencing,
population-scale clinical studies, and state-of-the-art computer science and
data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology, and to
develop its multi-cancer early detection blood test. GRAIL is located in Menlo
Park, California. It is supported by leading global investors and
pharmaceutical, technology, and healthcare companies.

Quality Engineer: [https://goo.gl/UP77fo](https://goo.gl/UP77fo)

Project Manager: [https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y](https://goo.gl/Nv8t6y)

------
sankyo
dividendfinance.com | Software Engineer (all levels) | FULL-TIME | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE/REMOTE | commensurate with experience

I am the VP of Software Development at Dividend Finance. We need
Clojure/Clojurescript developers to help us build a suite of applications
including a web app for solar installers, back office web app to manage
originations and installation, an API for solar installers to use to finance
their projects. We are using Clojurescript (Re-frame based) for the front end,
and Clojure on server side. Our mission is to maximize solar energy usage with
a frictionless financing process. We have over 1000 installers signed up and
have financed 20,000+ installations. I encourage you to apply if you are
motivated to learn Clojure but have never worked full time with it.

Our stack includes a Clojure web app with Clojurescript, Heroku, Postgresql,
Github, Box, Docusign, Salesforce. We have a small team so you will have a big
impact and get the opportunity to wear a lot of hats. You will be responsible
for influencing our tools and processes in addition to delivering features. We
are located on California @ Sansome, close to Montgomery BART.

You would join a team of ~10 developers (2 remote) that are split in to 3
teams. Our development process is very collaborative with our product team
along with the developers, so communication skills are important. Successful
developers are eager to learn the business domain and have a hand in the
design and implementation of features, not just programming to a
specification.

Message me or apply here:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=38103393-e357-433b-a608-3904ca5a51f3&jobId=10933&source=IN)

~~~
aj2419
Hi Is there an opening for a Junior or New Grad Software Engineer?

------
jarvisj
Nammu 21 | NLP Engineer | New York | ONSITE

We are looking for an NLP engineer to work directly with our CTO and Analytics
Head on further developing our NLP libraries and data extraction capabilities.

We’re a small team of self-starters, guided by a “whatever it takes”
philosophy — if it needs to get done, no matter the task, we want someone who
is eager and looks for ways to constructively contribute This is a great
opportunity to be part of the next generation of structured and unstructured
data extraction in finance.

Core responsibilities include: ▪ Application of NLP to our domain
appropriately and effectively. ▪ Developing performant NLP libraries for our
product. Additional Responsibilities ▪ Participation on product development as
needed. ▪ Support, as needed, at client meetings and with presentations.
Skills and Experience

• Strong Computer Science Fundamentals • Strong Python experience • Both
Statistical and Semantic NLP fundamentals. • Wordnet, NLTK, Spacy, Gensim •
Word Vectors, Named Entity Recognition

If interested please send resume and interest to resume@nammu21com

------
xGrill
PMG | Dallas-Fort Worth or Austin, Tx | Full Stack Developer, UI/UX Designer,
Data Scientists | ONSITE

We’re a diverse group of developers, software engineers, data scientists, and
SQL gurus creating large-scale web applications that provide insights for some
of the top Fortune 500 companies in the digital space.

We’re looking for:

DevOps Engineer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/34d793e7-1fbe-4...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/34d793e7-1fbe-455a-9c77-f2e2249a020e)

Senior Dev -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/6a0091a3-11ed-4...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/6a0091a3-11ed-49b3-b5b1-9fc2a47e1068)

UI / UX Designer -
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/e4f00cdd-d8cb-4...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/e4f00cdd-d8cb-4336-8421-cffe281c9327)

------
songchang
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack: Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme Mobile: React Native,
Apollo Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec CI: GitHub,
Buildkite Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
aboutyou
ABOUTYOU.com | Team Lead IT Security & Security Engineer - for Hamburg’s first
Unicorn company (m/w/d) + 40 other open positions| Hamburg, Germany| ONSITE,
Relocation/VISA offered, Fulltime

Who we are: ABOUT YOU is one of the fastest growing eCommerce companies in
Europe and Hamburg’s first unicorn with a value of more than USD 1 billion.
Our newest product the ABOUT YOU CLOUD a Infrastructure for High Scale
eCommerce; ABOUT YOU CLOUD is an api based and enterprise ready infrastructure
solution. Designed for ambitious eCommerce companies with +100m revenue.

As a fashion and technology corporation, along with our strong team, our
ambition is to digitalize the classic shopping stroll by creating an inspiring
and personalized shopping experience on the smartphone. This is why we created
ABOUT YOU, a shopping destination where people can discover fashion that
really fits their personality from a range of more than 1.200 brands. With its
consistent focus on personalization, inspiration and mobile shopping, ABOUT
YOU has created sales in excess of €461 million in the fifth fiscal year
2018/19 and is now one of the largest fashion e-tailers in Germany.

5 years old - 7 markets in 4 years 461 million EUR revenue in fiscal year
2018/19 > 1 billion USD company value > 500 employees from over 30
nationalities

Short Video about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI)

aboutyou.com & cloud.aboutyou.com

About the Job & Apply at [https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs/security-
engineer-for-...](https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs/security-engineer-for-
hamburgs-first-unicorn-company)

------
classyjim
Seatfrog - [https://seatfrog.com/careers/](https://seatfrog.com/careers/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We're funded by Octopus Ventures
and scaling our team rapidly. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a
last minute upgrade to business or first class when it suits you? And do it at
your fingertips without blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable
curiosity to not just accept how things are done. We’re working with
innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent what travelers
can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at jamesp@seatfrog.com for
more information. We are hiring across Product & Engineering. Key role -
Senior Software Engineer -[https://careers.seatfrog.com/jobs/174891-senior-
software-eng...](https://careers.seatfrog.com/jobs/174891-senior-software-
engineer) £60,000 - £75,000

------
evdoctor
ExecVision | Full Remote | Arlington Office | Full Time | Multiple positions
ExecVision provides data driven phone conversation coaching. We pull calls and
meta data for our customers then run analytics / NLP / Machine learning to
provide a data driven dashboard that guides our customers to better call
training. Our stack is Kotlin / Python / Postgres / Elasticsearch /
Tensorflow, on AWS. Tech teams are nearly full remote.

Senior Software Engineer, Data Engineering
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Da...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-Data-
Engineering.pdf) Senior Software Engineer, Product
[https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Pr...](https://www.execvision.io/img/positions/Software-Engineer-
Product_new.pdf)

To apply, please email your resume to tech-careers@execvision.io.

------
pcrawfor
LOCATION: REMOTE (North America)

Hi we're Comment Sold, we're a rapidly growing social commerce platform
revolutionizing the way online retailers do business.

We strive to make shopping simple and fun by allowing real-time interactions
and empowering entrepreneurs to become the next generation of retailers
through social media, websites, and mobile apps.

We're looking for some product minded engineers to join our team in it's early
stages to help us as our business continues to grow.

Our web app is built on the PHP Laravel platform and makes use of the core
laravel functionality to drive web and job queue processing.

For storage we are using MySQL and redis, on the front end we are using
standard templating and JS libraries.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Remote first work environment

* Your pick of development hardware

* Home internet reimbursement

* Coworking space reimbursement

Specifically we are looking for:

Senior Full Stack - Experienced web engineers with strong sense of product and
desire to own large parts of the web application space and technical roadmap.

NOTE: We're looking for folks located in North America only at this time.

Reach out to me directly: paul@commentsold.com

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered |
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classically trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness to learn classic development
styles are helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform running on
google cloud and bare metal.

To give you an indication of an ideal candidate: they would have enough Python
experience to be able to investigate and fix bugs with us (in projects like
saltstack; and contribute them back upstream) and would enjoy doing so.

We make heavy use of Windows, Debian and FreeBSD, but knowledge in those
things specifically is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in
practical use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the
implementation of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here:
[https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-engineer-
si...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-engineer-site-
reliability-engineer-743999685398301/)

We have _many_ other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required.

We move very quickly, have interesting challenges and enjoy a great work/life
balance, despite our industry.

------
pravj
Vernacular.ai | ML Research Engineer, Associate Product Manager | Bangalore,
India ([https://vernacular.ai/career.html](https://vernacular.ai/career.html))

Vernacular.ai helps enterprises streamline their contact center operations by
deploying multilingual voice bots and delivering up to 70% cost cuttings. Our
product, VIVA (Vernacular Intelligent Voice Assistant) uses cutting edge
speech recognition and natural language processing technologies allowing it to
understand user's queries and resolving them through engaging conversations.

\- ML Research Engineer ([https://vernacular.ai/career.html#jd-
mlre](https://vernacular.ai/career.html#jd-mlre))

\- Associate Product Manager ([https://vernacular.ai/career.html#jd-
apm](https://vernacular.ai/career.html#jd-apm))

You can apply via email as well, [recruitment at vernacular dot ai].

Reach out to me, [pravj at vernacular dot ai] for any further clarifications.

------
ayacoe
The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope (LSST) | UX Developer | Tucson, AZ | on-
site for at least the first year |
[https://www.lsst.org](https://www.lsst.org) The Education and Public Outreach
team at LSST is looking for a UX Developer to help build web-based interactive
visualizations for use in classrooms and by the general public.

A strong candidate would bring initiative and ownership to the development of
our products. In fact, we will be especially enthusiastic about candidates
with multifaceted skill sets. If you’re a design-focused thinker who could
lead the conversation on UX, a strong data visualization developer, or a great
visual designer with some front-end chops, we would love to meet you. If you
know astronomy, great! If not, you’re our target demographic.

Here is a link for more information and to apply:
[http://ls.st/6oc](http://ls.st/6oc)

Feel free to email me at ayacoe@lsst.org if you have any questions about the
role.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are
building the best team in the industry to bring consumer-grade user
experiences to a space dominated by ancient enterprise technology. Our
platform enables our customers to create apps without code and to connect
their apps to machines, sensors and smart tools. These augmented production
lines would otherwise rely on paper to share information. We’re based in
Somerville, MA and have raised $13m from NEA, Pitango, and other leading
investors. Our customers include some of the largest manufacturers in the
world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing industry. If you are
looking to join a fast-growing, mission-driven company, and want to make a
lasting impact on our organization and the manufacturing industry, we'd love
to talk to you. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we
are looking to bring folks on in: - SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable
monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment - SRE/DevOps:
Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS experience - will
consider contractors as well as F/T, depending on interest and experience \-
Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
jdgambrill
Fortego | Columbia, MD | Full-time | Onsite | Required Clearance: SECRET to
TS/SCI with Poly | [https://fortegollc.com/](https://fortegollc.com/)

Fortego is a company of cyber engineers and analysts who ensure our client’s
hardest cybersecurity problems are taken care of.

Our CNO and IoT expertise spans from mobile to embedded systems, Windows to
Linux, iOS to Android to VxWorks, etc.

We excel in the areas of vulnerability research, reverse engineering, software
engineering, malware and intrusion analysis, penetration testing, exploit
development, digital forensics, and threat remediation, among others.

Our tech stack involves C/C++, Python, Assembly, Ruby, IDA Pro, WinDbg,
OllyDbg, Immunity Debugger, sockets, TCP/IP, Wireshark

If you have any of the skills above and have at least a SECRET level
clearance, email me at jessica.gambrill@fortegollc.com or apply directly at
[https://fortegollc.com/careers](https://fortegollc.com/careers)

------
pif-team
Presidential Innovation Fellows | Washington, D.C. | Full-time, Onsite |
pif.gov

The Presidential Innovation Fellows program is a highly selective, non-
partisan, tech fellowship that pairs talented mid-to-senior-level
entrepreneurs and technologists with top innovators in government leadership
to take on complex projects that have the potential for significant impact.
We're looking for high-performing data scientists, designers, engineers,
executives, and technology strategists that care deeply about solving our
nation’s most difficult challenges and delivering better products, services,
and experiences to the American public.

Since the program was launched in 2012, more than 135 Fellows have worked
within over 35 agencies. Additionally, over 50% of Fellows have decided to
stay in government after the program and have gone on to stand up new digital
teams or to serve as chief technology officers, chief information officers,
chief data officers, and chief marketing officers at agencies.

Fellows are agile, collaborative, innovative, resourceful, strategic, and able
to deliver measurable results in challenging environments. Ultimately, we're
hiring the holistic thinkers, digital trailblazers, and technical leaders to
help define the future of government services and participate in influencing
digital policy. We work on building agency innovation capabilities, tackling
hard problems, shaping smarter policy, and delivering on technology. We’re
building products and services at scale to serve all Americans.

Learn more about our projects:
[https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov/projects/](https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov/projects/)

Deadline for applications is May 6th! Apply to the program here:
[https://apply.pif.gov](https://apply.pif.gov)

------
neillyons
OANDA | London, UK | Onsite | [https://www.oanda.com/](https://www.oanda.com/)

We are looking for a Python developer with excellent knowledge of CSS and the
Heroku platform to join our Acquisitions team and work across a variety of
digital projects, the largest and most exciting being the redevelopment of our
e-commerce site [https://www.oanda.com/](https://www.oanda.com/)

The first phase ([https://www.oanda.com/group/](https://www.oanda.com/group/))
has been released and is built on Wagtail and is hosted on Heroku with
Cloudflare CDN in front.

Skills wanted:

\- Strong knowledge of Python 3 and Django \- Knowledge of the Heroku platform
\- CSS (flexbox) \- Amazon S3 \- Git

Good to have:

\- Cloudflare \- Wagtail \- Javascript, Vuejs

About OANDA We have come a long way since our first currency feed 23 years
ago. We are an award-winning global company offering leading currency
solutions for both retail and corporate clients, from a tech start-up to a
global corporation. Founded in 1996, we became the first company to share
exchange rate information on the internet free of charge and in 2001, we
launched a trading platform that helped pioneer the development of online-
based trading around the world, enabling forex and CFD investors the ability
to trade the financial markets. Our vision is to transform how our clients can
meet all of their currency needs with innovative and award-winning solutions.
Under new ownership with significant ambitions to grow the business on the
global stage, we are looking for highly motivated, passionate individuals who
want to make a mark in a dynamic environment.

Contact: Praneeta Patil, ppatil@oanda.com

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ Data Engineer| Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-8 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 10 million families worldwide and
growing fastly.

We’re looking for engineers with at least 3 years of experience, that want to
work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is building safety and validation systems for self-driving
cars. Currently hiring {Software, Frontend} Engineers, Technical Program
Managers.

    
    
      * Design and implement a large-scale testing engine for full stack autonomous vehicle (AV) software that implements both log-based as well as simulated test scenarios
    
      * Develop applications and tools for data integration, experimentation, quality & modelling
    
      * Conceptualize and build visualization environments to develop modular scenarios for AV testing, which is able to scale to millions of test cases
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | ML | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation
+ Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. We organize daho.am,
our own annual developer conference. Grow with us: We’ll give you a personal
development budget, to go to conferences, buy books, etc. We are looking for
engineers who want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript,
Python, Java, AWS, etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
h82run
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE and REMOTE (US - Baltimore, MD or Washington, DC)

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers and the government. Our technical challenges are complex and
compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of lives
positively.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

    
    
       REMOTE NOTE: Due to our work with protected health information. You must be working physically within the United States.
    

Jobs Board: [https://grnh.se/c52d6caf1](https://grnh.se/c52d6caf1)

We're looking for in SF and Remote:

    
    
      * Sr. Infrastructure Engineer
    
      * Sr. Software Engineer - Security
    
      * Software Engineer - Value Platform, Network Products, Data Platform, and Data Operations teams
    
      * Full Stack Developer - Web
    

90% Remote Jobs in Baltimore, MD or Washington, DC (10% time on-site to work
directly with our customers):

    
    
      * Product Manager, Government Services
    
      * Release Manager, Government Services
    

Our Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Frontend: Django, React, Typescript

During onsite interviews in SF, engineering roles will have a short
programming exercise (1hr).

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Visa: Transfers are available

------
wholien
Affirm ([https://www.affirm.com/](https://www.affirm.com/)) | Engineers /
Engineering Managers / Ops / Analytics / Sales / Product / HR / Recruiting /
Design / Strategy San Francisco / NYC New York / Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite |
Fulltime / Interns

Affirm offers services that empower consumers to advance their financial well-
being. Affirm was started by Max Levchin (PayPal CTO, Chairman of Yelp,
Founder of Slide , HVF) with the goal of revolutionizing the banking industry
to be more accountable and accessible to consumers.

Peloton, Casper, Wayfair, Warby Parker, Walmart, and countless other companies
use us as their financing partner.

Checkout all roles we're hiring for:
[https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

Tech stack: Python, Flask, AWS, Javascript & React frontend, Spark, Java &
ObjC/Swift for mobile

Some perks / benefits:

\- competitive salary + equity

\- health/ dental/ vision insurance

\- unlimited time off (people take an average of 4 weeks off per year)

\- learning and development budget - transportation stipend

\- fitness stipend

\- phone stipend

\- stipend to use Affirm products so you know the experience from a user
standpoint

\- 1 audiobook through Audible per month, plus 1 physical book per quarter

\- free lunch and dinner at the office

Come help us build honest and transparent financial products that help people!

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

~~~
vasilipupkin
1 audiobook per month? that cracked me up, sorry. Why not a subscription to
audible or extra 5.99 per month? :)

~~~
wholien
It is an Audible subscription

------
philfrasty
ZipKey | Software Engineer - C# with WPF / UWP | Berlin - Germany | Full-Time
| (preferred) ONSITE (possible) REMOTE |
[https://zipkey.de](https://zipkey.de)

ZipKey develops modern visitor management solutions for high-security
environments (e.g. data centers). Our current offering is centered around an
iPad version with deep integrations into the customers IT and building
infrastructure. We just launched our ZipKey Kiosk, which is a self-check-in
terminal placed on premise at our customers with facial recognition and ID
checks.

We’re looking for a great engineer to help us in pushing forward our kiosk
project, the base version is already done and running (using React Native
Windows with WPF & UWP) with all native bridges in place for a C# / WPF / UWP
implementation.

Email us at phil@zipkey.de and I (Phil @ product) or Chris (CTO) will respond
to you promptly. Please tell us a bit about yourself and your knowledge
regarding Windows application development.

------
kung-foo
Intelecy | Principal UX Developer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE

Intelecy is a fast-growing Norwegian technology company with an international
team of energetic people who are passionate about industrial IoT, machine
learning and software development.

We provide tools to analyze production data from manufacturing and process
industry using machine learning to prevent breakdowns, predict failures,
improve the process and help with root-cause analysis for the manufacturing
industry.

We are hiring for a principal UX developer to lead a team building web
applications for streaming IoT analytics. Our ideal candidate is an
experienced react/redux developer, who has also worked with time-series data
at scale.

Tech stack:

    
    
      - React / Redux
      - ES6
      - Azure / AWS
      - Python / .net / golang
    

Learn more: [https://www.intelecy.com/career](https://www.intelecy.com/career)

Please feel free to ping me directly with any questions
jonathan.camp@intelecy.com | Keybase: 8F1F B151 D565 3923

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com) Queueco is a proprietary trading firm
that engages in both conventional as well as cutting-edge alternative markets.
Our strategies run 24/7 without manual intervention powered by low-latency
infrastructure and the latest machine learning techniques. We're a
meritocratic and lean team of highly-motivated scientists and developers and
as such value technical ability more than politics: what matters is how good
your code is, not how well you sell yourself. We spend no time dealing with
clients, customers or investors and instead focus on growing our business by
building better technology.

If this sounds interesting to you please have a look at our current Software
Engineering and Machine Learning opportunities:

[https://queueco.workable.com](https://queueco.workable.com)

Rights to work in the UK required, no visa sponsor.

------
ecomm_startup
Verishop | Lead iOS Engineer, Lead & Senior Backend Engineers, Lead
Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Product Designer | Santa Monica / Los Angeles,
CA | ONSITE, VISA | [https://www.verishop.com/](https://www.verishop.com/)

At Verishop, we are re-imagining the e-commerce space with a mission-driven
approach: to create a platform where brands can thrive and where millennials
can enjoy an intuitive and delightful shopping experience.

We've assembled a team with deep knowledge in online retail, e-commerce
marketplace, and online-user behavior. We're looking to add intrepid
individuals who are both skilled and enthusiastic about having a role in
building the creative strategy, team, and culture from the ground up.

Our stack currently consists of: serverless/aws lambda, dynamodb, graphQL,
typescript, and react.

Links to apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/verishop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/verishop)

------
rahulyc
desertcart | Dubai, UAE | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k-$120k |
[https://www.desertcart.ae/careers](https://www.desertcart.ae/careers)

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring new products to market in cross-border ecommerce space. Our stack is
based mainly on a Ruby backend and we have a number of different technologies
we use at a smaller scale. We deal with directly with the logistics,
e-commerce, search, and web crawling. There's tons of interesting
opportunities in the space and we love to move fast. Also happy to sponsor
visa / help with relo.

Email me if you're interested, or want to chat further: rahul [at]
[companyname].ae or apply at link above.

Open Positions: \- Senior software engineer (Ruby/JS/React experience is a
plus) \- UI / UX designer \- Product Manager / Product Lead (experience in
ecommerce / logistics is a plus) \- Frontend dev (React Native experience a
plus)

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

<a
href="[https://blockstack.org/about/">Blockstack</a>](https://blockstack.org/about/">Blockstack</a>)
is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to build
decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit corp, is
dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer platform.
Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized internet which
will benefit all internet users by giving them more control over information
and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/431188cd-63a3-4314-8d30-55a4d91722af?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Head of Open Source:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/3993f7a1-0207-412a-abf1-0f6...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/3993f7a1-0207-412a-abf1-0f6ed99c1c29?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- UI Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc951d2bd11b?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Summer 2019 Engineering Intern:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/31155382-715a-4431-9aac-267...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/31155382-715a-4431-9aac-267fb58a8f50?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6, React,
Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Python, bash, and Bitcoin
Core on the backend.

------
LiveLike-Inc
LiveLike | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://livelike.com/careers/](https://livelike.com/careers/)

\-- Who We Are --

LiveLike combines live sports streaming, an immersive technology experience
and a greater social community of friends & fans. We're creating a platform to
empower broadcasters to engage the next generation of audiences through social
and immersive experiences.

\-- Open Roles --

Tech Lead, Mobile | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206218002)

Senior Android Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206222002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206222002)

Senior iOS Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002](https://livelike.com/careers/?gh_jid=4206220002)

------
jwhitbeck
Liftoff | Full-time | ONSITE | Paris / Palo Alto

Liftoff ([https://liftoff.io](https://liftoff.io)) is an ML-first company that
helps mobile app companies grow their userbases.

We are still a small engineering team but operate at a scale that is rare to
find outside of large tech companies (millions of events per second, billion+
samples ML training sets, etc.). Our list of ambitious new ML projects is
growing faster than our ability to ship them, so we are hiring ML engineers in
both of our engineering offices (Palo Alto and Paris).

More details at:
[https://liftoff.io/job/1273419/?gh_jid=1273419](https://liftoff.io/job/1273419/?gh_jid=1273419)
(Paris) and
[https://liftoff.io/job/871889/?gh_jid=871889](https://liftoff.io/job/871889/?gh_jid=871889)
(Palo Alto)

Feel free to reach out directly to sean@liftoff.io if interested.

------
AscendAnalytics
Ascend Analytics | Python Developer | Boulder, CO | Onsite Full-Time |

Ascend Analytics is an innovative “green tech” software service company
focused on providing pioneering energy analytic products and consulting
services that are transforming the electric grid by integrating renewable
technologies.

As a Python Developer, you will be responsible for implementing automated
pipelines for novel analytic operations. Your technical skills will support
mission critical decision analytics for renewable and traditional power
providers around the globe. Additional responsibilities will include
development of testing frameworks, data management, and integration of
analytics and visualization. We're looking for talented individuals with a
serious interest in software solutions for analytics across the entire stack.

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://www.ascendanalytics.com/careers.html](https://www.ascendanalytics.com/careers.html)

------
iopeak
Storyscript - Top-level coding to glue polyglot microservices and functions
together in a serverless way with zero-devops deployments.

## 100% Open source, developer-first, developer platform on a mission to
transform application development. ##

LOCATION: Remote or Amsterdam HQ (VISA provided)

ROLES: CTO, Language Engineer, DevRel, Frontend, Backend — Always looking for
awesome people, contact us even if job not listed.

CULTURE: passionate, empathy-driven, diverse, open-minded, fast-paced,
inspiring, and family-first.

TEAM: Steve Peak (CEO, ex-founder of Codecov), Kenneth Reitz (Director of
DevEx, ex-Heroku), Jude Pereira (Senior Platform Architect, ex-CleverTap)

STAGE: Private Beta, Seed funded led by Index Ventures

[https://angel.co/storyscript/jobs](https://angel.co/storyscript/jobs)

Learn more at [https://storyscript.io](https://storyscript.io)

## Our vision and mission is bold, but we are well equipped with a powerful
team and plan to make a disruptive product in the community we love:
developers. ##

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / Data Engineer | Dallas, TX / Remote

Cooklist allows you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook
and shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Think Expedia for aggregating all the grocery retailers into one interface and
Mint.com for importing all your retail purchase data into a digital pantry.

We just finished the TechStars Retail Program and announced a partnership with
Target. We're a small team of experienced startup founders and engineers and
are looking for another engineer to join our team.

Cooklist can connect directly to 77 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

You can find more info and links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or if interested in applying email
hello@cooklist.co

------
zulko
Edinburgh Genome Foundry | Senior Software Engineer - Synthetic Biology and
Automation | Edinburgh, UK | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for a computational software engineer to join one of the
largest automated platforms for synthetic biology globally.

The Foundry is a unique facility at the University of Edinburgh specialized in
large-scale genetic engineering projects for academic and industrial research.
We are automating the assembly of genetic constructs up to chromosome size,
with an ambition to deliver custom DNA seven days a week with minimal human
intervention from order to shipping.

You will use your computational and organizational skills to help us develop
the services that orchestrate our platform, making it smarter, faster and more
reliable. This is a great opportunity to contribute to exciting research
projects (e.g. in gene and cell therapy, metabolic engineering) while
developing expertise in Laboratory Information Management Systems, software
architecture for automation, computer-aided DNA design and manufacturing, and
web development.

Your work will be mainly open-source and have visibility in the Synthetic
Biology and Laboratory Automation communities, enabling biological projects at
an unprecedented scale!

Duration: fixed term until November 2020 in the first instance. Full job
description and application (closing May 7th 2019):
[https://www.vacancies.ed.ac.uk/pls/corehrrecruit/erq_jobspec...](https://www.vacancies.ed.ac.uk/pls/corehrrecruit/erq_jobspec_version_4.jobspec?p_id=047555)

EGF website: [https://genomefoundry.org](https://genomefoundry.org)

EGF Software Projects: [https://edinburgh-genome-
foundry.github.io](https://edinburgh-genome-foundry.github.io)

~~~
4thaccount
It looks like y'all are mostly a Python shop?

------
philfreo
Close.com | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Backend (Python)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python (Flask, Gunicorn, TaskTiger),
Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on
AWS. Our backend primarily serves a well-documented public API that our front-
end JavaScript app consumes.

We open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.com/](https://close.com/)

[http://jobs.close.com](http://jobs.close.com)

------
JezebelHopper
Hopper | Full-time | [https://www.hopper.com](https://www.hopper.com)

Hopper is the smart way to plan and book travel on your phone. Combining
massive amounts of data and advanced machine learning algorithms, Hopper
predicts and analyzes airfare and accommodation to save users money and enable
them to travel more often.

We have many open roles across our 4 offices - Montreal (CA), Boston, New York
and Sofia (BG).

\- Engineering:
[https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Engineering](https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Engineering)

\- Data Science:
[https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Data%20Science](https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Data%20Science)

\- Product:
[https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Product](https://www.hopper.com/careers/?department=Product)

Come and take off with us!

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, Product Manager | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a team of security experts,
insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building a better
cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to make
purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible.

We're rapidly growing and scaling our team to accommodate that growth. We are
looking to hire engineers and product managers who can help us maintain a high
standard of engineering while increasing the scale and functionality of our
products. These roles come with a significant amount of responsibility and
autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built on Python 3.6, with some
services in Node and Go, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also
always open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the
job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 3+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | Onsite / Remote

Nuna is building data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US
healthcare system to one that is based on value and quality. We partner with
healthcare plans, providers and the government. Our technical challenges are
complex and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to positively
impact millions of lives.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Current job openings include:

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer, Security (SF)

* Software Engineering - Data Engineering (SF, remote: Baltimore, MD or Washington, DC)

* Software Engineering - Full Stack Developer (SF)

* Product Manager, Government Services (remote: Baltimore, MD or Washington, DC)

Tech Stack:

* Hosted on AWS/GCP

* Written with Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

* Frontend: Django with SQL, React, Typescript.

Interview process includes an onsite at our offices in SF. Engineering roles
include a short programming exercise (<1hr).

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Visa: Transfers are available

See our job page for more details about these roles and to apply:
[https://grnh.se/a380a37e1](https://grnh.se/a380a37e1)

Questions? Contact me directly via email: derek+hn@( our domain )

~~~
Cymen
What does remote mean to you? Bit confusing to have remote and then list
specific cities? Are you expecting people to live in those cities while being
remote? If so, why?

~~~
ellisd
We currently have one central office in SF (on Townsend Street, near
Caltrain), and the rest of our teammates work from their home in various US
cities/states. We are a remote-first culture and hold all meetings/corporate-
wide meetings via video chat. Some of our customers are based on the east
coast (Baltimore/DC area), so having some of our engineers able to collaborate
directly with stakeholders is beneficial.

The only real blocker for remote work is due to our work with protected health
information. We must be located physically within the United States.

~~~
avip
So make it _REMOTE (US)_ or be flooded with irrelevant applications.

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco
& Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
jesuspc
Moixa Technology | Software Developer (Senior, Mid, Junior) | ON-SITE |
LONDON, UK | FULL-TIME | 35-75K gbp | FUNCTIONAL PROGRAMMING, RUST, HASKELL,
TYPESCRIPT, AWS

Distributed smart energy technology.

We are a clean energy company. We build our own batteries and aggregate them
and other third party energy storage devices to optimise their aggregated
behaviour and maximise savings for the end customer. In doing so we act as a
virtual power plant that provides the flexibility that the Grid needs in order
to maximise the usage of renewable energy and to unlock mass adoption of EV
technology. Our mission is to manage the world's batteries.

You will be joining a small, focused and collaborative team of talented
developers that act autonomously to provide the features that the company
needs to succeed in its mission. Those include any subset of:

    
    
      - Solving complex optimisation problems, using machine learning and other often bespoke algorithms.
      - Building the required platform infrastructure to ingest and process big streams of data in real time, using AWS primitives.
      - Designing and implementing the business logic to expose our functionality via APIs and UI interfaces, using functional programming and serverless computing.
      - Developing the firmware for our hardware devices including optimisation on the edge and integrations with third party energy storage devices, using embedded Linux and Rust.
    

You will be encouraged to work and grow your knowledge on multiple parts of
the stack according to your personal interests and abilities. Our team has a
strong tradition of using functional programming and type systems to build
pragmatic and flexible systems to satisfy business requirements.

Open positions:
[https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/](https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/)
Recruitment email: careers@moixa.com

------
mtabini
Noom | Fullstack, Frontend, DevOps, QA | NYC or REMOTE | FULLTIME |
[https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our entire engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and frontend engineering, data analysis, and
product management. Our offices are in NYC, but we are a remote-friendly
organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and are happy to consider
candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Dev Ops engineer - [https://grnh.se/c1da8a701](https://grnh.se/c1da8a701)

\- Full Stack engineer -
[https://grnh.se/3f36d0b01](https://grnh.se/3f36d0b01)

\- Sr Front End engineer -
[https://grnh.se/f0a3b8271](https://grnh.se/f0a3b8271)

\- Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/17738f841](https://grnh.se/17738f841)

\- Sr Technical Program Manager -
[https://grnh.se/94cc07e01](https://grnh.se/94cc07e01)

\- Sr Product Manager - [https://grnh.se/5fd621321](https://grnh.se/5fd621321)

Our stack includes Python, React, Java, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We have recently announced partnerships with Walmart and Softbank Robotics in
Japan and have over 300 mobile, autonomous robots in commercial environments.
We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Machine Learning Engineers (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* C++ & Python Embedded Developers (Linux)

* Robotics Software Engineers (Jr, Mid, & Sr levels)

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Software Test Automation Engineers/ SDETs

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, unlimited vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen,
onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza enables solar-powered appliances and other life-changing products to be
sold on payment plans in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach the 1+ billion more. We are hiring in
San Francisco and in Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

------
kvgian
Oscar Health | Product Managers, Product Designer, Engineering Managers | New
York City & Los Angeles | Full - Time | Onsite

The future of health care relies on the brightest minds and the biggest
hearts. Join Oscar and be part of the team building tomorrow's health care!

Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools -
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91)

Senior Product Manager, Search -
[https://grnh.se/98f532b11](https://grnh.se/98f532b11)

Product Manager, Growth -
[https://grnh.se/8fdf7d1d1](https://grnh.se/8fdf7d1d1)

Product Manager, Communications Platform -
[https://grnh.se/946ef9581](https://grnh.se/946ef9581)

Engineering Manager (LA) -
[https://grnh.se/921be9991](https://grnh.se/921be9991)

Engineering Manager: Data/Systems (NY) -
[https://grnh.se/d2bd84c91](https://grnh.se/d2bd84c91)

Engineering Manager: Web/Mobile (NY) -
[https://grnh.se/e33f92261](https://grnh.se/e33f92261)

Check out our videos highlighting our awesome company culture!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i-ZBJMR5ys&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i-ZBJMR5ys&feature=youtu.be)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kfX10J6Caw&index=2&list=PLW...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kfX10J6Caw&index=2&list=PLWUTZURJZ3fBWCmqc2INDzr6o989PMKPP)

------
bokchoi
LabKey Software | Senior Software Developer | Seattle | ONSITE

We currently have openings for Junior and Senior Java devs.

As a Software Engineer at LabKey, you will help biologists, bioinformaticians,
and other scientists attack some of the most challenging research projects in
the world. You will enjoy small, collaborative teams, significant autonomy,
direct client interaction and hands-on development experience on our newest
products. You will work with our team and customers to understand
requirements, design solutions, and ensure a high-quality product at all
points during the development process. You are passionate about creating
outstanding software solutions to assist in public health research and
cutting-edge drug-discovery.

LabKey Software is headquartered in Seattle and has an office in San Diego.

[https://www.labkey.com/about/careers/](https://www.labkey.com/about/careers/)

Java, JavaScript, React, Redux, TypeScript, Git, PostgreSQL, SQL Server

------
roycoding
Arundo | Multiple roles | Houston, TX, Oslo, Norway | Full-Time | ONSITE

Arundo is a startup building data-driven solutions for heavy industries, such
as oil and gas, maritime, renewables, utilities, manufacturing and
transportation. Our software uses machine learning and advanced analytics to
solve our customers' real world business problems. We are a distributed team
with offices in Houston, Texas, Oslo, Norway, and Palo Alto, California and
work with customers around the world.

We are currently hiring for roles across the company, including:

\- Data scientists (Oslo and Houston)

\- DevOps (Houston)

\- Full-stack developers (Houston)

\- Front end developers (Houston)

\- Software engineering interns (Houston)

\- Product designers (Houston)

\- More… (Oslo and Houston)

All positions are onsite in the locations specified.

Other things to know:

\- We welcome candidates from all backgrounds and demographics.

\- We value independent workers and nice, enthusiastic people, who happen to
be very good at what they do.

Please check our website for a full listing:
[https://www.arundo.com/careers/jobs](https://www.arundo.com/careers/jobs)

------
300
Adjust | Platform Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA & RELOCATION |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 500+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

As a Site Reliability Engineer, you’ll be shaping, transforming and improving
our monitoring infrastructure. The day to day, in this DevOps role, will be
researching and testing various ideas, coding & automating the deploy of the
best. You’ll then work with the Platform Engineering team to roll them out.

\- More info on Platform Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4213522002)

\- More info on Site Reliability Engineer role:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adjust/jobs/4210333002)

Interested? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
openbasic
Linio | DevOps Engineer | Fort Lauderdale or Mexico City | Full-time | Onsite
or Remote (US only)

Linio is the biggest ecommerce platform in Latin America. With 16 stores in 8
countries, our sellers have access to a huge market of over 300 million
people. In order to make this great platform run smoothly for customers and
sellers worldwide, a very talented technology team is required. Our scale, by
itself, increases the difficulty of many challenges that companies face
everyday. Some of our key aspects:

* Highly-available, fault-tolerant, distributed microservice architecture

* CI/CD, Configuration Management and Infrastructure Automation

* Serverless big data & operational intelligence infrastructure

* Distributed analytics event stream processing, 50GB+ daily payloads

Some of our open-source projects:
[https://opensource.linio.com](https://opensource.linio.com)

I'm the lead engineer and I would love to hear directly from you. Just drop me
a message at klaus.silveira@linio.com

------
gangstertim
Squarespace | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers, & More | NYC New
York, New York Squarespace is hiring! Come help us build a more beautiful web.
We can't get engineers, designers, or Senior PMs in the door fast enough to
keep up with our exciting road map: we're pushing the limits of what can be
done with a CMS, building tools for small business owners to make money
online, and working on all manner of business and marketing tools to empower
our customers to succeed. We have a beautiful office in West Village and the
perks you'd expect from a profitable startup: excellent health, vision, &
dental, dog friendly, catered lunch, snacks on snacks. We also have a culture
driven by ideals, a focus on design that's unparalleled, and perhaps the most
beautiful office in Manhattan.

Apply using my referral link:
[https://grnh.se/dn27gt1](https://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
fedenusy
Software Motor Company | SF, WA, GA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://softwaremotor.com/](https://softwaremotor.com/)

SMC's electric motor generates 50% energy savings for the average customer.
Our software-commutated motor is easier to monitor and control, more reliable,
and mechanically simpler than standard AC induction machines.

Senior Backend Generalist:
[http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4241068002](http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4241068002)

Senior Frontend / Fullstack Developer:
[http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4203826002](http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4203826002)

Senior Data Platform Developer:
[http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4141977002](http://softwaremotor.com/careers/?gh_jid=4141977002)

------
nsnietka
Boston | Mightier | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Can video games empower children to manage big emotions?

Mightier is a biofeedback mobile game platform that teaches kids to identify
and control their emotions through play. Kids wear a heart rate band while
playing a library of games and must regulate their heart rate to win. The
games empower kids to practice self-calming skills that transfer to real-life
situations. Families using Mightier are supported through progress dashboards,
coaching, and access to resources.

We're looking for a (mid-level - senior) software engineer to join our web
team as a foundational member. We're built with Python/Django back end & React
front end, Docker, & AWS.

\+ More about Mightier: [https://mightier.com](https://mightier.com)

\+ Join our team:
[https://mightier.com/careers/](https://mightier.com/careers/)

Contact us at careers@mightier.com

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

A well established (since 2007) SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). The code you write will be
used by millions educators and students daily.

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or/and Angular. Experience in
OOP/MVC concepts. Database Experience a plus.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment where your work will have a measurable impact. A great feeling
that your work matters because it is improving the worlds’ libraries and
schools.

You must be highly productive working remotely. If you’re international the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours. Send resume to
jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the founder/owner) at
slaven@

------
lsemel
1 point by lsemel 29 days ago | parent | favorite | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(April 2019)

Muck Rack | New York or Remote | [https://muckrack.com](https://muckrack.com)
Muck Rack is looking for talented people to join our fast-growing tech startup
in New York. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more
successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform.

Muck Rack offers a very flexible remote working policy. We believe if you let
responsible people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline,
not only will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee!

We are devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.

We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, equipment purchases, a generous vacation policy, personal development,
and more.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Elasticsearch, Nginx,
Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible

We have several open positions including:

\- Senior Software Engineer [https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-
engineer](https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-engineer)

\- Front End Developer [https://muckrack.com/job/10/front-end-web-
developer](https://muckrack.com/job/10/front-end-web-developer)

\- Product Designer [https://muckrack.com/job/38/product-designer-
uiux](https://muckrack.com/job/38/product-designer-uiux)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Tech Lead- AWS (LONDON)| Senior Front End Engineer (WROCLAW OR
LONDON)| DevOps- AWS (REMOTE from Europe)| FULL TIME |

[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/) Tigerspike is a digital
Services company with a mission to 'improve people's lives through
technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each creating web &
mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries, with clients
such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield. If you want the opportunity to
travel, work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your scope of
technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

~~~
xavarius
Working for Tigerspike more than 2 years now. Was able to transit from Android
Software Engineer position into backend specialist.

We're doing a broad range of things - from mobile to Iot/data science projects
- with more and more of the latter.

It is fun, it's interesting, it's a good place to be.

Cheers!

------
philmarkhamdazn
DAZN|Cloud & Site Reliability Platform Engineers|London, Amsterdam &
Katowice|ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME, Flexible Working Hours

Are you a cloud engineering guru? Know and love Terraform, AWS, Docker, ELK,
Lambda, Infra-as-code and open-source in general? Want a job where you get to
use what you love, bringing your talent forward to deliver a great product?
Come put your skills to use with us at DAZN! Now hiring cloud engineering from
Mid-level to Lead Level in Hammersmith, Katowice and Amsterdam - get in touch!

We give our developers the freedom and responsibility to build, deploy and
support their services in production. The Site Reliability Engineering team
provides the tools and knowledge to help developers achieve that aim, through
a well established development ecosystem. We also need Mid to lead Level Site
Reliability Engineers to come and join us across London, Katowice and
Amsterdam.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1rVhPWjd-](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1rVhPWjd-)
Platform Engineering @ DAZN
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko3OO87yCgc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko3OO87yCgc&feature=youtu.be)
What is DAZN

[https://careers.dazn.com/](https://careers.dazn.com/) for more info, job
descriptions below, mid level to Lead available in all locations!

[https://jobs.lever.co/dazn/37013dbb-1c43-4468-bb1f-ddda1a9bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/dazn/37013dbb-1c43-4468-bb1f-ddda1a9bdc7b)
[https://jobs.lever.co/dazn/3377e285-0924-46b7-9338-b298d5e18...](https://jobs.lever.co/dazn/3377e285-0924-46b7-9338-b298d5e1892a)

My email is phil.markham@dazn.com for more info!

------
farmwise_
FarmWise | SF | AgTech + Robotics | Full-Time | ONSITE

farmwise.io

We currently have a team of 15 people - made up of Mechanical, Robotics,
Machine Learning engineers and Farming Experts who believe that sustainable
and profitable farming will come from smart robots operating in the field.

We are developing an autonomous mobile robot that can go through a field
without supervision, uses Computer Vision and Machine Learning models to
identify and classify weeds from crops and then removes the weeds
mechanically. It's a labor free and chemical free alternative solution to the
current weeding process.

^^ OPEN ROLES ^^

Robotics Technical Lead |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAKHB9avEQDHrOw)

Sr. Robotics Software Engineer |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAKHO_4iv58WZi4)

Robotics Software Engineer |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAKHH7ZyG55a9hy)

Mechanical Engineer |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAKHOtYGHoABroI)

Come tackle complex robotic problems to build the first generation of
autonomous farming robots and help shape the ag revolution! career@farmwise.io

------
jc578
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems makes contract analysis software. We are always looking for
talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and for those looking for
change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto. We're hiring Senior
Developers to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on
Clojure web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform
API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
Qwilr_Team
Qwilr | Sydney | Full-stack Engineer Node/ React | Full-time Onsite | $80 -
$150K

Create powerful, intelligent web documents that give you analytics for
insights, and integrates your favourite tools from Slack, to Salesforce with
Qwilr. Using Qwilr, your documents are no longer just static documents, but
beautiful pages that harness the power of the web.

Evidence here:
[https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi](https://pages.qwilr.com/fAMk7PKRu2Bi)

We're a Sydney-founded startup made up of ex-Google, Campaign Monitor,
McKinsey and Microsoft folks, heading into Series A, with our global team of
30. Be part of our foundational team of engineers, thinkers, creators as we
head into a year of growth in product, team and business.

Our tech stack: Node, React, Javascript (Typescript), MongoDB, AWS We have
frequent Work-from-home days

[https://qwilr.com/jobs](https://qwilr.com/jobs) or email careers@qwilr.com

------
VSrobotics
Vicarious Surgical | Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, Controls, and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Vicarious Surgical virtually transports surgeons inside the patient using a
combination of robotics and VR. With our innovative system, we seek to improve
the lives of patients, enhance the ability of surgeons, and expand worldwide
access to high-quality care. We're looking to grow our team of talented people
as we continue to drive the new future of surgery.

Vicarious is a series A startup backed by Gates Ventures, Khosla Ventures,
Innovation Endeavors, and AME Cloud Ventures. We're looking for a range of
talent to work on hardware, electronics, controls, firmware, and systems/VR
software which is used to control a novel complex robotic device.

For more information, take a look at
[https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers](https://www.vicarioussurgical.com/careers)
or email jobs@vicarioussurgical.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and
attractions helps people find the most exciting experiences worldwide. Using
technology to change the way travellers find and book activities to do, and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity. To find out more about how we work
and what we get up to visit
[https://inside.getyourguide.com/](https://inside.getyourguide.com/).

Looking for: iOS Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers
| DevOps | Machine Learning Engineers | Front-End Engineers | Back-End
Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers | Engineering Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | Software Engineering (Data Engineering, Machine Learning) |
New York, USA | Full-time | Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, and Box Group

We are looking for a Software Engineer to help us scale our data product
across data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class
ETL pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a
meaningful impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Relevant past experience in working with data at scale (e.g., Postgres DB,
Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our predictive modeling efforts, data collection, and ETL to
help build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

To learn more, please go to:
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/).
If you're interested, please reach out to team@ribbonhealth.com!

------
gtaylor
Reddit is expanding its Site Reliability Engineering organization and has
openings available in:

* SF (and remote to North America): [https://grnh.se/93eec9c21](https://grnh.se/93eec9c21)

* NYC: [https://grnh.se/2b4d31e91](https://grnh.se/2b4d31e91)

* Dublin, Ireland: [https://grnh.se/f141bdb71](https://grnh.se/f141bdb71)

If you'd like to learn more about where we are coming from and where we are
headed, check a few of our recent conference talks out:

* The Evolution of Reddit.com's Architecture - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUcO7n4hek4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUcO7n4hek4)

* More history and an overview of the direction we're heading - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7TIzCAEo0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7TIzCAEo0M)

------
eviluncle
Greenhouse | REMOTE or NYC | Full-time |
[https://www.greenhouse.io](https://www.greenhouse.io)

Greenhouse is an enterprise talent acquisition suite that enables companies to
hire the best people. We offer a smart and collaborative solution for
recruiters, hiring managers, and executives to build a successful hiring
culture and win top talent on the market.

Greenhouse's fast growth and focus on continuous improvement is driving us to
hire more technical talent. We’re looking for a Mulesoft Engineer, Database
Administrator and a Senior Software Engineer. You can learn more about our
engineering team here:

\- [https://engineering.greenhouse.io](https://engineering.greenhouse.io)

\- [https://medium.com/in-the-weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds)

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.

See the full job descriptions and apply below:

\- Mulesoft Engineer (Onsite in NYC):
[https://grnh.se/ae17d26f1](https://grnh.se/ae17d26f1)

\- Database Administrator (Remote within USA):
[https://grnh.se/949ba36a1](https://grnh.se/949ba36a1)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Onsite in NYC):
[https://grnh.se/17e3b2631](https://grnh.se/17e3b2631)

------
kristie-tkacz
Tkacz Engineering|Senior Java Developers|Boston,MA|ONSITE
kristie@tkaczengineering.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristie-l-707942155/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristie-l-707942155/)

I would love to share all the details with interested candidates. Impressive
benefits package and competitive salary.

Tkacz Engineering LLC, established in 2009, is a DoD information technology
services company. We specialize in agile software development methodologies
with a focus on the warfighter. When looking at the battlefield, we see the
big picture. We work shoulder to shoulder with the people on the ground to get
a better perception of the problem set and provide the best overall solution.
Our key areas of focus include: software engineering; database engineering;
cyber security / information assurance; knowledge and information management;
training; and IT program management.

------
cliffjadoo
Foursquare is a technology platform that powers leading business solutions and
consumer products through a deep understanding of location. That means that
location is at the center of everything we do: we understand location, where
people are, and how those patterns change over time. We use our knowledge and
proprietary technology to help brands, developers, marketers and analysts
understand consumers and engage with them. Our technology has been validated
and licensed by some of the biggest, most innovative companies in the world,
including Apple, Samsung, Microsoft, Tencent, Snapchat, Twitter, Uber and more
to help them tap into the power of location and invent the future.

We are currently hiring Software Engineers in our 3 engineering offices of San
Fran, New York and Chicago.

If of interest, please check out our careers page at
[https://foursquare.com/careers](https://foursquare.com/careers).

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE in Florianópolis, Brazil. AE
Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of awesome
developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and large
companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re passionate
about building products that increase human agency (especially once BCI takes
off)! Gotta have:

\- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience - Clean Code, Unit Tests - Real agile
experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme Programming) - Growth
mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for:

\- Experience managing clients and client relationships - TypeScript - Angular
- Mobile development - React Native, Rails, PHP, Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
benvan
Metomic ([https://metomic.io](https://metomic.io)) | London | ONSITE | Backend
Engineer and Fullstack

Our mission is to build a new standard for data privacy and data ethics.

We believe strongly in the power of sharing data, but we realise that
consumers need controls and transparency before they can trust companies with
it. And we believe that the way to get this right is to make it as _easy as
possible_ for companies to do the right thing.

So that's what we're building. Technology that watches technology, helps make
sense of the all-too-common mess of sprawling internal data flow, and a
consumer facing plug-n-play user-experience to close the loop.

We're an early seed-stage startup with competitive salaries and equity to
boot. As an early member, you'll be helping us define the future of this
space. If you like autonomy, ownership and have opinions ... come say hi!

Our CTO Ben (that's me) has nabbed the hiring@metomic.io inbox

------
ggerganov
ViewRay | Sofia, Bulgaria | Full-Time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineers and
Computational Scientists

Description: We're currently seeking senior C++ software engineers and
computational scientists for our world class Science team who will share our
passion for conquering cancer and help us develop our ground breaking MRI
guided Radiation Therapy system. You can find more info about the product on
this link: [https://viewray.com](https://viewray.com)

We're creating the next generation software for our MR-guided radiation
therapy system. This is a greenfield project in its early stages of
development, thus anyone who joins now will have the prospect of making key
contributions to the architecture and design.

The job includes:

\- Creating advanced image processing and optimization algorithms

\- Working on data processing frameworks and pipelines that execute these
algorithms as needed and maintains a coherent system state

\- Creating powerful visualizations for the users: graphs, charts, volumetric
imaging renders, and more

We don't have any specific requirements other than 5 or more years of
professional experience with C++. The project covers many fields and we feel
that any C++ expert can find their place in it.

Stack: C++17. Windows and Linux. The project also includes:

\- Custom high-performance algorithms running on multiple threads

\- Networking and network communications between nodes

\- Databases storing patient data

\- UI with complex graphical presentation and editing capabilities

Contact: For questions and applications you can email me:
ggerganov@viewray.com or apply at
[https://viewray.com/careers/](https://viewray.com/careers/)

------
aec468137f36
Fusionetics | Junior Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA (Remote) | Full-time

At Fusionetics we are moving the needle on the health of millions of people.
From elite athletes to people who sit in front of computers all day our
solutions help reduce pain, improve performance, and speed up injury recovery.

We are a R.O.W.E, remote-assumed product team that has built and supports web
and mobile applications used by people throughout the world. (A partial client
list: [http://fusionetics.com/about](http://fusionetics.com/about) )

This is a great growth opportunity for someone early in a promising career to
work with a highly-focused team. More details about the position and contact
info here:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/166J9AKVOmPTboLEqzvre_lx_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/166J9AKVOmPTboLEqzvre_lx_crfVLRgIp4O1-Y3z96E/edit?usp=sharing)

------
whitperson
Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior UI Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Data Scientist | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Mobile Support Specialist | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile. We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

We are also hiring for several non-Engineering roles including:

Implementation Project Manager

Digital Marketing Strategist

Customer Success Manager

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
SurrealSoul
SmartAsset [https://smartasset.com/](https://smartasset.com/) | Senior and
Intermediate Backend && Frontend Engineers | NYC: NOHO | Full Time

We are a financial technology company aiming to provide the best personal
finance advice on the web. We offer free and personalized tools to empower you
to make smart personal finance decisions around homebuying, retirement, taxes
and more.

We have a big focus on getting finical advisors the right people for them, and
giving people the right choices when it comes to finical advisors.

Stack wise, we are a Java shop using the Play framework. We do some python and
other things here and there as well.

Culture wise, we are a 130~ people startup. So we still have the startup feel,
without that startup pressure.

Some benefits besides the normal stuff: Catered lunches 3x a week, casual work
environment and a weekly happy hour

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
adavis[at]smartasset.com

Thanks!

------
chriswu000
Fullstack Engineer | NYC Series A Startup | competitive salary | Equity |
[https://www.loan-street.com](https://www.loan-street.com)

We are seeking to grow our engineering team with the vision to build a
powerful platform and the talent to do it the right way. This position is
flexible, and we would consider someone with less experience or more
experience, depending on the skills.

This type of platform is sophisticated with technical requirements spanning a
broad variety of disciplines. It's an exciting time to join and we are looking
for brilliant people to share that excitement with us!

Key Technologies: Python, React, GraphQL, SQL, Django, Docker, AWS

* Web development experience

* Python experience

* Experience with service-oriented architecture or microservices

* Place great value in testing and writing readable, maintainable code

* Understand the complexities of developing and maintaining production software

* Strong disposition towards collaboration and communication

Ideally:

* Experience or interest in Event Sourcing or Domain Driven Design

------
lgenius
LabGenius | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.labgeni.us](https://www.labgeni.us)

LabGenius has developed EVA - an autonomous AI-driven evolution engine for the
discovery of high-value protein components. The company uses its cutting edge
technology to develop new biological products in partnership with world
leading multinationals. LabGenius is based in Central London and run by a
passionate team of synthetic biologists, data scientists and engineers.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius](https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://labgenius.workable.com/j/B622440675?viewed=true](https://labgenius.workable.com/j/B622440675?viewed=true)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires both experience with statistical learning theory
and software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
rajivm
AuditBoard is streamlining enterprise risk management and compliance through
our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If you're interested in working at a
fast growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Engineering Managers/Technical Leaders
      - Senior Full Stack Engineers
      - Senior Front-end Engineers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Manager of Information Security
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Senior Product Managers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
mlochbaum
Dyalog Ltd. | Programming Language Implementor | Bramley, U.K. | ONSITE

We are the vendor for Dyalog APL, the most actively developed commercial APL
implementation. APL comes up from time to time on HN (for instance
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952045)),
but we don't require any knowledge of the language. We are looking for a
junior C programmer interested in practical interpreter development, with a
focus on the details and willingness to take the time to get things right.

Our company is small (about 20 employees) and the work environment is flexible
and laid back. We strongly prefer local applicants but will consider
candidates willing to relocate.

See a longer listing at
[https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm](https://www.dyalog.com/careers.htm) and
contact us at careers@dyalog.com.

------
dostrin2
The urge | Mid & Senior Full Stack Engineers | Onsite in Sydney Australia |
Sponsorship potential | [https://theurge.com](https://theurge.com)

We're building the future of Fashion Search and Discovery and making use of
some of the most exciting technology to provide a highly personalised
experience for all shoppers. Ecommerce is still a relatively small percent of
sales but growing like crazy and we are seeing this first hand. With ambitions
to have the largest catalog of products available for sale and still making it
super easy for shoppers to find the clothing or accessories they are looking
for.

Work directly with our CTO in Sydney and join an early stage, well funded
startup in one of the best city's in the world.

Tech Stack:

* Python

* Golang

* React + Redux

* Scrapy

* Kubernetes

* Elastic Search

\+ more

If you are interested --> please see our Ad here:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/38889197](https://www.seek.com.au/job/38889197)

Alternatively contact us here: careers@theurge.com

------
hexagontech
Hexagon Technologies | Senior Software Engineer - Full time or Part time /
Junior Software Engineer / Software Development Interns / Co-ops | Remote

Hexagon Technologies is an early-stage start-up focused on developing software
for the financial services industry and is looking for a self-driven, full-
stack JavaScript engineer to join our team. This position provides the
candidate the opportunity to work in a fast-paced environment with a firm that
values a work-life balance (and no commute!), as well as a chance to work with
modern toolsets and technologies. We are seeking someone with the following
skills: Front end JavaScript skillset and a handle on contemporary (ES6)
language features are a must. Back end / Node.js history is not necessarily
mandatory if you have similar experience with other comparable web backends
from different language ecosystems. Experience with modern web technologies
like grid layouts, reactive frameworks, and graphql is preferred. Relevant
degree or minimum 2-4 years’ work experience ideal for full time applicants.
Although we are primarily focused on JavaScript, experience across a variety
of programming paradigms and different levels of abstraction is highly valued.
As this is a remote position, being a self-driven self-learner is essential.
Position will require comfortability with picking up new technologies and an
ability to work on the command line in a Linux environment. Responsibilities
will not only include working on core application code but also on
infrastructure and independent research of new topics as is needed. Day-to-day
projects may include working with relational or non-relational data, consuming
and developing web APIs, UX design, containers and VMs, shell scripts,
realtime web services and backend system services. A highly organized and
motivated approach to membership of a remote development team and ability to
communicate, collaborate, and meet deadlines in a flexible environment.

Submit resumes and inquiries to hncareers@hexagontech.com

------
tnerb123
Intuitive Surgical | San Francisco Bay Area (SF/Sunnyvale), CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

Patients First. Always. We build the world’s best surgical robotic systems.
Our surgical robots are deployed worldwide and help nearly a million people
per year be cured of cancer and other ailments. Those people get back to their
families and lives faster with less pain.

I'm looking strong technical leads that want an opportunity to move fast and
help with building our core robotic simulation and HITL (hardware in the loop)
platform that will enable the broader development team to create better
products for our patients. This is a new group at the company and our mandate
is to promote significant change that will improve the productivity and
reliability of our engineering teams and products.

Multiple Positions Open:

• Simulation Team Lead - [https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190264?lang=en-
us](https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190264?lang=en-us)

• Software Engineer, C++ Simulation -
[https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190210?lang=en-
us](https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190210?lang=en-us)

• Senior Software Engineer. C++/Python - Tools/Generalist-
[https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190211?lang=en-
us](https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190211?lang=en-us)

• Senior Software Engineer - Automation and Tools -
[https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190208?lang=en-
us](https://careers.intuitive.com/jobs/190208?lang=en-us)

This is my team, so don't hesitate to reach out to me on LinkedIn
([https://bit.ly/2vzFIn2](https://bit.ly/2vzFIn2)) in addition to applying
online.

~~~
agrant123
Intuitive Surgical | Senior Data Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area
(SF/Sunnyvale), CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Piggybacking on tnerb123's post:

My team at Intuitive is also looking for a Senior Data Engineer who will have
ownership of core engineering data pipelines that power metrics for
engineering & product analytics. The infrastructure and analytics you help
create will directly impact our ability to help patients! Come work on the
challenging problems that are already transforming how surgery is being
performed today!

Experience with any of the following is a nice to have, but not required:

● Apache Airflow, Elasticsearch, Presto, Snowflake, Kubernetes, Pandas

● Experience installing, configuring, and managing AWS or on-premises server
infrastructure

● Working with Docker development and deployment workflows

I'm the manager for our Data Platforms & Analytics team here at Intuitive so
feel free to reach out to me. My email is listed under my account info.

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Senior Backend & Frontend Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Full
Time | Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
    

We just opened our Vancouver engineering office and its fully integrated into
our SF office. We're looking to grow the team significantly in Vancouver and
offer really competitive compensation and amazing benefits.

Interested? Visit and apply at www.streak.com/offices/vancouver

------
SmartTix
SmartTix | VP Engineering (Blockchain) | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite (remote
considered for exceptional candidates)

SmartTix by Byzantine Labs is a mobile ticketing solution powered by
blockchain technology that allows a fairer, faster and more fun process for
events ticketing. Our near-term goal is to eliminate unfair ticket scalping by
the black market.

We are in the prototyping stage and are currently seeking a Vice President of
Engineering (Blockchain) to lead the technical aspects of our efforts. This
position could quickly grow into a co-founder/CTO position.

For more information, please check out our job posting here:
[http://byzantinelabs.strikingly.com/#we-re-
hiring](http://byzantinelabs.strikingly.com/#we-re-hiring)

If you're interested, please send an email with your resume attached with the
headline "VP Engineering HN" to hello@byzantinelabs.com, we're eager to hear
from you!

------
coast-eng
Coast | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Onsite |

We help small businesses succeed by enabling their team members to communicate
quickly and flexibly. Whether it’s sending a message, executing a process,
completing a checklist, or getting a shift covered, Coast gives business
owners and managers time back. Staff find our app so intuitive that they can
use it without any training and regardless if they have a flip phone, smart
phone, email address, or prefer SMS. We support it all!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coast](https://www.keyvalues.com/coast)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (Node.js, GraphQL, TypeScript):
mailto:jobs+eng@coastapp.com

Tech Stack: Our clients (Android, iOS, and web) and backend are all built in
JavaScript using technologies like React, React Native, Nodejs, and GraphQL.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
elandrum
None of the current openings fit my skills, but I really enjoyed discovering
where the listing descriptions are. :)

------
helloimagr
IMAGR | Auckland, New Zealand | www.imagr.co | Full Time | ONSITE

At IMAGR we are building the world's most scalable computer vision empowered
frictionless brick and mortar shopping solution. We are constantly looking for
computer vision, deep learning and ambitious and curious software engineers of
all descriptions (camera development, embedded, back-end, ML infrastructure).

\- Computer Vision/Deep learning engineers \- Embedded software engineers
(camera technologies) \- Generalist engineers (Python, cloud technologies)

We're passionate about our mission, we love computer vision, and we love
solving problems. Our office is based in the stunning city of Auckland, New
Zealand, and we have global ambitions. We're willing to sponsor for visas.
Reach out if you are interested!

[http://imagr.co/contact/?tab=i-want-to-work-at-
imagr](http://imagr.co/contact/?tab=i-want-to-work-at-imagr)

------
namewithhe1d
FreightFlows | Data Engineer, Devops Engineer. Also Sales/Marketing and
Product roles | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE or REMOTE

We're a new startup from Boston (< 6 months old) focused on the $20 Trillion
dollar global seaborne trade market.

FreightFlows provides aggregated, predictive analytics for global trade. While
maritime data continues to grow in volume and complexity, actionable insights
continue to be elusive. The industry instead deals with inaccurate, stale and
biased data from many fragmented sources. The complexity of bringing together
trusted, timely information means companies have had to rely on dubious,
incomplete market insight and therefore make decisions on anecdotal evidence.
FreightFlows uses proprietary data science algorithms to synthesize data into
trade truth, predictive analytics and actionable intelligence for traders,
shippers, owners and brokers.

Ask me anything.. Matt Morgan, Founder hello@freightflows.com

------
sarahpinpoint
Pinpoint Predictive | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Customer Facing
Data Scientist

Pinpoint Predictive is a VC and Stanford StartX-backed startup that enables
companies across a wide variety of industries to more effectively forecast and
influence human behavior. Leveraging the latest advances in behavioral
science, artificial intelligence, and privacy-safe analytics, Pinpoint’s
Psychometric AI-powered Thinkalike® technology allows organizations to better
understand intentions, reduce risks, and persuade people to take positive
actions.

We are currently a small and growing team. You will have a great opportunity
to grow and shape the product.

Our website: [http://www.pinpoint.ai](http://www.pinpoint.ai)

Apply here:

Customer Facing Data Scientist: [https://easyapply.co/job/customer-facing-
data-scientist-2](https://easyapply.co/job/customer-facing-data-scientist-2)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
humphriesjm
SOFTWARE ENGINEER | FIRST ([http://first.io](http://first.io)) | DURHAM, NC

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of artificial
intelligence and real estate tech. We identify when people are going to move,
and develop products to change the game for real estate professionals.

As an early member of a growing team, you’ll have significant ownership,
input, and influence over the work that we do, and how we do it.

As one of our early engineers, you’ll help guide key design, architecture, and
technology decisions. You will be a part of our platform team, helping us to
build a platform to support our customer-facing and internal applications. You
will help us to scale the system to meet the needs of our expanding userbase.
This includes driving the product roadmap, bringing “design thinking” on
product features, coordinating development efforts across the team, and
working with the front-end team to ensure that our efforts are aligned.

What you bring to the table * 5+ years of developing Rails applications in
production * SQL and relational database experience (not just using a database
through an ORM) * Experience in building APIs (REST at least, GraphQL a plus)
* Passion for startups and building products that will be used to change the
face of real estate * Generalist mindset, excited to jump into many parts of
the stack to ship working software * Ability to develop features without hand-
holding in Rails, diving down into the database level as needed * Clear,
effective communication skills, both written and verbal * Experience with
agile practices, including TDD/BDD, continuous delivery, object oriented
design, etc * Comfort with asynchronous development: pull requests, chat,
email, etc

Come work with us. Change the real estate industry. Learn and grow every day.

Apply at [http://first.io/hiring](http://first.io/hiring)

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that address fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst and Y
Combinator Fellowship.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.cover.build/careers](https://www.cover.build/careers), or email a
resume to join@cover.build

------
tmacdonald
Fuze | Senior Front End Developer | Ottawa, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Fuze is a global, cloud-based unified communications platform that empowers
productivity and delivers insights across the enterprise by enabling
simplified business voice communications, flexible video conferencing and
always-on collaboration. Fuze allows the modern, mobile workforce to
seamlessly communicate anytime, anywhere, across any device.

You will help to lead a team of front end developers transforming the
administrative experience. We are currently migrating from AngularJS to React.
Note that an in-depth knowledge of React is not a pre-requisite. We are
willing to train a strong candidate on the React library and its ecosystem.

For more information, including how to apply, please visit:
[https://www.fuze.com/careers#!/job/1416409](https://www.fuze.com/careers#!/job/1416409)

------
drummerboy2543
PhaseFour | El Segundo, CA | Lead Electrical Systems Engineer| Onsite |
[http://phasefour.io/](http://phasefour.io/)

At Phase Four, we are building the future of space. Through unprecedented
innovation and cost effectiveness, Phase Four’s plasma propulsion technology
is the keystone that enables satellite missions to achieve their full
potential.

As a VC backed company, we are looking for a Lead Electrical Systems Engineer
who will help support the delivery and production of our Plasma based Radio
Frequency Thruster.

If you have a passion for space and electronics check us out!

Electrical Engineer:
[https://www.indeedjobs.com/jobs/7e62d18edb5845ddf916](https://www.indeedjobs.com/jobs/7e62d18edb5845ddf916)

Our Career Site: [http://phasefour.io/careers/](http://phasefour.io/careers/)

------
dgmteam
DIGIMONDO | Frontend/DevOps Engineer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.digimondo.de/](https://www.digimondo.de/)

DIGIMONDO is an IoT startup based in Hamburg. We are looking to fill several
positions to help us build new and maintain our existing web applications and
work on end-to-end solutions for our customers. Our stack: JavaScript (VueJS,
NodeJS), Elixir (Phoenix), PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Docker.

Positions:

\- Frontend Engineer:
[https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_Web_Developer.pd...](https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_Web_Developer.pdf)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_DevOps_Cloud_and...](https://www.digimondo.de/downloads/20190126_DevOps_Cloud_and_Application.pdf)

To apply contact jobs@digimondo.de

------
ChronosKey
Heap (YC W13) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | New York, NY | Remote
| | Fulltime | [https://heap.io](https://heap.io)

Help us bring data science to the masses. We're a small team building the
analytics engine that powers 6,000+ companies and helps them make smarter
decisions.

Heap automates away the pain of data. Other analytics tools require you to
define events upfront and manually instrument code. Instead, Heap
automatically captures everything: clicks, submissions, taps, etc. This lets
our users analyze data instantly and retroactively, without writing code.

Our app-layer stack is TypeScript, React, Node.js, Redis, and PostgreSQL.

Under the hood, Heap is powered by TypeScript, Scala, ZooKeeper, Kafka, and
Citus.

If you are interested, please email at anojh@heap.io or visit
[https://heap.io/careers/jobs](https://heap.io/careers/jobs).

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | DataOps and Data Scientists | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

see our open positions on our careers page:
[https://retina.ai/careers/?utm_source=hackernews](https://retina.ai/careers/?utm_source=hackernews)
\- Data Scientist \- DataOps Engineer

questions: careers@retina.ai

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered data platform and products
improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global
burden of disease through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US),
doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (50 engineers out of 120 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientist

* Data Analyst / Analytics Engineer

* Sr. Data Scientist

Engineers:

* Sr. Engineering Manager / Director

* Staff Software Engineer

* Sr. Engineer - Data Warehouse

* Sr. Software or Data Engineer

* Sr. SecOps Engineer

Product / Design:

* Sr. Product Manager

* Technical Product Manager

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

------
zknill
Attest | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE London | Full-time

We’re Attest: a market and brand intelligence scale-up. Our mission is simple:
to ensure that data is put at the heart of decision-making.

In your first six to twelve months you’ll be directly involved in slowly
migrating our architecture to use Kafka, while also delivering new features
using it.

We champion our people in their entirety. With our team of Attesters, we take
a human-first approach, optimising for joy and adventure, ingrained in
everything we do.

We’re a flat, friendly, non-hierarchical team, and value putting people (our
team, clients and consumers) first; honesty, curiosity, empowerment and
leadership are core to our team working style.

Our tech stack is: Go, Java, Kafka, Kuberentes, Postgres, GRPC, linkerd2,
elasticsearch

[https://team.askattest.com/jobs/209050-backend-
engineer](https://team.askattest.com/jobs/209050-backend-engineer)

------
dhash
Radix Labs (YC S18) | Software Developer (frontend, backend, compilers,
distributed systems) | Cambridge, MA, USA | ONSITE | Full time | $100k-150k +
equity

About Radix

Radix Labs is a Series Seed startup with 2.5M raised. Our product brings
compiler-like abstractions to the process of working in a biology lab.

We are building the future of the biotechnology development process with a
first-principles approach, developing a programming language, compiler, and
distributed runtime to automatically turn lab protocols into robot or lab
technician instructions. This means that the 60% of a PhD biologists day that
is spent doing manual labor can be reduced drastically, pushing the means of
biotech production down to biohackers and streamlining the inefficiencies of
large pharmaceutical companies with one proven software solution.

About the Role

We're looking for Scala engineers. We are a 100% scala shop, JS, JVM, and
Native. We leverage features of Scala to provide value to customers.

If any of this sounds like something you want to work on - reach out to
dhash@radix.bio. If it sounds like something you want to learn, or you only
cover some of the skillset, still do reach out.

    
    
        - Distributed systems - Akka/Kafka/Hashicorp stack
        - Frontend Development - Scalajs-react
          - Notebook computing interface for biologists to write lab protocols as programs
        - Version control 
          - We're bringing protocol + associated data versioning to users, and we'd love to work on a nice implementation for biologists.
        - Compilers - Recursion-Schemes/Linear type system/functional interpreters
          - Constraint-based solver integration (SMT/heuristic/MIP) based optimizer
        - NP-complete problem solver CVC4(SyGuS)/Z3/CPLEX/OR-Tools/metaheuristics
        - Synthetic Biology
          - High-throughput screening
          - DNA-based assays
          - Process optimization

------
philipp-spiess
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | Elixir

We’re looking to hire a backend developer to join our team working on PSPDFKit
for Web ([https://pspdfkit.com/pdf-sdk/web/](https://pspdfkit.com/pdf-
sdk/web/)).

We are building a modern PDF SDK with technologies like Elixir, React,
PostgreSQL, Docker, and WebAssembly. Your role as a backend engineer will be
to implement new features, improve the reliance of our server component, and
work on scalability problems in a well-tested Elixir application.

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/careers/backend-
developer/](https://pspdfkit.com/careers/backend-developer/)

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Front-end / Full-stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.md.ai](https://www.md.ai)

We are a medical machine learning platform helping doctors and researchers
build medical AI. Our focus is on creating high-quality labeled datasets for
training and clinical validation, and building tools for model development,
training, deployment and validation. Some of our unique challenges include:
operating in HIPAA-compliant environments, managing huge medical
imaging/text/genomic datasets, distributed data processing and machine
learning model training, and building complex web applications with UI/UX
appealing to both doctors and engineers alike.

We're currently looking for highly motivated front-end or full-stack engineers
(React/Vue/GraphQL) to join our growing team.

Please email us directly at jobs@md.ai.

------
FireballLabs
Fireball | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite

Fireball is one of Germany's oldest search engines. In 2018, we found a new
company working hard on making Fireball a great search engine once again
whilst focusing on privacy, anonymity and our awesome search community.

We're looking for open-minded, eager to learn team-members which are willing
to form Fireball's company culture. It would be great if you'd already have
knowledge in working with Go(lang) and/or React. In case you're not familiar
with neither Go nor React, you however do not mind learning new technologies,
feel free to shoot us a message!

We're looking forward to hearing from you! jobs@fireball.com

Feel free to check out Fireball's history:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireball_(search_engine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireball_\(search_engine\))

------
dhbradshaw
Blip ([https://www.blipbillboards.com/](https://www.blipbillboards.com/)) |
Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, DevOps | ONSITE | Provo,
UT

Blip brings adwords advertising to billboards.

Through Blip, businesses of all sizes buy billboard space where and when they
want. Large advertisers use our network to advertise nationally. Smaller
advertisers use us to buy billboard space without contracts and in small or
even tiny increments (think pennies for seconds instead of kilo-dollars for
months).

As we move from serving hundreds of billboards in the US and Canada to serving
thousands globally, we need developers. Our current stack is AWS / Postgres
(Heroku, Citus) / Redis / Django / Angular. We use Typescript on the front end
and a bit of Rust on the back end.

Come and grow with us!

Reach out to me or to allison@blipbillboards.com if you want to learn more.

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Westwood, MA |
ONSITE

COMPANY

The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology company that gives business leaders
access to the people science, data, and strategy they need to make objective
hiring decisions, design great teams and culture, and reach their strategic
business goals. PI has more than 7,000 customers, including Nissan, Citizens
Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue Cross Blue Shield, and Omni
Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone more than 500 validity
studies.

Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core of who we are. Our team embraces
and takes pride in the power of The Predictive Index and its impact on
workplace relationships and culture. We are our best case study.

If you are looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think
outside of the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the
opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric
culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their
careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring..).

POSITIONS

\- Devops Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4258022002...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4258022002?gh_src=feab18a62)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4043242002...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4043242002?gh_src=27d456a52)

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

------
jnotelddim
Waterworth | Victoria, BC | _Full Stack Developer, Customer Success Manager_ |
ONSITE / COOP / INTERN / PART-TIME

Waterworth ([https://waterworth.net](https://waterworth.net)) empowers
directors of public works and CFOs to gain financial control of their
community’s water and wastewater systems so they are able to sustain that
infrastructure independent of expensive consultants or complex spreadsheets.
Our mission is empowering for civic employees but also for our own team,
because we have a direct impact in making our customers’ jobs easier, their
reach stronger, and their competence more recognizable.

We're looking for:

 _Customer Success Manager_

 _Full Stack Developer_ (various levels of experience being considered)

Visit [https://waterworth.net/careers](https://waterworth.net/careers) for a
full job description.

------
Brushfire
Draftbit (YC W18) | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://draftbit.com](https://draftbit.com)

We're building the tools and platform to make it possible to build mobile apps
from the browser. Like Webflow for apps. We have a small, product-focused team
of highly technical people based in Chicago. We're building with Reason,
React, Javascript, React Native, Node, etc. We're hiring both Senior and
Intermediate software engineers.

More Info @ [https://draftbit.com/about](https://draftbit.com/about) or
[https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs/452524-senior-software-
engine...](https://angel.co/draftbit/jobs/452524-senior-software-engine..).

Interested? emailing us talent@draftbit.com

p.s. If you're a developer, you should check out the platform too.

------
nbclark
Divvy Homes | Engineers (IC, Manager), Data-Science | San Francisco | Full-
time, On-site

At Divvy, we’re on a bold mission to reinvent home-ownership. We fractionalize
residential real estate to make it more affordable, more flexible, and a
better fit for our customers’ lives.

Over the past year, we’ve worked hard to build an exceptional team, raise
debt+funding, and provide homes for dozens of families, meaningfully changing
their financial future. Our customers choose any home for sale, and Divvy buys
it on their behalf. The customer leases the home back from us while building
equity credits along the way, preparing to buy the home at the end of their
lease. Our customers get to live in their future home today, while buying
fractions of the home over time.

Check out [https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes](https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes)
or nick@divvyhomes.com

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
capkutay
STRIIM | Forward Deployed Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | [https://striim.com](https://striim.com)

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming ETL company enabling digital transformations and
cloud first architectures.

The role:

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER

Striim is hiring a hands-on Forward Deployed Software who can be hands-on and
help our customers solve their toughest data challenges.

About you

* Experience with databases and SQL

* Experience with data platforms like Spark, Kafka, Hadoop and others

* Experience writing code in Java, C++, or python

* Technical undergrad or masters degree preferred (Computer Science, math, physics)

* Experience working with cloud platforms (AWS, Azure, GCP)

More about Striim:

We were recently voted one of the best places to work in the Bay Area and
we're actively hiring in our Palo Alto Headquarters and our San Francisco
office.

If you're interested in this role, please e-mail codin@striim.com.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (mostly React), DevOps |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders ONLY We are a true "engineering over management"
culture where you find engineers both with formal computer science background
and also ones, who are self-taught.

Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and similar
firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is hiring ONSITE in SF, LON & BRS. We're a product development agency.

Commercial Director (San Francisco) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/commercial-
director-san-francisco](https://p.ota.to/jobs/commercial-director-san-
francisco)

Head of Business Development (Bristol) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/head-of-
business-development-bristol](https://p.ota.to/jobs/head-of-business-
development-bristol)

Contract Django Developer (London) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-
contract-london](https://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-contract-london)

UX & UI Designer (Bristol) [https://p.ota.to/jobs/designer-ux-ui-
bristol](https://p.ota.to/jobs/designer-ux-ui-bristol)

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | $150,000+ |
Remote (U.S. only)

Guilded connects esports teams. We're looking for senior full-stack software
engineers. You'll be a very early engineer (first 7) at a quickly-growing,
engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern processes and tools to
build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you - drop us a line at
jobs@guilded.gg. No recruiters or agencies, please.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info at [https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
appuntos
_Senior Front-end_ _Software_ _Engineer_ _at Appuntos_ _(Full-time / Onsite /
Mexico City)_

 _Minimum Qualifications_

* Experience with one or more modern SPA javascript web framework such as backbone, angular, react, vue.js, or similar); with Ionic 2/3/4 and Cordova; as well as with HTML5, CSS3 and Responsive Web Design. * Solid understanding of document description languages such as JSON and XML. * Well-versed in modern software development best practices (git, kanban, scrum, etc.)

 _Preferred Qualifications_

* Experience designing mobile UX's and/or collaborating with UX designers.

 _About the job_

Appuntos is a customer intelligence and marketing platform that helps connect
small businesses with their customers through a loyalty app. We are an
international, young, dynamic, and fast-paced startup based in the vibrant
Roma district of Mexico City. We have a flat organizational structure that
allows you to make a big impact on our products since early-on. We have a
relaxed atmosphere at work and we offer you a flexible working schedule.

We are looking for a passionate and self-driven software engineer to join our
local software development team in Mexico City, and, occasionally, our remote
team in Switzerland too. You will be working mostly with Ionic, Android, iOS,
Bootstrap, Angular 5, Javascript, and Typescript.

 _Responsibilities_

* Design, develop, test, deploy, maintain and improve front-end software. * Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

 _Your application_

We would love to see your work! Please share with us any links you may have
where we can see your work.

If you are interested in this opportunity, please send us your resume and a
short note indicating why you would like to work at Appuntos to:
raphael+recruiting@appuntos.com (mailto:raphael@appuntos.com)

------
jashmenn
Fullstack.io | Book author | Remote | Part Time |
[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book)
Earn on order of $50k/year by writing a programming book. We’re the authors of
Fullstack React, ng-book, Fullstack Vue and we’re looking to work with authors
like you to write a few new books this year. Our books sell very well because:

\- We go way beyond API docs and teach everything you need to know to build
real apps.

\- We guarantee the books and code are up to date.

\- We invest in marketing the books (and have an active email list of over
100k)

\- We love the topics we write about and aim to create something remarkable
every time.

If you decided to self-publish, you may find the marketing is more than
writing the book. We have an audience, and we know what they want to read - so
when your book is done, we already have people who want to buy it.

If you decide to go with a “traditional” publisher, you may be given a
mediocre editor, write your book in MS Word (ha), and earn 5-15% in royalties.
With us, our editors (me) are programmers first, our tooling is dev-friendly,
and our royalties are split 50/50\. (For scale, the author of Fullstack Vue
earned $20k on the opening weekend.)

We’re looking to write content about JavaScript, Building Full-stack web apps,
ASP.NET Core, Serverless, Python, Kubernetes, Elixir, etc. Anything up and
coming.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, fill out the form linked
below. Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book](https://www.fullstack.io/write-a-book)

(I've talked more about our economics of writing books here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17015117))

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability. It's
currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

~~~
marmaduke
Why all the French stuff is in Paris and doesn’t allow remote work?

------
fd_energy_role
<Confidential - Energy Sector> | Software / ML Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time

We are a small, profitable, bootstrapped company that applies machine learning
(ML) to fluid dynamics (FD) systems.

We are looking for an engineer to work closely with the founder and form the
core of our team.

Role

* The FD models are developed by a specialized ML team; they’re evaluated in a simulated environment, where a second ML layer decides agent action based on FD model output.

* Everything except development of the FD models is under the purview of this role. (You’re absolutely welcome to dive into that; it’s just not a requirement.)

* Minimal bureaucracy: we're a tiny team with existing customers. We don't have outside investors to persuade. There's very little friction in going from idea to production.

Responsibilities

* Build data pipelines to request, transform and store data. (This is a small component of the role.)

* Build (statistical / machine-learned) agent actions based on FD model outputs.

* Develop an event-driven simulation environment to evaluate FD and agent models.

* Work closely with FD team to iterate on FD model based on simulation performance.

* Deploy pipelines and trained FD and agent models into production. Capture events and model inference.

Skills

* Extensive experience (ideally using Python) to build high-availability, complex systems.

* Intimate familiarity with the Python scientific data stack.

* Experience with "classical" machine learning, such as tree-based models and Bayesian methods.

* Nice-to-have: math or physics background.

We prefer remote candidates in the US or Canada, but would consider those in
the UK and the EU. Write us at confidential.energy@gmail.com.

------
mscinc
Medical Science & Computing (MSC) - Help build and adopt a world-class DevOps
Platform and tackle other software engineering challenges for one of the most
important public resources:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)

Smart people, agile teams, open culture, great opportunities, lots of
potential, flexible hours, NIH Bethesda campus near Washington DC.

Multi-cloud strategy (including on-prem), using cloud-agnostic cluster
schedulers / container orchestrators, service mesh, distributed tracing and
monitoring products.

Examples of technologies used or evaluated: Docker, Kubernetes (k8s),
HashiCorp products (Nomad, Terraform, Packer, Consul, Vault), Linkerd, Istio,
Envoy, InfluxDB, Telegraf, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS, GCP, CentOS, Python,
Django, Rust, Golang, Scala, Finagle.

MSC | DevOps Adoption Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3366/devops-
adoption-e...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3366/devops-adoption-
engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Tech Lead | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3367/devops-technical-...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3367/devops-technical-lead/job)

MSC | DevOps Systems Engineer | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA | [https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-en...](https://careers-
mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3365/devops-systems-engineer/job)

MSC | DevOps Inventory Engineer Analyst | Bethesda MD | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3364/devops-
inventory-...](https://careers-mscweb.icims.com/jobs/3364/devops-inventory-
engineer-analyst/job)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Engineer | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara, CA
| Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data engineers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa
Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://leantaas.com/about/careers/](https://leantaas.com/about/careers/)

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient.

Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and specialty
clinics across the country.

Our customers include some of the nation's largest hospitals including
Stanford, NewYork-Presbyterian, the University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer
Center, and more

We are a Series B company backed by multiple prominent investors in the
healthcare space.

------
poslathian
Pickle Robot Company - Cambridge, MA - onsite - interns ok - $[90,140],000 -
[.25,2.0]%

[https://www.picklerobot.com/](https://www.picklerobot.com/)

At Pickle, we are teaching robots how to pick up and stack boxes, automating
several keys tasks along the e-commerce supply chain (like loading trucks).

We have reinforcement learning problems, machine vision problems, motion
planning and optimization problems, and overall robotics startup problems that
are super duper fun to work on along with millions in funding and extremely
motivated customers.

If you are:

\- Interested in the incredibly important and interesting problem of robotic
grasping AND

\- Excited to be one of the first 10 people at a VC backed startup currently
comprised of 5 MIT alums AND

\- are competent in Python AND

\- skilled in any of the problem areas above OR

\- you know anyone that might be hunting to be very early at a company like
ours

send them our yourself my way - AJ at picklerobot dot com

------
IXISHiring
SENIOR DEVELOPER | IXIS Digital | Burlington, Vermont

ONSITE FULL-TIME POSITION

IXIS is seeking an energetic, technically skilled Senior Developer to lead the
development of cutting-edge analytics implementations, data integrations, and
web platforms for our clients. This is an on-site position at our office in
Burlington, Vermont. Core responsibilities include implementing analytics
tagging systems and designing data synchronization systems via REST APIs. The
ideal candidate is self-driven, has a passion for designing creative
solutions, and enjoys working with teams of developers and other technical
staff to deliver outstanding results.

Read our job description and learn more about our company on our website here:
[https://ixisdigital.com/careers/Senior-
Developer.php](https://ixisdigital.com/careers/Senior-Developer.php)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
yanyinchoy
Let's work together on the design system for ServiceNow!

We are hiring a Staff Software Engineer to help advance data visualization
across our product lines. This is a great opportunity to build a beautiful,
scalable, first-in-class charting library for the web that empower our users
by surfacing critical insights with their most complex data sets.

Location - onsite at Pleasanton, California

Apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?38FZpkw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?38FZpkw0)

ServiceNow is changing the way people work. With a service-orientation toward
the activities, tasks and processes that make up day-to-day work life, we help
the modern enterprise operate faster and be more scalable than ever before.

If you have any questions, reach out to Yan-Yin Choy (she/hers/her) at yan-
yin.choy[ at ]servicenow[ dot ]com, thanks!

------
parker_self
Orthly | Philadelphia / NYC / Remote | Full-time |
[https://orthly.com](https://orthly.com)

We are a seed-stage startup building technology to make orthodontics and
dental care more convenient and affordable.

As one of Orthly’s first engineers, you will play a key role in building this
team and developing Orthly’s core engineering infrastructure. You will
constantly be challenged to learn new technologies, and be given the freedom
to solve problems on your own and learn by doing.

Tech Stack: \- Typescript across the stack \- Client applications built with
React, React Native, and Electron. \- Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL on the
backend.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/orthly/jobs/523950-full-stack-web-
developer](https://angel.co/orthly/jobs/523950-full-stack-web-developer)

~~~
curranbriant
Are you looking for anyone more junior to join the team? looks like a really
cool gig, I'm a full stack developer but am really passionate about
react/react native. I see your posting on linkedin all the time!

~~~
swampthinker
We're always looking for good talent! Feel free to shoot your resume to
daniel@orthly.com

------
ceava
Samasource | Head of AI, Deep Learning | Montreal | Senior Data Software
Engineer | Sane Jose, Costa Rica. Samasource delivers secure, high-quality ML
training data and validation for technology companies. We're driven by a
mission to expand opportunity for low-income people through the digital
economy. Apply here: Head of AI:
[https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/zg64yWYMZM/Head-
Of-A...](https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/zg64yWYMZM/Head-Of-
Artificial-Intelligence-And-Deep-Learning) Software Engineer:
[https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/n22dOvSxfb/Senior-
So...](https://samasource.applytojob.com/apply/n22dOvSxfb/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Data-Engineering)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
aligearset
Gearset

Software engineer | Customer support engineer | Technical pre-sales engineer |
Sales | Marketing | Cambridge, UK | Onsite | UK-based remote

Join a bunch of nice, smart people at Cambridge's fastest growing tech
startup. We're building the best DevOps tool for developers working on the
Salesforce platform (the world's biggest enterprise PaaS). Gearset is a hosted
web app running on C# + JS + Postgres + Kubernetes + AWS. There are already
some big name companies relying on Gearset every day for their Salesforce
deployments and there's a huge list of features we want to add.

It's an engineering-focused company, there aren't many meetings, we work
closely with users to build the right thing, taking ownership of features from
conception right through to release, we care about quality code and a quality
product.

Go to gearset.com/jobs or email jobs@gearset.com

------
ig1
Venture Hacker | Blossom Capital | London, UK

We're building a new top-tier Series A VC for Europe.

I'm hiring for a unique profile: a developer who wants to move into venture
capital, but wants to still do software development on a day-to-day basis.

You'll get to work alongside a small team with deep experience investing at
and alongside the best venture capital funds in the world and operating
experience from scaling unicorns globally (including Facebook, Deliveroo and
Klarna).

This role is a mix of engineering and traditional venture capital work (market
mapping, deal sourcing, due diligence etc.) - you don’t need to have any
experience in venture capital, but understanding the startup ecosystem and
fundraising is obviously a plus.

Details of the role: [https://t.co/1BThYhekQj](https://t.co/1BThYhekQj)

(you can also email me directly at imran@blossomcap.com)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about empowering small business. We're a venture-
backed startup attacking a big problem: how small businesses buy and sell
products. We take a first principles approach to building software in the
logistics, finance, and ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing
our team in both San Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
alexnewman
HCaptcha.com and Imachine.com are hiring for all roles and all positions. We
are fully remote friendly but we also have offices in san francisco, berlin
and helsinki. The main thing we are looking for is a history of code or
projects which you can share.

\- ML Expert for our research department. We are mostly looking for people
with experience with Computer vision and natural language processing. \-
Javascript Frontend Expert. Pure JS or react, come help us design many of our
interfaces, our captcha and help solve unique ML psychological issues around
captcha design. \- General Programmer. We use a lot of python web services,
and have a ton of projects we want to build. We will discuss the details once
we hear about your skill set. \- Unity Expert. Come help bring monentized
captcha's to unity

Please contact alex@imachine.com directly. I am a cofounder.

------
richmarr
We're hiring two developers, ideally ONSITE in London. We can be flexible once
we all know each other. We work primarily in Node and Vue.

Apply here:
[https://app.beapplied.com/apply/vcariijrr6](https://app.beapplied.com/apply/vcariijrr6)

Applied is a company on a mission - we span out of the Uk behavioural science
"nudge unit" are are passionate about using science to help teams hire the
best person for the job regardless of race, gender or whether your dad plays
golf with the CEO on weekends.

We’re looking for two software devs who are user-driven, and creative and want
to help us leave the world just a little better than they found it.

We recently closed a seed investment of £1.5m, and have already helped hire
over 2,000 people... over half of whom (according to our data) would have been
normally overlooked.

------
khushrushahi
Notch | Multi-Disciplinary Engineer| Cambridge, MA | Full-Time | On-Site |
www.notchtechnologies.com

Just as transistors revolutionized computer design, we at Notch believe that
the RF material we have developed will revolutionize existing wireless markets
and even create new ones. This is an opportunity to join us on that journey to
help bring a brand new technology to market. We are well funded through
government grants and are looking to hire a full-time engineer. We are a small
team that values integrity and diversity. We work out of The Engine in Central
Square.

Our compensation package is competitive and includes salary and equity. More
details here- [https://bit.ly/2JxVfMp](https://bit.ly/2JxVfMp)

Must be a U.S citizen.

If interested, email your resume at info@notchtechnologies.com

------
sahn44
BlackRock – Aladdin Wealth | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE, VISA | Front-end
Software Engineer, Senior Back-end Software Engineer |

We have two positions available immediately on my team building Aladdin
Wealth, a revenue-generating SaaS product for the wealth management industry.
We apply BlackRock's sophisticated risk analytics, which are used to manage
over $20 trillion of institutional money, to millions of individual investors'
portfolios to help them and their Financial Advisors create better portfolios.
We have live production clients in countries around the world who are
servicing millions of end customers aided by our product. The front-end role
will be focused immediately on our web apps building out new features and
better user experience in React framework. We're looking for someone who is
really proficient in React/ES6/TypeScript and wants to work with and leverage
modern tools and techniques to the fullest. The back-end role is for a senior
engineer to architect, develop, and deploy scalable services and APIs. We work
with a wide array of technologies (Java, Scala, Spark, Hadoop, Cassandra,
Solr, Python), but solid Java is definitely a must. In either role, diving
into the business, learning Aladdin, investment analytics, the wealth
management industry, etc will be a big part of your success, as well.

Reach out to me directly if interested. I lead the team that is hiring these
roles: msahn@blackrock.com. Full job descriptions and application instructions
at below links.

Front-end: [https://careers.blackrock.com/job/9492034/aladdin-wealth-
ent...](https://careers.blackrock.com/job/9492034/aladdin-wealth-enterprise-
front-end-software-engineer-es6-javascript-react-new-york-ny/)

Back-end: [https://careers.blackrock.com/job/9492033/aladdin-wealth-
ent...](https://careers.blackrock.com/job/9492033/aladdin-wealth-enterprise-
senior-software-engineer-java-new-york-ny/)

------
nico401
Enodo | Senior Frontend Developer | Chicago (IL) | Full Time | Onsite

Enodo solves the crucial problem of lack of information and lack of scientific
approach to multifamily property valuation using machine learning and data
comprehension for our users.

We are actively looking for a senior frontend developer that would be able to
bring our platform and tools to the new level, by improving their usability
and design!

More technically, we are looking for someone able to work with Vue.js or
similar (React.js for example), able to use git and that can do magic with
CSS.

We are a small team of 11 great and passionate backend full stack developers
and data scientists. You will have full ownership of the frontend, and we
offer _great_ compensation package.

If you are interested, send your resume to nicolas@enodoinc.com (specify that
you read that post), and I will answer any question you may have!

------
doomzone
Cinesite Montreal is seeking a Desktop Support Specialist to join our award-
winning feature film and television VFX and Animation Studio.

In-depth knowledge and ability to solve both operating system and application
problems in Linux, OSX and Windows. In-depth knowledge of PC and Mac hardware.
Command-line skills (advantageous). Basic knowledge in networking and network
file systems. Basic knowledge of Bash, Python and/or Perl scripting. Basic
knowledge of deployment and management systems such as Kickstart, YUM and/or
Puppet. Excellent communication, organizational, and interpersonal skills.
Bilingual fluency (English and French).

[https://www.cinesite.com/vacancies/desktop-support-
specialis...](https://www.cinesite.com/vacancies/desktop-support-specialist/)

------
thinkindie
UpsellGuru | Junior Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

We are looking for self-motivated, goal-oriented and enthusiastic engineer
with a passion for learning and delivering. You will join our small team in
Berlin and you will help developing new features and improving the product,
making an impact from day one. We started 3 years ago from scratch, on
PHP/Symfony. We think, manage and develop in short iterations, practicing CI,
sharing agile values as a company. Young company, small team means free of
corporate policies, with direct access to everyone, possibility to discuss any
decision and influence every process.

Apply at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1246712301/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1246712301/)

------
xur17
Fold | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE |
Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency company backed by a number of well-known investors in
the space.

We have opportunities across our flagship payment product, Fold [0] [1],
working to implement Lightning and build a cross-currency checkout process.
We’d love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes or Django experts out there.

Crypto, Python, or Kubernetes experience is great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at foldapp.com.

[0] [https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)

[1] [https://ln.pizza](https://ln.pizza)

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Multiple Positions | Berkeley, CA or Madison, WI |
www.intact.design We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for
the web. Think of it like continuous integration, but for mechanical
engineers. We're looking for folks with interest in computational
physics/engineering and a passion for making complicated engineering problems
understandable to users.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research into production code. To that
end, we're looking to hire for the following roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer

\- C++ Engineer

Full careers page here: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

Feel free to reach out for more info: ataber@intact-solutions.com

------
nkrumm
UW Department of Laboratory Medicine | Data Scientist | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) |
Full-Time Our department maintains all clinical testing and laboratory
operations at the UW Medical Center, from sample collection to analysis and
final reporting. We employ over 900 people and handle 30 million tests each
year. In parallel, we research, develop and operationalize novel diagnostics
in genomics, mass spectrometry, flow cytometry and automated imaging.

We are looking for a data scientist who will provide analytical and
infrastructure support to our lab. You'll work with the department's faculty,
laboratory staff and software programmers to develop our data warehouse,
ETL/analysis pipelines and our front-end reporting tools.

Ideal candidates will have healthcare or laboratory data experience and will
have technical expertise in data science, database management, application
development, etc.

Our stack: Primarily R, python, and SQL. We run on mixed (HIPAA compliant) AWS
and local infrastructure.

\-------------

Why UW Lab Medicine?

‣ You'll impact patient care through improvements to the quality, accuracy and
precision of our laboratory tests. Our department prides itself in innovation
and we are highly motivated to bring on new solutions that improve our
clinical service.

‣ You'll gain experience with "real world", highly complex and interesting
data directly from our laboratory and clinical data streams.

‣ You'll interface with a wide range of users and stakeholders, all of who are
committed to the UW's "Patients are First" aim.

\-------------

Feel free to contact me at nkrumm@uw.edu with [hnjob] in the subject line or
see our official listing at:
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/eng/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&szOrderID=166120)

------
shiv86
Goldman Sachs | Marcus.com | FrontEnd/Full Stack Developers (1 VP (FrontEnd),
2 Associate, 1 Analyst ), (React,Apollo,GraphQL,AEM) Front End Stack (Java,
Spring Jersey, Jackson,Dropwizard, MongoDB Microservices Architecture)Back End
Stack| Full Time | Chicago | ONSITE | Consumer Investment Management Division
(CIMD) is a new division within the firm focused on bringing state of the art
Goldman technology to the consumer market enabling a complete new line of
business Our goal in engineering is to facilitate the creative, iterative, and
data driven creation of our all digital retail bank.

RESPONSIBILITIES AND QUALIFICATIONS This role is truly an amazing opportunity
to make an impact on a new and exciting division utilizing the latest
technology. You'll play an instrumental role in enhancing a highly visible
existing platform and building a modern UI/micro-services backend for
Marcus.com. The role will provide you an opportunity to learn, take ownership
and become a subject matter expert (SME) for our online banking platform.
You'll join a fintech startup environment with daily stand-ups, huddles and
sprints.

Basic Qualifications:

Front End: • Experience building web interfaces using HTML5, CSS, CSS3,SASS,•
Strong with vanilla JavaScript knowledge • Strong knowledge of JavaScript
framework: React and Redux • Experience with build tools: webpack, grunt and
npm • Knowledge of web fundamentals/ technolgies • Knowledge of testing
frameworks (Karma, Jasmine)

Server Side: • Strong Knowledge Java programming languages • Strong Knowledge
of Spring Frameworks and related Spring Projects • 7+ years of relevant
(above) work experience • Exceptional software engineering knowledge; OO
Design Principles • Experience building service highly scalable, available,
and secure service and integration layers • Experience with RESTful
Architecture • Experience with Enterprise Architecture, SOA, Micro Services
Architecture • Strong Linux/Unix skills • Experience with testing frameworks
(JUnit, Mockito etc)

Reach out: Shivam.x.Sinha at gs.com

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
TorKlingberg
StarLeaf | Software Engineer | Cambridge & London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.starleaf.com/careers/](https://www.starleaf.com/careers/)

StarLeaf is building video conferencing and calling that works reliably. We
are vertically integrated with everything from the core cloud service to
meeting room systems, mobile apps and desktop clients.

We use a variety of technologies, from embedded C to Python, C#, C++, Swift,
WebRTC and TypeScript.

At StarLeaf you will be actively encouraged to explore and innovate. We want
you to have fun, be challenged and to develop your creativity and skills by
doing the things you believe in and that bring you the most satisfaction.

We also have various other positions including Test, DevOps and internships.
Interested? Apply online or email work@starleaf.com

------
paulkoer
Senior React Engineer | VISA Sponsor | €60K-€85K | On-Site | Full-time |
Munich, Germany

Smart Reporting is one of the world’s top startups in digital health. Our
mission is to enable AI assisted diagnostics for the benefit of doctors and
patients around the world. Already today, our award-winning software is used
by thousands of doctors and institutions, including some of the world’s
leading experts in radiology.

As a Senior React Developer, you will be an essential part of the rapidly
growing development team at Smart Reporting. You will bring your entire
experience to bear as we strive to build a high performance, high quality
cloud-based medical product for AI driven precision medicine.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/18AC657108](https://www.workable.com/j/18AC657108)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Senior Backend Engineer |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for a senior backend engineer to complement
a small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform. Join an experienced
team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber.

We have interesting problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware,
and chemistry. Our ideal engineer is someone who is an expert at one part of
the stack and eager to branch out.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio/30c2d029-8ff9-4f18-b72a-6a853...](https://jobs.lever.co/originio/30c2d029-8ff9-4f18-b72a-6a853c60e312)

~~~
Hongbo-Miao
Nice!

------
andersonk
HealthPrize | Frontend Engineer | REMOTE or NYC, Norwalk, CT | Full-time |
[https://healthprize.com](https://healthprize.com)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: React, Redux, TypeScript, Slate, Downshift, ...

Frontend Engineer:
[https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hac...](https://healthprize.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fiwk?source=Hacker%20News)

------
mvlopata
Thinknum | Web Scrapers | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum, alternative web data platform is looking for web scrapers to join
our NYC office.

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. We just closed a $11.6M round.

Web Scraper | Requirements:

* Passionate about Web Scraping

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

If you’re interested in this role, shoot us an email at careers@thinknum.com

Other open roles:

* Front-end Software Engineer - JavaScript SPAs (React, Angular, etc.)

* Back-end Engineer - (Python, Django, AWS)

Apply here:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Thinknum/)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Game Design,Data,&More | Irvine, CA | Full-Time
| Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Senior Engineer - Unity - Architect, build and maintain games and game
systems in Unity on mobile platforms

Game Designer - Cards - Design brand-new parlor type games and features for
some of the most successful mobile games

Data Analyst - Analyze in-game activity, user behaviors, retention, funnel and
monetization analysis

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Product Designer, Senior Product Manager (Technical) | Worldwide,
London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation derivatives exchange for blockchain-
based assets (bitcoin, ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes
from top HFTs and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known
firms in the blockchain space.

We’re looking for a top-notch Product Designer and a Senior PM (technical) to
join the Product team.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary
      Profit Sharing (0.10 - 0.30%)
      Fully remote position
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Apply at [https://interdax.breezy.hr/](https://interdax.breezy.hr/)

------
hifyre2
HIFYRE | Hamilton, ON (Canada) | Full-time | Onsite | www.hifyre.com

Hifyre is a digital product studio that specializes in custom software
development. We help high-growth companies and exciting startups create web
and mobile based applications and innovative digital strategies.

Our most recent work -> React Redux E-commerce Website :
[https://fireandflower.com/](https://fireandflower.com/)

OPEN POSITIONS:

* Full-Stack Developer : [https://hifyre.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://hifyre.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35)

* Back End Developer : [https://hifyre.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://hifyre.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

* Data Scientist/BA * : Apply to ops@hifyre.com

------
brownianmover
Shopify | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior Product Content
Strategist | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | On-Site

We're not just an e-commerce software, Shopify is the best e-commerce platform
that has everything you need to sell online, on social media, or in person.

In San Francisco, we’re building conversational tools to help our merchants
grow their business and succeed on Shopify. Growing a customer-base from
scratch is hard, so we create products to help merchants get more done with
less time.

If you like your SF tech perks with a side of Canadian hospitality, this is
the place for you!

See more at [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=vJ-7JG-_2s&location=...](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=vJ-7JG-_2s&location=San%20Francisco%2C%20United%20States)

------
mfrye0
BigPicture ([https://bigpicture.io](https://bigpicture.io)) | San Francisco |
ONSITE and REMOTE | Frontend Engineer and Fullstack

We help sales & marketing teams identify, prioritize, and act on accounts in
real-time.

Engaging prospects at the wrong time costs companies $591B each year.
BigPicture surfaces ready to buy signals to help teams identify hot
opportunities and prioritize which accounts to focus on.

We've been flying under the radar for quite awhile, and have been working
closely with early customers to rapidly iterate on our product. 2019 is going
to be a big year for us. We're looking for solid devs to help us grow.

Front-End: React, Typescript, PostCSS, Webpack, etc. Back-End: Node.js,
Python, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, AWS

You can reach us at jobs@bigpicture.io if you're interested.

------
kristen_theorem
Theorem is Hiring: Backend and Frontend Engineers, Solutions Architect,
DevOps, PM, Designers | REMOTE

Our immediate needs: Backend Engineer - Go, Ruby and Python, Java -
[http://bit.ly/2ZZ3hUv](http://bit.ly/2ZZ3hUv) Frontend Engineer - ReactJS -
[http://bit.ly/2Y8QblQ](http://bit.ly/2Y8QblQ)

Theorem is a team of experts who set sound principles and best practices into
action. Our engineers solve complex problems and build amazing things for some
of the largest global household names. View our career page for all roles:
[https://theorem.co/careers](https://theorem.co/careers)

I'm happy to answer any questions kristen dot williams at theorem dot co

------
TenXThabs
TenX | Rust Engineer| Singapore | Full-time | Onsite | Visa Provided

Our vision is to be the fabric for the decentralised world. We aim to connect
anyone and anything to decentralised services. At present, we have brought
cryptocurrency usability to a whole new level through our unique range of
products.

Current openings: \- Software Engineer, DevOps
[https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/689270](https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/689270)

\- Software Engineer, Security
[https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/739354](https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/739354)

\- Software Engineer, Blockchain (Sydney)
[https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/689268](https://tenx.workable.com/jobs/689268)

------
bencmbrook
Transcend ([https://transcend.io](https://transcend.io)) | San Francisco, CA |
Senior Software Engineer | Full-time or Contract | Onsite

Come build the future of privacy at Transcend. We build Data Privacy
Infrastructure that empowers individuals to reclaim control of their data and
helps companies comply with global data privacy laws. We’re backed by Accel,
growing fast, and are serving some of the most iconic brands in the world.

Our stack is Node, React, GraphQL, Terraform, and Postgres.

We’re hiring engineers that want to work on an important and challenging
product in a new industry. We believe that turning the principles of data
privacy into exercisable human rights is one of the most high-impact ways we
can spend our time. If you do too, come build with us!

Email ben+hn@transcend.io for more info.

------
m0rdecai
GoodRx | San Francisco/Los Angeles (Santa Monica) | Full-time, Onsite

GoodRx is America’s leading prescription price transparency platform. GoodRx
helps consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. In many cases,
consumers save more money using GoodRx over their existing medical insurance.

The GoodRx SEO/Growth team is working on some very exciting projects this
year!

We are seeking a brilliant UX designer to help us create a new kind of digital
content that helps people understand healthcare issues and information.
Experience with editorial, product design, and data-via a big plus.

We're also hiring for the following roles:

\- Frontend engineer with React experience

\- Editors (health/insurance background a must)

For all roles, experience with SEO is a big plus.

To learn more, please contact john@goodrx.com.

------
SysdigTalent
Sysdig | Senior Backend Engineer (Secure) | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite

Apply Now: [https://grnh.se/8879f80f1](https://grnh.se/8879f80f1)

Here at Sysdig, we’re what you might call container-obsessed. It starts with
our unique technology, which listens to the heart of the operating system to
surface the deepest data with the least overhead. From there, we’ve created
the first-ever Container Intelligence Platform, which proactively uncovers
issues before they manifest, and allows for deep digging to solve the most
complex problems.

Sysdig is looking for a Senior Backend Software Engineer who is passionate
about designing and building simple, scalable services to deal with complex
data that works in our Container Intelligence Platform that impacts Enterprise
customers.

------
juhohei
Reaktor | Senior Software Engineers | NYC | Full-time

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we're always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

You can find more information on the role here:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?ut...](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/?utm_source=HN)

------
sirsebastian
Formant | Software Engineer {Golang, DevOps, Frontend, Backend} | San
Francisco, Portland | Onsite, Full-time, Internships | Cloud infrastructure
for robots

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

[https://formant.io](https://formant.io)

Please apply at [https://angel.co/formantinc](https://angel.co/formantinc) or
with an email to people@formant.io.

------
red_hare
Oden Technologies | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://oden.io/careers](https://oden.io/careers)

We are on the brink of the next industrial revolution.

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there's a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps. Oden is driving this revolution. We're on
a mission to eliminate waste in manufacturing.

We have combined industrial hardware, wireless connectivity, and modern IoT
and cloud architecture into one simple platform so all manufacturers can
analyze and optimize their production, from any device. Efficiency,
sustainability, and competitiveness are democratized.

At this time we are looking for...

\- Senior Backend Engineer: [https://oden.io/careers/#op-324270-senior-
software-engineer-...](https://oden.io/careers/#op-324270-senior-software-
engineer-backend-)

\- Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://oden.io/careers/#op-285827-senior-
frontend-engineer-](https://oden.io/careers/#op-285827-senior-frontend-
engineer-)

\- Embedded Software Engineer: [https://oden.io/careers/#op-312786-embedded-
software-enginee...](https://oden.io/careers/#op-312786-embedded-software-
engineer-)

\- Hardware Operators Manager: [https://oden.io/careers/#op-287552-hardware-
operations-manag...](https://oden.io/careers/#op-287552-hardware-operations-
manager)

\- Senior Product Designer: [https://oden.io/careers/#op-322585-senior-
product-designer-](https://oden.io/careers/#op-322585-senior-product-
designer-)

Apply on our site or send your resume to giselle.lazo@oden.io

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/) Loan Ecosystem Online
is a platform that is transforming the way middle market loans are bought and
sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently outdated middle market
loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be
working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team
that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
LazarKrit
Colabware | Three Roles | Onsite | Central London, GB | EU/UK Citizen Required
| Graduate Roles

A FinTech business founded by a former Goldman Sachs Partner. Since commencing
operations in July 2017 it has successfully built out its first lending
segment and is now in the process of exploring opportunities in several other
lending segments. In addition, the company has been approached to licence its
proprietary software and is exploring the potential for a cross-entity
enterprise software product. The business is already solidly profitable and
not subject to any funding pressures.

Roles: 1) Junior Software Integration Engineer 2) Business Analyst (Focusing
on Systems Development) 3) Business Analyst (Focusing on financial and/or
mathematical research)

Apply directly at Krit < at > companyname(dot)com

------
singlow
LeanDNA | Engineering and Product Management | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-
Site

LeanDNA is a supply chain analytics and collaboration tool for factories. We
help factories identify opportunities to reduce excess inventory, avoid
shortages and deliver on time with expert analysis of their supply chain and
operational data. Then we give them the tools to collaborate internally and
with external resources within their supply chain to act on those
opportunities.

We are hiring in various engineering rolls including Data Architecture,
Customer Data Integration and ETL, Full-Stack Web Development and Product
Management. Experience with supply chain engineering or related work is a huge
plus. Specific languages or frameworks are not critical .

You can contact me directly: jacob.williams [at] leandna.com or jobs [at]
leandna.com.

------
mhowland
Dvele | Home Automation Engineer (Python) and Full Stack Engineers
(Python/React) | San Diego, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | 100-160k + Equity |
www.dvele.com

Dvele is building better homes, period. Over a century of construction
experience coupled with several decades of Silicon Valley grit is tackling the
single family homes space. Our goal is to help people live better lives, by
constructing better, more modern, healthy homes for them.

If you’re interested, especially if you have Home Automation experience
(HomeAssistant would be rad) apply at
[https://www.dvele.com/career/](https://www.dvele.com/career/) or shoot me an
email at matt@dvele.com. Help with relocation to sunny, beautiful La Jolla is
available for the right candidate.

------
kdumont
AllSpice | Intern Full-Stack Developer| Boston, MA | On-Site |
[https://www.allspice.io/](https://www.allspice.io/)

AllSpice is bringing git, CI, and CD to electronics design, helping hardware
teams bring better products to market faster. You will be our first hire as we
explore new products in design collaboration, simulation, and analytics. An
intern in this position will help in a dynamic range of tasks, including file-
parsers, api integration, UI/UX development, and computation. AllSpice is a
finalist in Harvard's New Venture Competition, and currently in a Boston-based
incubator program.

If you're passionate about agile tools, circuit simulation, and user-testing
nascent product offerings, send me an email at kyle@allspice.io.

------
kyleblarson
Lyric | Principal Software Engineer, Senior Salesforce Developer, Staff
Engineer, and more | Onsite | TBD | San Francisco, CA

Lyric designs and operates accommodations for the modern business traveler. We
just closed our Series B and are growing rapidly.

Jobs: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
le...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
leads-160-million-investment-in-business-travel-startup)

Press: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
le...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
leads-160-million-investment-in-business-travel-startup)

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is global medical technology
company that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI eye screening
platform for detection of diseases. Eyenuk is on a mission to screen every eye
in the world to detect and monitor life- and vision-threatening diseases
including diabetic retinopathy, macular degeneration, glaucoma, cardiovascular
and stroke risk, and Alziemer's disease.

Eyenuk's first product, EyeArt, is for fully autonomous AI eye screening for
detection of diabetic retinopathy. Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to
blindness that progresses without any pain or discomfort. Despite it's
preventable nature, the condition, called diabetic retinopathy, is the leading
cause of blindness in working age adults. Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS
offering, that automates the retinal disease screening process via automated
analysis of retinal images and providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt
is a clinically validated on over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that
exceeds that of expert human graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory
approval in Europe) and has completed prospective clinical trials for an FDA
clearance. The results are exceptional:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-
syste...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eyenuk-ai-eye-screening-
system-185500265.html)

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and machine
learning experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (machine learning, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
git-rebase
Divisions Maintenance Group | Software Engineer | Cincinnati, OH | ONSITE |
Full Time

We provide a managed marketplace for facility maintenance. Our team builds a
platform that brings the latest technology to solve the problems faced by
companies trying to manange maintenance at their facilities.

We innovate and move quickly and are growing rapidly. We are looking for
experienced developers in our area (Cincinnati, OH) who take pride in what
they do, want to build a great product, and love to learn and experiment with
new things and new ideas.

Our platform is a suite of native mobile apps and real-time web applications.
Our backend is an event-sourced kappa architecture. Our stack is mainly React,
node.js, Kafka, .NET, and RocksDb and always evolving.

Email us at turing@divisionsinc.com for more info if you're interested.

------
andrewminer
Boom Supersonic | Software Engineer 1/2, Python, Go, Docker, AWS | Denver, CO
| ONSITE, FULL TIME

Boom Supersonic is the Denver-based startup building Mach-2.2 passenger
airliners. Think Concorde but 75% more affordable to fly. Imagine a day trip
from New York to London—3h15 each way. Fly to London for a business meeting
and be home in time to tuck your children into bed. Boom’s first prototype
takes flight in late 2019.

Boom is seeking someone to join our small, but expert, team of software
engineers building the tools to support Boom's aerospace engineering teams.

apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/boom/5946cbd5-becb-4de3-a8dd-51ab6b305...](https://jobs.lever.co/boom/5946cbd5-becb-4de3-a8dd-51ab6b305a60)

contact: andrew.miner@boom.aero with questions

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer, Full-time | Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote
| [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is like AirBnb for Outdoor Advertising. Our mission is to make outdoor
ads (e.g. billboards, transit ads, etc.) easy to both buy and measure.

We are an early-stage startup: we're 2.5 years old, we have 26 people total
and an engineering team of 9. The founding team consists of startup veterans
who were early employees at Instacart. We've raised 3M in funding from Garry
Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized Capital.

We have all kinds of interesting problems to solve:

* Building a consumer-grade product experience for marketers planning/buying/executing outdoor ad campaigns that includes searching, sorting, filtering, grouping, tagging, commenting, etc.

* Mapping: efficiently displaying 1M+ points on a map, integrating census & other data onto maps with visualizations

* Analytics tools. Some examples: pulling data from our customers' ads accounts (e.g. AdWords, FB Ads) to visualize the impact of their outdoor ad campaigns. Using anonymized movement data to track visits to brick-and-mortar stores. Scraping Instagram and using image recognition to track social shares.

* Coordinating things in the real world to printing design assets and install billboards

* And much, much more

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar technologies

\- 3+ years experience working on production systems

\- People who actively want the startup experience: taking a lot of ownership,
having a big impact, and building amazing products that customers love.

Fill out our quick google form here if this sounds interesting to you!

[https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8](https://forms.gle/dCVT5tUgfpE87JcP8)

------
danielArachnys
Arachnys | Engineers (all levels), DevOps | London | On-site

Arachnys makes software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and
anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps most broken about banks
today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for all levels of engineers working mainly in
Python and JavaScript. We have two projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one
just broke 3k [https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)).
We're always looking to open source more.

Drop me a line if you have questions.

Email daniel@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and
recently closed a $20M round Series A (Bessemer, Goldman Sachs, Citi, and YC).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Scientist
      - Research Analyst
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class engineers, data
scientists, designers, scientists and researchers, many of whom have PhDs in
scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square,
New York City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with the right scientific
and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
lmcnearney
Armor Games | Part-time/Freelance Web Developer | Irvine, CA | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Armor Games is a online community for casual gamers. We offer an online
destination hosting over a thousand flash and HTML5 games with new titles
launching every week. We also develop and publish game titles for mobile,
desktop and console.

We are in need of a part-time/freelance web developer who can dedicate 1-2
days a week toward refactoring and updating our codebase. Our website and
back-end systems encompass multiple legacy code bases (primarily written in
PHP 5) including a number of home-grown libraries and frameworks.

Additional information and contact information is on our employment website:
[https://employment.armorgames.com](https://employment.armorgames.com)

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO | Fulltime, Onsite

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* Site Reliability Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior UI Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior Java/ AWS Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior DevOps Engineer - Denver, CO

* UX Designer - Denver, CO

Stack: Java, Scala, React, Springboot, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, REST API

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
glormph
Scilifelab, Karolinska Institute | Frontend/Web | Stockholm, Sweden | Full
time | ONSITE

Scilifelab is an academic institution for the advancement of molecular
biosciences in Sweden. For projects in clinical cancer/personalized medicine
and cancer research, we seek an all-round front-end developer to work on
clinical decision support systems and visualization platforms. Our new team
member will have a key role in making the generated data available for other
researchers and in translating these results to clinical practice.

Apply here:
[https://ki.mynetworkglobal.com/se/what:job/jobID:264124/type...](https://ki.mynetworkglobal.com/se/what:job/jobID:264124/type:job/where:4/apply:1)

------
jsvaughan
Mocha | London + NYC | REMOTE

We are a small company expanding our team that are developing a privacy
centric commerce and ad platform, all remote working.

Various roles to fill, but aiming to keep the team small and find people with
a good skills match across the various parts of the system.

Skills we are looking for: node/expressjs/lambda/dynamodb/serverless - exp of
serverside js/api dev in particular, python/elasticsearch/athena/mysql,
android/kotlin, UX particularly mobile UX, AWS Quicksight.

The roles are 100% remote so need to be happy with that, and with working
somewhere with a reasonable timezone overlap with the UK.

To apply please email me - jon.vaughan at mocha.global, please send a resume
and a quick few lines about the kind of thing you are looking for. Please also
put Hacker News in the subject line.

Thanks

Jon

------
hhenn
Datto | Portland, OR | Linux Systems Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Datto, the world’s leading provider of IT solutions delivered through managed
service providers, is looking for a Senior Linux Systems Engineer to join a
growing team. Datto provides data protection, business continuity, networking,
business management, and file backup and sync products that empower and
protect the clients of our 14,000+ partners. We're headquartered in Norwalk,
Connecticut and have 22 offices worldwide.

Tech stack: AWS, Puppet, Linux, Python, opportunity to work with Redis and
Kafka

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/datto/jobs/1594392](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datto/jobs/1594392)

Email me if you want to chat about it: harper.henn at datto.com

------
MGCyprus
Mindgeek (we're running PornHub and a lot of other popular adult sites)

Location: Cyprus (no remote - EU passport required)

Currently looking for:

PHP Developers (Senior and Jr positions available / tech:
Laravel/Symfony/Microservices) apply at
[https://grnh.se/a2619edd2](https://grnh.se/a2619edd2)

Front End developers (React) apply at
[https://grnh.se/11eda2d52](https://grnh.se/11eda2d52)

QA Testers & Developers apply at
[https://grnh.se/cfeaff5d2](https://grnh.se/cfeaff5d2) /
[https://grnh.se/9ff519c22](https://grnh.se/9ff519c22)

If you got any questions post a reply or I can give you contact details.

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Kubernetes Platform Engineer | Onsite | Austin, TX | Full Time |
Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

This is Saran, I'm the hiring manager. I'm looking for platform engineers
responsible for implementing cloud-native eco-system on an on-premise
Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be part of a team that accelerates
the adoption of on-premise containers and cloud-native technologies within
Visa Digital. Responsibilities include building tools for developer
productivity, app modernization using Docker, application logging, caching,
data layer, and configuration management.

Tech Stack: Docker, Kubernetes, Golang, MongoDB, Ansible, NATS, vue.js

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at a global
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com

------
plutovr
PlutoVR | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle | Onsite |
[https://www.plutovr.com/](https://www.plutovr.com/)

About PlutoVR: Pluto is a spatial computing communication service. The Pluto
alpha is now available on Steam. It requires a Valve HTC VIVE, a Windows Mixed
Reality headset, or an Oculus Rift.

Our apps encompass a broad range of development technologies including Swift
and C# apps, cross-platform web apps, and Node.js microservices.

Bonus points for spatial computing, iOS, Windows, Graphics development,
Video/audio, Games industry, communications/networking experience

To apply: taylor at plutovr dot com

Or: [https://www.plutovr.com/work-with-us/](https://www.plutovr.com/work-with-
us/)

------
gensym
Inventables | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

My team is hiring software engineers. We make and sell CNC carving machines
for entrepreneurs and small businesses. (Think of the opposite of a 3d printer
- instead of using filament to create a physical object from a design, our
machines use a cutting bit to carve out a design from wood, plastic, or
metal). We write software for every step of the process, from purchasing the
machine and materials to creating a design to driving the machine.

I've been working here as a software engineer for three years, and I'm really
excited about our next phase of growth and the work we have planned for this
year. If you're in Chicago (or thinking of moving here), and you want to know
the details of why, hit me up at david@inventables.com.

------
kiko_vaz_quez
Zara Tech | Tech Lead Back | La Coruña, Galicia, España |Tiempo completo
ONSITE | [https://techteams.es/](https://techteams.es/) |

Zara.com está presente en más de 154 mercados y recibe millones de visitas
diarias. ¿Te imaginas los retos que esto conlleva? Necesitamos personas
proactivas para ayudar a nuestro equipo a continuar reinventándose y
aprendiendo, avanzando para lograr nuevos objetivos.

Estamos buscando ingenieros de software para liderar el desarrollo Back-End de
nuestra tienda Onlíne, dentro de un entorno de microservicios.

¿Interesado? Envíanos un correo electrónico a franciscovo@inditex.com o visita
nuestra página web [https://techteams.es](https://techteams.es)

------
elialbert
Provi | Senior Integrations & ETL specialist | Remote or Onsite | salary
market rate depending on experience | Chicago (or fully remote)

Provi (provi.com) is a platform to help bars and retailers order alcohol
faster through the US 3-tier alcohol ordering system.

This role will have you working on our integrations app, managing ETL
pipelines from 15+ (and growing) different data sources, mainly in ruby and
various flavors of sql. We already have a robust monitoring system built, and
because we've pulled this out of our main application codebase, working on it
is a breeze.

Prior experience with remote work, and with this kind of etl work, is a must.
If you want to join a fast-growing easy-going team, email eli@provi.com. No
recruiters please! I do mark spam on unsolicited emails.

------
webbruce
Printavo | Chicago, IL | Full-time |
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

I started Printavo from running a screen printing business in college. We
needed simple, software to keep track of our orders as they came in. The
solutions that were available were complicated and expensive. I built Printavo
to fix this.

Today, we're bootstrapped, profitable and a team of 10 in downtown Chicago.
We're looking for an additional Engineer to join and help us continue to grow.

Please email bruce@printavo.com to chat more.

Job description: [https://angel.co/printavo/jobs/260415-software-engineer-
prod...](https://angel.co/printavo/jobs/260415-software-engineer-product-
company)

------
figpope
Lionsgate / Starz | multiple positions | ONSITE | Santa Monica, California |
FULL-TIME Join a small, agile team of world-class computer scientists and AI
researchers, unlocking the power of data in one of the most reputable brands
in Media & Entertainment. We’re a cross-functional team who’s applying a
modern Kappa architecture to deliver real-time analytics for our direct-to-
consumer apps and web properties while leveraging our ML expertise to predict
audience behavior from large volumes of 1st party data.

We’re looking for:

* Data Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2HGqzaT](https://bit.ly/2HGqzaT)

* Front End Engineer - link to follow

Apply through the links above (where provided), or email me at
andrew.figpope@starz.com if you have any questions!

------
alexstageint
Stage Intelligence | Data Scientist | Java | Python | London | Full-time |
INTERNS | ONSITE

We are also looking for data scientist / AI research engineer interns this
summer to experiment on transport optimization and prediction with
metaheuristics, mathematical programming, reinforcement learning, deep
learning, etc.

This is for our BICO product in our central London office. BICO provides a
bleeding edge AI solution for bike share schemes, one of the first successful
Smart Cities initiatives. We offer a platform to manage a bike share scheme,
and optimise the distribution of bikes throughout the day to meet predicted
demand. We work with major cities such as Paris, Barcelona, Helsinki and Rio
de Janeiro among many others.

stageintelligence.co.uk / alex@stageintelligence.co.uk

------
tmrtsmith
Caspian | Data Scientist | Competitive Salary | Newcastle upon Tyne, UK

Caspian specialise in the automated investigation of high volume, complex risk
alerts for financial services firms. We use a combination of machine learning
models, statistical insights and whatever else we can find to help solve a
range of interesting and challenging problems. In the last month we
successfully launched our pilot product in a top 5 global bank, so if you're
into putting machine learning into production, come and talk to us!

Things we're into:

\- Python (but we have a few R fans too!)

\- Bayesian modelling

\- Using tensorflow probability

\- NLP (text classification, I.E. etc.)

\- Dealing with the mess of real life data

To apply please email recruitment[at]caspian.co.uk including a copy of your
C.V.

For any questions or just a chat, drop me a line at
thomas.merritt[hyphen]smith[at]caspian.co.uk

------
cosuno
Cosuno | Full-Stack Developer (React) | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE |
VISA Support

[https://www.cosuno.de](https://www.cosuno.de)

We are an early stage SaaS venture in the construction technology space. Our
platform automates the bidding process for construction projects and enables
general contractors and subcontractors to collaborate more efficiently.

After raising our first funding round, we are now looking for experienced
full-stack developers. As one of the first contributors, you will have a lot
of responsibility in shaping the architecture and development processes, and
contribute to product decisions.

Our tech stack is based on React, Node and GraphQL. Ideal candidates have
several years of React experience.

If you are interested, email us at ms@cosuno.de

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence.

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949)

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1602313](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1602313)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Engineer, API's and Partnerships:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1536262)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1600606)

------
McKayDavis
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds.

We are recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles
are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

Data Scientist: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with SQL and Python or R

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Fintech - Online Bank | New York | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Full-
time | VISA*

We're an online bank, highly successful in Europe looking, to launch in the
US. Fully funded and unicorn status, backed by our parent company in Berlin.
Our tech stack is cutting edge and our benefits are great.

* Regarding visas - We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs, but we can not sponsor new ones (yet).

We have multiple roles including:

\- Back-End Engineers (Senior and Mid-level). We use Kotlin :)

\- Product security Engineer

\- Senior Android Engineer

\- Senior iOS Engineer

\- Senior Web Engineer (React, Apollo GraphQL, Express)

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the senior back-end
engineers here: gav.newalkar@n26.com

Otherwise you can find more info on our website at [https://n26.com/en-
us/](https://n26.com/en-us/)

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Developer Advocate | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers) PlanetScale
is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable database systems.
We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open source product Vitess
( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for anyone to run Vitess
clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates tired of the quizzes
and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our alternative hiring
path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at planetscale.com/careers

------
prennert
ThirdEye | www.thirdeyelabs.com | Computer Vision Engineers, Infrastructure
Engineer, Web and Mobile developers, UX/UI designer / researcher | London |
Full Time | Onsite

ThirdEye is building real-time CCTV powered AI assistants to put in the hands
of public space workers.

I genuinely believe all roles are very exciting as you will be joining a team
that has released a complex machine learning product which is used by retail
workers in the wild. As you will be joining a small team every role is going
to have a big impact and you will have a lot of freedom in choosing the best
solutions.

Have a look at [https://www.thirdeyelabs.com/open-
positions](https://www.thirdeyelabs.com/open-positions) for all open
positions.

------
drtommertens
Modsy | Computer Graphics Software Engineer | Remote or On-site in Antwerp (HQ
in SF) | Full Time | Mid-level

Modsy offers a unique interior design and shopping experience. We create a
personalized 3D model of your room and redesign it with actual pieces of
furniture from well-known brands that you can buy on the spot.

We're looking for 3D graphics engineers to work on our 3D modeling tools and
pipeline. Solid linear algebra skills required. Mid-level preferred. Location:
either in Antwerp (Belgium) or remote. Remote only as contractor. Preferred
time zone: from EST to CET.

Apply here:
[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Questions: tmertens@modsy.com

www.modsy.com

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Back-end, front-end, DevOps, PM, Data Science,
Computational Biologist | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

We're growing so fast that we have to add 35-50 engineers in 2019. Back-end,
front-end, devops, data science; you name it, we need the help (including PM
and UX roles - see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

~~~
codelemur
Just wanted to validate that this place was awesome to interview at. Extremely
polite with regards to your time, and engaging people the whole way through.

------
aaronzd
Zocdoc | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.zocdoc.com/](https://www.zocdoc.com/)

Zocdoc is the tech company at the beginning of a better healthcare experience.
Every day, we are driven by our mission to give power to the patient, building
products and services that simplify and streamline the overall healthcare
journey for patients and providers, delivering the modern healthcare
experience they expect and deserve.

If you've ever struggled to figure out your health insurance, Zocdoc has you
covered! Our main, consumer-facing product allows users to search for doctors
based on the insurance that they take and make appointments without making a
single phone call.

Please feel free to reach out to me at aaron.levick@zocdoc.com for any
questions or a referral!

Engineering Manager - [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Engineerin...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Engineering-Manager-828640)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer - [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Sof...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Software-Engineer---Full-Stack-783202)

Software Engineer - [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Software-E...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Software-Engineer-1607571)

Senior Manager of IT - [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Man...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Manager-of-IT-1470985)

Technical Support Specialist - [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Technical-...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Technical-Support-Specialist-170765)

~~~
aaronzd
There are also several data science positions that I missed as well as a
number of non-technical roles. Check out our careers page for more
opportunities! [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/)

------
ronvohra
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires (back-end/front-
end/mobile/data/product) | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest,
Sofia, Shenzhen, Singapore | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) We're one
of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique position
in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech company.
We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: back-end with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + API skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe and are focusing on Scotland, London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I 've recently started at Skyscanner and see a lot of freedom, responsibility,
accountability here. We have room to make decisions, move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's exciting.

Please ping me an email at raunaq.vohra@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. If you'd like your referral to be attributed to me
directly but don't want/need to get in touch, please apply via
[https://grnh.se/3dea97751](https://grnh.se/3dea97751) (the Skyscanner jobs
link above works if you don't want to attribute). Please specify which job are
you applying to from the link above and which office would you like to work
from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Remote | Full- or part-time | Commission-only sales
agent to sell on-site training on DevOps tools.

Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site team training
on IT Operations and DevOps tools.

Our model achieves real learning: we have small class sizes, expert
instructors, excellent materials, and lots of practical, hands-on lab
exercises that leave the students really knowing their material and being able
to use it.

Customers have told me it's the best training they've ever had, from anybody,
on anything.

I'm partnered with CFEngine, GitLab, Docker, and am a member of the AWS
partner network.

In business ten years.

Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive commission structure (the
more you sell, the more you make!)

Remote and part-time OK.

Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
jerrod
CODECOV | REMOTE first team |
[https://angel.co/codecov](https://angel.co/codecov)

## Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | $70K to $110K | Up to 1.0% Equity

##Solutions Engineer | Full-time | $70K to $105K | Full-time | Up to 0.5%
Equity

Codecov is the world's leading code coverage tool. We are used by nearly a
million software developers around the world, from marquee open source
projects to the largest global companies.

Codecov is a strongly cash flow positive company growing over double each
year. We've raised no outside growth equity (read: venture capital) and are
committed to growing quickly and profitably.

We are a lean (<10 people), remote-first, globally distributed company, with
team members located from GMT -8 to GMT +2.

Stack: Vue.js, Python

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hi.. do you have a contact email to discuss and learn more about these
openings? Thanks

------
goexpedihires
GoExpedi |Houston, TX (ONSITE) | IT Technical Lead | NO VISA SPONSORSHIP

GoExpedi (www.goexpedi.com) is looking for an IT Technical Lead for the
Houston Team. This person would be the liaison between the business needs, and
the development team. This is the perfect opportunity for a Senior/Lead
Developer who wants to transition from an individual contributor to a
leadership role.

This would be a director-level role by year end, with equity in the company
($$$).

 __Requirements: __

\- ERP Experience

\- Experience leading a team of developers (onshore and offshore preferred)

\- Strong Python coding experience

\- Odoo knowledge/experience is a HUGE plus!

Job Link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1186356979/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1186356979/)

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Lead Software Engineer - ML Platform

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models. We have developed a product major
healthcare players want to buy and now need to turn it into something big that
will streamline how healthcare works, come help us build it out!

Lead Software Engineer: We work mostly in Python and Scala. Main technologies
include Spark, TensorFlow, and Airflow among others, mostly based in GCP.
We’re always trying new things, and you will be part of making those
decisions. We’re looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw,
often human-entered data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide
variety of machine learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

We need several engineers at 4+ year senior/tech lead level. Requirements for
more senior positions shift more toward demonstrated ability to architect and
lead projects. In all cases though we look for independence, a strong sense of
craft, and solid technical skills.

General Process (based on candidate we make small tweaks):

1.) Phone screen for resume

2.) Short take-home problem

3.) Phone conversation about take-home

4.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, ~25 employees, growing in a field that really affects people's
lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly people.

Please apply at
[https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html](https://www.lumiata.com/careers.html)
and contact hr at lumiata.com with any questions.

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | Beijing Software Engineer

CodeCombat ([https://codecombat.com/about](https://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 25 people in SF and 4
in Beijing, funded by a16z and YC, aiming to level up computer science
education both in and out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving
education through game-based learning. We're open source and looking to add to
our engineering team in China.

More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/623b1bba-5686-4112-86ff-f99...](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat/623b1bba-5686-4112-86ff-f99add32e8f3)

------
LaurenVigilant
Vigilant Web | Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Product Manager, Data Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Full Time

SRE: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/c4941c86ee05-site-
reliability-e...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/c4941c86ee05-site-reliability-
engineer?source=hn)

Backend Engineer: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/3831bc71aa39-backend-
engineer?s...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/3831bc71aa39-backend-
engineer?source=hn)

Frontend / Fullstack Engineer:
[https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/d5defe94d5b3-frontend-
engineer?...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/d5defe94d5b3-frontend-
engineer?source=hn)

Product Manager: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?so...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/08f3c842aedb-product-
manager?source=hn)

Data Engineer: [https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/411acbbab7f6-data-
engineer?sour...](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/p/411acbbab7f6-data-
engineer?source=hn)

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne Lidar | SE, ME, EE, Ph | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for multiple contributors with the following background:

\- Software Engineer _with_ hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++
& python)

\- Mechanical Engineer _with_ Solidworks and industrial automation expertise

\- Electrical Engineer _with_ hardware integration and software experience

\- Physicist _with_ hardware integration and software experience

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to Martin Wojtczyk
<mwojtczyk@velodyne.com>

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQKrdUPAZls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQKrdUPAZls)

------
niall00c
Genospace | Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA |
ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone. Your work as a Software
Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most critical junctures in
their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based on a sea of high-
dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine in everyday
practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced analyses in
the world.

What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively Strong commitment to teamwork

Education & Background: Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software
Engineering, or equivalent experience 2+ years’ experience in full software
development lifecycle preferred, but not necessary

No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

For more information:
[http://careers.genospace.com/](http://careers.genospace.com/)

Please apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAHpEGdO6BSVXHH?trackingTag=hackernews)

------
eomdb
EidosMedia SpA | Multiple Positions | Milan (Italy), Paris, Frankfurt, New
York, Sidney, London| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://www.eidosmedia.com](https://www.eidosmedia.com)

EidosMedia develops, sells and maintains the Mèthode editorial suite and the
Cobalt content management framework. Our software powers many of the most
known news, publishing and media institutions from all over the world. We just
recently hit our 20th birthday as a company, and we are still growing!

\- System Engineer (Milan, Italy)

As a System Engineer you will take care of the installation, configuration,
tuning, analysis and troubleshooting dealing with the backend part of our
platform, working remotely or on site for Media and Finance customers.
Requirements: Virtual platforms (VMWare, XEN, ecc.), managing Linux systems in
Cloud (AWS, Azure, ecc.), familiarity with storage systems (NetApp, EMC)

Full description: [https://www.eidosmedia.com/system-
engineer/khGZM1QvUKCfJ1SVe...](https://www.eidosmedia.com/system-
engineer/khGZM1QvUKCfJ1SVeWfsx3/index.html)

\- QA Automation Engineer (Milan, Italy)

We’re looking for an enthusiastic QA Automation Engineer with a problem-
solving attitude and analytical mind. Someone able to adapt quickly and keep
up with a fast-evolving environment. You will be part of a QA Team responsible
for the quality of the software we deliver to our customers.

Full description: [https://www.eidosmedia.com/qa-automation-
engineer/OwBQAbG1mo...](https://www.eidosmedia.com/qa-automation-
engineer/OwBQAbG1mogLYzoPeWfsx3/index.html)

If you want to apply, please use the e-mail address in my profile and also
make sure to include 'HN-WHOISHIRING' in the subject.

See all the open positions across our various branches at:
[https://www.eidosmedia.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.eidosmedia.com/careers/jobs/)

~~~
dwightgunning
Would that be Sydney (Australia)?

~~~
eomdb
Yes, my mistake. Sadly I cannot edit the post anymore.

Still, youre right, it's Sydney.

------
jthegiant
CROSSINSTALL - "We are looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our
small (10 engineers) but talented Engineering team. Our engineers design,
build and maintain systems that allow us to deliver high quality traffic at
scale for our advertisers.

This position is in our San Francisco office (650 California St.), a few
minutes from the Montgomery St BART Station.

Responsibilities:

Design, implement and maintain our internal and external dashboards to give
data-based actionable recommendations to the business team and to our
customers (PHP, JavaScript)

Be ready to roll up your sleeves and pitch in to help on any other tasks"

[https://www.crossinstall.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.crossinstall.com/full-stack-engineer)

------
calhat
Spill | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.spill.chat/](https://www.spill.chat/)

We're a mental health startup on a mission to bring the benefits of therapy to
everyone. We offer message-based therapy for workplaces and universities.

We work with some brilliant companies including Monzo and Rightmove, as well
as two Universities, and we are backed by great VC's including Passion Capital
and Seedcamp.

You can read a little about our culture here: [https://medium.com/spill-
stories](https://medium.com/spill-stories)

We're currently hiring software engineer #3 at Spill. You can get in touch via
email at calvin@spill.chat. Thanks!

Tech Stack: React, React-Native, Node.js

------
cbogie
Buoyant, creator of OSS service mesh Linkerd is hiring!

Scala, Go, Rust, Prose

Software Engineer - Networking
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/b8f66945-8e25-4f84-97e0-bb04b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/b8f66945-8e25-4f84-97e0-bb04b18da2e8)

Software Engineer - Tools & Performance
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/01011edf-e9c8-446a-9fbe-4a8786...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/01011edf-e9c8-446a-9fbe-4a87865b109c)

Product Marketing Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/ce9addad-3bbc-40ae-947c-312a71...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/ce9addad-3bbc-40ae-947c-312a71416122)

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time | Frontend, Graphic, Infrastructure,
Backend Engineer

We just raised 20M and are building the software platform that powers the
solar industry. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar
installers to answer 3 questions:

\- How many panels fit where on the roof?

\- How much electricity do they produce?

\- How much money can the homeowner save?

Frontend: Javascript (ES6), WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PostgreSQL

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN, provider your HN handle and let us know why Aurora is of interest and
what you've been working on lately.

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym

At Gambit Research we specialise in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers (all levels)

\- Full Stack Python/JavaScript React developers

\- Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

\- Web Designer

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

~~~
seagreen
Mentioning H*skell in a Python job ad isn't a great look. You're better than
that!

~~~
gambitresearch
Hi Seagreen!

Thanks for stopping by, and sorry to disappoint you. Our developers do use a
number of technologies, including Python, and yes, Haskell. Call us old
fashioned, but we like to chose the best technology to solve the problem, and
to give our developers the freedom and autonomy to do that to the best of
their skills. Hey, it works for us :)

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $1.3mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
jhalt
Elastic | Anywhere | Remote

Elastic is hiring remote engineers [1] for multiple teams including
Elasticsearch, Cloud, Kibana, Beats, APM, ML, Swiftype, InfoSec and DevRel. We
work on teams that are globally distributed, and our customers are everywhere
as well, by industry and location. Our company is growing fast, but we're
still maintaining an amazing culture [2] with great employees that are a joy
to work alongside.

Check us out:

1:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering)

2: [https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-
code](https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-code)

------
seanhandley
Stuart | Backend Engineer | Paris, London, Barcelona | REMOTE or ONSITE

Stuart is an on-demand logistics company with a B2B software platform. We have
a fleet of couriers (mostly bicycles, but others too) delivering a range of
goods and foods in cities across France, Spain, and the UK. Our platform is a
streaming geolocation service that connects businesses to couriers via a
smartphone app, web dashboard, and API.

Customers include Zalando, Nike, McDonald's, KFC, Just Eat, Ocado, and
Monoprix.

We're hiring for roles across the engineering department: product, backend,
frontend, QA, and data science.

Specific roles and application forms are here:
[https://stuart.com/jobs](https://stuart.com/jobs)

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup 100% remote | Ruby, Node, Technical Support, Sales,
Marketing | 100% remote | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience (ranging $60k - $140k)

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world.

Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote senior engineer (node)

\- Remote frontend engineer

\- Remote product owner

\- Remote marketing specialist / product marketer

\- Remote customer acquisition specialist

\- Remote customer support

\- Remote human resources

Check full list plus contact here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

------
odonnellryan
Luma Consulting | ASP.NET/C# Developers | NYC | Onsite or Remote| Fulltime or
Part-time

Luma Consulting is onboarding developers for a fintech startup in NYC. You
won’t be a contractor and we’re not a head-hunter: we’re assisting a client
who wants to keep some confidentially at this time.

We’re looking for junior-to-senior level developers. Please let me know which
category you feel you fall into. The application is an online platform using
basic ASP.NET tech stack. It is not a SPA. There are several data gathering
and analysis projects in addition to the core platform which helps the
business organize data and track various entities and documents. I can go into
more detail over a call.

To apply please email Ryan: ryan (at) luma.im

------
joaofs
Inconvo, YouGov | Full-stack Engineer | Mumbai | ONSITE |
[https://www.getinconvo.com](https://www.getinconvo.com) Stack: NodeJS, VueJS,
Typescript, AWS, Docker, Terraform

Our team is building an audience conversation platform. The technology we
create makes two-way conversations possible at scale, used by brands,
publishers and organisations to engage and understand their audiences and
constituents.

We are looking for people with 5+ years of experience with appreciation for
engineering practices and sustainable development. This role requires good
communication skills and a desire to challenge traditional thinking.

If you are looking for a new challenge, get in touch via jobs@getinconvo.com.

------
johlindenbaum
7shifts | Fullstack Developers, Eng. Managers, Developer In Test | Toronto, ON
& Saskatoon, SK | Full-time

We're looking to expand our Engineering and Product operations in Toronto and
our Saskatoon HQ. We offer competitive salaries for both markets, and
relocation packages (including visa/immigration support). Reach me directly if
you have questions johannes at 7shifts com.

[https://www.7shifts.com/careers](https://www.7shifts.com/careers)

7shifts is employee scheduling software designed specifically for restaurants.
We help managers and operators spend less time and effort scheduling their
staff, reduce their monthly labor costs and streamline team communication.

------
twp
AirMap airmap.com | Software Engineering and Site Reliability Engineering |
Remote and Onsite | Santa Monica (CA) and Zurich Switzerland

We do air traffic control for drones, working closely with operators, air
traffic control services, and regulators. We have lots of interesting problems
to solve. Our backend stack is Golang/Kubernetes/Istio and we have mobile and
web apps too.

We're particularly looking for experienced geospatial developers.

Feel free to email me (tom at airmap dot com). Remote work is possible for the
right candidates. More information on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airmap/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airmap/).

------
SGHTC
HealthTech Connex | Software QA Developer | Surrey, BC, Canada | Fulltime | No
visa, relocation provided within Canada/USA

Company profile: Located in the Health & Technology District, HealthTech
Connex Inc. focuses on technology-based innovations for rapid impact in health
improvements and outcomes.

With brain vitality as a premier focus, HealthTech Connex. provides
translational neuroscience innovations to care and community sectors. Our team
is comprised of health, science and business leaders with extensive experience
in healthcare advances

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1242297456/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1242297456/)

------
bballmaths
Utah Jazz | Basketball Data Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE only | SLC, UT

The Basketball Operations department (Front Office) of the Utah Jazz is hiring
a Data Engineer to help build out ETL pipelines, data warehousing, data
models, and potentially front-end reports and models.

Apply here:
[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=1081441&...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=1081441&d=MSP#/)

Knowledge of basketball or the NBA not required but is helpful. Strong SQL
skills required, plus experience with a scripting language and building
pipelines. Cloud experience preferred but open to any tech background.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€40k-€65k, SARS plan available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud using blockchain technology.

As a Medior Frontend developer your responsibilities will be:

\- Guiding junior frontenders

\- Making architectural choices

\- Writing efficient (fast, compact, but above all correct) code

\- Planning new features for our ticket app, dashboard app and mobile apps

\- Always keep improving our processes.

We’re looking for

\- Min 3y of experience as a Frontend developer

\- Strong knowledge of Javascript

\- Experience / knowledge of JS frameworks

\- Solid HTML / CSS skills (we use SCSS)

\- Experience working Agile

\- Ability to understand the product and the business to mentor the Frontend
team

Join our team and send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT
appreciated).

------
audiotonic
Agworld | Perth, WA, Australia | Full-time | Mid-Sr. Full Stack Engineers |
[http://agworld.com](http://agworld.com) | ONSITE

Agworld is leader in AgTech, we are helping farmers work with their key
partners to build profitable and sustainable businesses through an integrated
online platform.

We have a solid engineering team based in our Perth HQ, and are looking for
great engineers to expand out team.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Postgres, some Go.

We encourage those without direct experience in our stack to also apply, as we
are happy to train good people up.

If you are interested send us a note with your resume, or link to LinkedIn etc
to hr@agworld.com. Or ping me directly at david.eddy@agworld.com

~~~
dbetteridge
Good to see Perth on here!

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX| C++ Software Engineer -TS/SCI | Los Angeles, CA| Full- Time | On-site

As a Flight Software Engineer here, you’ll work on projects that look towards
the future in both the government and commercial sectors, from satellite
constellations to Mars missions. No aerospace experience needed - just a
passion for software, proficiency in C/C++, TS/SCI Clearance (a huge plus) and
the desire to make an impact! This role is critical to future success at
SpaceX, including Starlink and Starship projects. It's a lot of fun,
challenging work within a specialized team.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/f80648722](https://grnh.se/f80648722)

------
loftsy
Mouldbox | Frontend | Oxford, UK | Onsite |
[https://mouldbox.com](https://mouldbox.com)

Mouldbox are adding automation into the composites manufacturing process. Our
technology helps to make moulds for parts which go on superyachts, electric
cars and aeroplanes. Founded in 2018 Mouldbox have raised venture capital
funding in 2019 and has received government grants. We are a team of 6 and
expect to double our headcount in the next year.

Feel free to reach out directly to me if you have any questions (I'm the CTO),
a.lofts@mouldbox.com

* All open roles: [https://mouldbox.workable.com/](https://mouldbox.workable.com/)

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Front-end Developer, Back-end Developer, Engineering
Manager | Madison, WI but will hire remotely | Onsite or Remote | Full-time |
[https://thinkpacifica.com/](https://thinkpacifica.com/)

Pacifica is the one of the largest mental health platforms in the world.
Having launched in January 2015, over 2.8 million people have now signed up to
improve their health and wellbeing through our mobile applications. Come help
us change the way people think about mental health.

Skills: Front-end: Angluar JS, Ionic, Cordova. Back-end: Java, Jetty,
Postgresql, Redis, AWS

Please reach out to dale [at] thinkpacifica.com and include "HN" in the
subject.

------
morinted
SHOEBOX | Ottawa, ON, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time

We're a technology-first health care company bringing democratic access to
clinically validated hearing testing in the form of an iPad app. We support
individuals all the up to large companies with a hearing conservation program.
We're quickly growing and looking to support existing products as well as need
keen people to lead new efforts.

\- Intermediate-to-senior Java developer

\- React JavaScript developer of all levels

\- Senior iOS developer

\- Product owner

Check us out online:
[https://www.shoebox.md/careers/](https://www.shoebox.md/careers/)

I'm a React JavaScript developer on the team. Feel free to reach out to me if
you have any questions: ted@shoebox.md

------
syscall7
Syscall 7 | Embedded Developer, Security Researcher | ONSITE | US Citizen |
Columbia, MD | [https://syscall7.com](https://syscall7.com)

Do you know low-level software internals? Would you like to develop custom
emulators for PowerPC-based SoCs? Do you have what it takes to reverse
firmware and implement software in C to emulate custom hardware peripherals?
If reading processor reference manuals, reversing code in Ghidra/Binary
Ninja/IDA Pro, writing Python scripts, and developing system level code in C
makes you happy, then we want to get to know you better.

Send your resume to careers@syscall7.com today and come join our team at
Syscall 7!

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Montreal QC | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

We are the infrastructure that makes it easy for companies to pay influencers,
gig workers and their contractors. You will have the chance to work on core
infrastructure and make a real difference in our product vision.

We're looking for both frontend and backend engineers, we have a modern
technology stack

    
    
      * TypeScript / JavaScript
      * React
      * Postgres
      * Redis
      * AWS
    

Looking for experienced developers in Canada who want to want to work in a
startup environment, with a product that has real customers.

To learn more contact: david@paymentrails.com

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC | Senior Technical Writer, Cloud | Full-Time | Base + RSU's

We're growing our industry-leading Documentation team
([https://docs.mongodb.com/](https://docs.mongodb.com/)). Our Writers are
Engineers and are very hands-on. The right candidate should have experience
working with Rest API's, deploying and troubleshooting tools on the major
cloud providers, and be comfortable with operations for SQL or NoSQL systems.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or apply
directly at [https://grnh.se/7e415ddb1](https://grnh.se/7e415ddb1).

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, Onsite,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. We’re
always on the lookout for great people to join our team.

At the moment we’d love to hear from frontend devs with a bit of experience
under their belt looking to take a lead role in product development. We use
all sorts of tech, but mostly React, Python and Postgres where possible.

Apply here
[https://www.countfire.com/careers/](https://www.countfire.com/careers/) (no
recruiters please)

------
rahilsondhi
PopSQL | Founding Engineer (Frontend) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE
or REMOTE | [https://popsql.com](https://popsql.com)

PopSQL is a collaborative SQL editor for your team. Our vision is to build the
best way for teams to explore their data. We have early traction with some of
the top companies in the world and are ready to scale up. I'm looking to build
the founding team. This would be employee #1 with cash and a material equity
stake. If you're interested in B2B SaaS, dev tools, analytics, and an early-
stage startup experience, please email me at rahil@popsql.com.

Tech stack: JavaScript, ES6, React, Redux, Electron, GraphQL

------
kuya_noel
Walt Disney Animation Studios | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time |
Onsite

At Walt Disney Animation Studios, technologists and artists work together to
advance the art and science of animation. Inspired by our rich legacy, we look
ahead to discover new tools and techniques that will shape the future of
animated storytelling. Some open roles in Production Technology include:

* Sr. Engineer - Software, Build Engineer

* Sr. Software Engineer, Optimization

* Sr. Systems Engineer, Deployment Services

* Sr. Systems Engineer, Render Services

* Staff Technical Program Manager

* Systems Engineer, Deployment Services

[https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

------
LauraDouglas
Leadership for Educational Equity is hiring a Director, Analytics with six
years of data analytics experience and 3 years of SQL experience. Location is
flexible.

LEE is a non-profit, non-partisan leadership development organization working
to end the injustice of educational inequity by inspiring and supporting a
diverse set of leaders with classroom experience to engage civically and
politically.

Apply here:
[https://educationalequity.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails...](https://educationalequity.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=382&site=1)

Learn more about the organization at educationalequity.org/careers

------
tanzaniaeducorp
Tanzania Education Corp | STEM Teacher | Makuyuni and Karatu, Arusha Region,
Tanzania

Seeking an entrepreneurial technologist and STEM teacher for a new secondary
school located in Makuyuni, northern Tanzania. Requires an independent and
adventurous spirit with a desire to make a difference with the youth of rural
Africa. One year commitment.

Background

Tanzania Education Corporation (TEC) is a Boston based NGO whose mission is to
Educate the Future Leaders of Tanzania. TEC has worked with Tumaini Junior
School, a high performing K-7 primary school in the town of Karatu since 2009.
In its first ten years of operation, Tumaini Junior School has consistently
ranked in the top 1% of schools in the country. Tumaini Senior Secondary
School is a new four year (Forms 1-4) secondary school which opened in
January, 2016. The new school is located in the neighboring village of
Makuyuni, an hour from Arusha, and will have a technology focus.

Responsibilities

\- Teach, and oversee the teaching of, computer programming to high-school age
students, from freshman to senior levels. Existing resources and curricula
have been developed by previous TEC personnel, but you are free and encouraged
to modify these according to your expertise. \- Assist in the administration
and maintenance of the school’s computer lab and Android tablets. \- Assist
Tanzanian teachers in increasing their technology skills as needed and when
requested.

You Need

\- At least a bachelor’s degree \- IT proficiency demonstrated through
coursework or relevant work experience \- Knowledge of programming languages
such as HTML, Javascript, Python or others \- Basic knowledge of hardware to
maintain a school computer lab \- Teaching experience and international
experience in Africa are both highly desirable \- Cultural sensitivity,
ability to learn from and work successfully in a different culture

Additional Information

TEC will cover the costs of round trip airfare, visa expenses, as well as
local housing and will provide a $500/month stipend to cover living expenses.

Contact: Frank Lee, Tanzania Education Corporation, frankdlee001@gmail.com

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | iOS Software Engineers | Amsterdam/London/San Francisco | Full-Time |
[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com)

We are looking for great iOS software engineers to come help us build the
future of healthcare.

* Senior engineers

* If you are interested in complex and exciting technical challenges, machine learning, big data, and building refined user interfaces to delight our users,

* If you like to build products for a user base of millions of users,

* If you like to see your product featured by Apple in press releases,

...then you should get in touch!

Apply at [https://careers.getqardio.com](https://careers.getqardio.com) or at
stars (at) getqardio.com

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite We are
building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The purpose?
Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual invoicing
fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software which will
be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're hiring junior
ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with cryptography is a plus,
but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, golang, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
hartator
SerpApi, LLC | Technical Writer | Austin, TX | Part-Time Contract | Remote
first company (US only) | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com)

SerpApi is the best API to scrape and parse search engine results.

We are looking for a writer to help us on our landing page, documentation, and
blog. And some marketing materials. Good technical knowledge is not required
but very appreciated. Like have used in the past GitHub, StackOverflow, an
API, or having done some coding.

We value tremendously transparency and open source:
[https://github.com/serpapi](https://github.com/serpapi)

Apply at julien _AT_ serpapi.com

------
dan_qgiv
Qgiv, Inc. | Software Engineer, PHP | Lakeland, FL | ONSITE | Qgiv.com

Our mission is to help people fulfill their passion to make a difference for
others. Non-profit and faith-based organizations depend on Qgiv to power their
fundraising through our industry leading software and growing suite of
products and services. We absolutely love the work our clients do and we’re
looking for someone who can help them achieve their mission through the
Software Engineer role.

Apply Here:
[https://qgiv.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29](https://qgiv.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29)

------
hemantv
Goodly (YC S18) | [https://goodlyapp.com](https://goodlyapp.com) | San
Francisco ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

About Goodly:

We help companies offer student loan repayment as an employee benefit.

Employees love our product since getting their loan paid so much faster,
Employer loves our product since they get to retain their employees longer.

Stack: Rails, React, Graphql

Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, generous hardware
and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented
culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact. And
of course Goodly.

We are backed by YC, Norwest and other top tier VC's.

To get in touch, please apply via hemant+hn@

------
freakydug
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software Engineer | Full-Time | On site

[https://www.crowdjustice.com/](https://www.crowdjustice.com/)

CrowdJustice is a tech-for-good startup based in central London that gives
people a platform to make the law available to everyone. We’re building tools
for lawyers and ordinary people to improve access to justice.

We're looking for a full stack engineer with strong front end experience to
join our three person engineering team. Our stack is Python, Django and
Postgres with Bootstrap and plain Javascript, HTML and SASS on the front end.

Email me at philip@crowdjustice.com if you’re interested or have any
questions.

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Head of Marketing | REMOTE | $150k-$190k + equity

Honeylove (honeylove.co) is a YC fashion startup. We launched our online store
in July 2018, and have generated over $2MM in sales in our five months. We are
profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of the top 10 companies from
our Demo Day ([https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb](https://tcrn.ch/2BABQZb)).

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add a Head of Marketing to our
team: [https://bit.ly/2I0XSG1](https://bit.ly/2I0XSG1)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
alimnemonic
Icentia | Quebec City | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.icentia.com/careers](https://www.icentia.com/careers)

Icentia is both a medical devices manufacturer and a service company. We
provide a line of medical testing innovations for healthcare institutions.

Hiring for:

* Machine Learning & AI

* Frontend Web

* Desktop Developer

Technology stack: Python, Flask, Docker, AWS, Java/SpringBoot, C++,
Ember/javascript etc..

Our flagship product, CardioSTAT, is a compact and comfortable portable ECG
recorder designed for long-term continuous monitoring.

You want to make a difference in patient care, join our dynamic, professional
and dedicated team to develop innovative solutions to improve medical testing.

------
datacoralre
Datacoral | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.datacoral.com/](https://www.datacoral.com/)

\- Design and build robust, scalable REST APIs

\- Work on schema design for NoSQL and SQL databases

\- Strong engineering skills in any language

\- Experience working on AWS, Azure, or Google Cloud

To apply: bruce at datacoral dot co (no m)

Or: [https://www.datacoral.com/careers](https://www.datacoral.com/careers)

About Datacoral: In just minutes we deploy a fully-managed stack to collect
data from any source, automatically organize that data in any query engine,
and leverage that data for insights and publishing.

------
syrneus
Klaviyo | Boston ONSITE | [https://www.klaviyo.com](https://www.klaviyo.com) |
[https://klaviyo.tech](https://klaviyo.tech) |
[http://bit.ly/klaviyocareers](http://bit.ly/klaviyocareers)

Klaviyo is a data science company that helps brands grow faster. We're
profitable, engineering-driven and growing incredibly fast. We have over
12,000 paying customers and are doubling year over year and ingesting an order
of magnitude more data every year.

We're hiring across the board (Python/Java engineers, systems engineers, site
reliability engineers, hands-on team leads, security engineers, data
scientists, product managers, designers, and more). We run a DevOps culture
and love full stack engineers who code code in both Python and Javascript (we
use React and TypeScript).

Our tech stack is predominantly Python (Django), Java and JS/React running on
AWS at massive scale. We run thousands of EC2 boxes, 100s of Aurora MySQL and
PostgreSQL clusters and petabyte scale Cassandra clusters. We're heavy users
of Kafka, RabbitMQ and Redis. We've just recently launched our first workloads
on Kubernetes. We send billions of emails every month and fire customers that
send spam--our goal is helping customers have more effective long-term
relationships with their customers. We also do push notifications, website
personalization and soon SMS.

We recently raised one of the largest fund-raising rounds in Boston history
($150m) but don't intend to change our core values which includes growing our
business organically.

Feel free to reach out to me at [andrew][dot][kenney]@klaviyo.com if you have
any questions. Read about what our engineers did in 2018
[https://klaviyo.tech/scaling-klaviyo-engineering-
in-2018-4d2...](https://klaviyo.tech/scaling-klaviyo-engineering-
in-2018-4d254a16862d) or the fun problems we tackle like scaling systems to
store trillions of analytics counters
[https://klaviyo.tech/tagged/counting](https://klaviyo.tech/tagged/counting)

------
gdeglin
OneSignal (YC) | Full Stack Engineer, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineer,
DevOps, Mobile Developers | San Mateo, CA | 125k-180k + 0.1% to 0.2% equity
[https://onesignal.com](https://onesignal.com)

We're an early stage startup providing a mission-critical product to over
650,000 developers.

OneSignal is a simple, developer-friendly interface to push notifications and
email for apps and websites.

Tech Stack: Rust, Go, Ruby, Rails, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Spark, Kafka, and InfluxDB

You can learn more and apply at
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

------
ajb413
PubNub | All Departments | San Francisco, USA | London, UK | Katowice, PL |
Full-time | ONSITE | REMOTE |

PubNub is the real-time API. It enables users to connect their devices,
deliver data, and control systems using our global data streaming network.
Think of it like SMS for the internet. In fact, 10% of devices on Earth send
data with PubNub every day.

We deliver trillions of monthly real-time messages for financial services,
chat apps, online auctions, multiplayer games, telecom infrastructure,
rideshare/taxi apps, retail apps and more.

Business Development

Developer Relations

Engineering

Marketing

Operations

Legal

[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/)

------
bretthellman
Matter: Awarded Product Hunt's Social Impact Product of the Year What we are
all about ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsdjrW8jCbA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsdjrW8jCbA)

We are growing the team from 4 to 10 people. Here are a few of the roles we're
excited to add to the team:

\- Backend Engineer: (lambdas serverless node, you love heavy lifting and
system ownership)

\- Full Stack Engineer: (graphql, node, react, you love working e2e within the
stack)

\- Frontend Engineer: (react/css, you love building delightful experiences
that make customers smile.)

Apply by visiting this link (nope). Please say hello at brett@matterapp.com

------
bruth
The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia | Data Engineer | ONSITE
(Philadelphia) | Full-time

The Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) Research Institute is building
a data and informatics platform called “Arcus” whose core goal is to link
clinical and biological data in order to enable solving the most challenging
problems in child health.

I am the one hiring, so feel free to reach out to me directly first if you any
questions: ruthb@chop.edu

[https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-RIA-Programmer-
II-...](https://careers.chop.edu/job/Philadelphia-RIA-Programmer-II-
PA-19146/546722200/)

------
erinquibi
Quibi | Hiring mid-senior level (4+ years): Android Engineer, Backend
Engineer, iOS Engineer | Onsite in Los Angeles

Quibi is a mobile-first media platform founded by Jeffrey Katzenberg. Quibi
brings together the best of Silicon Valley and Hollywood to create the first
entertainment platform built for easy, on-the-go mobile viewing, allowing
today’s leading studios and creative talent to tell original stories in an
entirely new way.

Hiring Process: Recruiter interview/ 1-2 Engineering phone interviews OR
Assessment (candidate choice)/ On-site interview.

tech:go/kotlin/swift/serverless/kubernetes

Please email us your resume: careers@quibi.com

------
widgetic
Widgetic ([https://widgetic.com/](https://widgetic.com/)) | Full-Stack
JavaScript Engineer | Remote | Full-Time & Part-Time

Our mission is to enable developers to earn meaningful recurring revenue.
We're building a two-sided marketplace where non-technical people subscribe to
immersive apps for their websites, which are provided by our developer
community.

Our tech stack is built with NodeJS (Express, Hapi), Svelte 3, Sapper, as well
as different tools for our infrastructure.

This position is fully remote. Please email andu@widgetic.com your
resume/LinkedIn/GitHub. Thanks!

------
jakebol
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | Cambridge, USA | Athens, Greece |
[https://tiledb.io](https://tiledb.io)

TileDB is a technology for storing and managing enormous volumes of structured
data on the cloud. TileDB efficiently stores data generated from variety of
domains (genomics, finance, imaging, geospatial, etc) in a novel unified
format as sparse or dense multidimensional arrays. Users can efficiently
access this data via a growing number of language APIs, interfaces and our
upcoming hosted service. TileDB, Inc. has raised $4M in seed funding over the
past 18 months.

We are looking for frontend and backend developers to help develop a scalable
service to make data storage, management, and computations easier for
practicing data and domain scientists. A few features on the roadmap include
designing a web admin console for data management, monitoring resources in
real time, integration with JupyterLab and handling user profiles, billing,
encryption and key management, and scaling / management of serverless compute
resources.

We are primarily seeking:

\- UI / UX Engineer (Javascript / Vue.js / Golang / K8s)

\- Backend engineer (Go, CGo, K8’s)

TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

TileDB recent blog post: [http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR](http://bit.ly/2SjkeYR)

TileDB talk at PyData 2018: [http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3](http://bit.ly/2BfbyJ3)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. The candidates must be US
citizens or permanent residents located in the US, or Greek citizens to be
located at our subsidiary in Athens, Greece.

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com)!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | REMOTE (Europe) or ONSITE (Eindhoven, Netherlands) |
[https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

TalkJS lets developers build custom chat features in hours instead of months.
We're product driven and we power communication inside online marketplaces,
community sites, trading platforms and so on.

 _⠀_

\-- HEAD OF SALES --

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have more leads
than we can manage. This means that now is the time to double down on sales,
so we're looking to make our first dedicated sales hire.

We're looking for someone who:

    
    
        * Loves tech
        * Has demonstrable experience selling technology B2B
        * Wants to jump on a rocket ship that's just taking off²
    

We offer you an opportunity to start, build, and lead our sales team as we
grow. Significant equity is on the table, as well as the chance to work in a
great collaborative, open and constructive distributed team culture.

Read more & apply via [https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

²) I'm well aware that this is a platitude, but in our case it's really quite
true and it wasn't half a year ago. We're blowing up and we need your help :-)

 _⠀_

\-- MOBILE DEVELOPER WHO LOVES API DESIGN --

TalkJS is currently focused on the web and that's just not good enough. Easy
to use APIs and SDKs are the key to our success on the web, and we're looking
to do this natively on mobile as well. We could use your help with that.

If you're an experienced developer who's good at coming up with Java and Swift
APIs that Android/iOS devs love to use, then get in touch. We don't have the
job opening published yet, so just email to hey@talkjs.com. Bonus points if
you can show us an API you designed (on any platform).

Like the sales job, this is remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL.

 _⠀_

No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
prtkgpt
Pusher is hiring a Developer Advocate (Content) in San Francisco.

Here's the job posting:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1003367](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/1003367)

We are looking for a Developer Advocate (Content) at Pusher San Francisco to
help us inspire & educate developers building the future of real-time
applications. You’ll be an active participant in the community of developers
across the world.

You’ll help manage and grow our Content Production Machine, by recruiting new
authors and making sure that production is running smoothly from topic
ideation to publishing.

------
sjm
Galileo Health | iOS, Backend, Frontend, Security | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the future of healthcare. Using innovative mobile technology
and human-centered design, we’re looking to improve the quality and
affordability of medical care for all -- including those with Medicare and
Medicaid.

Based in NYC, our company is founded by a successful entrepreneur (One
Medical, Epocrates), led by a top-notch team, and well-funded from some of the
best investors in the country. We seek curious, talented, team-oriented
individuals with a diverse set of backgrounds who ultimately want to make a
difference.

Email me if interested - simon+hn at galileo.io

------
bloopernova
ANN ARBOR, MI and COLUMBUS, OH | ONSITE

To apply, please use either my email address, aclark@nexient.com OR
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers)

\----- My take -----

(I'm a Sysadmin / DevOps person, I'm not HR or recruitment, but my posting
here has been approved by the recruiting dept.)

Nexient are good people: My experience at Nexient has been overwhelmingly
positive, they are flexible, caring and fun to work at. They actually care
about the life/work balance too. Multiple tabletop, D&D, console gaming nights
are organized all the time. Charity drives and other ways to give are also
promoted within the company. The work environment is really nice too, with
motorized standing/sitting desks and laptops that actually have enough
memory!! Nexient do outsourcing but with US-based staff, we work closely with
clients so we're just part of the team.

Nexient are also working hard to add hundreds of tech jobs in Michigan and
Ohio. There's a real need for good folks to help us help our clients.

\----- Recruiting Dept's Description -----

Nexient is hiring! In 2009, we launched Nexient to give American businesses a
more responsive, domestic alternative to sending software development
offshore. We knew we could deliver better software faster by collaborating
with clients in real time. Today, we’re the only 100% US tech company among
the World’s Top 100 Outsourcers. Every day, we help dozens of businesses —
mostly Fortune 500 companies and fast-growing tech product companies —
accelerate their products and services to market and increase their agility.

We are hiring software programmers across all levels – for backend and
frontend development using Java, C++, JavaScript, Angular, React and
associated technology stacks. The list of current openings is available at
[https://www.nexient.com/careers](https://www.nexient.com/careers). These are
full time positions working from Nexient’s delivery center at Ann Arbor, MI.
Visa sponsorship and telecommute / remote work options are not available for
these roles.

------
toddmoka
MOKA | Front-End Engineering Lead | New York, NY | Full-time | $150-185K |
Equity | ONSITE

Come lead the front-end for a product that's replacing elite strategy
consultants. In two years, we're live in 15 countries and are the go-to
strategic planning tool at one of the world's largest beverage companies.

Collaborate with an incredible team including alumni from McKinsey, Bain,
Bridgewater Associates, Harvard Business School, and Pentagram.

The ideal candidate would have experience working on consumer decision support
applications (e.g., investment advisory, health, etc.).

Interested? email me, our head of engineering, at todd@moka.nyc.

Front-end Stack: React, Redux, SASS, D3

------
datacoral
Datacoral | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.datacoral.com/](https://www.datacoral.com/)

\- Design and build robust, scalable REST APIs

\- Work on schema design for NoSQL and SQL databases

\- Strong engineering skills in any language

\- Experience working on AWS, Azure, or Google Cloud

To apply: bruce@datacoral.co

Or: [https://www.datacoral.com/careers](https://www.datacoral.com/careers)

About Datacoral: In just minutes we deploy a fully-managed stack to collect
data from any source, automatically organize that data in any query engine,
and leverage that data for insights and publishing.

------
tokenrove
Untether.ai | multiple developers | Toronto & Montreal, Canada | REMOTE |
Full-Time | [https://untether.ai](https://untether.ai)

Our team is developing brand new hardware to do high-performance neural
network and deep learning inference. We're remote-first, senior people trying
to raise the bar on high-performance and low-energy AI hardware.

We have interesting problems in the domains of optimizing compilers, graph
algorithms, computer architecture, and machine learning. Candidates with
experience working with performance-sensitive systems preferred.

Please reach out directly at careers@untether.ai.

------
bkamrani
Bay Area | React Native | Remote | Fulltime or Part-time I am a solo founder
bootstrapping a social media mobile platform for runners (extendable to other
sports) and looking for experienced React Native developer.

Qualifications:

1\. React Native advanced concepts such as Higher-Order components 2\. Redux
type architectures (e.g., MobX, Flux, ...) 3\. Functional programming (Ramda,
...) 4\. Firebase, Google cloud, AWS 5\. Test-driven development in React
Native

The MVP version is %80 sone… and there is a roadmap for future releases. The
first task is to complete a few remaining features to get MVP ready.

To apply please send your resume to onrunco at gmail.com. Thanks.

~~~
Utkarsh1302
Hey there, I've emailed you the resume. Please have a look at it and let me
know if we can work out anything ?

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS, Node JS, Python
or C#, to work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

------
artag
Jerry.AI (YC S17) | Senior Software Engineer + Data Engineer | ONSITE and
REMOTE | Toronto and Ukraine | Full Time | Canada Work / Immigration Visa
Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, & other prominent Silicon
Valley investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial entrepreneurs who previously
built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car repair", the largest on-demand
car repair site in the US). Jerry.AI aims to be the personalized + trusted AI-
based advisor for decision-making in all things related to personal finance.
But first, we're starting with a small slice of the market: insurance.

If you:

\- are looking to be part of a small crack team of developers who take immense
pride in the quality of your code,

\- get a jolt of personal satisfaction every time a user walks away happy
after a delightful interaction with your product,

\- are interested in seeing how company-building is done with 2nd-time YC
founders

then I'd love to tell you more!

Our small engineering team work across 6 different time zones from various
cities in North America, Europe, and Asia. We know that developer happiness
doesn't occur by happenstance, so cultivating a constructive & productive
developer-friendly culture is very much a continuous & deliberate company
effort.

Software Developer stack: Modern JavaScript (ES6+), NodeJS, GraphQL, React,
React Native, AWS, Kubernetes.

Data Engineer stack: Python, AWS Kinesis, AWS Glue ETL (PySpark), AWS
Redshift, Metabase (BI).

Senior Software Engineer (On-site in Toronto or Ukraine):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Senior Software Developer (Remote):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1](https://jerry.workable.com/j/0B4F2938C1)

Data Engineer / Data Science (Toronto or remote):
[https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537](https://www.workable.com/j/4D5AD1B537)

Thanks for reading! art art@getjerry.com

------
astawiarski
DIGIT Game Studios | Game Server Engineers (python etc, mid, senior, lead) |
Dublin, Ireland, Remote-OK, Full Time |
[https://www.digitgaming.com/careers/job-
listings/](https://www.digitgaming.com/careers/job-listings/)

Fantastic game studio working on Star Trek: Fleet Command mobile game.
Previously released Kings of the Realm cross platform game as well.

If you want to enter the game development world working on backends for MMOs
this may be your chance :) Both on-site (Dublin, Ireland) and remote options
are available. From mid to lead roles.

------
KurtisL
Software Engineer Frontend - SigOpt, Full-time. San Francisco, CA. Onsite

SigOpt is hiring our first frontend engineer!

SigOpt builds a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that integrates
seamlessly into existing infrastructure. Our web app delivers value to our
customers as an integral part of their machine learning workflow. We strive to
anticipate our users’ needs, building web features that they wouldn't think to
ask for from an optimization service. Users who used to manage their
optimization experiments in jupyter notebooks, text files, or excel
spreadsheets are now consistently delighted by the features offered on our web
interface, from experiment management to state of the art visualizations.

We expect you to empathize with our user, and use a mix of user feedback,
industry trends, and common sense to scope and prioritize projects. You will
work with us to answer larger questions such as "How can the SigOpt frontend
better fit into the optimization workflow?"

As an early frontend engineer at SigOpt, you will have large control over our
frontend architecture and codebase. Our frontend stack is built on top of
modern web frameworks like React, ES6 and LESS, with node on the backend of
our web servers.

Responsibilities \- Work with customer success and product to design,
prototype, build, and test new features on our frontend \- Champion usability
and clean design across the web app \- Review architectural improvements to
our web infrastructure \- Work with your peer engineers to set and maintain a
high level of code craftsmanship in our frontend codebase

Requirements \- Minimum 5 years industry experience \- Experience with a wide
variety of languages and tools \- Comfortable working with Javascript \- Grasp
of CSS or extensions such as SASS or LESS

Pluses \- React/ES6 experience \- Experience writing and maintaining browser
tests \- Experience with UX / UI / visual design fundamentals \- Interest in
machine learning \- Strong oral and written communication

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
penguinten
FluidStack | Peer to Peer (P2P) Networking Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer |
London | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.fluidstack.io](http://www.fluidstack.io)

FluidStack is building technology to turn any device into a cloud server,
creating a massively distributed cloud platform, cheaper and faster than
incumbents.

We are VC-backed (Episode 1, Seedcamp, Founders Factory), and are seeking
world-class engineers to help us build out and scale the platform. More
detailed job details on our site.

Drop me an email on gary [AT] fluidstack.io if you are interested in learning
more!

------
wuliwong
Jarhouse | Atlanta, GA | Full Time | ONSITE | Sr Software engineer

Real-estate company looking to expand to national scale. We have a few
products including: a Rails data warehouse with an API that drives other apps
in our company, a Django API that houses machine learning models making real
estate valuations and a react mobile application which allows users to inspect
properties to inform our purchase decisions.

We are looking for an experienced Ruby on Rails engineer with additional
experience with Djagno/python and AWS deployment to join our team.

You can contact me patrick [at] jarhouse.com if you are interested.

------
exdsq
Edplus | Front End Engineer | On-site preferred Oxford, England | Full-
time/80% FTE

Edplus is an Oxford University Edtech spinout and we just launched our app to
help kids learn out of school. Read more about us here -
[https://edplus.app](https://edplus.app).

We’re a small team, four of us working full time supported by freelancers, so
there’s also a lot of scope to define your role.

The front end stack is currently react/react-native with plenty of greenfield
projects in the pipeline, including an SDK, web app, and more.

If you’d like to hear more email me at ed [at] edplus dot io

------
amd-ken
AMD | multiple Linux developers | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://jobs.amd.com/job/Markham-Linux-Developer-Open-
Source...](https://jobs.amd.com/job/Markham-Linux-Developer-Open-Source-
Graphics-73812-ON/553331800/)

(Remote possible for senior candidates at certain countries.)

The successful candidate will be responsible for:

* Open source graphics driver feature development based on Engineering and Marketing requirements

* Contributes to software projects of significant technical importance

* Solves complex non-recurring problems that leads to development and implementation

* Driver bring-up and qualification on new hardware platforms

* Debug, analyze and resolve quality and certification issues as reported by Customers and QA

* Improve driver performance

* Write detailed design notes for new features

* Coordinate closely with peers and colleagues to ensure timely and effective communication of all assigned work activities

* Coordinate with developers in the open source graphics development community

* Coordinate with Linux distributions

Requirements:

* Proficient in C and C++ programming

* Excellent debugging and trouble-shooting skills

* Broad technical knowledge of Linux operating systems

* PC architecture knowledge

* Strong oral and written communication skills

* Experience dealing with customers or Linux community

Nice to have:

* Experience with 3D graphics APIs such as OpenGL and Vulkan

* Contributions to Mesa, LLVM (amdgpu backend), Xorg, or kernel GPU drivers highly valued

* Experience with Linux graphics driver programming a plus

* Experience with open source Radeon graphics driver programming is a strong plus

* Experience with Linux build and packaging tools (make, rpm, dpkg)

* Strong shell scripting and Linux systems administration skills

------
gwindp
August Home Inc. | San Francisco, CA |
[https://august.com](https://august.com) | Onsite

At August, we care about designing products that delight our customers. We
care about building a culture that brings out the best in people. And about
each other.

If you like solving hard problems are into products that people use every day
or looking for an environment where diversity and debate are celebrated, then
August is for you.

Check out our open positions at
[https://grnh.se/024ed7db1](https://grnh.se/024ed7db1)

------
kruppel
Middesk | YC W19 | Founding Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE
Middesk is redefining how businesses build trusted relationships. We're
looking for exceptional talent to join the founding team.

The following roles are currently available:

* Software Engineer - Generalist

* Software Engineer - Data/Infrastructure

The team today is small. Each role will have the opportunity to provide
tremendous impact across the product and business.

Interested? Apply at
[https://angel.co/middesk/jobs](https://angel.co/middesk/jobs) or email us
directly at founders@middesk.com.

------
QWQiao
Messari | Software Engineer | New York | Onsite |
[http://messari.io](http://messari.io)

Messari is building a Bloomberg of crypto. Our mission is to promote
transparency and smarter decision-making within this emerging ecosystem.

The market of "crypto data" is a multibillion dollar industry.

We have deep industry expertise from leadership roles at Coindesk, ConsenSys,
and the Digital Currency Group. We have built and scaled startups like Uber
and Palantir. And we know how major institutions like Microsoft, Bloomberg, JP
Morgan, and the SEC operate.

Email careers@messari.io

------
ollymolly1
Senior Front End Engineer - Crunchyroll/Ellation - San Francisco

Crunchyroll is the world's most popular anime brand. We’re an international
business focused on creating both online and offline experiences for anime
fans, through content (licensed, co-produced, and originals), merchandise,
events, gaming, news, and more.

Please feel free to find more information here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/crunchyroll/jobs/1631834?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/crunchyroll/jobs/1631834?gh_jid=1631834)

------
osgreenpeace
Greenpeace is looking for a Full Stack Web Developer
[https://cee.jobs.greenpeace.org/o/full-stack-web-
developer-m...](https://cee.jobs.greenpeace.org/o/full-stack-web-developer-
mwd/c/new)

and Full Stack PHP Developer (30 hrs) [https://cee.jobs.greenpeace.org/o/full-
stack-phpdeveloper-30...](https://cee.jobs.greenpeace.org/o/full-stack-
phpdeveloper-30h/c/new)

to work in Vienna, the best city to live in 2019. Join the Rainbow Warriors :)

------
psmcareers
Paper Street Media | Miami, FL | Full Stack Developer, Lead Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

Paper Street Media, LLC is a successful, web based adult entertainment video
on demand network, located in the heart of Downtown, Miami. We're looking for
several developers to work on high traffic applications using Node,
React/Redux, Typescript, GCP w/ Kubernetes.

Apply online: [https://paper-street-media.breezy.hr/p/764c8f88520c-full-
sta...](https://paper-street-media.breezy.hr/p/764c8f88520c-full-stack-
developer)

------
danielmorozoff
Vidrovr Inc. | Production ML Engineer | New York | Onsite/Remote

We currently have an opening for a ML engineer (Intermediate/Senior).

We work on video understanding - the intersection of state of the art
computer-vision, ML and knowledge graph generations. We are funded by VCs, the
NSF and the DoD.

If you are interested in working on hard problems with a tight knit group of
researchers/engineers focused on video understanding. Please reach out to me
with your CV: dan.morozoff@vidrovr.com

You can find out about us here: [https://vidrovr.com](https://vidrovr.com)

------
mattvv
LOCATION: San Juan (Puerto Rico)

Optic Power LLC is a consulting company that works on ES6, JavaScript, React,
Redux Applications. We're former engineers of Riot Games and Google and we're
working on difficult problems for our clients. Such problems include image
recognition, webGL realtime rendering and esports applications.

If you're interested in working on some of these projects, we also train in
house and have local gatherings in San Juan!

We're hiring locally in San Juan for engineers and deisgners. We are NOT
interested in other firms. Applicants apply only

matt+hackernews at opticpower dot com.

------
kpennell
DevelopIntelligence | DevOps + Front End Technical Trainer | Colorado | Remote

We give hands-on training courses (generally 3-4 days each) to software
developer teams (generally mid-level and senior devs) at companies like
Intuit, Starbucks, and Salesforce. The courses are generally 40% lecture, 40%
labs/coding, and 20% Q&A. Because we've been growing, we need to find more
developers/trainers to come teach for us.

We need people with previous teaching experience as we don't have the
resources to mentor new trainers.

Pay 1100-1500usd per day.

Email if interested: kyle@developintelligence.com

------
abbymay
SHIELD AI | San Diego, CA and Pittsburgh, PA| Full Time |
www.shield.ai/careers

Shield AI is the home of Hivemind, an artificial intelligence which enables
robots to see, reason about, and search the world. Hivemind allows robots to
learn from their experiences. Shield AI’s first product, Nova, is a Hivemind-
powered robot that autonomously searches buildings while simultaneously
streaming video and generating maps.

We are hiring across technical teams: Machine Learning Engineer, Autonomy
Engineer, Manufacturing Engineer, Software Engineer, Embedded, C++ Engineer, +
more

------
bwobst
Toyota Racing Development | Costa Mesa, CA | Sr. Full-Stack Developer | Full-
time | Onsite

TRD is a premier motorsports engineering and championship-winning organization
that is dedicated to advancing automotive racing engineering.

Join our talented software team that exclusively supports Toyota's performance
racing program in NASCAR.

You will work on projects that enhance how we analyze, interact with, and
present race data to our engineers and race teams.

Our stack includes React, Node, and AWS.

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and code/work
samples to brian.wobst@toyota.com.

------
katy_maust
PAREXEL | www.parexel.com | FULL-TIME, ONSITE (Horsham, PA), DIRECT-HIRE role
| VISA welcome

For over 35 years, PAREXEL has proven to be a trusted partner for the complex
development journey required of biopharmaceutical and medical device
companies.

2 Senior DevOps Engineer roles open - Apply here:
[https://jobs.parexel.com/job/horsham/senior-devops-
engineer/...](https://jobs.parexel.com/job/horsham/senior-devops-
engineer/877/11022332)

Email me directly at katy.maust@parexel.com!

------
ejcx
Cloudflare | SF, SJ, Austin, London | Onsite |
[https://cloudflare.com](https://cloudflare.com)

Cloudflare's Security team is hiring a variety of different skillsets. We are
looking for people who can take ownership over the security of specific parts
of our stack.

    
    
        - Edge Security / Infrastructure Security
        - Product Security / Application Security
        - Security Compliance
        - Identity and Access Management
        - much more.
    

If you have any questions please reach out.

~~~
matsur
We're also hiring PMs and engineers in each of these offices.

Folks interested in PM roles can reach out to me directly: rustam@

------
stock4hire
Nines | Senior Engineering Manager | Palo Alto, CA | onsite Nines is a Series
A startup looking to change healthcare and has partnered with some of the top
health systems in the US. We are developing a whole suite of world-class
software to help doctors provide better care using the power of modern AI with
industry-leading results.

We're in stealth mode so ping me at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregstock/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregstock/)
to learn more.

------
bradleybuda
Census | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.getcensus.com](https://www.getcensus.com)

Funded, seed-stage startup building a data platform for the next generation of
sales and marketing teams. Founders are all technical, all YC alums with
multiple successful exits and Amazon / Google / Dropbox experience. Tackling a
massive-scale, super-hard data problem and we need your help. Any experience
level welcome. Contact me directly: brad@getcensus.com

------
laurafrances
Bolt|Engineering Manager + DevOps + Data
Scientist|SF|Onsite|Visa|[https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Bolt is a world-class checkout experience for online retail, with 100% fraud
protection built in. We make online businesses more money, powered by our
unfair data advantage and the scale of the Bolt Network.

Future teammates: we are well-funded, backed by the best, and bringing
together great minds.

Read about us in TechCrunch, the 2019 Breakout List, Forbes, or PYMNTS. Or
learn more at bolt.com.

------
antkennedy
Gapsquare | Full Stack Engineer(s) | ONSITE | Bristol, United Kingdom | Full-
time | [https://www.gapsquare.com/](https://www.gapsquare.com/)

Gapsquare’s ambition is to apply data science combined with insights from
economics and psychology to improve decision-making in HR. We are always keen
to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish that
goal. As we build and scale our platform we would like to hear from people who
have experience and a passion for these types of challenges!

As a full stack engineer at Gapsquare, you will be helping us build, scale and
evolve our platform! The engineering team is currently responsible for the
design, building and operating of our platform. We are running our software on
top of Kubernetes, MySQL and writing our services in Golang and front end in
Typescript/Angular. As a team we are driven by a culture of openness and
continuous learning.

At Gapsquare we rely on the following tools:

\- Oracle Cloud for hosting our software \- Kubernetes to schedule and run our
services \- Prometheus for collecting metrics \- MySQL for persistent storage
\- Golang for writing our services \- TypeScript/Angular for building our
frontend \- Gitlab for Continuous Delivery

Our interview process typically consists of an initial phone screen with a
member of our engineering team, a take-home code test, and finally an on-site
interview in our Bristol office.

Job link:
[https://www.gapsquare.com/current_opportunities/](https://www.gapsquare.com/current_opportunities/)

Application:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdl5919O3LdgTs1Lq4o...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdl5919O3LdgTs1Lq4oeiZSB7QnBAjPoTKFF6SnUa5B7vdv5Q/viewform)
(we aren't looking for CV)

About Gapsquare: [https://www.gapsquare.com/about-
us/](https://www.gapsquare.com/about-us/)

Company careers page:
[https://www.gapsquare.com/careers/](https://www.gapsquare.com/careers/)

------
kl-hiring
Kryptos Logic | Front End Developer | Full-time | REMOTE |
www.kryptoslogic.com

Kryptos Logic is a cyber security company that provides innovative threat
intelligence services to give security conscious businesses the edge to get
ahead of security breaches.

We are looking for a Front End Developer to join our talented team of
developers, analysts and researchers.

Experience with any of the following desirable:

    
    
      - Vue.js
      - React
      - Typescript
      - SCSS
      - Git 
      - Golang
      - Python
      - JavaScript
      - Django
    

Get in touch by emailing jamieh@kryptoslogic.com

------
thunkmark
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone
to build their own awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and
diversify the community of technology creators.

We've created a web-based drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily
develop fully custom cross-platform mobile apps.

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
bibi24
Carta | SF, Palo Alto, Seattle, NYC | [https://carta.com/](https://carta.com/)

Who we are:

* We're one of the fastest growing B2B SaaS businesses in the world and our footprint is increasing exponentially.

* Carta builds the network graph of equity assets (private and public) ownership. We currently help 7,000+ privately held companies and their investors manage their equity assets.

Opportunities:

Staff Architect -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/3fbd9057-cbbd-4439-aee7-d674bfae...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/3fbd9057-cbbd-4439-aee7-d674bfae6621)

SRE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/ac6bd7cd-5ee9-473e-9af0-fdae7b0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/ac6bd7cd-5ee9-473e-9af0-fdae7b0d6689)

Sr Data Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/0fa93def-6a62-4d61-b348-171fc058...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/0fa93def-6a62-4d61-b348-171fc0583169)

Business Operations Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/45e03da3-7a55-4c08-afd1-93803ae3...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/45e03da3-7a55-4c08-afd1-93803ae3efc1)

Sr Product Marketing Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/93f6baa5-2142-4513-bb54-ef374d9f...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/93f6baa5-2142-4513-bb54-ef374d9f02e7)

Payments Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/3742ffc4-6030-4aef-b28c-568162b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/3742ffc4-6030-4aef-b28c-568162b94d92)

Valuation Analyst -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/a34f2ab8-f763-4087-b3a1-a0f67a9e...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/a34f2ab8-f763-4087-b3a1-a0f67a9e8993)

Sr Fund Accountant -
[https://jobs.lever.co/carta/00e09155-63fb-4a9d-909f-d088618d...](https://jobs.lever.co/carta/00e09155-63fb-4a9d-909f-d088618d6a31)

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are hiring engineers to change the way eBay does advertising. We are
building new recommender systems to help sellers on eBay promote their eBay
items. This team is directly responsible for a large portion of eBay revenue
and is one of the major company initiatives for 2019. If you want to make a
big impact on eBay’s customers and this company you’ve come to the right
place. Seeking experienced (5+ years) engineer. Our interview consists of two
phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a code test.

====================================

We are hiring data scientists to change the way eBay does advertising. Devin,
our CEO, talks about promoted listings in every earnings call. We need ads
that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our buyers. We are the
team building this future. We are a small team in a growing remote office.
This is a unique opportunity to learn recommendation technology which ranks
eBay's 1+ billion active items. We apply cutting edge machine learning
techniques on petabytes of data and thousands of Spark/YARN nodes. This
includes deep learning, XGBoost and online learning. Seeking experienced (5+
years) applied researcher. 50% coding and 50% data science. Our interview
consists of two phone screens. Then you come onsite to meet the team and do a
code test.

------
footstock
Footstock | (Full Stack) Developer | remote only

Footstock is a mix between fantasy football and sports betting. We launched
just a few weeks ago, after a quite successful Indiegogo campaign netting us
250k. Now we want to expand our platform and preparing for Series A.

Angular 7 | Java 8, Spring | Postgres | AWS

We work only remote, anywhere in the world. No coding interview. 20+
hours/week. We look for independent and self-organized people. Full Stack
would be a plus, as well as other skills in operations, native development or
game design.

oliver@footstock.com

------
huntermeyer
Listen360 | Frontend Software Engineer | Alpharetta, GA | REMOTE OK |
[https://www.listen360.com/career/frontend-software-
developer...](https://www.listen360.com/career/frontend-software-developer/)

Looking for someone with:

* ~3 years real world experience

* An eye for UI

* UX and user-flow experience

* Client-side JS experience (ideally Vue.js)

* Some backend knowledge (ideally Ruby on Rails)

Some perks:

* Unmonitored vacation, flexible hours, and casual dress

* Snacks, drinks, lunch, and fun activities

* Robust medical and parenting benefits & 401(k)

* Gym stipend

* Budget for conventions, education, and tools

Let's chat: hunter.meyer@listen360.com

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineers; Product Managers; Data Scientists | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is a distribution and peer review platform for academic research.
The Academia.edu platform addresses two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic paper ever written on
the internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 20
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 60 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company has a freemium business model. Bijan Sabet from
Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really important. We believe
Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers, product managers, and
data scientists. Technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB,
React. Our office is in downtown San Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

------
saturdayins
Saturday Insurance | Toronto, Canada | Onsite | Full-time | Senior Full Stack
+ Growth Developers

Saturday Insurance is a US startup launching in the coming months to offer
life insurance and other protection products directly to consumers. We’re
revolutionizing the buying process by making it safe and easy for customers to
shop online and buy from the best insurers in the country.

More details: [https://angel.co/saturday-
insurance/](https://angel.co/saturday-insurance/)

------
mjedrzejczyk
Early Warning | DevOps(AWS and on-prem), Big Data, Automation, Software
Development, and more | Phoenix, AZ | ONSITE or REMOTE | $100k+ | FTE or CTH

In 2017, Early Warning transformed the P2P payments industry with Zelle.
247-million transactions and $75-billion later we are continuing to scale and
innovate rapidly. Come join one of the most INNOVATIVE FinTech companies in
Arizona which has also been rated as a top place to work in Phoenix Valley! We
have current opportunities for DevOps Engineering(cloud and on-prem),
Automation, Big Data, and Software Engineering. Early Warning offers a
friendly work environment, an excellent benefit package, and the chance to
work on the cutting edge of payments solutions!

Our teams work with technologies such as Chef, Terraform, Packer,
Kubernetes(soon!), AWS, VMWare, and many many others.

More details on our positions can be found below. Postings are used for
multiple internal positions, so apply if anything interests you!

* DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/DevOps-Engineer_REQ2019101)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Sr-Dev-Ops-Engineer_REQ2018810)

* DevOps Team Lead - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Team-Lead--DevOps_REQ2018826)

* Senior Big Data Software Engineer - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers/job/Scottsdale/Software-Engineer_REQ2018622)

* All technical positions - [https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcaree...](https://earlywarning.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/earlywarningcareers?utm_source=careers-page&utm_medium=website)

------
fooster
customer.io |SRE | REMOTE | [https://customer.io](https://customer.io) We're
an automated messaging platform to send targeted emails, push notifications,
and SMS to lower churn, create stronger relationships, and drive
subscriptions.

Come join our team and help solve some of the truly hard problems that come
from working with 1000's of customers receiving and sending billions of
messages per month.

We're also looking for site reliability engineers to join team. We already
have a stable platform with excellent monitoring. However, we have also have a
strong desire to improve things! Our infrastructure is based around heavily
sharded MySQL, redis, kafka and home grown message queues and the majority of
our platform is written in golang. Please join and help make our backend
systems more reliable and scalable.

We have superb benefits and a great team to join, instruct and learn from.
We're a profitable stable company that is growing at a steady and healthy
rate. See [https://customer.io/careers/](https://customer.io/careers/) for
more details.

At Customer.io, we're committed to building a diverse environment and
encourage applicants from underrepresented groups. We want people with
different backgrounds from the team we have today to bring their perspective
and thoughtfulness to the work that we do and the culture we foster.

If you are interested drop me a line at matthew@customer.io and come join us!

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE (some
remote work possible) | Python / Django Developer Pilotlight is looking to add
an experienced, full-time developer to our team. We are a small, boutique
development shop located in Southern New Jersey (Philadelphia area) focused on
building web applications for clients large and small. If you have experience
with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks (Rails, etc..) we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
zol
Chroma | Senior Web FE Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE or at our office in
Oakland, CA

We're excited to be building the next generation of UI infrastructure tooling
for web developers. We're maintainers of the open source Storybook component
development environment and creators of Chromatic, visual testing for UI
components.

You'll have our full support and the freedom to do the best work of your
career.

Apply: [https://hichroma.com/careers](https://hichroma.com/careers)

------
wraithm112
Bitnomial | Software Engineer, Operations Engineer | Chicago | Onsite full-
time | [https://bitnomial.com](https://bitnomial.com)

We’re building a Bitcoin derivatives exchange all written in Haskell. We use
ansible and terraform for our operations automation. Trading industry
experience is a plus.

We've also got a bunch of open source projects:
[https://github.com/bitnomial](https://github.com/bitnomial)

Contact: careers@bitnomial.com

------
juliuscjacobi
FRAEND | Senior Software Engineer (Django) | Contract or Fulltime | Berlin,
Germany

We are looking for an experienced engineer to help shape the product and
culture of the company from an early-stage.

At FRAEND, we want to create seamless and personal e-commerce for everyone. It
is our goal to reshape the way in which products are purchased and
collectively interacted with, by connecting consumers on a global scale.

Apply here: [https://fraend.join.com/](https://fraend.join.com/)

------
adefelic
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/) We’re a small and fun software
team looking for Senior Java Backend, JavaScript, and Android developers. Our
customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in making them
even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and interactions, how to
execute them in an innovative way, and have a deep respect for user
experience, come join our team!

Bevi is a Series C, hardware IoT startup that has raised over $60 million to
bring customizable, healthy hydration to offices and facilities across the US
and Canada. We’re on a mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the
best drinks instantly available, using purified tap water, CO2, and natural
flavors. Since our founding in 2013, we’ve saved over 60 million plastic
bottles. We’re disrupting the traditional bottled beverage supply chain by
bringing point-of-use beverage creation to the next level.

Senior Java Backend Engineer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/6DF4E74A5A)

Senior Software Developer, Javascript:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/E92F27F73E)

Senior Software Developer, Android:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/C602628A37)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec | Fintech | Full Stack or Frontend Engineer | Full Time
| Onsite | Permanent

Join us in creating fin-tech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.2 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend. We deploy into AWS using Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Full Stack Software Engineer, UX Designer | Washington, DC |
ONSITE, [https://iconstituent.com/](https://iconstituent.com/)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We revolutionized our product line
last year and made the largest internal investment in technology the company
has made in our history. We are continuing to iterate on this promising new
product. We want to redefine how our customers use constituent engagement
tools. Be a part of the ground level of building a fresh approach to software
that connects millions of constituents with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 7.x, Material Design, TypeScript, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server

The interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home
coding exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting
entrepreneurial environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to
give your friends and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
hannofcart
Options analytics and trading platform, providing retail traders in the Indian
equity markets with an edge when making informed decisions when trading
options.

We provide option price decay prediction using Black-Scholes model, custom
strategy builder, warnings against upcoming events on trades and warnings
against potentially loss-making trades.

Tech stack:

Frontend: SPA using React, Redux, Redux-Saga

Backend: Python, Golang, Postgres, Redis

Infra: AWS ECS, AWS Fargate

Please check the link above for open roles.

Please apply with the role you are interested in the subject to
careers@sensibull.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Junior IT Project Manager (Application / Web Development): [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalue...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/junior-it-pm/?ref=keyvalues)

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
singleops
SingleOps | Atlanta | Full-time | Onsite | singleops.com

SingleOps is seeking full-stack Junior and Senior web developers who are
excited to learn and shape a growing team. Our developers are given the
opportunity to engage with the full life-cycle of the product, from
requirements gathering to design, development, and support.

We offer telecommuting and flexible hours.

Apply and learn more here:
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/)

------
brunnsbe
Relex | JavaScript Developer (Front-end), Java Developer (Back-end), Senior
Database Developer, Performance Architect, Site Reliability Engineer, Data
Engineer, IT Program Manager | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE + possible REMOTE |
Full-time

Relex produces a high-performance solution for supply chain management with a
custom in-memory database. Our core business runs on applications with
terabytes of heap memory and hundreds of threads. Our customers are the
leading retailers around the world. We run a thousand instances of our
software both on our own servers in multiple data centers on multiple
continents, as well as on multiple public clouds.

By accurately forecasting consumption of goods, we reduce inventory costs,
increase availability and cut waste. One example of this is helping retailers
eliminate spoiled food.

Full job descriptions:

* JavaScript Developer (Front-end): [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06wdy/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06wdy/)

* Java Developer (Back-end): [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hubv/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hubv/)

* Senior Database Developer: [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0f7tw/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0f7tw/)

* Performance Architect: [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jts4/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jts4/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jx41/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jx41/)

* Data Engineer: [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jpw5/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jpw5/)

* IT Program Manager: [https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jcrz/](https://relex.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jcrz/)

Remote work is also possible in those countries that we have an office in.

------
__sy__
Halcyon Labs | Interns for Mechanical Engineering, Industrial Design, and
Electrical Engineering roles | San Francisco, CA

We are a frontier-tech company currently in stealth developing the future of
urban housing. We are looking for 2-3 interns to join us this summer in our
San Francisco lab. Our team combines engineers, industrial designers, and
architects. We previously built and launched well-known consumer devices, and
designed a handful of world-class buildings.

Email sybohy@gmail.com for more info.

------
zschmid
YouVersion / Life.Church | On-site | Full-time | www.life.church/careers

Life.Church is where your work matters. We hope this is the place where your
skills, talents, and passions meet. God is telling a story here, and we want
you to be part of it. With over 370+ Million Installs of the YouVersion Bible
App on iOS and Android, and millions of users of other free online services
such as Church Online and Church Metrics, our engineering teams continue to
expand to continue accelerating the growth of our free products and to provide
first-class digital experiences to the world.

Visit [https://www.life.church/careers/](https://www.life.church/careers/) to
learn more about Life.Church

Here are our open Engineering roles. Apply via these links:

YouVersion Mobile Engineer, Android -
[http://bit.ly/2GRsNlK](http://bit.ly/2GRsNlK)

Senior Software Engineer, YouVersion -
[http://bit.ly/2GVTuqI](http://bit.ly/2GVTuqI)

Software Engineer, YouVersion - [http://bit.ly/2PHo226](http://bit.ly/2PHo226)

Site Reliability Engineer, YouVersion -
[http://bit.ly/2Vd5m0x](http://bit.ly/2Vd5m0x)

Software Engineering Manager, YouVersion -
[http://bit.ly/2VDeivm](http://bit.ly/2VDeivm)

Software Engineer, Life.Church Giving Platform -
[http://bit.ly/2V5OQPy](http://bit.ly/2V5OQPy)

Senior Software Engineer, Digerati -
[http://bit.ly/2GVwyrE](http://bit.ly/2GVwyrE)

Site Reliability Engineer, Open Network and Church Online Platform -
[http://bit.ly/2LcK2Dr](http://bit.ly/2LcK2Dr)

All Engineering, Product and Design Roles posted here:
[https://www.life.church/careers/team/?name=Engineering%20%26...](https://www.life.church/careers/team/?name=Engineering%20%26%20Design)

~~~
akadeb
Are any non-Christians part of the Life.church team?

------
smoe
vincu.com | Bogotá, Colombia | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Vincu is an employment technology and analytics company with the mission to
increase job stability for people in lower income segments.

We are looking for junior to mid-level Data Scientists and Full stack
developers. We are also open to hybrid roles, if you have experience in one of
the two but want to learn about the other.

[https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1658137/Software+Engineer/](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1658137/Software+Engineer/)

[https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1658116/Data+Scientist/](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1658116/Data+Scientist/)

What we offer:

\- Immense growth opportunities, including training programs in a variety of
fields from tech and product design to business strategy and management.

\- Time to understand problems and come up with adequate solutions instead of
rushing out features as fast as possible.

\- Work with an international team of people from different backgrounds

\- Freedom to bring up ideas and manage your own time in an organized
environment.

\- Vincu being part of the wider Polymath Ventures group, a Colombian company
builder, gives you the unique opportunity to connect to people that have been
involved in all stages and aspects of creating and running start-ups.

------
danielwilliams
99designs | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | Onsite

99designs is the world’s global creative platform that makes it easier for
customers and designers to work together to create designs they love.

We are seeking a full stack web developer to help build the core products on
99designs where designers and clients get work done.

We use Go, GraphQL, Apollo, React, Typescript and Php

Check it out!
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/38911106](https://www.seek.com.au/job/38911106)

------
jahller
ottonova | PHP Developer, iOS Engineer, JavaScript Engineer, DevOps Engineer |
Full-Time | ONSITE (Munich, Germany) | payed relocation | visa sponsor

ottonova is Germany's only digital-first private health insurance startup.

We are looking for creative and talented PHP developers, iOS, JavaScript and
DevOps engineers. We care about teamwork, delivering value, positivity,
constant improvement, technical excellence, growth and innovation.

You can find all information here:
[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)

\- PHP Developer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-
developer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/senior-php-developer)

\- iOS Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/iOS-
Engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/iOS-Engineer)

\- JavaScript Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-javascript-
software-...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-javascript-software-
engineer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-
engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/DevOps-engineer)

------
cedsav
FormAssembly | Director of Product - REMOTE

Hello! We're looking for a Director of Product to lead our Product Management
and User Experience teams at FormAssembly. In this role, you will own the
vision, strategy, and roadmap for our Enterprise Data Collection platform, in
order to help us build the next generation of a software used by some of the
largest and most well known organizations in the world.

Your Responsibilities:

\- Develop the product vision, positioning, and messaging, in alignment with
the company’s overall strategy.

\- Foster cross-functional cooperation and share the product vision across
departments.

\- Evangelize the product beyond the confines of the company.

\- Engage regularly with customers and partners to gain first hand insights on
our market and the user experience.

\- Represent the voice of the customer in senior level management meetings.

\- Recruit, motivate, and mentor a world-class Product team, including product
managers and user experience designers.

\- Work closely with the Engineering team to ensure steady progress in
executing the roadmap.

About Us:

FormAssembly is a leading Enterprise Data Collection platform, thanks to our
impressive roster of customers. We have been recognized in the 2018 Inc. 5000
list of fastest growing private companies, and we are a G2 Crowd Winter 2019
Leader. Our mission is to help organizations collect, use, and be good
stewards of the personal data entrusted to them.

Learn how and why we work remotely: [https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-
jobs/](https://www.formassembly.com/blog/remote-jobs/)

If you’re a genuinely nice person who is great to work with, respectful, and
who will put the team and our customers first, we’d be thrilled to have you
apply for this position. FormAssembly is an equal opportunity employer. If you
belong to an under-represented group in Tech, you’ll find a welcoming culture
that thrives on diversity.

The position is full-time remote, from within the United States.

To apply:
[https://formassembly.workable.com/](https://formassembly.workable.com/)

------
fraserh
Qudini [https://www.qudini.com/careers/](https://www.qudini.com/careers/) |
Software Engineers (frontend, backend, full stack), Data Engineers, DevOps |
London, UK | Full time Onsite

Qudini are a London based software company providing a B2B SaaS Customer
experience platform for large retailers.

Our stack is AWS, Java 8 (soon to be 11), React, ReactNative. We're in the
process of moving to k8s from an EC2 autoscaling environment.

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | DevOps Manager | NYC | Onsite

If you know Docker, Django, and AWS really well, and you'd like to take over
management of a really well-organized, stable devops infrastructure with some
very interesting upcoming projects over the next year, send me your resume
here:

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDdZ9fwI&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDdZ9fwI&s=HN)

Great work-life balance, meaningful work, and really creative colleagues.

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - QA/Test Engineer (f/m)
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
martinshen
Passenger AI | ML & CV Engineer | Toronto, Onsite | $110-150K + 0.2-1.0%
equity

Passenger AI builds remote monitoring tools for autonomous taxis and shuttles.
We’re looking for a creative machine learning engineer ideally with computer
vision experience. You would work with our 6-man engineering team and data ops
to build models and be able to test them immediately in the real world.

Email me (CEO) martin@passenger.ai and I'll respond promptly. No recruiters or
recruiting services.

------
fleurette05
Citio | Full-time | ONSITE | Paris

We are a newly founded startup sponsored by a global leader in transportation
networks, we have been experiencing rapid growth over the last year. We are
looking to change the way people manage transportation networks.

We are looking for our Product Manager and a Front End Developer to join our
rapidly growing team.

Reach out to pierre@cit.io if interested.

More details at [https://angel.co/rd-14/](https://angel.co/rd-14/)

------
poorman
Red Ventures | Multiple Positions | Multiple Locations (Headquarters is in
Charlotte, NC) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://careers.redventures.com](https://careers.redventures.com)

\- Spark Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Data Product Manager

\- Director of Data Science

\- Data Scientist

\- Data Analyst

\- Sr. Human Resource Analyst

\- Vice President of Data

\- Front End Developer / UX Designer (For data related products)

[https://careers.redventures.com/](https://careers.redventures.com/)

Send an email to npoorman at redventures.com if you want more info.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Manhattan,
NYC.

We're hiring across the board. Specifically, we're looking for:

* Groovy / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* Frontend developers (Chicago)

* Senior Product Designer

* Senior Product Owner

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
PM10
Shopify | Full-Time | Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, Toronto | Software
Engineers, Production Engineers (remote), Security Engineers, Web Developers,
Data Scientists

Shopify is a commerce company, with a mission to make commerce better for
everyone. We care deeply for entrepreneurs, and collectively work toward
making their path to success as smooth as possible.

Here’s a great article about our tech stack and how we do e-commerce at scale:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce-
at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack)

We're hiring across all R&D disciplines in our Canadian offices. Some examples
of these roles include:

* Web Developers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-web-developer-multiple...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-web-developer-multiple-roles-d8477f?lever-source=hn0519)

* Software Engineers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/lead-senior-lead-developers-m...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/lead-senior-lead-developers-multiple-roles-188749?lever-source=hn0519)

* Production Engineers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engine...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engineers-03fb98?lever-source=hn0519)

* Security Engineer [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineerin...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineering-manager-or-technical-lead-f445e9?lever-source=hn0519)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2?lever-source=hn0519)

This is, of course, not an exhaustive list! Check out our careers page
[https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search)
to see all of our open roles, and to learn more about the sort of work you
could do here with us!

~~~
mraza007
May I ask what your hiring process like when it comes to hiring data
scientists

------
davidkell
Gyana | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | ONSITE | VISA | London, UK

Gyana is real-life Sim City. ️

We are building a model of the physical world economy through geospatial IOT
data. Our customers can access it via APIs, data dumps and our web app, which
is like Bloomberg for the physical economy.

Tech stack: React, Typescript, Django, K8s, C++, q/kdb, pytorch.

Challenges: geospatial, petabytes, deep learning, data visualisation.

I'm the CTO! Feel free to PM or email if you want to know more
(david.kell@gyana.co.uk).

------
bdevxyz
Dev.XYZ | Santa Monica, CA | 100-165k Looking for full stack, front end and
back end developers

Some things we do: Cybercrime detection and mitigation Domain registry
operations for 12 TLDs High frequency trading Digital consumer finance Big
data analytics Extreme HA Live auction automation Polyplatform integration

Apply at
[https://xyz.applicantstack.com/x/openings](https://xyz.applicantstack.com/x/openings)

------
antoncohen
Crux Informatics | Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco (SF) or New York
(NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/cruxinformatics](https://jobs.lever.co/cruxinformatics)

The Crux Infrastructure team’s mission is to provide infrastructure products
that enable Engineering to work efficiently, run reliable services, and remain
secure. We build products designed to be used by our fellow engineers. These
products can be anything from amazing development environments, to seamless
continuous delivery services, to simple out-of-the-box service monitoring, to
core compute infrastructure that just works.

 _You might like this role if you:_

\- Enjoy writing Python and/or Go (golang), and can write high quality code

\- Sweat the details, while focusing on impact

\- Aim higher, while keeping it simple

\- Hear about a proposed design and immediately start thinking about the end-
to-end workflow, edge cases, failure modes, and security risks

\- Are excited about building internal products that make your fellow
engineers happier and more productive, and our services more reliable and
secure

\- Think observability is critical to running reliable services

\- Love the idea of unleashing a simian army to wreak havoc on systems

\- Get satisfaction from helping others

\- Can geek-out about Linux to the point that those around you think you are
weird

We don’t expect a single candidate to be an expert in all areas, but if some
of these ring true to you, you might like this role.

 _The company:_

With Crux, companies can harness data without the high costs. Our data
engineers deliver action-ready data to businesses via our cloud platform. By
delivering action-ready data through the cloud, we dramatically reduce the
need for companies to build infrastructure to manage and process data. We also
eliminate the burdensome tasks which eat up 80% of data teams’ time and
energy—wrangling data to prepare it for analysis. We help people devote their
time and energy at work to finding insights and creating returns—the work
that’s truly valuable.

[https://www.cruxinformatics.com/](https://www.cruxinformatics.com/)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
jchicity
Large retailer transformation project migration of applications (100's) from
traditional data center to AWS. Seeking experienced engineer with
architecture, DevSecOps, AWS deployments, Google Cloud. App projects are lift
and shift, rewrites, replatforms. Linux, Windows, custom apps, vendor apps,
SaaS apps. Strong leadership, take charge attitude, strong project management
skills. Contract position, Chicagoland area or remote.

~~~
up_and_up
I have solid experience in all those items and I am interested can you shoot
me an email: prgrmr75@gmail.com

------
szx
Code Ocean | Technical Product Manager | New York, NY

We're building a computational research platform tailored to researcher needs
and workflows, with reproducibility at its core.

For more information, please visit
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeoceancom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/codeoceancom/view/P_AAAAAAHAAErIMo_GaI7m43)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us in
raising the standard of trust online (all positions remote and we do sponsor
H-1Bs):

DuckDuckGo | Director of Paid Advertising | Paoli, PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | User Insights Lead | Paoli, PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Application Developer (Cross-platform) | Paoli, PA
| REMOTE, VISA

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
fullung
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA & Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | Onsite
+ Remote for senior engineers

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-tools-of-today-arent-the-
tools-...](https://segment.com/blog/the-tools-of-today-arent-the-tools-of-
tomorrow/) \- [https://segment.com/blog/show-hn-to-
series-d/](https://segment.com/blog/show-hn-to-series-d/) \-
[https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-
to...](https://segment.com/blog/we-test-in-production-you-should-too) \-
[https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-
accounts](https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts) \-
[https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-
del...](https://segment.com/blog/why-status-codes-matter-in-data-delivery) \-
[https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-
microservices](https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices) \-
[https://segment.com/blog/2018-in-review/](https://segment.com/blog/2018-in-
review/) \- [https://open.segment.com/](https://open.segment.com/)

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS/Kubernetes, Docker,
JavaScript, React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds
interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to marta (at)
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
genkiki
Python Developer | Full Time | Onsite | London

Looking for a Python developer interested to work on both Open Source and
internally developed Python packages. We're starting a project with a new
Cloud platform, and looking for someone eager to join our transformation! For
more information browse the job description and apply online:
[http://bit.ly/2Vya741](http://bit.ly/2Vya741)

~~~
pydeveloper22
Hello, do you have an email address to learn more and discuss about this
opening? Thanks

~~~
sfopdxnonstop
username checks out

------
jumploops
Agora | Software Engineers, Sr. Product Designer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Fulltime | Visa We build software that helps people build buildings.
Specifically, we’re a materials management platform that helps automate
critical supply chain workflows.

We’re looking for engineers who enjoy augmenting human ability through
software.

Tech: React, Node, GraphQL, Postgres, Kinesis, Elasticsearch, Docker, AWS

About us: VC-backed, < 10 employees, just over a year old

Contact adam@helloagora.com

------
jdjdjdjd
stealth biotech startup | Lead ML Engineer, DevOps | Boston | Onsite

Blurb:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is not yet routine in clinical or emergency settings. We're going
to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're a stealth-mode startup formed by neuroscientists, data engineers, and
practicing neurologists who are committed to translating our best-of-breed
clinical research from the lab into the ICU and ED. We're well-funded, well-
connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed over the past
decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in the world. This
dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in existence. We intend
to put it to good use.

If this sounds worthwhile to you, please reach out! We're looking to hire
engineers as soon as possible (Lead ML Engineer and anyone else excited by the
mission + tooling).

Applicable technobabble: federated learning, multisensor biosignals, Julia,
CNNs, TensorFlow, PyTorch, Arrow, Parquet, real-time DSP/ML, BLE 5, firomactal
drive, Android, cloud engineering, ASIC engineering, embedded software
development

Reach us to learn more at oneshot@deepermind.33mail.com

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo - Backend software engineer | Paris | Full-time | Onsite

Netatmo is all about the Smart Home! Our mission is to imagine for you
products which will make your home safer and more comfortable.

Join us and help building a multi product, scalable plateform.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Netatmo/743999684411955-back-
end-developer)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
mino
Extreme Networks | multiple roles | Shannon, Ireland | Full Time |
[https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/)

We're a young startup that has been around since ...1996! We build
network/wireless gear and software solutions for analytics, management and
security. We're bootstrapping a new engineering base in Shannon, Ireland, to
help us transform into a software company. We are a flat organization, and
this operation starts with a blank slate (languages, architecture, ideas), so
join the team and help us get to the mission of being a 2B$ company in 2020.

* Software Manager - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoSb...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2FoSbx9fwt)

This is the first hire at this new operation, you will be responsible for
growing your team (large headcount already budgeted), nurturing innovation,
help build products and provide leadership. This is one-of-a-kind opportunity.

* Software Engineers (Cloud) - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4D9fw2)

You'll be working on a brand new project with the aim of building a cloud-
based successor of our famous network management platform. We build on
serverless stack on AWS and GCP. If you have programmed in any of Go, Java,
Rust, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, we would love to hear from you.

* Machine Learning / Data Science Engineers - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9B...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9BG9fwj)

You'll be joining a brand new team of ML and Data Science engineers, that will
be extending our analytics and security products. We run analytics for massive
customers, both in the cloud and at the edge. Tech we use: GCP
BigQuery+PubSub+Dataproc, AWS GreenGrass, both Tensorflow and PyTorch. Lots of
ideas to experiments with.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly (mail in profile) for any question.

------
Jpoliachik
Apiture | Wilmington, NC | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://apiture.com](https://apiture.com)

Apiture is redefining digital banking with Open APIs built on modern
platforms. Profitable and growing with over 500 current customers.

Looking for:

* DevOps Engineer

* Sr. Software Engineer

* Sr. Web Engineer

* Mobile Engineer

* API Product Manager

Technologies: Typescript, Node, AWS, React Native, Angular

[https://apiture.com/careers/](https://apiture.com/careers/)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers) accuRx’s
mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and their
healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and caregivers
happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 1,800 practices that send over
33,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer & PHP Developer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. Check:
[https://www.fortrabbit.com](https://www.fortrabbit.com)

Currently two open positions: PHP developer (mostly backend w Laravel) and
System Engineer (Linux admin managing AWS infra with some Go and some PHP).

Tech stack: PHP, Laravel, AWS (EC2, VPC, IAM, S3, ELB, EBS), Linux, LXC,
Docker, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX, Kubernetes, FPM, GoLang, PHP,
Laravel,

[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
xenilolz
Shopify | Full-Time | Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, Toronto | Software
Engineers, Production Engineers (remote), Security Engineers, Web Developers,
Data Scientists

Shopify is a commerce company, with a mission to make commerce better for
everyone. We care deeply for entrepreneurs, and collectively work toward
making their path to success as smooth as possible.

Here’s a great article about our tech stack and how we do e-commerce at scale:
[https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce...](https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/e-commerce-
at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack)

We're hiring across all R&D disciplines in our Canadian offices (and remotely,
too, for some teams!). Some examples of these roles include:

* Web Developers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-web-developer-multiple...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/senior-web-developer-multiple-roles-d8477f?lever-source=hn0519)

* Software Engineers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/lead-senior-lead-developers-m...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/lead-senior-lead-developers-multiple-roles-188749?lever-source=hn0519)

* Production Engineers: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engine...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-infrastructure-engineers-03fb98?lever-source=hn0519)

* Security Engineers: [https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineerin...](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/are-you-a-security-engineering-manager-or-technical-lead-f445e9?lever-source=hn0519)

* Data Scientists: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-scientist-988ca2?lever-source=hn0519)

This is, of course, not an exhaustive list. Check out our careers page
[https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search](https://www.shopify.ca/careers/search)
to see all of our open roles, and to learn more about the sort of work you
could do here with us!

------
tomassimkus
iGeolise | Scala developers | REMOTE, Full-Time |
[https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/)

iGeolise, Ltd. is a UK company responsible for the TravelTime Search API. It
allows people to search geo data by travel time. We have 12 full-time
employees in UK, Lithuania, Poland, Netherlands & return over a billion
requests each month for over 100 clients worldwide.

Our Search API clients can rank and sort thousands of locations by travel time
for their users. For example, when compared to traditional ‘as the crow flies’
radius search, the TravelTime Search API shows you points of interest that are
actually reachable within a 45 minute travel time using various modes of
transport. Demo of our API:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/)

Our stack: Scala, Scalaz, Shapeless, Akka, Play, Ansible, ...

Open roles:

* DevOps; * Web applications developer;

More details about roles and apply through:
[https://igeolise.recruitee.com](https://igeolise.recruitee.com)

------
xyclos
AVOXI | Charleston, SC or Atlanta, GA | Full-time | ONSITE | QA Engineer,
Backend Software Engineer (Go), Senior Frontend Engineer (React, node.js, data
vis) | [https://www.avoxi.com/why-avoxi/careers/](https://www.avoxi.com/why-
avoxi/careers/)

Telephony experience is a plus. Data visualization experience is a plus.

send your resume to jake.johnson[at]avoxi.com

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
rishirishi
Briza | API, Back-End Engineer | ONSITE Toronto, Canada | Full-Time |
[https://briza.io](https://briza.io)

Briza connects insurance brokers to commercial underwriting products.

* We are hiring for a seasoned Engineer that has built API platforms at scale.

* Tech-stack: Node, Typescript, Serverless (AWS Lambda)

To learn more, contact me:
<UserName>rsharma<Symbol>at<Domain>briza<Symbol>dot<TLD>io

------
cayleyostrin
he urge | QA + Automated Test Intern | Onsite in Sydney Australia |
[https://theurge.com](https://theurge.com)

We're building the future of Fashion Search and Discovery and making use of
some of the most exciting technology to provide a highly personalised
experience for all shoppers. Ecommerce is still a relatively small percent of
sales but growing like crazy and we are seeing this first hand. With ambitions
to have the largest catalog of products available for sale and still making it
super easy for shoppers to find the clothing or accessories they are looking
for.

Work directly with our CTO in Sydney and join an early stage, well funded
startup in one of the best city's in the world.

Tech Stack: * Python * Golang * React + Redux * Scrapy * Kubernetes * Elastic
Search \+ more

We are looking for a graduate to work with us for a 2-3 month period,
predominantly with Puppeteer and Jest, as well as Python working across the
full stack and improving our test coverage, enabling the whole team to move
faster and break less :)

If you are interested, please email us directly: careers@theurge.com

------
osigurdson
Computer Modelling Group (CMG) | Calgary | ONSITE, Full-time | Front End
Engineer (Desktop)

CMG develops reservoir simulation products for the oil and gas industry. If
you love C# and WPF, please apply at
[https://www.cmgl.ca/careers](https://www.cmgl.ca/careers) or email me at owen
dot sigurdson at cmgl.ca (I'm a team lead on the CoFlow product).

------
k2xl
Calendly (Atlanta, Georgia)

Hiring for:

* Engineering Manager

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Android (Kotlin) Engineer

* QA Engineer

Calendly takes the work out of scheduling so that our customers can accomplish
more. Our product is used by millions of people across many industries
including sales, recruiting, customer success and education.

Apply: [https://calendly.com/pages/jobs](https://calendly.com/pages/jobs)

or just email me danny at calendly dot com

------
infinitemonkey
data4life.care | iOS and Android SDK Engineer | BERLIN | Relocation, Visa
support

data4life is the independent, not-for-profit health data platform. Treating
health data ethically, responsibly and only in the citizens’ best interest, is
important for us. Therefore, we build open-source SDKs for secure end-to-end
encrypted storage for electronic health record applications like ours.

We are founded by the Hasso-Plattner-Foundation which allows us to follow our
bold vision of changing global health for the better and to enable everyone
everywhere to live a healthier life.

Sr. Android Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112202](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112202)

Sr. iOS Engineer: [https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112512](https://gesundheitscloud-
jobs.personio.de/job/112512)

More Info: [https://data4life.care/en/jobs/](https://data4life.care/en/jobs/)

------
needsmoarcyber
Raytheon CWMI | USA (multiple locations) | Full Time | On Site

I'm an engineer with Raytheon's Cyber Warfare Mission Innovations (CWMI) and
wanted to reach out to the hackernews community and let you guys know what
we're looking for. All comments here are mine and mine alone and not endorsed
by Raytheon proper. Any questions leave them here (preferably so others can
benefit) or PM me. I'll answer them if I can.

For more information feel free to message me at needsmoarcyber@gmail.com or
visit [https://www.raytheon.com/cyber](https://www.raytheon.com/cyber) .

We're looking for people who want to break things and have fun doing it. We're
looking for developers, hackers, researchers, and engineers with an interest
in information security and low level development. We take our work and our
fun seriously. We refuse any work that isn’t hard and engaging. We make sure
our engineers have the tools they need to do their jobs, and focus on
recognizing results.

Key areas of focus include:

• Reverse Enginering • Vulnerability Research • Wireless and Network
Communications • Hypervisors • Malware • Mobile/Embedded Development •
Win32/Linux Kernel development • Constraint Solving • Exploit mitigation
techniques

Basically, if it’s in the cyber (yes we said it) realm, we’re doing something
cool with it.

Familiarity with at least one common low-level architecture (x86, ARM, etc) is
important, as is the ability to conduct vulnerability research against
applications compiled for that architecture. Experience with software
protection and binary armoring is a plus, and familiarity with modern exploit
mitigation techniques and counter-measures is a must.

Aside from reverse engineers and researchers, we are also looking for
developers with an interest in low level systems development. If you're
comfortable living in the kernel, developing emulators, or similar kinds of
work, we'd love to hear from you! C and C++ skills are definitely a plus.

US Citizenship & the ability to obtain a Top Secret clearance is required. If
you're already cleared, even better!

Our headquarters is in Indialantic, FL with offices in Annapolis Junction, MD;
Ballston, VA; Dulles, VA; San Antonio TX; Austin, TX; Augusta, GA; Huntsville,
AL; and Greenville, SC. Relocation assistance is available.

------
Dstillery
Dstillery | Backend Senior Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) | Onsite |
Full time | [https://dstillery.com/](https://dstillery.com/)

We're seeking a quality-focused Senior Software Engineer who wants to learn
about large systems and how hard problems related to scale are solved. We
currently handle over 100 billion events per day and need someone who can help
us handle billions more. We're still pretty small on the engineering team, and
everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

In addition to gaining deep experience with developing systems at scale,
you'll work with a world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best
Paper and other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge of machine learning
research. You'll gain direct exposure to the ins and outs of the rapidly
growing and evolving adtech industry.

We place a high value on maintaining a good work-life balance, avoiding grinds
and focusing on getting things done rather than putting in long hours. A bunch
of us play ultimate frisbee or soccer on Fridays, and we have regular dev
seminars and lunch-and-learns to talk tech and learn from each other.

Required Technical Skills:

* 4+ Years of professional experience in Java.

* Experience building and owning, high volume, high availability distributed systems

* Knowledge of building and consuming RESTful services

* Experience with SQL and relational database design

* Write high-quality code using modern best practices One or more of the following is considered a huge plus:

* Previous adtech or martech industry experience

* You’ve worked with: Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, Hive, Spark, or similar technologies

* Experience developing ETL pipelines.

* Experience with Javascript frameworks/HTML/CSS

* Knowledge of Machine Learning, Distributed Systems or Big Data.

* Exposure to CI / CD (with either Docker, Kubernetes, SaltStack or Jenkins)

If this interests you, you can apply here!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/dstillerycom/view/P_AAAAAAEAABOBy_ikP0dFcE)

------
jarfa
OkCupid | New York, NY | multiple roles | FULL TIME | ONSITE |VISA

iOS Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager, SysAdmin, Designer

Statistically speaking, odds are that someone you know has found a date on
OkCupid (seriously, just ask around). And that doesn’t happen by chance. We’re
dedicated to “connecting” people, and we work hard to make OkCupid the
irreverent, yet reliable service you’ve come to know.

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We just received $375
million from Alphabet in August - come join the family! We're currently hiring
for a variety of full-time onsite roles.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ) Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61) Engineering Manager:
Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1)
Engineering Manager: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Senior Fullstack
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151) Senior NLP/ML
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/50587dcd1](https://grnh.se/50587dcd1) Senior
Software Engineer: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11) Senior Software
Engineer: Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)
Fullstack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1](https://grnh.se/b8fefccb1)
Software Engineer: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1) Software Engineer: Web
& Mobile: [https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY) Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)
Senior Software Engineer: Web:
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691) Software Engineer:
Applications and User Interfaces:
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles Scrapinghub turns web content into useful data.

We develop a wide range products including: Crawlera - smart crawling proxy
Scrapy Cloud - a cloud platform for running spiders Data on Demand - turn-key
web scraping services and more!

We are hiring skilled Engineers for various positions including Spider
development, web Scraping Research and Solution Engineer roles. Come join our
fully remote team of over 180 people in 30 countries.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that build and transfer datasets of
thousands of millions of records, as well as build the systems that deliver
data to current Fortune 500 companies and startups building great products on
top of our stack.

Scrapinghub has benefited from Open Source throughout our history. As a way to
give back to the community everybody on our team has a chance to contribute to
Open Source projects, find out more on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Here are some of our open positions (Check out our website for a full list):
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

\- Enterprise Solutions Engineer: You will join the Crawlera team to assist
Enterprise customers to achieve their business goals via Crawlera, and support
the Sales team in achieving their quotas.

\- Principal Reverse Engineer: You’ll be given the time and resources to
quickly hack together proof of concepts, test them, and produce a knowledge
base for other developers at Scrapinghub

Erlang Developer - You will learn to investigate production issues on a server
executing customer requests. You will be able to navigate a large code-base
and find the least obstructive place for extensions.

Open Source Maintainer - You will help us develop and maintain our Open Source
software, to ensure Scrapy and other ScrapingHub Open Sources projects thrive.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

If you have any further questions, please feel free to reach me directly at
jessica@scrainghub.com

~~~
endgr
Hey. Since this has been posted,
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs) hasn't listed any
job opening. What's up with that?

------
MrKristopher
Pinger | Senior Engineering Manager, Backend | San Jose, CA | ONSITE

Pinger creates mobile apps for texting and calling that work with real phone
numbers.

[https://www.pinger.com/](https://www.pinger.com/)

[https://www.pinger.com/jobs/?p=job%2FoxFU9fwZ](https://www.pinger.com/jobs/?p=job%2FoxFU9fwZ)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Director of Marketing and PR

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers (No, you don't have to tell your friends or family you code in PHP)

-UX Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN)

\- UX/UI Designer (Chicago):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done. We work on hard problems of scale
and performance, while making sure our users can be as successful as possible
through using our platform. Our stack is mainly Python and Javascript (ES6).
We leverage React, Flask, Celery, Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis,
and other technologies to help us get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/)

------
jockc
Pennymac | Software Engineer | Westlake Village, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

PennyMac ([http://pennymacusa.com](http://pennymacusa.com)) is a leading
national mortgage lender and servicer. Our Capital Markets Technology group is
looking for local, on-site developers to help develop and support our pricing
and related systems. We are a small team of dedicated developers who are
always looking for better ways to do things.

Qualifications

    
    
      - Know dynamic programming languages (e.g. Ruby, Python, JS)
      - Know SQL databases (e.g. Postgres)
      - Know data structures and how to use them appropriately
      - Understand containerization
      - Good communication skills
      - Know software development methodologies (e.g. Extreme Programming)
      - Be able to work directly with business users
      - Love open-source software like we do
      - Write high quality code AND tests -- we’re big on code reviews and automated testing
    

Our technology stack includes:

    
    
      - Ruby/Rails
      - Front end awesomeness with Netzke* and ExtJS, also some Javascript/React
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python (for some backend services)
      - AWS
    

E-mail arman.bostani@pnmac.com if you are interested.

*We are the sponsor of Netzke development ([http://netzke.org/](http://netzke.org/))

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, VISA

Universe is building a global-scale live events company. We provide ticketing
services to tens of thousands of live events throughout the world - including
big tech events like TechCrunch Disrupt.

We are actively looking for a Senior Product Manager.

What your day would look like:

* Determine and prioritize customer and client wants and needs utilizing market and user research techniques

* Work cross-functionally with BD, Marketing, Design, Engineering and Support to deepen understanding of customer, client, and team needs/areas of improvement

* Lead product discovery engagements by analyzing qualitative and quantitative data points to make sure we're solving the right problem

* Define and oversee product feature creation, with a focus on MVP development and future iteration planning

* Be a key contributor to the build phase by ensuring the product meets and exceeds the quality and methodologies that make our product a leader in the space

* Work and collaborate with your squad to plan sprints, run story acceptance meetings, and monitor progress to move projects forward

* Measure, analyze, and report on product metrics to help grow, innovate, and improve

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to our team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

Apply here: [https://universe.applytojob.com/apply/eFUw8qvU1n/Senior-
Prod...](https://universe.applytojob.com/apply/eFUw8qvU1n/Senior-Product-
Manager) or e-mail me directly at joshua.kelly [at] universe.com

------
evangus
Peakon | Senior Backend Engineers | Mobile Engineer (Android) | Engineering
Manager | Data Scientist | Manual QA Engineer | ONSITE Copenhagen, DK

Peakon is the world's leading platform for measuring and improving Employee
Engagement. We started Peakon to help companies around the world build better
workplaces. We are a data company - not just a survey company - and this
allows us to provide insights that will transform businesses.

As part of our company goals for 2019, we are scaling our Engineering and
Product team and are currently looking for multiple roles:

* Multiple Senior Backend Engineers ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/941871](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/941871))

* Android Mobile Engineer ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/726306](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/726306))

* Frontend Engineering Manager ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/741160](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/741160))

* Data Scientist ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/914473](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/914473))

* QA Engineer ([https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/947182](https://peakon.workable.com/jobs/947182))

Our tech stack of Peakon centres around Javascript, with Node.js on the server
and React on the frontend. We believe there is great value in a shared
toolchain across the stack, enabling engineers to work on all parts of the
system. Some tasks are better solved with different tools, and thus we use
Python for the data science parts of the system.

We are big fans of new JavaScript language features like async/await, and have
made it a priority to stay up to date with the latest versions of Node. We are
primarily hosted on Heroku and AWS, with an increasing number of our services
moving to the latter. We use PostgreSQL (through RDS), Redis and ElasticSearch
for storage.

Trust and transparency guide everything we do. At Peakon you’ll find a
transparent salary model, unlimited vacation, minimal hierarchy, and maximum
freedom to develop and execute your own ideas. Our style of collaboration is
based on honesty and friendship, and we always love making new friends!

------
dblooman
DEPOP | Scala Engineers, Platform Engineers | London, Manchester | Onsite
Full-Time Remote

We are the social marketplace where over 12M people come to buy, sell and
discover unique items. Our mission is to empower creative minds by making our
platform the place for the most vibrant communities in the world. With
headquarters in London, spaces in LA and New York, we have a team of more than
100 people dedicated to enhancing and developing the Depop experience for our
global communities. And we’re just getting started.

Achievements in 2018: \- 1 item sold every 4 seconds \- 1 item listed every
second \- 500m + searches \- 30k + likes per hour \- 1k + tech releases \-
200+ pieces of insight delivered \- 8bn API requests per month \- 1m gigs of
server traffic per month

Depop is a rapidly scaling business. As our user base of over a million active
users continues to grow, we’re on the hunt for a Scala Engineer to join our
Tech team.

Senior Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/66BFF78BC7/)

Scala Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/CC5C89E62B/)

Platform Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/92DBE64C63/)

Software Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/E6A167938B/)

Front End Developer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/0E6DE2B5C9/)

Solutions Architect :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/450747CCF9/)

Android Engineer :
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs/6B70F6DB04/)

Tech: Scala, Python, NodeJS, AWS, Kubernetes, Vault, Terraform, Kotlin, Swift

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co We are a tech-driven alternative
investment platform that broadens access to and connects leading private funds
to financial advisors and high net worth individuals.

* Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Mentorship

* Lead Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Architecture, Mentorship, Strong leader

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Backend Engineer - Python | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME
| [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Backend Engineer that will help us build our data
processing pipelines. You will implement solutions that reliably handle
massive streams of data, use the latest algorithms to continuously analyze
that data, and provide meaningful insights to patients and doctors.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
bwh2
TrainHeroic - Strength and conditioning app used by coaches and athletes in
the NFL, NBA, Olympics, High School, College, and more.

* Senior Software Engineer

* Denver, Colorado (onsite)

A bit about our team and the role here:
[https://www.trainheroic.com/engineering/jobs.html](https://www.trainheroic.com/engineering/jobs.html)

------
drawers
Trade Me | Senior Android Developer | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA | Wellington,
New Zealand |

Trade Me is an online used and new goods marketplace. It's like the New
Zealand version of eBay or Amazon. Our Android app is one of the most popular
apps in NZ, updated fortnightly with hundreds of thousands of daily users.

The role is based in Wellington, the "coolest little capital in the world."
See the promotional website:
[https://www.wellingtonnz.com/discover/](https://www.wellingtonnz.com/discover/)

Wellington is a small city with a big heart. There is a strong coffee culture
and some of NZ's most beautiful scenery is nearby.

All our new code is in Kotlin and we use MVI for our new features. We use
Android architecture components and dagger-android.

There are lots of opportunities for growth in the company and interaction with
more than ten other Android developers in a guild.

Autonomy is important for us so in our squad you will get a chance to have
your say in the direction of the products we develop. There is also the
leisure to refactor and work on open source if you so desire. Limited work
from home may be a possibility in the future but you would have to be based in
Wellington.

I'm active on Stack Overflow so please check out my questions and answers to
see if you agree with some of my philosophy ;-)
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/5241933/david-
rawson](https://stackoverflow.com/users/5241933/david-rawson)

Would love to hear from senior devs who are amicable, interested in software
architecture and design patterns, like to mentor junior devs, and want to work
to raise engineering standards.

We can help with visas for the right candidate.

Link to job application:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/trademe/job/oG1G9fwg](https://jobs.jobvite.com/trademe/job/oG1G9fwg)

Link to GitHub organization:
[https://github.com/TradeMe](https://github.com/TradeMe)

Other developer jobs are available too:

[https://www.trademe.co.nz/About-Trade-
Me/Careers](https://www.trademe.co.nz/About-Trade-Me/Careers)

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Multiple Positions | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time, Contract |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a Vancouver-based cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the
way enterprise businesses secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our
mission is to help companies reliably log, understand, predict, and control
user behavior in their Linux environment (learn more at
[https://cmd.com/about/](https://cmd.com/about/)). We’re just under 30 people
but have an exciting year of growth ahead of us. Questions? Email them to
careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

What matters to us?

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge of the
world and your self-awareness

\- You're humble and selfless, willing to step in and help a teammate

\- Others are inspired by your quiet competence and respect for others

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations, making an informed decision based on
the information you have available

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

Highlighted Open Roles:

\- C Linux Software Developer (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux Automation Specialist (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

\- Team Lead, Go Backend (Full time, Vancouver)
[http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend](http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend)

\- Data Engineer (8-month full time contract, Vancouver or Victoria)
[https://bit.ly/cmddataengresearch](https://bit.ly/cmddataengresearch)

\- Sales Engineer (Full time, Multiple locations in US)
[https://bit.ly/cmdsaleseng](https://bit.ly/cmdsaleseng)

\- UX Designer (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmduxdesign](https://bit.ly/cmduxdesign)

\- I’m awesome (Flexible)
[https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome](https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome)

------
justacodefan
Betterment | [https://betterment.com](https://betterment.com) | New York, NY |
Onsite (NYC or Philadelphia)

Our mission is to empower people to do what's best for their money. We built
Betterment, and are continuing to better it, because we want to help our
customers live better and spend their time doing what makes them happy.

We're here to disrupt finance in a big way. The people who already know how to
do that don't exist. We're hiring for learners and adapters—people who can
help us make financial services the way it ought to be.

We're a fiduciary, which means we act in your best interests. We're not
incentivized to recommend certain funds, and we don't have our own investment
products to sell. That means we'll do what we believe is right for you,
always.

Recommended reading to have a good understanding of us as a company, what we
do, how and what we value:

\- [https://betterment.engineering/](https://betterment.engineering/)

\- [https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

\-
[https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay](https://www.betterment.com/TheBettermentWay)

Looking to fill various roles:

\- Software Engineer - Backend (multiple roles, NYC or Philadelphia)

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack (multiple roles, NYC or Philadelphia)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Front End (NYC or Philadelphia)

\- Engineering Manager - Full Stack (NYC only)

\- Lead Data Engineer (NYC or Philadelphia)

\- Head of Analytics (NYC only)

We use Ruby on Rails, Java 11/8, Scala, Python, Golang, AWS, Kubernetes and
whatever else we deem fit for the problem we're solving. The engineering org
deeply values mentorship, learning and cross team initiatives.

Please reach out to me directly at andre@betterment.com or apply directly at
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/current-
openings/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/current-openings/) (please
mention HN May 2019).

Happy to answer any questions via email, please reach out!

------
hellweaver666
Booking.com is hiring globally for all kinds of roles. UX Design, Developers
(front-end and back-end), Product managers, Data-science etc etc. ONSITE at
Offices in Manchester, Amsterdam and Tel Aviv (need to relocate? We got ya!)

See [http://workingatbooking.com](http://workingatbooking.com)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Reach out with a
GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | Angular SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k €
+ bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
alphatechtalent
Frontdoor (home services, software) hiring for tech folks in Denver, CO at all
levels. Multiple roles in other geos, too.

Multiple roles in engineering, infrastructure, product, UX/UX, infosec, data,
etc. (including leadership).

Apply here.

[https://frontdoor.jobs.net/](https://frontdoor.jobs.net/)

------
cnj
commercetools | Software Engineer - Scala | On-Site | Full-Time | Berlin,
Germany |
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

We combine solving hard tech challenges you’d expect in a Silicon Valley
startup with German work/life balance.

Our Backend-as-a-Service powers commerce in a wide range of industries,
including automotive, robotics, gaming, on-demand printing, fashion and toys.
We don’t run mom-and-pop stores - we excel for enterprise customers that need
a commerce platform that is both customizable and yet highly scalable and
reliable.

Some of the challenges you can help us with:

* Scaling a multi-tenant BaaS with heterogeneous traffic patterns. We continuously improve the performance of our code (written in Scala) as well as our persistence layer (MongoDB and ElasticSearch).

* Rework our data models where they aren’t suitable for our biggest enterprise customers. E.g. we need to support retailers with inventory across hundreds of stores.

* Multi-cloud, multi-region deployment: We offer our customers a choice between different cloud providers (including AWS and GCP) and regions.

* Adopt new technologies in our developer-facing products. E.g. we invest in GraphQL and CloudEvents, and participate in specification processes as well as Open Source projects.

We’re 150 people from 35 countries. We offer flexible work hours, home office
and are parent friendly. I myself leave the office at 3:30pm three times a
week to spend the afternoon with my son, and then spent another 2 hours
working at home in the evening.

For the Scala job in our team see: [https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/41580?language=en...](https://commercetools-
jobs.personio.de/job/41580?language=en..). Feel free to message me if you have
any questions at christoph DOT neijenhuis AT companyname DOT com (No
recruiters, no agencies please.)

------
cchung85
Sr. Software Engineer (SF) at Crunchyroll/ Ellation

View the job description here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/crunchyroll/jobs/1544972?gh_jid...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/crunchyroll/jobs/1544972?gh_jid=1544972)

------
kettu228
ultimate.ai | Product Designer, Growth Marketing Manager | Berlin | Full-time
| ONSITE

ultimate.ai is Europe’s leading customer service automation platform. We help
airlines, telcos, banks and other large enterprises scale their customer
service with artificial intelligence.

We want to fundamentally change how people work in customer service. So we
need a team of world-class talent. We are looking for a Product Designer and a
Marketing Manager to join the core team and help us build a strong product
with a sustainable growth engine.

The positions are listed at:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/ultimate.ai/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/ultimate.ai/jobs/)

Our website [https://www.ultimate.ai](https://www.ultimate.ai)

------
vinrob92
HIRING | REMOTE | FRONT-END DEV

ManyPixels is an unlimited design service / managed design marketplace with
freelancers all over the world.

We're hiring a remote freelance front-end developer to help us with our
marketing site.

Email: robin@manypixels.co

[https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're delivering an
integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's first
artificial intelligence for the smart home. Check out our openings and join
the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)
technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
hotgeart
Blue4You | Front-end Drupal | Brussels (Belgium) | Full Time | ONSITE

Blue4You is a Belgium company based in Brussels we create mainly web sites on
Drupal.

Apply here : [https://blue4you.be/en/job-
opportunities](https://blue4you.be/en/job-opportunities)

------
ssalam2019
Ultra Mobile @ Costa Mesa, CA FULL TIME SENIOR SYSTEMS ENGINEER
[https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjeo6ir](https://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjeo6ir)

------
jonshariat
Project Rōnin Healthcare (Cancer care intelligence for the N of 1)

[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin?lever-
via=wp4X8ZOpcf](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin?lever-via=wp4X8ZOpcf)

We're hiring a ton of positions: Eng, Pm, Design, Data science)

------
65535
GE Aviation | Software & Data Engineers | Full-time | Cincinnati, Detroit,
Cheltenham | ONSITE

GE Aviation's cybersecurity team is hiring for a large number of software and
data engineering positions. If you've taken a flight recently, odds are good
that it was powered by a GE Aviation aircraft engine - our business continues
to show strong growth, and a key enabler of that growth is the security team
that keeps our employees and data safe. We're a relatively small team in a big
business, with a challenging mission to solve security problems at scale (and
ample autonomy and resources to do so). Our team is product-oriented, with a
focus on building tools that help our analysts respond to threats and help our
users protect their data.

We're looking for developers who are independent, curious, and comfortable
working on both established and greenfield products. If you're someone who
likes to take ownership of ideas from whiteboard to production, you'll find
there's tons of opportunity to do so here.

Prior experience in cybersecurity is not required, but some interest in it is
encouraged. Don't be scared off by the job postings - if you're ambitious and
enthusiastic, we want to talk to you.

Keywords: Python, Typescript, Node, React, Docker, MySQL, Kafka, Devops, AWS

* Software Engineer - [https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3254419/Cybersecuri...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3254419/Cybersecurity-Software-Engineer)

* Sr. Software Engineer - [https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3255747/Sr-Cyber-Se...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3255747/Sr-Cyber-Security-Software-Engineer)

* Infrastructure Architect - [https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3276214/Staff-Cyber...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3276214/Staff-Cyber-Security-Infrastructure-Architect)

* Data Engineer - [https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3276077/Cyber-Secur...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/global/en/job/3276077/Cyber-Security-Data-Engineering-Specialist)

If this sounds interesting, please contact me at Michael.Choate [@] ge [.] com
for an informal chat!

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Positions: Full-
Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator / Scientist Overview:
Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A startup. Application & Data Stack:
Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL, Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
Varqu
Lead Front-end Developer | InCube Advisory | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-Time |
CHF 110k-130k | [https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/InCube-Advisory-AG-Lead-
Front-E...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/InCube-Advisory-AG-Lead-Front-End-
Developer)

Join us in the center of Zurich!

Tech stack:

 _Angular

_ TypeScript

 _SCSS

_ HTML5

 _RxJs

_ Ngrx

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Scientific Software engineers, Backend Engineers |
Menlo Park, CA | [https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL
TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is creating a fully automated, integrated, and programmatically
controlled science lab to change how science is performed and turn science
execution into an information technology. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a science protocols, and executes it on our custom-integrated
robotic facilities. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find the best plan that fulfills the scientist’s intent. We are
looking for backend engineers to help us with this effort.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs. We
are looking for full-stack engineers to help build out our web app.

Turning science into an information technology requires being able to encode,
abstract, and execute scientific intent programmatically. We work to span the
gap between science and our software stack to ensure that science is being
correctly abstracted and faithfully executed as well as work on the leading
edge to create tooling for better protocol development. We are looking for
software engineers with scientific knowledge to join our scientific software
engineering group to help define and build out how science will be encoded.

Tech stack includes: Linux, Python, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year. Transcriptic Powering On-Demand Biology | Transcriptic
Transcriptic is a robotic cloud laboratory for the life sciences. Our
automated, scalable platform accelerates time to market, reduces costs, and
improves reproducibility. autoprotocol.org Autoprotocol An open standard for
life science experimental design and automation.

------
derekjobst
RaiseMe | Senior and Mid-level Full-stack Engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time | [https://raise.me](https://raise.me)

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students. We
closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, The Emerson
Collective, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-
gets-15m-to-...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-07-26-raiseme-gets-15m-to-
help-students-cut-college-costs-if-they-do-well-in-school)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with a
12-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at derek(at)raise(dot)me. Our
jobs listing page is here:
[https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
jasonwilk
Dave is the #1 Personal Financial Management product in the US.

We have a strong product and engineering focused culture.

Here are our openings. I am the CEO if you have any questions

[https://jobs.lever.co/dave](https://jobs.lever.co/dave)

------
dbrgn
Threema GmbH | Pfäffikon SZ (near Zürich), Switzerland |
[https://threema.ch/en](https://threema.ch/en) | ONSITE

\- Senior Software Engineer Android (Java / Kotlin) 80-100%

\- Web Developer (PHP / JS / MySQL) 80-100%

Threema is a mobile messenger focused on privacy, launched in 2012. The
business model is paying our expenses by selling the app (around 3€ one-time)
as well as business subscriptions (called Threema Work, same app but with MDM
capabilities). There are no external investors, the company is fully self-
funded (and will stay that way). We manage our own bare-metal servers (no
cloud). Leading principles are always user privacy, end-to-end encryption and
storing as little user data as technically possible. Around 5 million active
users, mostly in Germany / Switzerland. Clients include Daimler, Bosch and the
Swiss government (no, there's no backdoor). For technical details, see the
crypto whitepaper: [https://threema.ch/press-
files/2_documentation/cryptography_...](https://threema.ch/press-
files/2_documentation/cryptography_whitepaper.pdf)

We're a small team, almost all employees are developers (the 3 founders are
also devs). Flat hierarchies, a lot of freedoms in how you work. Homeoffice
day possible. The usual perks (private health insurance, standing desks,
pinball machine, espresso machine). Good work/life balance (nice bike trails
and paragliding spots close to the office). And of course, Switzerland is
generally a great place to work!

(Some keywords for the Ctrl+F people:) Programming languages we use at the
company: Java (Android) / C / Objective C / Swift / Rust / Python / PHP /
TypeScript. The infrastructure runs on FreeBSD and Linux servers. Both apps
(iOS / Android) are fully native (no cross-platform frameworks). We also do a
few things with WebRTC (webclient and calls).

With the Android position, you'd be the person responsible for the Threema
Android app. With the Web Dev position, you'd be mostly involved in developing
the web based management platform for our business customers.

If you'd like to apply, you should have good German language skills. We could
probably help with visa applications though, in case you'd need to relocate.

I think that's about it. If you'd like to know more, let me know at
db@threema.ch (or via Threema 43C98BNT). I hope I'll be able to answer any
questions :)

------
TDMLB101
Disney Streaming Services | Software Engineering (two positions)

Software Engineer: Stream Security & DRM | NY, UK, and Remote in US | Full
time

Streaming video is at the forefront of consumer media technology and it's
never been more important to facilitate high security alongside a great
customer experience. Join our team to help drive innovation in this quickly
evolving space. You'd be working with a team driving technology that closely
integrates with mobile, connected devices and web across platforms including
Apple, Google, and Microsoft, integrating sophisticated digital rights
management (DRM) solutions for our various streaming apps. You'll be joining a
team that's working to facilitate secure video playback for streaming video
apps including Disney+, ESPN, and more.

You'll be working with several AWS components including ECS, Dynamo & DAX,
Lambda, Kinesis, and several others. You’d be helping the team embrace
microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent
programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a
requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude,
you’d be an asset to our team.

The team is primarily based out of the UK and New York, and the business value
is paramount. Feel free to reach out with any questions.

____

Software Engineer: Media Services | NY / Remote in US | Full time

Interested in working in a remote-friendly, fast-paced, highly technical
environment with products that reach millions of customers? If so, the Media
Services team in Disney Streaming Services might be just for you. The Media
Services team is responsible for building highly scalable and reliable
services that power media playback. In this team you'd be responsbile for
building out APIs that closely integrate with front-end apps; you'll get to
understand the challenges of facilitating a high-quality, flawless media
streaming experience across mobile, connected devices, and web, all while
using the latest technologies available from AWS and beyond. At Disney
Streaming Services we feel strongly that teams should own their own processes,
decide their own technologies, and design solutions for the long term. If
you're interested in working in a highly collaborative team environment like
this, please reach out - we'd love to hear from you!

Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement.

PM me to apply to either of these positions - my email is in my profile.

------
sgt
Mezzanine | Any developer | Cape Town area, South Africa | Full-Time | ONSITE

Looking for software engineers for a position in Stellenbosch, South Africa.
Our tech stack consists primarily of Python, Java and PostgreSQL. We work on
really interesting projects. We're majority owned by our parent company
Vodacom.

Right now we are looking for people at any skill level - with any kind of
technical background. We look for thinkers and doers - individuals with good
work ethic and creativity.

Note that we do allow some REMOTE days during the week, but you'll need to
come into the office a couple days a week. Please only contact me if you're
physically located in South Africa, as we currently don't have the capacity to
assist with work permits for foreigners. Also please no recruitment agencies
of consultancies.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

------
gotfork
Rigetti Computing | Software, Data, IT, Fab, Physics, other | Full time | On-
site | Berkeley & Fremont CA | Visa Sponsorship |
[https://www.rigetti.com/](https://www.rigetti.com/)

Rigetti Computing is building the world's most powerful computers to help
solve humanity's most pressing problems. Our quantum computers are publicly
available on our platform, Quantum Cloud Services, today and free for academic
use. We're looking for software engineers, data engineers, physicists and
others to help design, test and build our next generation of quantum
computers. Our software stack includes Python, Common Lisp, Julia and
Typescript, and we rely on Docker, CI/CD, and cloud deployment.

A few of our open roles:

\- Director of Infrastructure, Quantum Cloud: Lead our infrastructure
organization and enable the success of Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Software Engineering Manager, Quantum Software: Lead our software team that
builds out our internal-facing tools.

\- Software Engineer, Qubit Manufacturing (Fremont): Support our fabrication
facility with analysis, automate custom tools.

\- Software Engineer, Qubit Design & Test: Work with our qubit design and
theory teams to build automated simulation and analysis pipelines.

\- Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: Build out our internal data
infrastructure and collaborate with our full-stack quantum engineers and
deployment teams to support Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Senior Full-stack Software Engineer: Help build and optimize Quantum Cloud
Services.

\- Director of Site Reliability Engineering, Infrastructure Engineer, Site
Reliability Engineer.

\- Quantum IC Design Engineer: Develop simulation and CAD tools for building
quantum circuits.

\- Senior Software Engineer: Improve the performance of our qubit control
software and compiler stack.

\- Infrastructure Engineer: Build out our internal compute infrastructure and
support Quantum Cloud Services.

\- Software Engineer, Quantum Applications & SDK: Develop and maintain open
source tools and libraries for quantum programming focusing on near-term
applications and algorithms, in areas such as chemistry, physics, optimization
and machine learning.

\- Computational Scientist (multiple positions): Enable simulation-driven
device design via a Julia-based computational physics stack.

If you're interested in these or any of our open positions, please apply
online to the most appropriate position and also email
alex.mellnik@rigetti.com, mentioning this post.

Thanks!

~~~
gotfork
PS: If you're in the area we're hosting a Julia User's meetup this Saturday:
[https://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-Julia-
Users/events/260499372...](https://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-Julia-
Users/events/260499372/)

------
bitfish
bitfish | DevOps, SRE, System Engineer, and more | Seoul, Bangkok, or Remote |
Full-Time

Hi! We are bitfish. We secure most of the cryptocurrency networks that you
care about. Some of our projects include f2pool - one of the largest and most
comprehensive PoW mining pools in the world, and stake.fish - one of the most
reputable validator and block producer for PoS networks.

We are looking for DevOps, Site Reliability Engineer (SRE), Senior Systems
Engineer, and more to join our journey.

Please apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bit](https://jobs.lever.co/bit)

You can also reach us at jobs@bit.fish

------
allplantsjp
allplants -
[https://allplants.com/pages/careers](https://allplants.com/pages/careers) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Founded in 2016 by food-lovers
and serial entrepreneurs JP and Alex, allplants is an award-winning planet-
positive food brand, and VC-backed B-Corp with approx. 60 employees on a
mission to build Earth’s most forward-thinking food company. We have openings
across Design and Engineering. Please contact james.p@allplants.com for more
details

------
praetoriangroup
Praetorian | Multiple positions | Austin, TX - Washington, DC - REMOTE |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME | [https://www.praetorian.com](https://www.praetorian.com)

Praetorian is a collective of highly technical engineers and developers
offering deep security expertise that is solving the toughest challenges faced
by today’s organizations across an ever-evolving digital threat landscape. Our
solutions enable clients to find, fix, stop and ultimately solve cybersecurity
problems across their entire enterprise and product portfolios.

We're rapidly growing and looking for Engineers with an enthusiasm for
security. Come see why we were voted one of INC's best workplaces of 2019!

We offer deep technical expertise across the following domains: IoT, SaaS
Applications, Mobile Applications, Cloud Infrastructure, Corporate
Infrastructure, and Critical Infrastructure.

Hiring for the following roles:

Senior Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeHVpoI_BD1v9)

Principal CNO Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeG6CZ6M86nYn)

Principal Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeKgRObcfdDXp)

Staff Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeLNUVmEeA7IG)

Managing Security Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeJ0trgXc8o2l)

Practice Manager
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/praetoriancom/view/P_AAAAAACAADeDVRZOKaVYvm)

------
szpasztor
Dakai | Software Engineers | Budapest, Hungary | FULLY REMOTE

Dakai (dakai.io) is a software development consultancy with a focus on
distributed ledger technology (DLT). We have a fast-growing remote team in
Europe, with clients from Budapest through Munich to the Bay Area. If you want
to work on cutting edge projects using the latest technologies in a team where
the best ideas win, you've come to the right place.

We're looking for a Full Stack Engineer:
[https://angel.co/dakai/jobs/507581-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/dakai/jobs/507581-full-stack-engineer)

Apply on the link above or by contacting szabolcs[at]dakai.io

------
smash1213
Orbit. YC (S17) and StartX (P19). Healthcare data start-up refactoring primary
care. Looking for Lead Software Engineer/ CTO. Based in Palo Alto. Contact:
orbit.yc@gmail.com

------
blumomo
Talea Pflege GmbH | Senior Web Frontend (or Fullstack) Engineer | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, Onsite/Partly Remote | talea.de

Help fixing home health care in Germany and join Berlin's to-be best
engineering team. We only apply best practices and constantly thrive for
positive change. We apply TDD, 100% code coverage, have CI/CD, deploy in GCP
with K8s, use GitLab, program in Python, JavaScript, Kotlin, use GraphQL,
Postgresql and do extensive Pair Programming.

You're experienced in managing complex app states in SPAs and are passionate
about solving fast difficult problems. Fullstack engineering encouraged.

Please mail me at: Lars.Blumberg -at- talea.de

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, Singapore, World | AI | ONSITE, REMOTE

Expert in reinforcement learning or data-driven program synthesis? If so, we
have a way to connect your expertise directly to cash.

hi@org.network

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, Chicago, New York, Toronto, Mexico
City, Amsterdam, Dublin, London, Berlin, Tel Aviv, Singapore,Tokyo, Sydney |
Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/312795839378064/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/312795839378064/)

More info: [https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
building-tools-that-drive-impact)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Dublin, Hong Kong | Onsite

Our team is at the intersection of software engineering and digital
advertising. This role is for engineers who love to build products and work
with partners to realize the full potential of those products. As a Solutions
Engineering Manager, you are the engineering lead of your assigned set of
partners and are responsible for developing their Facebook technology strategy
and executing on it while also leading and managing a team of Solutions
Engineers. This is a hands-on role where you are expected to balance people
management, cross-functional leadership, and coding.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
ecoqba11
myDevices | Los Angeles, CA | Remote/Onsite | myDevices, the Internet of
Things (IoT) solutions company, is looking for an experienced Android
Developer to join our IoT Solutions Engineering Team.

* Android Developer - [https://mydevices.recruitee.com/o/android-developer-burbank](https://mydevices.recruitee.com/o/android-developer-burbank)

------
joaobatalha
amplemarket.com | Lisbon / Lisboa, Portugal | Full Time | Onsite | Senior
Software Engineer

    
    
      * Developing software that can do the job of the most junior position in sales
      * Stack: Ruby, React, Elasticsearch, Postgres, Python (for machine learning)
      * Backed by Y Combinator. Co-founding team started Fermat’s Library
    

Reach out to team@amplemarket.com

------
jpswade
Senior PHP Developer

Agent Software Ltd

Manchester, UK

Full-Time

[https://spectre.workable.com/](https://spectre.workable.com/)

------
lisahalsey
Veeva | Pleasanton, CA | Sr. Software Engineer | Onsite |
[https://www.veeva.com/engineering/](https://www.veeva.com/engineering/)

At Veeva, our cloud software impacts the health and well-being of billions of
people around the world. Our technology enables the pharmaceutical, biotech,
and consumer goods industries to move faster -- delivering critical medicine,
vaccines, and products that change the way people live.

We have a big need for Software Engineers that have hands-on dev experience
with open source Java stack (Java, MySQL, Maven, Git, Jenkins, JUnit, Tomcat,
Linux, etc.).

Apply now: Sr. Software Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/ojWw8fwD?__jvst=Jo...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/ojWw8fwD?__jvst=JobBoard&__jvsd=Hacker_News)
Sr. Front End Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/oDsY7fwU?__jvst=Jo...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/veeva/job/oDsY7fwU?__jvst=JobBoard&__jvsd=Hacker_News)

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management| Boston | FULL TIME, ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. We're customer-obsessed product managers who love to go deep from
design to data science to create amazing user experiences.

Openings on my teams currently include:

* Sr. Product Manager, Search - There’s a huge opportunity to improve the way we guide users who search through our catalog. We’re looking for a product leader to take on this challenge.

* Sr. Product Manager, Search Infrastructure - This is an opportunity to scale the platform that powers our homegrown search engine as well as our fast-growing catalog of 10M+ products.

* Sr. Product Manager, Browse - We’re reimagining how users find what they’re looking for in a catalog of 10M+ products. This role is focused on leveraging everything we know about our customers to create that ideal experience.

Feel free to reach out to me (Ryan Damico) directly if you're interested at
rdamico@wayfair.com.

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Data Scientist | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K - $150K +
0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing food tech company on a mission to create
innovative products that transform the way organizations use food safety data.
Founded in 2014 by prominent professors whose careers include decades of
research at Stanford, UCLA, and the University of Maryland, we are the proven
market leader in health department data analytics, serving nearly half of the
largest 100 food retail chains.

Our Food Safety Insights (FSI) platform transforms diffuse and disparate local
health department data into actionable intelligence. As a result, our
customers — including Amazon, Cheesecake Factory, Chick-fil-A, Starbucks,
Subway, Target, and Whole Foods — can rely on Hazel Analytics technology to
proactively monitor food safety and regulatory compliance at over 100,000
locations that serve millions of meals every day in the US and Canada.

Hazel Analytics is a proud recipient of the 2019 Food Marketing Institute Food
Safety Innovation Award and the 2016 Jack in the Box Food Safety Innovation
Award. We've also had opportunities to be involved in interesting projects
such as this recent collaboration with ESPN:
[http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-...](http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/25316231/health-
inspection-reports-find-critical-violations-nfl-nhl-nba-mlb-
stadiums-2018-espn-lines)

We are profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution.

As a data scientist with Hazel Analytics, you will help identify new
opportunities and develop high-impact data analytics, predictive models, and
statistical tools that will generate practical and actionable inputs for our
user community. You will be expected to be both a creative and critical
thinker, have strong judgment in prioritization and execution, and strike a
balance between moving quickly and delivering high-trust analytics. Our ideal
candidate not only thinks and acts like a leader but also rolls up their
sleeves to explore and implement new analytical models.

\-----

View complete job details and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17-9bab28c4faa1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
recruitingCBI
CB Insights | Engineering Manager (REMOTE), Engineering Manager (ONSITE), Data
Scientist, Software Engineer Data, Software Engineer, UI Platform Engineer,
Front-End React Engineer, Product Manager, Technical Project Manager | New
York, NY | Full-time |
[https://www.cbinsights.com/](https://www.cbinsights.com/) CB Insights fuses
machine learning, algorithms, data and visualizations together to help large
enterprises ask, answer and articulate compelling answers to difficult
questions - about growth, about competition and about the markets and
technologies of the future. Our machine learning technology mines vast numbers
of unstructured documents such as patents, earnings calls, news articles,
company websites, regulatory filings, social media and more to derive insights
into the future of the global economy.

Engineering Manager- remote
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1600368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1600368))

Engineering Manager- onsite
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1324341](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1324341))

Data Scientist
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/992371](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/992371))

Software Engineer, Data
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/967577](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/967577))

Software Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/772426](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/772426))

UI Platform Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1115711](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1115711))

Front-end React Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1597534](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1597534))

Product Manager
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/105547](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/105547))

Technical Project Manager
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/902593](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/902593))

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer | San Francisco
| Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)
[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please send a brief description of your relevant
experience and resume/github to jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know
someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{Infrastructure and Distributed Systems Engineer}:

Systems-oriented engineer to build highly-available, secure systems, lowering
the barrier to entry for operating routing nodes and making Lightning more
useable in general. Tasks include writing advanced software tooling for
automated channel management, initial client channel selection (autopilot),
ongoing capital management and optimization, monitoring infrastructure for
routing nodes, and creating novel systems for obtaining and managing channel
liquidity within the network.

{DevOps Engineer}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
mmcclure
Mux | All sorts of roles across the organization | SF, London | Full-time |
[https://mux.com/jobs](https://mux.com/jobs)

Just going to drop in the blurb on our jobs page, but the tl;dr is we build
cool video infrastructure. Our stack is mostly Elixir, TypeScript
(React/Redux), Go.

The first product we launched was analytics and performance monitoring - think
“NewRelic for Video” - used by major video streaming companies like PBS,
Vimeo, CBS Interactive, and the New York Times to monitor and improve billions
of streams.

In early 2018, we launched Mux Video, a simple API to video hosting, encoding
and streaming - think "Stripe for Video" \- which uses our performance data,
machine learning, and just-in-time encoding for unmatched video quality and
efficiency. POST a video in; GET a video out that plays anywhere and is deeply
optimized for the target device and user. We think building with video should
be fun, not complicated.

You’ll be joining an amazing team from places like Google/YouTube, Twitch and
Brightcove. Our founders previously started (and sold) Zencoder, an early
leader in cloud video technology. We also authored Video.js, the biggest HTML5
video player on the web.

If you want to chat more about any of these roles or the company before
applying, feel free to drop me a line: matt at mux.com

------
elros
Fast-growing FinTech startup | Full Stack Developer | Onsite | €50.000 ~
€62.000 | Berlin, Germany | VISA

 _TL;DR: If you want to write F# and TypeScript while working with cool people
on a fast growing business, shoot me an e-mail!_

We are a fast-growing FinTech startup with a team built out of seasoned
people, both on the operational side and on the technical side. We are looking
for a smart and motivated addition to our team in Berlin. The role is full-
stack but we don't see a specific preference for either front- or backend as a
downside.

You will work within an agile process, in a fast-moving but structured
environment. You will have a high degree of autonomy and be expected to
provide working solutions, taking responsibility from the conceptual phase up
to after the delivery. You will have architectural and technical freedom, and
we believe in using the best tool for the job (TypeScript & F# are examples).

We work with pull requests, do code review for every feature, we have a
dedicated QA team and we try to automate things as much as possible. We do
continuous integration, and believe in keeping a high-quality codebase. We
love tests and TDD. In general, we strive to work according to best practices.

Here's what you bring to the table:

– Fluency in JavaScript both in frontend and backend.

– Experience with Node.js, and frontend frameworks such as React or
equivalent.

– Experience with TypeScript or similarly typed languages. All new web code is
written in TypeScript and old code is being progressively converted. We use F#
in production and the financial services are written in it, and run on AWS.

– Strong awareness of the interplay between JavaScript and HTML & CSS, and
familiarity with Single-Page Applications. Ideally, you have developed
internal systems or Web Applications for complex business domains before.

– Strong communication skills with the ability to lead team meetings and find
creative solutions to complex problems. You enjoy driving continuous
improvement and innovation.

– Eagerness to learn new things. We don't believe in chasing fads, but we're
not scared of learning new techniques when they're needed.

––––––––

Here's what we bring to the table:

– Competitive remuneration package, rewarded for the success of the business
(equity).

– Learning and career development with weekly team teach-ins, as well as
“extra-curricular” development: We make available a budget of 2% of your
yearly wages which you can use at your disposal on
training/workshops/learning, as long as it's business-related :-)

– Beautiful office in the heart of Berlin (Hackescher Markt).

– Choose your own equipment.

– Standard Berlin perks of social events, meet ups and, of course, snacks and
free cold beer in the fridge.

Personal note: I've been working here for almost one year and I feel fulfilled
and happy. This opening is to work with me on my team and I wouldn't post this
on HN if I didn't feel it was a great opportunity.

If this all sounds interesting, send me an e-mail at adelgado1313@gmail.com,
ideally with your CV and whatever else you'd like to show us, and let's set up
a quick call or a coffee – whatever you prefer :-)

We will sponsor work visas for candidates who need sponsorship in order to be
eligible to work in Europe.

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions (in no particular order of preference):

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
&amp; more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much
more decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or
someone willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to learn this
technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero
knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required.

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
erezbarkai
CNBC is the recognized world leader in business news and provides real-time
financial market coverage and business information to approximately 371
million homes worldwide, including more than 100 million households in the
United States and Canada. CNBC also provides daily business updates to 400
million households across China. The network's 15 live hours a day of business
programming in North America (weekdays from 4:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. ET) is
produced at CNBC's global headquarters in Englewood Cliffs, N.J., and includes
reports from CNBC News bureaus worldwide. CNBC at night features a mix of new
reality programming, CNBC's highly successful series produced exclusively for
CNBC and a number of distinctive in-house documentaries.

We are hiring multiple for multiple onsite full-time positions on our web
frontend, IOS and Android teams. We collaborate closely with product managers,
designers and the newsroom to build products that help manage CNBC's content
and make it accessible to our web sites, apps, developers and other
experiences. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits.

Our roles:

\- Senior Web Frontend Engineer (react/redux):
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444714#jobDetails=444714_5108)

\- Web Frontend Software Engineer (react/redux)r:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444716#jobDetails=444716_5108)

\- Android Engineer:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=444710#jobDetails=444710_5108)

\- IOS Engineer:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails&partnerid=25354&siteid=5108&jobid=443932#jobDetails=443932_5108)

You can see all open roles here: [https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=adv...](https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=advanced&location=&keywords=&business=CNBC&sub-
business=&function=Technology%2FEngineering&job-number=)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
tech.recruiting@nbcuni.com

------
fulcrumpro
Atlas // Fulcrum | Full Stack Developer | MSP, NYC | $80-$130k + benefits |
Full-time, REMOTE or ONSITE | U.S. only |
[http://atlas-x.com/careers](http://atlas-x.com/careers)

Atlas Website: [http://www.atlas-x.com](http://www.atlas-x.com) Fulcrum
Website: [http://www.fulcrumpro.com](http://www.fulcrumpro.com)

Small businesses have come to expect intuitive, fast, and beautiful software
in their personal lives yet deal with old, slow, and clunky software in their
business lives. We are changing that.

We've built a three stage rocket to get us to where we want to go:

First Stage (COMPLETE): consulting to gain deep experiences in a complicated
domain filled with old legacy incumbants.

Second Stage (IN FLIGHT): scalable configurable enterprise product for
manufacturers and construction companies utilizing new technologies and
frameworks for hard problems like scheduling and forecasting.

Third Stage (FORTHCOMING): connecting millions of small businesses to their
big business counterparts and automating the tedious work that exists at the
seams between organizations.

We need talented full stack developers who have empathy for users and love
making thoughtful and simple solutions to complex problems; developers who
want to see their software used daily. About 70% of our work is currently
focused on building software for short run manufacturing companies. We're
looking for developers to help us transition and build our experiences and
codebase into an increasingly scalable product platform.

We value hard work and perseverance. We have never once given up on a single
customer and have worked tirelessly through endless challenges to ensure that
we are delivering value and that each and every company we touch is better
after using our software.

We value proactive work, open-mindedness, self-sufficiency, and subscribe to
the idea that knowledge and continuous learning is valuable even it is not
directly applicable. Our favorite tools include C#, TypeScript, NodeJS,
Angular, and Kendo. If you have at least 2 years of professional experience
building all parts of modern webapps, value autonomy over routine, and are
interested in helping us develop the next generation of software for small and
medium businesses, reach out to us through the contact info below.

Currently Nine Developers.

5% Matching 401(k) after 90 days through Vanguard with immediate vesting.
Health, dental, and vision benefits. Remote and flexible work. Equity plan in
place and negotiable. Outside investment in motion.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer.

To get in touch: careers@atlas-x.com Atlas Solutions

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Program Analysis Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full-time | [https://ret2.co](https://ret2.co)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@returntocorp.com or apply
here: [https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
flooradyen
ADYEN | AMSTERDAM, THE NETHERLANDS | HEADQUARTERS | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Speed is the foundation of our company. We think fast. We work fast. We launch
fast. We put our merchants at the center of everything we do, and we never
stop until the job is done. We’re creating our own path, with a global team
driving sustainable growth. We don’t do hierarchy, egos or boundaries. “Not
possible” is not in our vocabulary — “freedom” is. This is who we are: honest,
direct and always bringing an element of fun into our work. If you’re ready to
join the power of fast, keep reading. Adyen is the payments platform of choice
for the world's leading companies, delivering frictionless payments across
online, mobile and in-store channels. It is the only provider of a modern end-
to-end infrastructure, connecting directly to Visa, Mastercard, and consumers'
globally preferred payment methods. With offices around the world, Adyen
serves nine of the 10 largest U.S. internet companies and many worldwide
retailers. Customers include Facebook, Uber, L'Oreal, Casper, Bonobos, and
Spotify. We offer a competitive salary, knowledge sharing internal events,
exchange program to other offices, help with relocation and great career
opportunities. Become part of an international work environment and take your
career to the next level!

Positions we are hiring for:

Java Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
developer)

Backend PHP Developer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1047124/backend-
php-developer)

Data Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1448606/data-
engineer)

Technical Writer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/1411578/technical-
writer)

Linux System Engineer:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/75743/linux-
system-engineer)

PostgreSQL Expert:
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/posit...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure/position/249469/postgresql-
expert)

------
samidalouche
Narrative I/O | Scala Backend Engineer, Angular Frontend Engineer| New York,
NY | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | [http://narrative.io/](http://narrative.io/)

Narrative is building the first global data marketplace. It has often been
said that data is the new currency. Unfortunately, maximizing the value of
data is often easier said than done. On one side, transacting via individual
point to point integrations carries a lot of overhead in both business
development and technical integration efforts. On the other, going through big
aggregators introduces opacity in the pricing and provenance of the data. At
Narrative, we help our customers get value from their data by building a
central auction platform to reduce the friction and tooling to increase the
transparency in this process.

We are a small, early stage team looking for great developers who want to jump
in and take major systems and user-facing features from design to launch.
Here's where we are now:

\- We are operating in Amazon Web Services. Our services are mainly deployed
on EC2 provisioned with Terraform.

\- We also heavily use other technology on AWS such as DynamoDB, S3, and RDS.

\- Our backend includes a data ingestion web service with supporting Kinesis
consumers, along with a growing array of Spark projects. It’s written mostly
in Scala, with a smattering of Python for lambda functions.

\- We sit somewhere in the middle of the “Scala as a worse Haskell” and “Scala
as a better Java” spectrum. We love functional programming and we do make use
of libraries like cats, but at the same time we heavily favor core language
features and have no intention of rewriting everything using Free Monads.

\- Our frontend is written in Typescript with Angular2 and a supporting API
running on Node, and is deployed and monitored using much the same supporting
tech as the backend.

\- Other services we use include: GitHub, CircleCI, DataDog.

Apply by sending your resume to hiring@narrative.io.

We are hiring for the following positions and are building the team with a
remote-first mindset.

\- Scala Backend Engineer:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/backend.html)

\- Frontend Engineer
[http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html](http://transparency.narrative.io/join/frontend.html)

Some more useful links:

\- Find out more about Company Culture:
[http://transparency.narrative.io/culture](http://transparency.narrative.io/culture).

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Full-Stack, Site Reliability Engineers, and Engineering Managers|
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
D/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Product Manager, Operator Experience:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9ad06943-9a3a-4ebe-9da5-51e4a40b...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9ad06943-9a3a-4ebe-9da5-51e4a40bd5f1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Product Manager, Private Cloud:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31db9282-9e4e-4b25-9e5f-8f37fca2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31db9282-9e4e-4b25-9e5f-8f37fca2945d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Sr. Director of Cloud Platform Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/bd1b9b47-32d1-4020-b0e8-09345975...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/bd1b9b47-32d1-4020-b0e8-093459759195?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer - Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

------
rtempleton
Igalia | Multiple positions | A Coruña, Spain | Full-Time | REMOTE |
[https://www.igalia.com/](https://www.igalia.com/)

Igalia is a worker-owned, employee-run company with over 17 years of
experience building Free Software across a wide range of exciting fields. We
work on the core of such widely-deployed projects as the WebKit and Blink
browser engines, the Mesa graphics drivers, the V8, JavaScriptCore and
SpiderMonkey language runtimes, and the GStreamer multimedia toolkit. We are
also at the cutting edge of high-speed software-defined networking with our
work on Snabb Switch. At Igalia, you can develop your career in a unique
environment, participating equally in the management of the company via our
democratic, consensus-based assembly structure.

Igalia is a remote-friendly working environment, enabling employees all over
the world to participate fully in the company culture. Our team includes
employees based in Asia, Europe and the Americas, spanning across timezones
and cultures.

One of the core principles of Igalia is equality, so we feel a deep and
continual obligation to acknowledge and counter the structural discrimination
that permeates our industry and our world. In a practical sense this means
that we use principles of diversity and inclusion to help shape company policy
and to maintain a safe and just work environment. We also feel that one of the
best ways to accomplish these goals is to grow and maintain the diversity of
Igalia itself. We welcome applicants regardless of their age, disability,
gender, race, marital status, religion, sexual orientation or whatever type of
systemic discrimination that they have faced.

The current open positions at Igalia are:

* Browsers developer (Chromium focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/chromium-developer)

* Browsers developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-developer)

* Browsers graphics developer (WebKit focus) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-deve...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/webkit-graphics-developer)

* Graphics developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/graphics-developer)

* JavaScript engine developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-de...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/javascript-engine-developer)

* Compilers developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/compilers-developer)

* Multimedia developer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/multimedia-developer)

* Web platform engineer [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-enginee...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/web-platform-engineer)

* Senior systems administrator, Galicia (Spain) [https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-admin...](https://www.igalia.com/nc/about-us/form/senior-systems-administrator-galicia-spain)

If interested, apply through the links above, or feel free to email me with
any questions: robin@igalia.com (no recruiters or agencies please)

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville, NJ / Denver and Boulder, CO | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer (DEN): [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2048/test-automatio...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2048/test-automation-engineer/job)

* Associate Data Engineer (NJ): [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2043/associate-data...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2043/associate-data-engineer/job)

* Senior Software Developer (NJ): [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2054/senior-softwar...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2054/senior-software-developer/job)

* Support Developer (Boulder): [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2101/support-develo...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2101/support-developer/job)

* Senior Test Automation Engineer (NJ): [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2088/senior-test-au...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2088/senior-test-automation-engineer/job)

Tech Stack: Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling. Much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x along with
handful of other languages such as C++, PHP, Node.js and Java. For frontend,
Angular 6+ on the newer products, and a few mature products leveraging
Javascript and JQuery. Many databases to store our 200TB+ of production data
including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB & RDS.

We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are built
using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some footprint
in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3, EC2,
Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code. These are
flexible (they can and will change) and what a candidate knows for stack is
not as important as their ability to think creatively – we can train
languages, it’s much harder to train curiosity and intellectual drive.

Apply or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead Talent Acquisition Partner)
at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
LookerSecurity
Looker | Various | Security | Onsite/Remote

Looker has LOTS of open positions on the security team. If you're interested,
please reach out or directly apply using the links below. We are looking for
curiously brilliant individuals who are passionate about security to join our
team.

\--- Security Compliance ---

[+] Director of Security Governance, Risk, and Compliance | San Francisco or
Santa Cruz Only >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/3bf4bea6-699f-440b-9ab9-d8e77ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/3bf4bea6-699f-440b-9ab9-d8e77ce490ca?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Sr. Security Program Manager | San Francisco or Santa Cruz only >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/89bdc052-cc07-4845-a5a0-57b9020...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/89bdc052-cc07-4845-a5a0-57b9020604a7?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Security Analyst, Security Compliance | Any Company Location >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/ac2989a0-5b86-43de-a99b-778ed41...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/ac2989a0-5b86-43de-a99b-778ed41ed742?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

\--- Security Operations ---

[+] Cloud Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location,
Multiple Openings >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/12e228f2-4e9e-4daf-a41c-e044d78...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/12e228f2-4e9e-4daf-a41c-e044d788f4fe?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location, Multiple
Openings >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/158c29b4-5c09-49ee-8b7b-c9685f0...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/158c29b4-5c09-49ee-8b7b-c9685f0dd0e4?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

[+] Sr. Security Engineer, Security Operations | Any Company Location >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/f279d000-241e-49e5-9b78-5a3b8ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/f279d000-241e-49e5-9b78-5a3b8ec2f3f3?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

\--- Product/Application Security ---

[+] Sr. Application Security Engineer, Product Security | San Francisco, Santa
Cruz Preferred >
[https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/looker/6b6ce2eb-76cf-4d1c-931e-4bdbf4cc6105?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5)

\--- Other Engineering Positions ---

Other engineering jobs are posted here: [https://jobs.lever.co/looker?lever-
via=mXKVwAVDK5](https://jobs.lever.co/looker?lever-via=mXKVwAVDK5)

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | VPoE, Data Engineers, Devops Engineer, Designer, Frontend and
Backend Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) | Competitive salary +
equity | Full time

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for several positions (full stack engineers feel free to apply
to Frontend and Backend positions):

* VP of Engineering - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/571d9e9f-2c19-4972-8062-64...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/571d9e9f-2c19-4972-8062-64b67a23a8b5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Data Engineer (Architecture/Integration) - Kafka, Kubernetes, EKS, PostgreSQL, S3, Clojure (ideally), Kappa Architecture - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/125c8563-ac74-4e41-9620-5f23323e97eb)

* Data Engineer (Semantic Knowledge Management) - NLP, NLU, PostgreSQL, experience with medical taxonomies/ontologies, Clojure (ideally) - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/d4d1bd8c-c82b-47e7-9e15-f5da757c5143)

* DevOps Engineer (Mid to Senior) - Cloud Security, AWS, build and deploy automation (CI/CD) - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/8cac96cc-94d2-470a-8dcb-2c...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/8cac96cc-94d2-470a-8dcb-2c0ae90221d2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Design team is looking to fill several roles. We are looking for both senior product designers and a senior graphic designer for branding & marketing. Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/82eadb79-2b1b-49f8-8068-b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/82eadb79-2b1b-49f8-8068-b66a6eff2be0?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Deep Learning Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing
technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open
source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework
Chainer: [https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further with 1,024
NVIDIA V100 Tensor Core GPUs in July ([https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318)), and using our own custom DL chip MN-Core in
2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (the University of Tokyo), Kenji Fukumizu
(the Institute of Statistical Mathematics) and Yarin Gal (University of
Oxford). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR,
ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST, etc. Learn more about our research
activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 250 IoT experts in 8 cities across 5 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Backend Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/7014ee9c-2c41-4817-80eb-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/7014ee9c-2c41-4817-80eb-
eb3af6147f95?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Fullstack Engineer (PHP/React) for Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/90bfd77e-1dc8-4549-a487-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/90bfd77e-1dc8-4549-a487-d9c710a349b7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/501635a6-2bc2-4d89-a139-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/501635a6-2bc2-4d89-a139-9d8d749e9e74?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Java Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/0ced35c4-3c59-4d34-acba-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/0ced35c4-3c59-4d34-acba-b3de0e65a3fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Engineering Manager - System Administration and Help Desk:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/63796b34-d1d6-4d05-9988-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/63796b34-d1d6-4d05-9988-140658ac40f5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Marketing Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/526f8b7c-3fff-474f-a5ac-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/526f8b7c-3fff-474f-a5ac-0b64f49d0a12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | Chicago IL, New York NY, San
Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, Denver CO,
Bellevue WA, Seattle WA, London UK, Sydney AUS, Shanghai CN

Hiring: Senior Software Engineers, as well as Senior Front-End focused
engineers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk's dev team if:

 _You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

_ You have product-driven software development experience using a modern,
object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java,
Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience
here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 9million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are actively hiring a Senior Lead Engineer in Chicago who will assist us in building out Engineering presence in Chicago. We are also hiring Senior Solutions Architects in NYC (must have engineering background), as well as Site Reliability Engineers (globally), Programmer Analysts (globally), Product Managers (globally), Application Support Coordinators & Analysts (globally), Data Scientists (globally), and Business Intelligence Analysts (globally)

------
akyaky
LightStep | San Francisco, New York City, or Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's microservices-driven world. We write software for other engineering
teams, and are the only company that develops observability tools at the scale
and complexity that enterprises need them.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

You can listen to us discuss why performance is a shape not a number
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7HCeE377-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7HCeE377-0)),
why we need to rethink the traditional three pillars of observability
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJV_CgiqlOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJV_CgiqlOE)),
and trace driven development ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-
udZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU-fTr-udZg)).

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Engineering Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b781)

* Full Stack Product Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1244078?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1244078?t=8d0d8b781)

* OSS Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b781)

* (First!) Sales Engineer in NYC: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1279424?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1279424?t=8d0d8b781) ^we have an account exec, SDR, and small eng presence in NYC already so you have company!

* Technical Account Manager in SF: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b781) ^even if you haven't been a TAM before, software engineers that crave more customer facing work and cross functional impact can be really successful in this role

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email austen[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer (TOR): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/bf9993ac-dd19-420d-b1f2-30763970...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/bf9993ac-dd19-420d-b1f2-307639705394?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (TOR): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139c49f?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448b...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/f6eb3fa6-0ba5-4178-b1ae-e4e0448ba175?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Robotics Eng | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B Visa

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, and AI. For more than 21 years NREC has brought
together a critical mass of software and hardware engineers in order to take
technology from the laboratory to the real world. NREC maintains a diverse
portfolio of projects, from Augmented Reality driver assistance to full off-
road autonomy and from advanced teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles for the
military
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer vision enginers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
developer.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-developer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-
enginee...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-engineer-
developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

~~~
jonathankchang
If anyone has questions about the NREC, I've been working there for several
years on perception.

~~~
mcemilg
Hi,

I am interested with ML Engineer. I want to ask some questions to you. I am
not in US, I will need visa sponsorship. In the job posting it seems you can
be sponsor to H-1B. Can you give some info about hiring process? Did you hire
anyone with H-1B in the past? If everything are done successfully, how long
does it take?

Thanks!

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5], and
the Great Place to Work survey put us at #18 in Best Workplaces in the Bay
Area [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Engineering Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

In particular, we are looking for a number of IT Professionals with Top Secret
or Sensitive Compartmented Information clearance (TS/SCI) in support of one of
our Federal customers in the Ft. Meade area.

US Remote or on site in Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Fort Meade, San Antonio,
Scottsdale, or Tampa.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services%20Organization&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

On site or remote in Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, Switzerland, UK, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Associate, EDR Team (Endpoint Detection and Response), US Remote:
[https://grnh.se/79ee36481](https://grnh.se/79ee36481)

Director, EDR Team, SF: [https://grnh.se/0101307e1](https://grnh.se/0101307e1)
| Washington DC: [https://grnh.se/c2d947de1](https://grnh.se/c2d947de1) | US
Remote: [https://grnh.se/deaf94841](https://grnh.se/deaf94841)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer / Machine
Learning Engineer / Deep Learning Engineer / Site Reliability Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d30...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/557f4987-5ed6-4aae-b8c7-b0d3011e59eb)

• Deep Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/738c2aa4-faf3-4783-bda4-d14af2199bf0)

• Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/c4fa7f35-bc53-400a-a830-4fe1bdabfa47)

• Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/2811c560-8d6f-433b-9c8a-0ca75516a01b)

• Machine Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/bd6b5197-954d-4190-ae87-0c013ae60189)

• Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/ce704fb7-3d7a-40b8-93e3-9d21f23cea07)

• Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/0467a6d5-9f57-4ffa-a66f-001be2144a10)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
mari13
ZipRecruiter | Multiple positions | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com](https://www.ziprecruiter.com)

ZipRecruiter is a Santa Monica-based tech startup. Our mission is to help
people find meaningful employment. ZipRecruiter started as a tool to help
small businesses distribute job postings affordably. Today we’re a thriving
marketplace where millions of people across the U.S. and U.K. find a better
job for a better life. The #1 rated job search app on Android & iOS. Over 7
million active job seekers each month. Since 2010, we’ve raised over $200
million of venture capital.

We're rapidly growing and looking for people with great attitudes and creative
problem-solving skills to join our team.

Hiring for the following roles:

Senior Python Developer - [http://bit.ly/2Y1FqSu](http://bit.ly/2Y1FqSu)

Senior QA Automation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2UOXcWY](http://bit.ly/2UOXcWY)

Senior Product Manager - Marketplace Products -
[http://bit.ly/2LidoAt](http://bit.ly/2LidoAt)

Senior Product Manager - Enterprise Products -
[http://bit.ly/2PLlC2M](http://bit.ly/2PLlC2M)

Senior Front-End Engineer (React.js) -
[http://bit.ly/2GZC1Op](http://bit.ly/2GZC1Op)

Manager, Software Engineering (Golang) -
[http://bit.ly/2vvTLKv](http://bit.ly/2vvTLKv)

Product Manager - Employer Products -
[http://bit.ly/2UWyq77](http://bit.ly/2UWyq77)

Senior Application Security Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2J4RMES](http://bit.ly/2J4RMES)

Senior Machine Learning Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2Jgki6T](http://bit.ly/2Jgki6T)

Senior DevOps Database Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/2USr3h9](http://bit.ly/2USr3h9)

Senior DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2UTV28z](http://bit.ly/2UTV28z)

Director, Product - Platform Products -
[http://bit.ly/2GVTxmj](http://bit.ly/2GVTxmj)

If interested in any of these roles above or our other job openings on our
career page
([https://www.ziprecruiter.com/careers](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/careers)),
message me directly: km [at] ziprecruiter [dot] com.

------
soupsranjan
Revolut | Head of crypto, Product owner - Fincrime, Backend dev, Data eng, ML
eng | San Francisco, New York, London, Krakow, Vilinius | Onsite | Full time |
www.revolut.com

REVOLUT - Fastest growing challenger bank in the world.

Our mission is to build the first truly global bank that provides zero fee FX
trading across 29 currencies including 5 cryptocurrencies. We are rebuilding
the banking experience: employee cards for businesses, small loans and stock
trading, all within one app. We are planning to launch our product in a few
months in Australia and US, and later in Singapore, Canada and Japan.

LOCATION: San Francisco, New York, London, Vilinius, Krakow

ROLES: Product Owner in Fincrime, Head of Crypto, Backend engineer (JAVA),
Data engineer (Python), Devops engineer and many others

CULTURE: Everyone at Revolut is united behind the common mission of building a
transparent and zero fee banking experience. We believe in meritocracy. We are
a strong data-driven company and we believe in you can't improve what you
can't measure. We are rebuilding banking from a technology and data first
approach. Everyone at Revolut works hard, but not because anyone is asking
them to, but because we are all passionate about our mission.

COMP & BENEFITS: salary + stock options vesting over 4 years. Additional stock
options granted to high-performers every 6 months. Health care insurance +
401K matching.

TEAM: We have 700 employees of 60+ different nationalities worldwide across
offices in London, Krakow, Moscow, St. Petersburg, New York and Vilinius. We
are also opening a San Francisco office within the next few months. We still
maintain the startup ethos with a flat hierarchy and many independent and
autonomous teams that move quickly.

TECH STACK: Our tech stack is Java based and we are hosted on Google cloud
with Kubernetes for cluster management. For data science and engineering, we
use the latest open source tech including Apache Beam, Kafka, Airflow,
TensorFlow, Catboost, to name a few.

ROLES in FINCRIME: I head Fincrime Risk (anti-fraud and anti-money
laundering). I am hiring for the following roles in San Francisco:

* Backend engineer (Java): [https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#senio...](https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#senior-backend-software-engineer-a04824d0-6a0d-4630-a048-4a54c0d304db)

* Head of Crypto: [https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#head-...](https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#head-of-crypto-product-7f850f1f-4851-48ba-9688-9b596f1ad725)

* Machine learning engineer: [https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#machi...](https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#machine-learning-engineer-033a3606-324d-4153-8a1e-b2bab6a5d251)

* Data engineer (Python): [https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#data-...](https://www.revolut.com/careers/location/san-francisco#data-engineer-4a22bb11-8b65-439d-9a1c-9d1230fd5ab5)

Learn more at:
[https://www.revolut.com/careers](https://www.revolut.com/careers)

~~~
soupsranjan
We are also hiring for the following roles in New York. Only highlighting a
few ones here. All roles for NY can be found here:
[https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-
york](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york)

* ML platform engineer: [https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#mach...](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#machine-learning-platform-engineer-7b171ad9-99b1-41d4-b487-80ed180da6f0)

* Sr Backend dev: [https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#seni...](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#senior-backend-developer-2317f318-32e8-4bac-aed4-4c4676f2c770)

* Head of Growth: [https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#head...](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#head-of-growth-4922e412-679c-4efb-a9f8-00a72da9281b)

* Head of Trading: [https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#head...](https://www.revolut.com/en-US/careers/location/new-york#head-of-trading-e775e1ff-3fc8-45e0-a044-55b63c34902c)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, San Jose, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Director of Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1254967?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Director of Full-Stack (UK): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564535?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564535?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Engineering Manager (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Engineering Manager (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Reliability (UK): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1392257?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Embedded Systems (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack (ATL): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1585934?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1585934?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full-Stack (SJ): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1271489?gh_src=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/b...))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...). or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

~~~
canadiancreed
Just fyi your links are bringing up what looks to be an app server runtime
error.

------
enoren
Waldo Photos | Senior Software Engineers, Intern/Junior Engineer | Full-Time |
Austin, TX or REMOTE (Globally)

Waldo Photos ([https://waldophotos.com/](https://waldophotos.com/)) is a photo
finding platform utilizing facial and object recognition to empower consumers
to toss their selfie sticks, put their phones back in their pockets and live
in the moment. Waldo is the only platform that removes all of the friction in
getting photos of you taken by others and creates new opportunities for
photographers to market and sell their photos. Users can enjoy life’s most
precious events and automatically receive images taken of them right on their
phones or share images of others they’ve taken without having to lift a finger
– whether between friends and family or a professional photographer.

We are enjoying tremendous growth in summer camps and private schools, where
photos are already a common way to connect and share experiences of the
children with their parents, but locating the photos of your child or loved
one becomes a job itself. And while camps and schools have been the first
areas that Waldo has gained traction, the challenge of matching and delivery
of the photos you care about is luckily not limited to just summer camps and
schools which is further driving our product and market growth.

To meet this demand we are hiring immediately(and through the year) for:

* Senior Backend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/BE760CF400)

* Senior Frontend Engineers : [https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015](https://waldo-photos.workable.com/j/7038D86015)

* Junior/Intern Software Engineer (must be in Austin, TX) : We don't have a public posting for this right now, but if you have interest please reach out to me directly. This position will be doing production troubleshooting with GraphQL, SQL, Logs, etc as well as building internal tools and automated testing based on your production experience

Our tech stack consists of predominantly of Python, Node, React, Redux,
GraphQL, RabbitMQ, Postgres, Docker/Kubernetes and AWS.

Our team is globally distributed, remote first, and highly collaborative where
we are united in the vision of delivering quality as well as joy to our users.
As part of the team you can expect:

    
    
       * Autonomy, voice and empowerment to make an impact
       * Market Competitive Salary
       * Stock options
       * Unlimited vacation policy
       * Fully remote work environment with a flexible work schedule
       * Startup growth and energy
    
    

If this interests you or you have questions, please reach out to me via email
using the address in my profile and I will be happy to answer anything. Or you
can apply directly via the links above or just send me your resume and which
job you are interested in.

------
a_ellis
Quora | {ML, ML infrastructure} {Engineer, Engineering Manager} | Mountain
View, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are a web-scale
Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about anything and
share everything they know.

At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of the product - feed
ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user recommendations, spam
detection, etc. Within the past year we released a large question sincerity
dataset [1], improved our statistical tests for ratio metrics [2], and
introduced a new feature that allows people to curate collections and form
communities around shared interests and tastes [3].

As a Machine Learning expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high
impact by advancing these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to
apply Machine Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert,
you will play a key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other
developers would build on top of.

ML engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/5ae871e6-12a7-40d2-829a-64041e24da42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/447265db-74b3-4970-bb46-11083af8e4d5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

ML infrastructure eng manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/6be9efa2-49db-4fe1-bf42-fe45e5ae6cb9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=ycombinator)

You can apply online at one of the links above and mention my HN user name. Or
email my HN username, with the underscore removed, at quora.com.

[1] [https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-
com...](https://engineering.quora.com/Dataset-release-and-Kaggle-competition-
Question-Sincerity)

[2] [https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-
Ratio-M...](https://data.quora.com/A-Robust-Statistical-Test-for-Ratio-
Metrics)

[3] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-
Spaces](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Spaces)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
schlanda
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Director of Engineering, Software Engineer,
Test Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Director of Engineering, Editorial Experience: Drive change on our editorial
experience by partnering with Engineers, Designers, and Editors to build an
editorial platform that allows editors to produce their best work.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/di...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/director-
of-engineering-editorial-experience-czdJ-Yl7ar6ANxcR_n82lY)

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/so...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/software-
engineer-engagement-d6w8f-eSyr6yUldUfHqP9G)

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ja...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/javascript-
engineer-cDFnIip24r6y5TaICoXfFy)

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/te...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/test-
engineer-aCD3GM1Kqr6kTRdNDWqL8o)

And more!
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves over 25 billion
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Mobile SDK Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-73c5f57a993a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, ElasticSearch, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
perrylouniverse
Adacado ([https://www.adacado.com](https://www.adacado.com)) | Vancouver, BC,
Canada | Full-time, Onsite | Senior and Intermediate positions

You have over 5 years of coding and web application expertise in a senior or
intermediate developer role, and want to do more innovative coding and MUCH
less mundane operations support.

Adacado is looking for expert programmers to enrich our development skill pool
and help take our application to the next level, innovatively and technically.
You’re the type of developer that is never satisfied. You strive to create new
technologies/design patterns, and/or completely abandoning current systems and
undertaking complete re-builds, using all the latest technology. You thrive in
doing something that has never been done before.

“Fail often, fail fast.”

The Adacado SAAS platform (and its roadmap) creates many interesting technical
challenges. Adacado is built on Kubernetes, Golang, Vue, and ES6, and utilizes
Node, Postgres, Kafka, Aerospike, and ElasticSearch. We manage an ever growing
army of microservices with special care in making our applications performant,
available, and scalable.

As a developer at Adacado you will take part in designing/reviewing/writing
critical application services, as well as mentoring and teaching other
developers with your expertise. You will collaborate closely with teammates to
implement and ship new functions in a fast paced environment where you catch
errors and deploy same-day fixes on a regular basis. You feel a personal pride
in the code that you produce and enjoy a culture of friendly coding ‘one-
upmanship’. You aren’t afraid of spending time to try something and then throw
it out all-together to start anew if it doesn’t fit the bill. You enjoy
discussing design patterns and problem solving with your colleagues.

The Adacado Team Everyone at Adacado believes in our product, making our group
close knit. We live through our trials and tribulations together (often over
great Vancouver craft beer or other libations). Our staff are our most
valuable resource.

We provide our team members with competitive compensation with benefits and
stock options, liberal time off, flexible work hours and telecommuting, and a
generous skills-development/education budget. All developers also receive a
standup-desk, dual monitors, and a nerf gun (yes, a nerf gun). Adacado is
located in the heart of downtown Vancouver, close to public transit. Everyday
is casual day in the office and we provide a fully stocked kitchen with
snacks. We also serve lunch hot and fresh every Friday, and have in-office
craft beer and wine parties and bi-annual company retreats.

Location This is role will be based in our Vancouver office and applicants
must be elligible to work in Canada. Remote applicants WILL NOT be considered.

To apply, send us an email: careers@adacado.com www.adacado.com

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Rescale offers a software platform and
hardware infrastructure for companies to perform scientific and engineering
simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud Platform)

We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam Altman, Paul
Graham, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others.

We have about 100 employees scattered around the world, with about 15 software
developers all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small and
everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly. We recently
closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--all departments are
hiring (30% increase in headcount last quarter--to give you an idea of our
growth rate).

It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/4882eec3-3abf-4161-af0f-5d32e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/4882eec3-3abf-4161-af0f-5d32e3813c67?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27904553?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df93...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df930b9fd3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb843265a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/9b3b5816-e832-4e9f-b49d-ba0292...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/9b3b5816-e832-4e9f-b49d-ba0292a0e864?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Software Engineer in Test – QA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/c9be7521-636f-47a1-ad62-347921...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/c9be7521-636f-47a1-ad62-34792172d037?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

------
clinth
New York Genome Center | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

NYGC is not a software company; it is a sequencing lab trying to push science
at scale, and needs software to do so. We are hungry to become the lead
sequencing firm. We're aggressively building our clinical services, so if you
have even the smallest allergy to documentation or process, please stop
reading now.

These positions is for the Production Software Engineering group, which
currently has twelve people. We're replacing prototypes with better solutions
while rolling out new applications to help the organization with scale. People
who join NYGC software are expected to learn quickly, be self-motivated, and
be comfortable switching tracks. You don't have to understand e.g. genome
sequence alignment, but you do have to be able to read a manual on a tool's
use and learn enough vocabulary to have an intelligent conversation with an
expert on the subject.

We are intentionally boring ([https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-
systems/](https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-systems/)) in our technology
choices because our goal is data analysis, not novel software work. We design
everything for reliability, maintenance, low cost of ownership, and failure
recovery. It is a combination of boring technology and fast pace: we are the
computational pipeline team, the automation team, the LIMS team, the database
team, and the data transport team (surprisingly fun at >20PB), the customer
delivery team. We don't do genomic methods software (e.g. better variant
calling) -- we have a great computational biology group for that. This group
is focused on making a sequencing lab and automated analyses run at scale.

The lab and automation combined drive some really interesting real-world
problems, particularly in the clinical space. How fast can we get first-order
cancer screening done for people?

(contact info in my profile)

POSITIONS

1) Principal Software Engineer: Serve as a project lead. This person should be
able to work independently and in a team, from requirements through
implementation/iteration and testing and deployment. Python and postgresql on
the backend, React on the frontend. We're looking for someone who has both
python application development experience and javascript/front-end experience.

2) Senior Software Engineer: Serve as a primary contributor. Strong individual
and team contributor, familiar with breaking down tasks into work plans, and
then driving those plans through design, implementation, testing, and
deployment. Python and postgresql on the backend, React on the frontend. We're
looking for someone who has either strong python application development
experience or strong javascript/front-end experience and is willing to
learn/work in python.

------
csharpminor
\----- twilio.com -----

Twilio.com | Product Security Engineer | San Francisco or Denver | Full-time
Onsite

Twilio's Product Security Team is responsible for partnering with Engineering
teams to build and deploy secure products for our complex global network. This
involves maturing the Secure Development Lifecycle, training developers in
secure practices, working with our automation team to scale security, and
innovating new ways to help developers secure themselves.

• 2+ years of experience in Application Security

• Experience implementing dynamic and static security tools.

• Experience performing threat models.

• Experience performing code reviews and penetration tests.

• Commitment to sharing experiences and good security practices with the
community.

• Bachelor's degree in information security, information technology, computer
science, computer engineering, or equivalent experience.

Apply here for Denver:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1655608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1655608)

Apply here for SF:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1635399](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1635399)

\-----

Twilio.com | Cloud Security Engineer | San Francisco or Denver | Full-time
Onsite

Twilio's Security Engineering (SecEng) team is responsible for securing
Twilio's complex global network. SecEng engineers support this mission by
working across the organization to identify and implement betterments,
understanding complex architectures and systems, drive down the number of
vulnerabilities, reduce the blast radius of any vulnerabilities, and assist in
incident response efforts when needed. You will be building solutions to tough
security problems in real-time networks, assisting junior team members, and
working with experts in cellular networks.

* 3-5 years experience with production AWS environments

* 3+ years evaluating network and system security issues

* Experience in penetration testing and red/blue team activities

* Basic Linux command line skills

* Demonstrated success as a cross-functional partner in the security space

* Commitment to sharing experiences and good security practices with the community

Apply here for Denver:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1666920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1666920)

Apply here for SF:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1660789](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1660789)

\----- twilio.org -----

Twilio.org | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite

Twilio is looking for a Developer Evangelist for our growing Twilio.org Team.
You’ll lead the Twilio.org Impact Corps, connecting a passionate community of
volunteer developers with nonprofits seeking technical guidance and coding
support. You will create and promote technical content, resources, and events
to help developers throughout the social impact sector unlock the power of
Twilio to advance their mission.

We’re looking for someone who understands the basics of the HTTP request and
response cycle and has written enough web code to have opinions on the
different web frameworks of a specific programming language. You love to teach
others and are endlessly curious about and excited by technology.

You have the following background:

• Writing code, creating articles and blog posts, and delivering
presentations.

• Led technical workshops and education initiatives to increase sector-wide
developer expertise.

• Solid and diverse engineering skills.

• Experience in open source software development and knowledge of best
practices.

• Friendly approach to teaching and mentoring others.

• Willingness to travel to where our developer communities live a few times
every quarter, and stay productive and professional on the road.

• Technical writing skills as demonstrated via blog posts and other written
work.

More about Twilio.org: [https://www.twilio.org/](https://www.twilio.org/)
Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1544872](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/1544872)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of biological
and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to find
treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Looking for Data Scientists both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Discovery and Advancement teams. You’ll work with our data, biology , high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-dimensional data.

* Looking for a strong Full-Stack Engineer. Great opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful purpose (and a massive human impact) and building distributed systems, web apps and tools for biologists.

* ML Researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* ML Engineer: Looking for experienced Machine Learning Engineer who values experimentation and the rigorous use of the scientific method, high collaboration across multiple functions, and intense curiosity driving them to keep our systems cutting edge.

* Biologist, Computational Biologists, Computational Chemists, Automation Scientists, and Drug Discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complimentary chef-prepared meals, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 140 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | System / Backend / Frontend / Engineering Manager | Full-
time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

We're creating a general purpose automation platform which pushes the
boundaries of serverless technology. We allow for anyone, through our
intuitive visual workflow builder, to connect their entire cloud stack. No dev
resources required.

We are privileged and proud to announce the closing of a $37M Series B funding
round. In the past 12 months, we’ve increased our customer count 400%, our
annual recurring revenue (ARR) 450% and the size of our team 500% and we are
continuing to grow and help business users harness the complete power of their
cloud stack without the need for development resource and looking for
excellent engineers to help us! Read about our Funding round here:
[https://tcrn.ch/2vtf4wi](https://tcrn.ch/2vtf4wi)

We’re small and dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have a
big impact on shaping how we grow and fine-tune our highly performant multi-
billion transaction platform for years to come.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, processes that took hours, or even
days, can now happen in seconds.

Customers like Reddit, NPM, Digital Ocean, GitHub, Lyft, and IBM are already
reinventing how they work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of
automation.

Current open roles:

\- Engineering Manager (Frontend)
[https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69](https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69)

\- Engineering Manager (Backend)
[https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F](https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F)

\- Junior Javascript Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833](https://workable.com/j/ECA9DB9833)

\- Product Manager
[https://workable.com/j/E67DC9D554](https://workable.com/j/E67DC9D554)

\- Senior Backend Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/50E49D5631](https://workable.com/j/50E49D5631)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/44EC33C395](https://workable.com/j/44EC33C395)

\- Systems Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/A989E2788E](https://workable.com/j/A989E2788E)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, Cassandra, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
markneub
Hi, I'm an experienced generalist with a focus on front end development and
experience leading a technical team. I think I could be a good fit for some of
your projects and would love to chat if you're interested.

Some recent work at:
[https://www.neuinteractive.com/](https://www.neuinteractive.com/)

Thanks!

\- Mark

mark@neuinteractive.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/)

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19799485)
and marked it off-topic. You're welcome to post it to the "Who Wants to Be
Hired" thread, though, which appears at the same time as "Who Is Hiring" every
month.

~~~
zerr
Not OP, but regarding: "Commenters: please don't reply to job posts to
complain about something. It's off topic here."

So basically you're restricting any criticism. May I ask why did you arrive on
such decision?

I personally find these kind of comments very useful, they are basically time-
savers. This HN job board was unique because of this.

What alternative place do you suggest for such comments?

~~~
dang
Some people were using replies to the job ads as opportunities to attack the
hiring organization and make it look bad. Since we have no way to know which
of those are factual and justified vs. not, and since the who-is-hiring
threads don't have space for a community process in which all the details get
explored and readers get enough information, we decided the only fair thing to
do was disallow this. It's too open to abuse.

For one thing, the job poster is in an impossible position, since they look
bad if they don't answer the attack and bad if they do. For another, some
people abuse voting in these threads to try to disadvantage their competitors
[1], so it's probable that some were using comments too. And finally, even if
the attacking comment is sincere (which I'm sure most were), a sincere
"company treated me badly" story is still one-sided—and sometimes these things
are highly misleading [2]. There are two sides to each story and to be fair
one would need to hear both of them.

I completely get why and how you would find such comments useful, but
unfortunately that's also exactly why they're open to abuse, and we don't want
HN to be a place for that. It's better, albeit more boring, to stay on the
safe side. I'd rather let some of the guilty go free than punish anyone
innocent.

An alternative place for such comments is any other HN thread where they're on
topic.

[1] We have ways of dealing with that, and take downvoting rights away from
accounts that do it. But if anyone notices an unfairly downvoted job post,
please email us at hn@ycombinator.com so we can look into it.

[2] I know this from moderating HN: people post the most godawful-sounding
stories of how horribly we treated them, leaving out all the information that
would explain why we really banned them, how many warnings we'd given them
previously, and so on. The internet martyr narrative is an artistic genre.

------
osipov
I worked with DataCamp through their course authors program and found it to be
a poorly run organization. They maintain a publicly accessible "wishlist" of
courses that they claim to want to develop. Think twice before putting your
course proposal forward: they'll want free labor from you in a form of course
outlines and code samples. After you send these over to them, they'll tell you
that they are no longer interested in working with you on the course from the
wishlist and ask for other outlines and samples. Courtesy requests that are a
norm in the industry, like taking a course off the wishlist while you are
working on it are ignored.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797929)
and marked it off-topic. Please read the rules at the top of the thread.

------
swayvil
>We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with
products... etc

You are portraying yourselves as archetypal "Disney Gnomes".

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19798020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19798020)
and marked it off-topic. Please read the rules at the top of the thread.

------
DetroitSB
I have two opportunities right now! I work directly with these teams and I am
excited to tell you more!

First role: Title: Workday Application Engineer Location: Detroit, MI (onsite
only, we provide relocation assistance) Company: Quicken Loans Full time w/
benefits, bonus, PTO, 401k, growth opportunities!

We're looking for someone who has experience in building Workday integrations,
Peoplesoft experience is also valuable if you're interested in moving over to
Workday! Preferred tech: Workday Studio, XSLT, XML.

Full Stack Software Engineer Location: Detroit, MI OR REMOTE! (we provide
relocation assistance) Company: Quicken Loans Full time with all benefits
stated above

Fairly open with stacks, historically a Microsoft shop, but our tech teams are
working on a variety of different technologies. Our motto is: "Bring the
fundamentals and we’ll train you on the right tool for the job".

Keywords for searchers: C#, .NET, JavaScript - Angular, React, Node, Java, PHP

If you're interested - let's connect & chat more!
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydney-
bloss-b3156095/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sydney-bloss-b3156095/)

~~~
abhi2k888
Hello Sydney, I am a Workday and SuccessFactors Consultant. I am interested in
the above role but unfortunately, I am not able to connect to you via
LinkedIn. Please reach me on my email abhi2k888@gmail.com

